# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #65



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise God! That is wonderful news KC. I am so happy for you!


Thanks, CB. I almost feel numb. I am relieved too, of course, and very grateful to God for this blessing. I so appreciate my friends prayers for our success in this effort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a group with all going on.
> 
> OH LTL laughing at son too. But he did change diaper.Ah see you are already getting into Grandma moad. Ah puppy can't wait for next installment of training. Life is good.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, sounds like such a nice visit with your DS, DIL and all the puppies. Does little Cleo rule the roost? Sometimes the smallest dogs are the bossy ones. I'm so glad the pups all found a good home with your DS & DIL,

DS has a very kind heart even if he's forgetful about cashmere; 4 boxes of what he thought would give you silk yarn. Faux Wool might be a blend that includes wool - you could do a burn test if you wanted to check it out.

Do you like working with the finer #1 or #2 yarns? Do you think DS would like a nice scarf knit with a strand of the black and gray held together? It would make the black easier to work with.

Sometimes knit projects are meant to become a toy for Willie. A Few of mine have ended up as a cat toy or stuffing for a toy or left out for the magpies to put in their nest. Now you can think of another project to start. Does the Embellish tool work with a crank for the i-cord?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I like all of those CB. Very cute ideas.
> 
> Here's one for me: I decided to use it as my avatar.


Very cute Solo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I did that once Bumpy before my son bought me a sandwich toaster.
> As a matter a fact, my son just called me from Kentucky, and I was telling him about the cornbread being made in the sandwich toaster, and he said it sounds awesome. So I`m going to make him some. He was thrilled when I told him I have a gallon sized freezer bag full of waffles that I made for him. I joked that he would need a cooler with wheels on it the next time he comes here next for a visit for all the leftovers he`ll be taking back to Kentucky. And he said "As a matter of fact I just bought one"
> :lol:


Your son is a practical man Wendy! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


Wonderful news KC. You're going to have a very busy fall with moving and renos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, CB. I almost feel numb. I am relieved too, of course, and very grateful to God for this blessing. I so appreciate my friends prayers for our success in this effort.


When do you get possession KC?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WeBee this sounds good.
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/01/how-to-waffle-iron-fried-cheese-queso-frito-recipe.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


Excellent news, I`m so happy for you Knitty. ♥
The power of prayer will always win out in the end.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I like all of those CB. Very cute ideas.
> 
> Here's one for me: I decided to use it as my avatar.


I love it, The cutest carving ever. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a dream last night that I was a muffler.

I'm exhausted this morning.


HAHAHA, corny, I know, but I just had to say it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


Great News!!!! You must be so excited.

It sounds like your new house will be newer and the floor plan doesn't have the upper level , so you won't have so many stairs. That is wonderful.. Congrats

*****
my DH just came home for lunch...got to go TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I had a dream last night that I was a muffler.
> 
> I'm exhausted this morning.
> 
> HAHAHA, corny, I know, but I just had to say it.


That is funny.I love corny.
Last night the phone rang and it was Matthew. He was laughing so I couldn't hear what he was saying. He said Mimi is your refrigerator running. :lol: He said," It is me Matthew I just pranked you. Like I didn't see my DD's name on the ID and I didn't recognize his vocal and his giggling. :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Great News!!!! You must be so excited.
> 
> It sounds like your new house will be newer and the floor plan doesn't have the upper level , so you won't have so many stairs. That is wonderful.. Congrats


Thanks, Gali. My mind keeps going to all we need to do as we plan to replace all flooring except the tile in the baths. The builder put the usual cheap carpet into the original house, and it is shot. The builder also didn't use solid hardwood, but laminate in the kitchen. That will be replaced and extended into the dining room and great room area. I need advice on whether to put hardwood in the office (I am thinking yes) and master bedroom (I am thinking no), but wonder if anyone feels strongly about one or the other?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Excellent news, I`m so happy for you Knitty. ♥
> The power of prayer will always win out in the end.


Thanks, Wendy. I agree, when you include God in your plans, things work out better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, Gali. My mind keeps going to all we need to do as we plan to replace all flooring except the tile in the baths. The builder put the usual cheap carpet into the original house, and it is shot. The builder also didn't use solid hardwood, but laminate in the kitchen. That will be replaced and extended into the dining room and great room area. I need advice on whether to put hardwood in the office (I am thinking yes) and master bedroom (I am thinking no), but wonder if anyone feels strongly about one or the other?


If I had a choice I would have hard wood in every room but laundry, kitchen and baths. I made the mistake of using the wood in the kitchen 3 times. Big mistake too many leaks .
When we built our home in 77 hard wood floors were on the way out. I wanted them but was told they couldn't be put down on a slab. They were wrong you can but too late now. I have pine planks upstairs.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny.I love corny.
> Last night the phone rang and it was Matthew. He was laughing so I couldn't hear what he was saying. He said Mimi is your refrigerator running. :lol: He said," It is me Matthew I just pranked you. Like I didn't see my DD's name on the ID and I didn't recognize his vocal and his giggling. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Matthew is my kinda guy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I had to warm up DH's lunch in the microwave. Nacho meat and melted cheese. If I hadn't of done that for him my microwave would be a MESS...You've seen that before I'm sure.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is a recipe I'm going to try, It is scanned so I hope the scale is readable. From Cooking light magazine.

well I guess you need to download it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here is a recipe I'm going to try, It is scanned so I hope the scale is readable. From Cooking light magazine.


Ohh that sounds yummy. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Trust Me and refuse to worry, for I am your Strength and Song. You are feeling wobbly this morning, looking at difficult times looming ahead, measuring them against your own strength. However, they are not todays tasksor even tomorrows. So leave them in the future and come home to the present, where you will find Me waiting for you. Since I am your Strength, I can empower you to handle each task as it comes. Because I am your Song, I can give you Joy as you work alongside Me.

Keep bringing your mind back to the present moment. Among all My creatures, only humans can anticipate future events. This ability is a blessing, but it becomes a curse whenever it is misused. If you use your magnificent mind to worry about tomorrow, you cloak yourself in dark unbelief. However, when the hope of heaven fills your thoughts, the Light of My Presence envelops you. Though heaven is future, it is also present tense. As you walk in the Light with Me, you have one foot on earth and one foot in heaven.

The Lord is my strength and my song; he has become my salvation. He is my God, and I will praise him, my fathers God, and I will exalt him.
Exodus 15:2

We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ.
2 Corinthians 10:5

Let us hold unswervingly to the hope we profess, for he who promised is faithful.
Hebrews 10:23


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Great News!!!! You must be so excited.
> 
> It sounds like your new house will be newer and the floor plan doesn't have the upper level , so you won't have so many stairs. That is wonderful.. Congrats
> 
> ...


Great news about your house!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, Gali. My mind keeps going to all we need to do as we plan to replace all flooring except the tile in the baths. The builder put the usual cheap carpet into the original house, and it is shot. The builder also didn't use solid hardwood, but laminate in the kitchen. That will be replaced and extended into the dining room and great room area. I need advice on whether to put hardwood in the office (I am thinking yes) and master bedroom (I am thinking no), but wonder if anyone feels strongly about one or the other?


My office/library is hardwood with an area rug. Love it

My bed room is carpet, but I would have hardwood if the placement of my bed would be so I could have a accent rug on both sides of my bed. Because of all the widows in my house, placement of the furniture, as not to block window view, is important to us.

I also have hardwood in my formal dining room/with an area rug.

In all of the upstairs closets we used laminate.

It's just my preference, whatever you choose will give your new home the personal touch that expresses you and your DH's lifestyle and taste. I'm sure it will be warm and inviting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


That's great news KC.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Knit Crazy on your new home. How exciting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats Knit Crazy on your new home. How exciting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I finished this crocheted shawl for the Breast cancer unit now will start knitting something with the new needles.

IPAD messing up!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My office/library is hardwood with an area rug. Love it
> 
> My bed room is carpet, but I would have hardwood if the placement of my bed would be so I could have a accent rug on both sides of my bed. Because of all the widows in my house, placement of the furniture, as not to block window view, is important to us.
> 
> ...


Sounds gorgeous! I love hardwood and area rugs. Our bedroom is wall to wall.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll try again. No not working!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I finished this crocheted shawl for the Breast cancer unit now will start knitting something with the new needles.
> 
> IPAD messing up!


Can you post a pic of it Janie? I know you are excited to start someone on your new needles.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday was the first official day of fall, so I`m making 'stick to your ribs' food for dinner tonight - even though the weather is still unseasonably warm.
I`ve made sausage rolls...even made my own pastry. Also making hand cut fries, and my special side dish of pork and beans with bits of cooked sausage, chopped onions and brown sugar, then baked in the oven along with the sausage rolls. I even make my own brown sugar with molasses and white sugar because its too much of a chore to store brown sugar coz it always goes hard - even when I store it in the fridge with some bread in it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday was the first official day of fall, so I`m making 'stick to your ribs' food for dinner tonight - even though the weather is still unseasonably warm.
> I`ve made sausage rolls...even made my own pastry. Also making hand cut fries, and my special side dish of pork and beans with bits of cooked sausage, chopped onions and brown sugar, then baked in the oven along with the sausage rolls. I even make my own brown sugar with molasses and white sugar because its too much of a chore to store brown sugar coz it always goes hard - even when I store it in the fridge with some bread in it.


I'm on my way over. Sounds sooooo good. Wow! When my brown sugar gets hard, I just microwave it for a couple seconds and it loosens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Whose birthday is coming up next?
http://chocoloverscake.com/ultimate-birthday-cake-for-your-kids/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Whose birthday is coming up next?
> http://chocoloverscake.com/ultimate-birthday-cake-for-your-kids/


Wow!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy . I saw that cake on Pinterest last year and forgot to pin it. Thanks for posting it westy. I always meant to look for it again, but kept forgetting. Thanks to you now I don`t have to. Have bookmarked it for future reference.
Definitely going to have a go making it one day. Maybe for the twins first Birthday and use blue icing to make it look like a pool.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, the Pope is now in Anerica. What do you think his main messages will be? Climate change? Immigration? Capitalism as a corrupt ideology? Or, how America is failing to be a force for good? Abortion as murder? Gay marriage and homosexuality as perversion? The need to follow Christ's example of loving one another, repenting our sins and being true to Christ in our life? I wonder. If it's all climate change and denigrating American excellence, he can just go back the Vatican again I think.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> I would not put to much weight on her being fired. Many CEO's get fired. There was a shakeup, like football coaches. But she did not leave because of scandal or an FBI investigation. She left because the board wanted a different direction for the company which she did not agree with it. As to Trump, I am so tired of his childlike behavior and temper tantrums. He is very smart. He is a good businessman. But he lacks 'class'. We already have a classless apprentice president, don't need another one. I really like Carly. I also like Rubio. Think about that ticket.


You have expressed my feelings as well. I think that Trump is a conservative Obama. He's a narcissist and I don't believe that he can deliver on many of his promises, in spite of his talent as a businessman. I have disliked his childish behavior since his ridiculous feud with Rosie O'Donnell.

Tom Perkins, one of the board members who fired Carly Fiorina actually took out a full-page ad in the New York Times, stating that her firing was a mistake. Read the details here:
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/08/27/former-hewlett-packard-board-member-praises-carly-fiorinas-business-leadership/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

How true!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a prayer request .http://www.facebook.com/prayersforg4


Poor little baby. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm on my way over. Sounds sooooo good. Wow! When my brown sugar gets hard, I just microwave it for a couple seconds and it loosens.


The last time I microwaved my brown sugar I did it too long and burned my fingers when I tried to crumble it.

My solution now is to open a new bag of brown sugar:
- Using small measuring cups I put 1/4, 1/3, and 1/2 cup measurements of sugar into zipper snack bags
- Use a sharpie pen to write the measurement that is in each bag
- Squeeze out all the air before sealing
- Place all the sealed snack bags into a larger zipper freezer bag and squeeze out all the air
- Put it in the freezer

This works great. The brown sugar stays soft and I already have it pre-measured when I'm ready to bake with it. I just take out the bag with the measurement that I need and put the rest back into the freezer.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> How true!


I have been saying this for years. When he was elected I was unhappy, but I chose to believe that the election of a black man would be wonderful for race relations. We all know what happened there.

It is such a sad thing that our first black president was not someone who could have been good for the country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Not a good day for DH, he bit down on a plum pit and broke part of his back molar off. He can get in to see the dentist early tomorrow morning. Also took his vehicle in for some work today so it's going to be an expensive week :?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny.I love corny.
> Last night the phone rang and it was Matthew. He was laughing so I couldn't hear what he was saying. He said Mimi is your refrigerator running. :lol: He said," It is me Matthew I just pranked you. Like I didn't see my DD's name on the ID and I didn't recognize his vocal and his giggling. :lol:


 :lol: cute. We used to get these prank calls on April Fools Day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, Gali. My mind keeps going to all we need to do as we plan to replace all flooring except the tile in the baths. The builder put the usual cheap carpet into the original house, and it is shot. The builder also didn't use solid hardwood, but laminate in the kitchen. That will be replaced and extended into the dining room and great room area. I need advice on whether to put hardwood in the office (I am thinking yes) and master bedroom (I am thinking no), but wonder if anyone feels strongly about one or the other?


We got rid of the carpet in the family, dining and living rooms and at some point plan to replace the carpet in our bedroom too, but will probably leave carpet in the guest bedrooms and basement rec room. The kitchen, eating nook, baths and utility room are all lino and I think I'll keep them that way. I had beautiful ceramic tile in our previous house, but the floor was so cold in the winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trust Me and refuse to worry, for I am your Strength and Song. You are feeling wobbly this morning, looking at difficult times looming ahead, measuring them against your own strength. However, they are not todays tasksor even tomorrows. So leave them in the future and come home to the present, where you will find Me waiting for you. Since I am your Strength, I can empower you to handle each task as it comes. Because I am your Song, I can give you Joy as you work alongside Me.
> 
> Keep bringing your mind back to the present moment. Among all My creatures, only humans can anticipate future events. This ability is a blessing, but it becomes a curse whenever it is misused. If you use your magnificent mind to worry about tomorrow, you cloak yourself in dark unbelief. However, when the hope of heaven fills your thoughts, the Light of My Presence envelops you. Though heaven is future, it is also present tense. As you walk in the Light with Me, you have one foot on earth and one foot in heaven.
> 
> ...


A very good message for today; thanks CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I finished this crocheted shawl for the Breast cancer unit now will start knitting something with the new needles.
> 
> IPAD messing up!


Hope the IPad gets fixed up, would love to see your shawl Janie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday was the first official day of fall, so I`m making 'stick to your ribs' food for dinner tonight - even though the weather is still unseasonably warm.
> I`ve made sausage rolls...even made my own pastry. Also making hand cut fries, and my special side dish of pork and beans with bits of cooked sausage, chopped onions and brown sugar, then baked in the oven along with the sausage rolls. I even make my own brown sugar with molasses and white sugar because its too much of a chore to store brown sugar coz it always goes hard - even when I store it in the fridge with some bread in it.


Definitely stick to your ribs menu! Sounds delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> The last time I microwaved my brown sugar I did it too long and burned my fingers when I tried to crumble it.
> 
> My solution now is to open a new bag of brown sugar:
> - Using small measuring cups I put 1/4, 1/3, and 1/2 cup measurements of sugar into zipper snack bags
> ...


Great tip; thanks Artbarn!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


Oh I love your hedge of hog.

I also love how Matthew punk you. You are such a good grandma and never let on. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Solo your trailer pumpkin cracks me up. Does it come with seed carpet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


Yeah let the fun begin. Now you can have fun making it your home. Yes God is good. Let me know what you are doing to each room. That is the fun of something new, LL knows that I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I had to warm up DH's lunch in the microwave. Nacho meat and melted cheese. If I hadn't of done that for him my microwave would be a MESS...You've seen that before I'm sure.


I never have had that problem my husband never makes a mess. I am also not a very good at laying.

You need to get your Muffer fix. :XD:

Have to try recipe it sounds good. Except will leave out the Kale as Kale and I are not good friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have had quite a day. My daughter and husband sued their landlord for return of security deposit. What a joke! The judge would not look at any of their evidence. So the judge decided since they had lived there 26 months, they must have at least the amount of security deposit in damages. The judge would not even consider that the landlord did not send a reply according to the timeline in the law! The landlord was an elected county officer.
> 
> Then I went to a grandson's softball game. While there, second Grandson fell in the nearby skate park and broke his arm. Youngest gs told the other one to not do the trick! But he did it anyway. Result broken arm. I spent rest of evening in ER until he was released. He was disappointed it was his left arm. No excuse for not doing school work
> 
> I am typing on my tablet, it sometimes has a mind of its own. Hopefully, I will have my computer soon.


So sorry for your GS; hope his arm heals quickly! A lot of stress for you and your DD on top of the very frustrating landlord problems.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Whose birthday is coming up next?
> http://chocoloverscake.com/ultimate-birthday-cake-for-your-kids/


Oh gosh rumps and bumps, love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Whose birthday is coming up next?
> http://chocoloverscake.com/ultimate-birthday-cake-for-your-kids/


I could dig into that right now. Oink!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> You have expressed my feelings as well. I think that Trump is a conservative Obama. He's a narcissist and I don't believe that he can deliver on many of his promises, in spite of his talent as a businessman. I have disliked his childish behavior since his ridiculous feud with Rosie O'Donnell.
> 
> Tom Perkins, one of the board members who fired Carly Fiorina actually took out a full-page ad in the New York Times, stating that her firing was a mistake. Read the details here:
> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/08/27/former-hewlett-packard-board-member-praises-carly-fiorinas-business-leadership/


Trump is the most childess man I have ever seen. His rants at others are not the way a grown man should act.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> The last time I microwaved my brown sugar I did it too long and burned my fingers when I tried to crumble it.
> 
> My solution now is to open a new bag of brown sugar:
> - Using small measuring cups I put 1/4, 1/3, and 1/2 cup measurements of sugar into zipper snack bags
> ...


I have mine in a jar in the cabinet. I don't have trouble with it getting hard. Maybe we have too much humidity here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> How true!


You are so right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I have been saying this for years. When he was elected I was unhappy, but I chose to believe that the election of a black man would be wonderful for race relations. We all know what happened there.
> 
> It is such a sad thing that our first black president was not someone who could have been good for the country.


Yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not a good day for DH, he bit down on a plum pit and broke part of his back molar off. He can get in to see the dentist early tomorrow morning. Also took his vehicle in for some work today so it's going to be an expensive week :?


Poor man ouch and vehicle expence it is not cheap.

Husbands need lites inside car fix. Price quote 130 dollars to change a little switch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not a good day for DH, he bit down on a plum pit and broke part of his back molar off. He can get in to see the dentist early tomorrow morning. Also took his vehicle in for some work today so it's going to be an expensive week :?


Oh no. Will he have to have a crown for his tooth?
Maybe something small will be wrong with his vehicle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne hope to see a picture soon. Sorry about I Pad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee food sounds good. I did not know you could make your own brown sugar. You give me so much that I never knew before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had quite a day. My daughter and husband sued their landlord for return of security deposit. What a joke! The judge would not look at any of their evidence. So the judge decided since they had lived there 26 months, they must have at least the amount of security deposit in damages. The judge would not even consider that the landlord did not send a reply according to the timeline in the law! The landlord was an elected county officer.
> 
> Then I went to a grandson's softball game. While there, second Grandson fell in the nearby skate park and broke his arm. Youngest gs told the other one to not do the trick! But he did it anyway. Result broken arm. I spent rest of evening in ER until he was released. He was disappointed it was his left arm. No excuse for not doing school work
> 
> I am typing on my tablet, it sometimes has a mind of its own. Hopefully, I will have my computer soon.


You really had a bad day. 
 I hope your grandson won't be in much pain tonight. Thank God it wasn't his right arm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had quite a day. My daughter and husband sued their landlord for return of security deposit. What a joke! The judge would not look at any of their evidence. So the judge decided since they had lived there 26 months, they must have at least the amount of security deposit in damages. The judge would not even consider that the landlord did not send a reply according to the timeline in the law! The landlord was an elected county officer.
> 
> Then I went to a grandson's softball game. While there, second Grandson fell in the nearby skate park and broke his arm. Youngest gs told the other one to not do the trick! But he did it anyway. Result broken arm. I spent rest of evening in ER until he was released. He was disappointed it was his left arm. No excuse for not doing school work
> 
> I am typing on my tablet, it sometimes has a mind of its own. Hopefully, I will have my computer soon.


JOey they say justice is blind it sounds like in your daughter and husbands case. It is blind when it comes to someone who is in Office not gulity my buns.

Well it was not a good day for you. Hope computer comes soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Trump is the most childess man I have ever seen. His rants at others are not the way a grown man should act.


I hate it when he sticks that bottom lip out. I just can't understand what is going on with him . Twlight Zone music for sure.
I know you and Joeys are happy Walker is staying with you as your governor. I don't think his heart was ever in for running for president. I know he is relieved that he is out of that mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The day Governor Walker suspended his candicy, one of our Supreme Court judges passed away. Now he can appoint a new judge to complete the term. It ends in April.
> 
> Walker is still young, he can try again another time.


I know you said WI needed him. He sounds like he is good for your state. Yes he can try again another time if he likes. No damage done.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook last night. i thought it was so cute so I`m posting it here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The day Governor Walker suspended his candicy, one of our Supreme Court judges passed away. Now he can appoint a new judge to complete the term. It ends in April.
> 
> Walker is still young, he can try again another time.


Heard on news someone thinks he should run against Tammy Ballwegs in next election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this on Facebook last night. i thought it was so cute so I`m posting it here.


Oh I love it WeeBee it is cute. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this on Facebook last night. i thought it was so cute so I`m posting it here.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Received from a friend. Sanders certainly seems to be pushing hard to the left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this on Facebook last night. i thought it was so cute so I`m posting it here.


Loved it; thanks Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard on news someone thinks he should run against Tammy Ballwegs in next election.


What position would that be Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What position would that be Yarnie?


Senator, for our state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Why Pavlov decided to work with dogs ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Senator, for our state.


What do you think about that? Wouldn't he have more influence over the state's direction as governor?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think about that? Wouldn't he have more influence over the state's direction as governor?


I just my opinion think he has done what he can for the state as govenor. We will see am sure what comes next in his life. But do think he can represent the state as a senator better then Ballweg has. My neighbor keeps saying she has done nothing for the state. Have not kept up with every thing she has done. But from what I do know it is not much Should Have kept up more with what she is about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why Pavlov decided to work with dogs ...


Sounds right. Bought Willie new cat food today. It is a diet plan one. Told to just add new kibble to old one. Told hubby just put new in his bowl and see what he does. He enhaled it all of it. Do not have to worry about the mixing part. He is a cat of I am hungrey and will eat everything I can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night girls. Bed is calling me. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I too am off the bed well hope not .

Am having trouble keeping my chin up and eyes open. 

Catch you tomorrow. God Bless.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Not a good day for DH, he bit down on a plum pit and broke part of his back molar off. He can get in to see the dentist early tomorrow morning. Also took his vehicle in for some work today so it's going to be an expensive week :?


Some days you can't win for losing. Hope the dentist can help him soon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think about that? Wouldn't he have more influence over the state's direction as governor?


Will state term-limits control how long Walker can stay in office? In IN a governor only has two terms.

Sorry, I should have directed this question to Yarnue or Solo. I would think, however, that Walker would want to complete all allowed terms.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I just my opinion think he has done what he can for the state as govenor. We will see am sure what comes next in his life. But do think he can represent the state as a senator better then Ballweg has. My neighbor keeps saying she has done nothing for the state. Have not kept up with every thing she has done. But from what I do know it is not much Should Have kept up more with what she is about.


I have never heard of her. She must not be controversial.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the Pope is now in Anerica. What do you think his main messages will be? Climate change? Immigration? Capitalism as a corrupt ideology? Or, how America is failing to be a force for good? Abortion as murder? Gay marriage and homosexuality as perversion? The need to follow Christ's example of loving one another, repenting our sins and being true to Christ in our life? I wonder. If it's all climate change and denigrating American excellence, he can just go back the Vatican again I think.


Yep...It will climate change and capitalism. All the while the Vatican is getting it's air conditioning upgraded.

Hypocrisy with a smile:

There, I said it.

TL, work to do


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No term limits in Wisconsin.


That`s great news. I hope Scott Walker will be Governor for many years. It will take years to fix thanks to the unions.

Ted Cruz is my guy. I don`t like Carly FoRINO. She only says what she thinks we want to hear. I like Donald Trump but his constant bashing of other Republicans is very off putting. Stick to the issues, there are many.
I love Dr Ben Carson, but I don`t think he`s Presidential material. He would be a perfect Surgeon General though.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I know you are all cream cheese fans here. Here`s a recipe for cream cheese sugar cookies that was posted to me on Facebook.

Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies
1 cup sugar
1 cup margarine or butter, softened
3 oz. package of cream cheese
1/4 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Almond extract
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg yolk (reserve white)
2 cups all purpose flour
Blend together sugar, margarine, cream cheese, salt, almond extract, vanilla, and egg yolk with mixer. Mix in flour until well blended.
Roll into a ball and wrap in plastic wrap.
Refrigerate for two hours.
Heat oven to 375 degrees. Roll out dough, one third at a time, on a lightly floured surface. Using a cookie cutter dipped in flour, cut out cookies as close together as possible.
Place the cookies one inch apart on ungreased cookie sheets. To prevent breaking, move cookies to and from baking sheets with a wide spatula or pancake turner.
Leave cookies plain or, if desired, brush with slightly beaten egg white and spring with colored sugar.
Bake for 7 to 10 minutes or until bottoms of cookies are a light golden brown. Cool completely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I know you are all cream cheese fans here. Here`s a recipe for cream cheese sugar cookies that was posted to me on Facebook.
> 
> Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


I have made some cookies like that before. A checker at Walmart and I were talking about sugar cookie recipes. She said she always put cream cheese in hers. I tried them and they were good but no egg. Let us know how yours taste. Do you have a favorite sugar cookie recipe WeBee?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have made some cookies like that before. A checker at Walmart and I were talking about sugar cookie recipes. She said she always put cream cheese in hers. I tried them and they were good but no egg. Let us know how yours taste. *Do you have a favorite sugar cookie recipe WeBee?*


Yes I do Bumpy. I must confess I haven`t made cookies in a few years, but my fave ones were oatmeal cookies with chocolate chips.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oops disregard what I just said.....I made some orange cookies a few months ago. I made enough for my son to take back to KY with him.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> Received from a friend. Sanders certainly seems to be pushing hard to the left.


I've said numerous times that we need to send Bernie on a fact-finding mission to Greece.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have had quite a day. My daughter and husband sued their landlord for return of security deposit. What a joke! The judge would not look at any of their evidence. So the judge decided since they had lived there 26 months, they must have at least the amount of security deposit in damages. The judge would not even consider that the landlord did not send a reply according to the timeline in the law! The landlord was an elected county officer.
> 
> Then I went to a grandson's softball game. While there, second Grandson fell in the nearby skate park and broke his arm. Youngest gs told the other one to not do the trick! But he did it anyway. Result broken arm. I spent rest of evening in ER until he was released. He was disappointed it was his left arm. No excuse for not doing school work
> 
> I am typing on my tablet, it sometimes has a mind of its own. Hopefully, I will have my computer soon.


It sounds as though the judge made up his mind when he saw the names on his docket. Sorry it didn't go in your family's favor.

Kids are quick to heal. Your GS will probably be back skateboarding before you know it - most likely still in the cast. This brings to mind the song from Bye Bye Birdie... Kids, what's the matter with kids today, Kids....Why can't they be like we were, perfect in every way... (that's all I can remember). I enjoyed that movie. It had a great cast.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yep...It will climate change and capitalism. All the while the Vatican is getting it's air conditioning upgraded.
> 
> Hypocrisy with a smile:
> 
> ...


It figures. All the pomp and circumstance is disgusting. It is not Christ-like. Obama and the pope have too much in common.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Got this today from my TN friend. Thought I would share.

**********
Lest we forget!

A short poem you won't forget!!!

Do you recall the President referring to the Benghazi incident as "a bump in the road?"

Today, I heard an ex-Navy Seal being interviewed on Fox News, regarding a book he has written about how to handle crisis situations in our lives.
At the end of the interview, he asked if he could make a comment on Benghazi, and of course the anchor said "yes."

He then thanked Fox News for keeping the Benghazi story in the news, since other news organizations are not.

He said the Seals who died deserve the public knowing the truth about the whole affair.

The poem was written by an anonymous Marine Corps officer:

"THE BATTLING BOYS OF BENGHAZ!!!"

We're the battling boys of Benghazi,

No fame, no glory, no paparazzi!

Just a fiery death in a blazing hell,

Defending our country we loved so well!!!

It wasn't our job, but we answered the call,

fought to the Consulate and scaled the wall!!!

We pulled twenty countrymen from the jaws of fate!!!

Led them to safety and stood at the gate.

Just the two of us and foes by the score,

But we stood fast to bar the door!!!

Three calls for reinforcement, but all were denied,

So we fought, and we fought, and we fought,

'til we died!!!

We gave our all for our Uncle Sam,

But Barack and Hillary didn't give a damn!!!

Just two dead Seals who carried the load,

No thanks to us...we were just,

"Bumps In The Road!!!"

So, will this reach every American with a computer? Or do we act like the press and give a pass to the incompetent
people who literally sat there in the White House and watched the Seals' execution on live streaming video and
did absolutely nothing?

The Obama Administration obviously won't be held accountable because they apparently accept Hilary Clinton's assessment,

"What difference does it make?"

And she wants to be the next President!!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

OK. As a Catholic this is the fourth time I have been offended by criticisms of my religion. I am leaving this group.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It sounds as though the judge made up his mind when he saw the names on his docket. Sorry it didn't go in your family's favor.
> 
> Kids are quick to heal. Your GS will probably be back skateboarding before you know it - most likely still in the cast. This brings to mind the song from Bye Bye Birdie... Kids, what's the matter with kids today, Kids....Why can't they be like we were, perfect in every way... (that's all I can remember). I enjoyed that movie. It had a great cast.


After my son broke his arm trying to skateboard down our driveway, my DH confiscated the skateboard and gave it to Goodwill!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> OK. As a Catholic this is the fourth time I have been offended by criticisms of my religion. I am leaving this group.


Artbarn, if I were criticizing the precepts of Catholicism, I'd understand this comment. The pope's political views are not Catholicism. Worshippers today seem to be worshiping him rather than Christ, who he is not. By choosing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with Obama on socialist issues, the pope loses his religious authority. He should speak to Americans about moral/religious issues, not climate change, which is a fallacy. He did advise followers to remember to love one another. That is his purview, not social justice, another non-Biblical theme.

Remember that Jesus said the poor will always be with you. Solving equity-based issues of pay is a social equity issue. Forcing one people of heretical belief on a Christian nation by giving welfare to their migrants is not something Christ would have done. He was concerned with converts, not pay scale, welfare for able-bodied people, or leveling any playing fields for different cultures. Everyone is equal including the rich and poor in God's eyes and in Heaven, just not here on earth


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC 
Totally agree. He appears too political. I was expecting more spirituality and inspiration. He had such a large audience with which to make a difference and he blew it. Big disappointment.



Knit crazy said:


> Artbarn, if I were criticizing the precepts of Catholicism, I'd understand this comment. The pope's political views are not Catholicism. Worshippers today seem to be worshiping him rather than Christ, who he is not. By choosing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with Obama on socialist issues, the pope loses his religious authority. He should speak to Americans about moral/religious issues, not climate change, which is a fallacy. He did advise followers to remember to love one another. That is his purview, not social justice, another non-Biblical theme.
> 
> Remember that Jesus said the poor will always be with you. Solving equity-based issues of pay is a social equity issue. Forcing one people of heretical belief on a Christian nation by giving welfare to their migrants is not something Christ would have done. He was concerned with converts, not pay scale, welfare for able-bodied people, or leveling any playing fields for different cultures. Everyone is equal including the rich and poor in God's eyes and in Heaven, just not here on earth


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KC
> Totally agree. He appears too political. I was expecting more spirituality and inspiration. He had such a large audience with which to make a difference and he blew it. Big disappointment.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


HI RU!
I have missed you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC

Totally agree. He came and spoke to us of political issues. I was expecting to hear his wisdom on spirituality and gain inspiration. He missed a great opportunity to provide spiritual guidance. Major disappointment !


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I know you are all cream cheese fans here. Here`s a recipe for cream cheese sugar cookies that was posted to me on Facebook.
> 
> Cream Cheese Sugar Cookies
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


Yummm!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Artbarn, if I were criticizing the precepts of Catholicism, I'd understand this comment. The pope's political views are not Catholicism. Worshippers today seem to be worshiping him rather than Christ, who he is not. By choosing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with Obama on socialist issues, the pope loses his religious authority. He should speak to Americans about moral/religious issues, not climate change, which is a fallacy. He did advise followers to remember to love one another. That is his purview, not social justice, another non-Biblical theme.
> 
> Remember that Jesus said the poor will always be with you. Solving equity-based issues of pay is a social equity issue. Forcing one people of heretical belief on a Christian nation by giving welfare to their migrants is not something Christ would have done. He was concerned with converts, not pay scale, welfare for able-bodied people, or leveling any playing fields for different cultures. Everyone is equal including the rich and poor in God's eyes and in Heaven, just not here on earth


KC, I am Catholic and totally agree with you. I see that you have not written anything offensive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes I do Bumpy. I must confess I haven`t made cookies in a few years, but my fave ones were oatmeal cookies with chocolate chips.


Would you mind sending your short bread recipe? I try not to make cookies because I will eat them all. They call my name in the middle of the night.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HI RU!
> I have missed you.


Yes, RUI, what has been going on with you? We missed you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/09/the-50-greatest-yogi-berra-quotes#v=0.4066bd9f91ef2f405b2 
Rip Yogi. Very funny man plus a great baseball player.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I've said numerous times that we need to send Bernie on a fact-finding mission to Greece.


Yes please. I`ll throw in a bottle of Ouzo to seal the deal


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would you mind sending your short bread recipe? I try not to make cookies because I will eat them all. They call my name in the middle of the night.


Sure thing Bumpy....as soon as I find it.
I haven`t made those cookies in a few years. The last time I made them, I used butterscotch choc chips, and they were wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sure thing Bumpy....as soon as I find it.
> I haven`t made those cookies in a few years. The last time I made them, I used butterscotch choc chips, and they were wonderful.


Take your time. Whenever you run around it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take your time. Whenever you run around it.


I have a good recipe for shortbread cookies CB, but it will be a week and a half until I can access it. It was in a book of Scottish recipes that I bought in Scotland. I made it last Christmas twice. It was good and easy. I'll post it soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gotta love the "oldies"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds right. Bought Willie new cat food today. It is a diet plan one. Told to just add new kibble to old one. Told hubby just put new in his bowl and see what he does. He enhaled it all of it. Do not have to worry about the mixing part. He is a cat of I am hungrey and will eat everything I can.


Well that makes changing Willie's diet a lot easier. Is he on a higher protein diet?

Most of our ferals are older now and aren't as good hunters as they used to be. Some of them can be finicky though. We used to just put some wet food with the kibble in the morning. Then DH started putting it on the kibble other times of the day and when I put plain kibble out, they sat there and stared at me until I added some wet to the mix. Thanks to DH, they have trained me well :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a good recipe for shortbread cookies CB, but it will be a week and a half until I can access it. It was in a book of Scottish recipes that I bought in Scotland. I made it last Christmas twice. It was good and easy. I'll post it soon.


Ok. I like to try others shortbread recipes. Take your time too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you mean Tammy Baldwin, US Senator? That election will not be until 2020. Walker will be up for re-election in 2018.


6 years is quite a long time to hold office. Are all senators in for 6 years or does it vary by state?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> gotta love the "oldies"


Yes Dh and I love the oldies. The grands on vacation let us listen to the oldies. They love to watch DH dance in the car. :lol: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Dh and I love the oldies. The grands on vacation let us listen to the oldies. They love to watch DH dance in the car. :lol: :shock:


 :lol: Some younger folk like the oldies too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I've said numerous times that we need to send Bernie on a fact-finding mission to Greece.


I think a lot of politicians would benefit from that trip! They could check out France and Italy too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you mean Tammy Baldwin, US Senator? That election will not be until 2020. Walker will be up for re-election in 2018.


But he can still go after it wouldn't you think. I am almost sure Baldwin will still be there.

I want Russ feingold to not win again. The man came into race first time saying he would only run for one term. It's the longest term I havae ever seen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It figures. All the pomp and circumstance is disgusting. It is not Christ-like. Obama and the pope have too much in common.


I would disagree with you KC. The pomp and circumstance is the show put on by the White House and I think is often applied for visiting dignitaries. For the most part, I think Pope Francis follows a simple lifestyle.

While I disagree with the Pope's views on capitalism and climate change, I think he is sincere and not an opportunist. He has also stated several times that his most important message to Americans is sanctity of life and the importance of the family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a day on here. Gosh I miss it all.

cookies yum short bread have not had it in years. 

Ah Ru how are you doing.

Bon miss you. Glad your o.k.

Thumper where the heck are you?

First day of Autumn like last day of spring here. 

My gosh it's Autumn why didn't some one tell me that the older you get the faster time goes. I will just have to go through my 2nd childhood all over again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would disagree with you KC. The pomp and circumstance is the show put on by the White House and I think is often applied for visiting dignitaries. For the most part, I think Pope Francis follows a simple lifestyle.
> 
> While I disagree with the Pope's views on capitalism and climate change, I think he is sincere and not an opportunist. He has also stated several times that his most important message to Americans is sanctity of life and the importance of the family.


I agree with you WCK . :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Artbarn, if I were criticizing the precepts of Catholicism, I'd understand this comment. The pope's political views are not Catholicism. Worshippers today seem to be worshiping him rather than Christ, who he is not. By choosing to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with Obama on socialist issues, the pope loses his religious authority. He should speak to Americans about moral/religious issues, not climate change, which is a fallacy. He did advise followers to remember to love one another. That is his purview, not social justice, another non-Biblical theme.
> 
> Remember that Jesus said the poor will always be with you. Solving equity-based issues of pay is a social equity issue. Forcing one people of heretical belief on a Christian nation by giving welfare to their migrants is not something Christ would have done. He was concerned with converts, not pay scale, welfare for able-bodied people, or leveling any playing fields for different cultures. Everyone is equal including the rich and poor in God's eyes and in Heaven, just not here on earth


John Paul II had very strong conservative values and used his influence and worked very hard to bring down communism and improve the lives of people in those countries. Francis has a very strong social conscience and is using his influence to increase awareness of issues facing the poor in many parts of the world. Both were/are polarizing figures whose values were formed by their histories, but I believe both are sincere in their love of God, Jesus and fellow man.

The media and various activist groups are taking much of what Francis says out of context. I think it was very disrespectful of Obama and/or his staff to invite leaders/activists opposed to the Church's teachings while also using the Pope to bolster his message on capitalism and climate change. I think they disagree on many more issues than the few that they agree on.

While I strongly disagree with the Pope's view on capitalism, I can see where his view is based on Argentina's history which is more statism than capitalism. I hope he gains a better understanding of the benefits of capitalism, especially when he sees a shift out of poverty as the growth of micro and small business in developing countries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> HI RU!
> I have missed you.


 :thumbup: How are you doing RU? Bring us up to date on what's new with you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I would disagree with you KC. The pomp and circumstance is the show put on by the White House and I think is often applied for visiting dignitaries. For the most part, I think Pope Francis follows a simple lifestyle.
> 
> While I disagree with the Pope's views on capitalism and climate change, I think he is sincere and not an opportunist. He has also stated several times that his most important message to Americans is sanctity of life and the importance of the family.


I'll be waiting to hear the sanctity of life and importance of family messages. So far it has just been the same political drivel Obama promotes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> He did it without a skate board,unless he was using one belonging to a friend. He did get to stay home from school today. Still had homework to do. His mother went to school to get it for a few days. Will go to Ortho doc Thursday.


Praying for good news from Ortho doc; hope he won't need surgery and the bone heals well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> John Paul II had very strong conservative values and used his influence and worked very hard to bring down communism and improve the lives of people in those countries. Francis has a very strong social conscience and is using his influence to increase awareness of issues facing the poor in many parts of the world. Both were/are polarizing figures whose values were formed by their histories, but I believe both are sincere in their love of God, Jesus and fellow man.
> 
> The media and various activist groups are taking much of what Francis says out of context. I think it was very disrespectful of Obama and/or his staff to invite leaders/activists opposed to the Church's teachings while also using the Pope to bolster his message on capitalism and climate change. I think they disagree on many more issues than the few that they agree on.
> 
> While I strongly disagree with the Pope's view on capitalism, I can see where his view is based on Argentina's history which is more statism than capitalism. I hope he gains a better understanding of the benefits of capitalism, especially when he sees a shift out of poverty as the growth of micro and small business in developing countries.


you have said it so well. thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Is your DS, DIL and dogs coming back on the weekend? I forgot to ask what Willie thought of all the pooches invading his territory?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night everyone. Tomorrow. XX&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Is your DS, DIL and dogs coming back on the weekend? I forgot to ask what Willie thought of all the pooches invading his territory?


Well he just sat in the window. Son would not allow dogs to go in the house as it would be a riot with one cat and five dogs. We have took care of Geo for GD before. Geo had a health respect for Willie went as far away from him as he could get. But was funny when came to eating. Willie ate the dog food and Geo ate the cat food.

yes on and DIL here on SAt. then head for home. It was nice for them to get away for a while. With his traveling back and forth to China and having to catch up with time difference They really don't get much down time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night everyone. Tomorrow. XX♥


nite to you lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night friends; sleep well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night friends; sleep well.


night and God Bless you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Senators are always 6 years. One third are elected every 2 years. Representives every 2 years. It is in the Constitution.


Hey Joey night to you too. Hope today went a little smoother for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I would disagree with you KC. The pomp and circumstance is the show put on by the White House and I think is often applied for visiting dignitaries. For the most part, I think Pope Francis follows a simple lifestyle.
> 
> While I disagree with the Pope's views on capitalism and climate change, I think he is sincere and not an opportunist. He has also stated several times that his most important message to Americans is sanctity of life and the importance of the family.


I agree, WCK. The pope is being used by Obama to add moral authority to his socialist plans. Both, I think, are focused on political issues that don't matter/won't work. I just don't think the pope being co-opted by Obama will help American Catholics. He needs to provide moral clarity on religious issues, not political ones. His political views are irrelevant to me. Lots of heads of state are people I disagree with. The pope has no moral authority to promote anything not religious, and focusing on that is a waste of his trip and annoying to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a good recipe for shortbread cookies CB, but it will be a week and a half until I can access it. It was in a book of Scottish recipes that I bought in Scotland. I made it last Christmas twice. It was good and easy. I'll post it soon.


KC, I can't wait!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I would hope that he would speak out about the atrocities happening to Christians in the Middle East.

I also feel like the Pope is being used. Does he not have people around him for curtailment of such.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I would hope that he would speak out about the atrocities happening to Christians in the Middle East.
> 
> I also feel like the Pope is being used. Does he not have people around him for curtailment of such.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


I want to hear a message scolding Congress and Americans who support abortion and PP. I want to hear a message reminding the U.S. that marriage is between one man and one woman, no gay marriage, transgender marriage, plural marriage, or bestiality, which, I believe, is the slippery slope of changing God's plan for marriage. I want to hear comments that Congress must not make laws that conflict with the precepts of God's plan. I want the pope to denounce Islam as Satan's perversion of God. I want to hear that each individual should be good stewards of their lives, the place they live, and their families. I want him to remind people that government cannot solve environmental and social issues. Only individual conscience can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to hear a message scolding Congress and Americans who support abortion and PP. I want to hear a message reminding the U.S. that marriage is between one man and one woman, no gay marriage, transgender marriage, plural marriage, or bestiality, which, I believe, is the slippery slope of changing God's plan for marriage. I want to hear comments that Congress must not make laws that conflict with the precepts of God's plan. I want the pope to denounce Islam as Satan's perversion of God. I want to hear that each individual should be good stewards of their lives, the place they live, and their families. I want him to remind people that government cannot solve environmental and social issues. Only individual conscience can.


Yes Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Amen!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I wish the pope had eliminated comments on guns, immigration, and the death penalty. But, social justice was my biggest complaint. If the pope thinks refugees should be cared for, I want to see a refugee tent city on Vatican grounds. If he thinks guns are about money-making, he needs to send his Swiss guard home and do without protection. Guns are for protection, and adding 100-200K Muslim/ISIS refugees, means I will need additional guns. If he wants to protest the death penalty, he should rail against ISIS killing Christians. 

Did anyone hear him connect drug use and drug legalization with poverty? How about outlawing cigarettes and cars? That would help solve pollution. How about outlawing wind farms, which are extermination fields for bird populations. How about eliminating pets? That money could support orphans, but would make this planet unlivable for me. He chose to denigrate gunmakers, but ignored drug cartels and drug manufacturers? I think that is more closely a religious issue and kills many more people than guns. His social justice arguments are as illogical as Obama's.

He seems humble, naive, and with a world view distorted by Argentinian culture. He doesn't truly understand America, but most Socialists don't. I guess if our legislators and judges heard his message, he didn't do irreparable harm, but I can't help shaking my head when I hear social justice as an important issue. America is a country with greater social justice and laws promoting it than any other country I can think of, and it isn't enough to solve the problems he wants to solve.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I think this is the best evidence that the pope is a leftist - his own words:

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/672389


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> After my son broke his arm trying to skateboard down our driveway, my DH confiscated the skateboard and gave it to Goodwill!


I've had many cuts, bruises and sprains from riding my bike or roller skating in the street, but nothing was taken away. We were told to be more careful. I didn't take away rollerblades from my DD when she hurt her wrist. There is a learning curve with all these sports and the kids eventually do learn how to use the equipment.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My Grandson got the cast today. The break was not bad. It will take 3 weeks to heal. Cast on for 6 weeks. He is taking after my son, who had 5 of them. Including one stop at the ER on our way to the airport for a trip to Florida.


Glad the break was not bad. wow 5 of them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I want to hear a message scolding Congress and Americans who support abortion and PP. I want to hear a message reminding the U.S. that marriage is between one man and one woman, no gay marriage, transgender marriage, plural marriage, or bestiality, which, I believe, is the slippery slope of changing God's plan for marriage. I want to hear comments that Congress must not make laws that conflict with the precepts of God's plan. I want the pope to denounce Islam as Satan's perversion of God. I want to hear that each individual should be good stewards of their lives, the place they live, and their families. I want him to remind people that government cannot solve environmental and social issues. Only individual conscience can.


If I can find the picture - it fits!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I've had many cuts, bruises and sprains from riding my bike or roller skating in the street, but nothing was taken away. We were told to be more careful. I didn't take away rollerblades from my DD when she hurt her wrist. There is a learning curve with all these sports and the kids eventually do learn how to use the equipment.


Agree that it was an over reaction by my husband, but we had no more nasty broken arms.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are some good cartoons.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If I can find the picture - it fits!


What I fear is that the USA is changing so much - and not for the better. That it is too liberal, too Socialistic - that it is defying Nature and God. It will be the end of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What I fear is that the USA is changing so much - and not for the better. That it is too liberal, too Socialistic - that it is defying Nature and God. It will be the end of us.


I agree with are on a path of self destruction. But no one will admit it until the last moment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My Grandson got the cast today. The break was not bad. It will take 3 weeks to heal. Cast on for 6 weeks. He is taking after my son, who had 5 of them. Including one stop at the ER on our way to the airport for a trip to Florida.


I'm so glad it wasn't a serious break Joey. And I hope he lets your son continue to hold the family record for broken bones!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

the "dear dog diary" 
http://www.newslinq.com/sad-dog-diaries/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am tied with my son with 5, too.


Why are your bones so delicate?
Five is a lot of broken bones. I have only had 2 broken toes. They hurt really bad too. I hope your DS is not in much pain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am tied with my son with 5, too.


Oh no! That's not a record anyone would want to beat; I hope there aren't anymore.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with are on a path of self destruction. But no one will admit it until the last moment.


So true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why are your bones so delicate?
> Five is a lot of broken bones. I have only had 2 broken toes. They hurt really bad too. I hope your DS is not in much pain.


Thinner the bones the easier to break. I sure know this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thinner the bones the easier to break. I sure know this!


I forgot you have that problem too. You and Joeys be careful.XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot you have that problem too. You and Joeys be careful.XX


I learned that as you get older, the bones in your ears become weaker because of osteoporosis (those that have it). The bones themselves have osteoporosis. These bones are responsible for your balance. So, people with osteoporosis fall and cannot help it because their "balance" bones don't work as well. They can be very, very careful and fall anyway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I learned that as you get older, the bones in your ears become weaker because of osteoporosis (those that have it). The bones themselves have osteoporosis. These bones are responsible for your balance. So, people with osteoporosis fall and cannot help it because their "balance" bones don't work as well. They can be very, very careful and fall anyway.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. That makes sense with older people being dizzy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. That makes sense with older people being dizzy.


It's not dizziness at all. It is a very SUDDEN loss of balance due to the bone in thier ear not working to keep its balance. My mom would be up and then down in a microsecond. She just couldn't help it. She fell once and broke her pelvis, back, dislocated her shoulder, shattered her complete arm (same arm as dislocation), had two cerebral hemorages - all at the same time because of a fall. She landed on a rug - thank goodness. If it was a hard floor, I don't know what would have happened. They gave her her Last Rites. She went into complete shutdown of heart and breathing and they brought her back. It was the cerebral hemorrage that caused it. It was a terrible time for us. All because of osteoporosis.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not dizziness at all. It is a very SUDDEN loss of balance due to the bone in thier ear not working to keep its balance. My mom would be up and then down in a microsecond. She just couldn't help it. She fell once and broke her pelvis, back, dislocated her shoulder, shattered her complete arm (same arm as dislocation), had two cerebral hemorages - all at the same time because of a fall. She landed on a rug - thank goodness. If it was a hard floor, I don't know what would have happened. They gave her her Last Rites. She went into complete shutdown of heart and breathing and they brought her back. It was the cerebral hemorrage that caused it. It was a terrible time for us. All because of osteoporosis.


I have learned something new. To think that she was gone and they brought her back. How did you feel about that? It must have been breaking your heart. I am sorry for that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have learned something new. To think that she was gone and they brought her back. How did you feel about that? It must have been breaking your heart. I am sorry for that.


I think I go into denial. I just zone out. While it is happening, I just get numb. My mind cancels out anything bad happening.

She died 2 years and 3 months later from her heart. That was 21 years ago. I still cry and miss her. She came to me just before my father died (8 years ago). She was warning me about his upcoming death - that happened a few days later. Oh, how I miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not dizziness at all. It is a very SUDDEN loss of balance due to the bone in thier ear not working to keep its balance. My mom would be up and then down in a microsecond. She just couldn't help it. She fell once and broke her pelvis, back, dislocated her shoulder, shattered her complete arm (same arm as dislocation), had two cerebral hemorages - all at the same time because of a fall. She landed on a rug - thank goodness. If it was a hard floor, I don't know what would have happened. They gave her her Last Rites. She went into complete shutdown of heart and breathing and they brought her back. It was the cerebral hemorrage that caused it. It was a terrible time for us. All because of osteoporosis.


That is terrible. I am so sorry she went thru all of that. XX ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I am so sorry she went thru all of that. XX ♥


Thank you, CB. My mom was sick since she was 42 years old (breast cancer twice that metastasized to her hip (ball) bone). So, I was young and life in our family was that she was always going to die - and she never did. My whole life growing up was focused around her health - and she survived. So, when it came to the time before she really died, I was conditioned to feel that she would live. I don't know if that makes sense. So, I never thought it was going to happen. Of course, it did. A heart attack.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute kittens; 
http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-cat-logic/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. My mom was sick since she was 42 years old (breast cancer twice that metastasized to her hip (ball) bone). So, I was young and life in our family was that she was always going to die - and she never did. My whole life growing up was focused around her health - and she survived. So, when it came to the time before she really died, I was conditioned to feel that she would live. I don't know if that makes sense. So, I never thought it was going to happen. Of course, it did. A heart attack.


I'm so sorry that you had to go through so much LL - going all the way back to your childhood. I do understand what a shock it must have been to actually lose your mom after so many recoveries.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry that you had to go through so much LL - going all the way back to your childhood. I do understand what a shock it must have been to actually lose your mom after so many recoveries.


Yes, and I think it accounts for my lonliness...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible. I am so sorry she went thru all of that. XX ♥


Thank you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am tied with my son with 5, too.


5 !!!! You were/are an active person. your son too.

Be careful you two.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I learned that as you get older, the bones in your ears become weaker because of osteoporosis (those that have it). The bones themselves have osteoporosis. These bones are responsible for your balance. So, people with osteoporosis fall and cannot help it because their "balance" bones don't work as well. They can be very, very careful and fall anyway.


I didn't know that, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It's not dizziness at all. It is a very SUDDEN loss of balance due to the bone in thier ear not working to keep its balance. My mom would be up and then down in a microsecond. She just couldn't help it. She fell once and broke her pelvis, back, dislocated her shoulder, shattered her complete arm (same arm as dislocation), had two cerebral hemorages - all at the same time because of a fall. She landed on a rug - thank goodness. If it was a hard floor, I don't know what would have happened. They gave her her Last Rites. She went into complete shutdown of heart and breathing and they brought her back. It was the cerebral hemorrage that caused it. It was a terrible time for us. All because of osteoporosis.


That is a shocking story. You must have been in disbelief.
Very sad. for her to come back from all of that was a miracle.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. My mom was sick since she was 42 years old (breast cancer twice that metastasized to her hip (ball) bone). So, I was young and life in our family was that she was always going to die - and she never did. My whole life growing up was focused around her health - and she survived. So, when it came to the time before she really died, I was conditioned to feel that she would live. I don't know if that makes sense. So, I never thought it was going to happen. Of course, it did. A heart attack.


You had a childhood much different than most. I can understand that you didn't think it was going to happen. It does make sense. So sorry for all that happened. We never know what someone goes thru. thanks for sharing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> cute kittens;
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-cat-logic/


So funny, cats are the best. thanks for the website.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm dropping by for a sec. So busy - finishing project to take to DD#2 next week. Knitting lots of washcloths - learning so much. Did seed stitch for the first time. It's so pretty - but boy, did I have to redo many times.

I had a pattern for a washcloth - I may have posted this already - very BIG! But the pattern is so pretty. I'm determined to send pix asap.

I used the hurdle stitch on two of these cloths. One is horizontal, and the other is vertical. Fun to try to get all the counts right. Normally this wouldn't keep me off Denim, but I have a time limit so have to keep on knitting, tinking, knitting, tinking. I'm almost started to like tinking!

I hope everyone's okay. I miss you all. Be back more after I get home a week from Monday. I'll check in whenever I can. Please don't worry - we're all fine here and it's so nice of you to think of me. I'm thinking of you, too.

Now, I'm off to knit - maybe finish - a light green washcloth with the hurdle stitch in the middle. Take care - you are the best.

Thanks for the PM, Yarnie!
CB, I'm heading your way on Wednesday. Please send a little cool weather to Mobile!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You had a childhood much different than most. I can understand that you didn't think it was going to happen. It does make sense. So sorry for all that happened. We never know what someone goes thru. thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Gali.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My Grandson got the cast today. The break was not bad. It will take 3 weeks to heal. Cast on for 6 weeks. He is taking after my son, who had 5 of them. Including one stop at the ER on our way to the airport for a trip to Florida.


Joey, I'm glad it's not a bad break, although I'm not sure there is a good break. :-D :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with are on a path of self destruction. But no one will admit it until the last moment.


 They had such plans, nothing was suppose to collapse. Their last question will be "how did this happen"?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They had such plans, nothing was suppose to collapse. Their last question will be "how did this happen"?


Love your new Avatar!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
now the real story:

Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us. 

The Pope was used by the very people he wants to protect. 

All manufactured and Fake, Fake, Fake.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
> now the real story:
> 
> Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us.
> ...


Makes me sick. Thanks for the info! I would not have known.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Makes me sick. Thanks for the info! I would not have known.


Your welcome!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

In the "Picture" thread. Southerngirl has a couple posts of hats that she has made. They are beautiful! 

TL have a good evening


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, and I think it accounts for my lonliness...


I think you are right. You have us as sisters to lean on. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute kittens;
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-cat-logic/


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm dropping by for a sec. So busy - finishing project to take to DD#2 next week. Knitting lots of washcloths - learning so much. Did seed stitch for the first time. It's so pretty - but boy, did I have to redo many times.
> 
> I had a pattern for a washcloth - I may have posted this already - very BIG! But the pattern is so pretty. I'm determined to send pix asap.
> 
> ...


You get those babies things knitted up so you can come visit with us. 
I am sending coolness over to you. It is 79F and suppose to get cooler sending it your way. 
I am glad everything is ok with you. Yarnie and I were a little concerned about you. Thanks for checking in. Now we know you are just busy. 
Don't forget to take pics before you send the goodies off to the new owners. I am sure the kids will love your special gifts. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
> now the real story:
> 
> Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us.
> ...


I saw it was planned for 5 months. 
What do you think about Boehner resigning? Good news huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> In the "Picture" thread. Southerngirl has a couple posts of hats that she has made. They are beautiful!
> 
> TL have a good evening


I love the teal one she just finished!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. You have us as sisters to lean on. ♥


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That makes sense. I can be walking and suddenly loose balance a bit.


Do you have osteoporosis or osteopenia?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :-D :-D :-D


This is for you LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute kittens;
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-cat-logic/


Oh that gave me the giggles. Cat's are in a world of their own. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think I go into denial. I just zone out. While it is happening, I just get numb. My mind cancels out anything bad happening.
> 
> She died 2 years and 3 months later from her heart. That was 21 years ago. I still cry and miss her. She came to me just before my father died (8 years ago). She was warning me about his upcoming death - that happened a few days later. Oh, how I miss them.


I know you do. We never think our parents will not be there for us. It is a shock when they do leave and the hurt does not go away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
> now the real story:
> 
> Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us.
> ...


Oh my gosh what next ???? Some people in this world go bing bang off the nut wagon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


yes you are so right, I saw that happening to . Knew it would happen.

Just blank and what can I say.

I have those blank moments too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They had such plans, nothing was suppose to collapse. Their last question will be "how did this happen"?


Just talking low but you know who will be blamed for it.

You sure know it is not their fault now is it????????????? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> In the "Picture" thread. Southerngirl has a couple posts of hats that she has made. They are beautiful!
> 
> TL have a good evening


Oh my gosh they are perfect and beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Jayne how are you doing?

KC are you still in Fla.?

Love both your pictures posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :-D :-D :-D


Be careful how you lean though, it is not good to see a line of women going over. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey sorry about GS, but glad it is not as bad. Poor child not bad enough to stay home from school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That makes sense. I can be walking and suddenly loose balance a bit.


I can't blame any of it on my ears. I have always been a step away from falling down. I think it is called not paying attention to what I am about. The things people put in my way it is all their fault . I am never to blame for any of it.

Actually Dr. told me med's for my seizures will cause me to be dizzy and should be careful . But then I havae always been a bit off so can not tell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, and I think it accounts for my lonliness...


That makes sense LL. Having family and friend connections are so important. I'm glad you're here with us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm dropping by for a sec. So busy - finishing project to take to DD#2 next week. Knitting lots of washcloths - learning so much. Did seed stitch for the first time. It's so pretty - but boy, did I have to redo many times.
> 
> I had a pattern for a washcloth - I may have posted this already - very BIG! But the pattern is so pretty. I'm determined to send pix asap.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Bonnie; sounds like you've been super busy getting ready to visit your family. I love seed stitch, it's one of my favourites. Have a safe trip and enjoy your visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He was so disappointed he only missed day and half of school. Then today, I went to school for Grandparents' Day. His older brother wiped out on his bike on his way home from school. He road on the bike trail through the woods (gravel) instead of the black top streets. Again little brother said, "I told him not to do it!" He skinned his knee and elbow.


Oh my gosh Joey , he is dangerous to himself. Seems like nothing is going to stop him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
> now the real story:
> 
> Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us.
> ...


Using women and children makes for good media clips. When teachers were on strike last year they had kids making signs saying "kids first" and picketing with them until some parents got angry and put a stop to it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> In the "Picture" thread. Southerngirl has a couple posts of hats that she has made. They are beautiful!
> 
> TL have a good evening


They were lovely. Annie also makes lovely felted hats and bags. Do you like felting?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it was planned for 5 months.
> What do you think about Boehner resigning? Good news huh?


Who do you think will take his place?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> He was so disappointed he only missed day and half of school. Then today, I went to school for Grandparents' Day. His older brother wiped out on his bike on his way home from school. He road on the bike trail through the woods (gravel) instead of the black top streets. Again little brother said, "I told him not to do it!" He skinned his knee and elbow.


Good that he didn't break anything. Sounds like youngest brother is the cautious one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You get those babies things knitted up so you can come visit with us.
> I am sending coolness over to you. It is 79F and suppose to get cooler sending it your way.
> I am glad everything is ok with you. Yarnie and I were a little concerned about you. Thanks for checking in. Now we know you are just busy.
> Don't forget to take pics before you send the goodies off to the new owners. I am sure the kids will love your special gifts. :thumbup:


Thank you for that cool weather. We will love it! I hope to take pix tomorrow or Sunday and put on computer. I had fun trying new things. Lots of mistakes, but at least now I can find most of them. 
I watched the Pope most of the day. Fox had good coverage. One grandson is on his way to Philly with a school group. They have tickets to get in to the Sunday Mass. They were lucky - only 400 tickets. It was all luck to get them, I think.

You all be good while I'm gone. I've missed you. Saw a few posts - Gali is back - yay! LL your post was sad, and I agree that your mother's illness probably does give you a lonely feeling even now. Some experiences really shape us, but you seem to do very well in spite of that. You sure made good friends in a hurry when you first moved, and you have good friends on here.

More later, friends. It's good to be back, even for just a minute.
Love to all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You get those babies things knitted up so you can come visit with us.
> I am sending coolness over to you. It is 79F and suppose to get cooler sending it your way.
> I am glad everything is ok with you. Yarnie and I were a little concerned about you. Thanks for checking in. Now we know you are just busy.
> Don't forget to take pics before you send the goodies off to the new owners. I am sure the kids will love your special gifts. :thumbup:


Thank you for that cool weather. We will love it! I hope to take pix tomorrow or Sunday and put on computer. I had fun trying new things. Lots of mistakes, but at least now I can find most of them. 
I watched the Pope most of the day. Fox had good coverage. One grandson is on his way to Philly with a school group. They have tickets to get in to the Sunday Mass. They were lucky - only 400 tickets. It was all luck to get them, I think.

You all be good while I'm gone. I've missed you. Saw a few posts - Gali is back - yay! LL your post was sad, and I agree that your mother's illness probably does give you a lonely feeling even now. Some experiences really shape us, but you seem to do very well in spite of that. You sure made good friends in a hurry when you first moved, and you have good friends on here.

More later, friends. It's good to be back, even for just a minute.
Love to all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They were lovely. Annie also makes lovely felted hats and bags. Do you like felting?


I have felted in the past...slippers and a bag. When I knit with wool it makes me itch, not severe just discomforting, but to wear it as a hat is too much itching and burning. I wonder if I lined and put a band on the inside. It could work maybe. I will keep an eye out for Annie's hats and bags. 
I was watching a "Mountian Men" episode the other evening. One MM had on the most beautiful vest. It was either weaved or felted. I will try to find a picture of it and post it when I can.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for you LL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know you do. We never think our parents will not be there for us. It is a shock when they do leave and the hurt does not go away.


No, YL it never goes away.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yes you are so right, I saw that happening to . Knew it would happen.
> 
> Just blank and what can I say.
> 
> I have those blank moments too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Be careful how you lean though, it is not good to see a line of women going over. :wink:


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't blame any of it on my ears. I have always been a step away from falling down. I think it is called not paying attention to what I am about. The things people put in my way it is all their fault . I am never to blame for any of it.
> 
> Actually Dr. told me med's for my seizures will cause me to be dizzy and should be careful . But then I havae always been a bit off so can not tell.


Be careful YL. Take care of yourself. What do you mean by your seizures?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Osteoporosis.


Oh, dear. Your ear bones will be effected.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That makes sense LL. Having family and friend connections are so important. I'm glad you're here with us.


I am really glad to have you all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He was so disappointed he only missed day and half of school. Then today, I went to school for Grandparents' Day. His older brother wiped out on his bike on his way home from school. He road on the bike trail through the woods (gravel) instead of the black top streets. Again little brother said, "I told him not to do it!" He skinned his knee and elbow.


Ouch. Oh, dear. Gravel - can cut you badly.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it was planned for 5 months.
> What do you think about Boehner resigning? Good news huh?


Long over due imo, Mitch McConnell needs to hit the pavement too. They are both 'Yes' men. I don't even need to know why Boehner resigned...just go now.

I have heard Trey Gowdy's name mentioned.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Think you will enjoy this:

This is THE LIST. It captures all the corruption of the administration.

Subject Hillary and Donald Trump in a bar

Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump walk into a bar and grab a booth. Donald leans over, and with a smile on his face, says:

The media is really tearing you apart for that scandal.

Hillary: You mean the Mexican gun running? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean SEAL Team 6? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean the State Dept. lying about Benghazi? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean voter fraud? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean the military not getting their votes counted? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: The NSA monitoring our phone calls, emails and everything else? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean the of drones in our own country without the benefit of the law? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Giving 123 Technologies $300 Million and right after it declared bankruptcy and was sold to the Chinese? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: You mean Obama arming the Muslim Brotherhood? 
Trump: No the other one:

Hillary: The IRS targeting conservatives? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: The DOJ spying on the press? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Sebelius shaking down health insurance executives? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Giving SOLYNDRA $500 MILLION DOLLARS and 3 months later they declared bankruptcy and then the Chinese bought it? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: The NSA monitoring citizens phone calls, emails and everything else? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Obamas ordering the release of nearly 10,000 illegal immigrants from jails and prisons, and falsely blaming the sequester? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Obamas threat to impose gun control by Executive Order in order to bypass Congress? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Obamas repeated violation of the law requiring me to submit a budget no later than the first Monday in February? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: The 2012 vote where 115% of all registered voters in some counties voted 100% for Obama? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Obamas unconstitutional recess appointments in an attempt to circumvent the Senates advise-and-consent role? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: The State Department interfering with an Inspector General investigation on departmental sexual misconduct? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: Me, The IRS, Clapper and Holder all lying to Congress? 
Trump: No, the other one.

Hillary: I give up!  Oh wait, I think I got it! You mean that 65 million low-information voters who dont pay taxes and get free stuff from taxpayers and stuck citizens again with the most pandering, corrupt administration in American history? 
Trump: THATS THE ONE!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I wish the pope had eliminated comments on guns, immigration, and the death penalty. But, social justice was my biggest complaint. If the pope thinks refugees should be cared for, I want to see a refugee tent city on Vatican grounds. If he thinks guns are about money-making, he needs to send his Swiss guard home and do without protection. Guns are for protection, and adding 100-200K Muslim/ISIS refugees, means I will need additional guns. If he wants to protest the death penalty, he should rail against ISIS killing Christians.
> 
> Did anyone hear him connect drug use and drug legalization with poverty? How about outlawing cigarettes and cars? That would help solve pollution. How about outlawing wind farms, which are extermination fields for bird populations. How about eliminating pets? That money could support orphans, but would make this planet unlivable for me. He chose to denigrate gunmakers, but ignored drug cartels and drug manufacturers? I think that is more closely a religious issue and kills many more people than guns. His social justice arguments are as illogical as Obama's.
> 
> He seems humble, naive, and with a world view distorted by Argentinian culture. He doesn't truly understand America, but most Socialists don't. I guess if our legislators and judges heard his message, he didn't do irreparable harm, but I can't help shaking my head when I hear social justice as an important issue. America is a country with greater social justice and laws promoting it than any other country I can think of, and it isn't enough to solve the problems he wants to solve.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good one KC. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Living in a small space like that wouldn't be my choice, but I can see it working for students and for transitional housing units.

http://www.newslinq.com/paris-small-apartment/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Who do you think will take his place?


I don't know. Kevin McCarthy is second in line I think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Long over due imo, Mitch McConnell needs to hit the pavement too. They are both 'Yes' men. I don't even need to know why Boehner resigned...just go now.
> 
> I have heard Trey Gowdy's name mentioned.


I agree about McConnell too. I LOVE Trey Gowdy. He would really fight for what is right. I don't care either why Boehner left. He said the Pope asked him to pray for him and he said why would the Pope ask me to pray for him? I wonder too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Living in a small space like that wouldn't be my choice, but I can see it working for students and for transitional housing units.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/paris-small-apartment/


That was really something. She had to be very tidy to deal with all of that. She didn't have a couch or TV or a stove. I liked the bathroom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder, KC. I found him very inspiring, and I was moved by the joyful reception he received.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it was planned for 5 months.
> What do you think about Boehner resigning? Good news huh?


I'm in favor of it. I would definitely like to see all the career politicians ousted. I'm in favor of term limits for all, not just POTUS and VP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Think you will enjoy this:
> 
> This is THE LIST. It captures all the corruption of the administration.
> 
> Subject Hillary and Donald Trump in a bar


I'm still chuckling. Good one KC.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Living in a small space like that wouldn't be my choice, but I can see it working for students and for transitional housing units.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/paris-small-apartment/


That's interesting. I was wondering if there was a bathroom and noticed there was no kitchen. I thought for sure behind one of the doors would be a small section for some kitchen appliances, utensils, plates, etc. After living there one would have a greater sense of tidiness, having to put everything away when you are through with using it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder, KC. I found him very inspiring, and I was moved by the joyful reception he received.


He believes in redistribution of wealth and hasn't redistributed the Church's wealth, Bonnie. He is either a fool, a Marxist, or the False Prophet, which do you pick? The Church will be destroyed by Francis and those caught up in emotional confusion will buy into this corruption of the Church. There are refugees in Europe, who he could spread the Church's wealth to, he could have run his positions by the Bishops before announcing them, and he picked an unholy Sociist/Communist American President to align himself with. He didn't. He is not truly the Pope.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They were lovely. Annie also makes lovely felted hats and bags. Do you like felting?


I would love to see some of her work. Is she on KP, does she have a website. TL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He believes in redistribution of wealth and hasn't redistributed the Church's wealth, Bonnie. He is either a fool, a Marxist, or the False Prophet, which do you pick? The Church will be destroyed by Francis and those caught up in emotional confusion will buy into this corruption of the Church. There are refugees in Europe, who he could spread the Church's wealth to, he could have run his positions by the Bishops before announcing them, and he picked an unholy Sociist/Communist American President to align himself with. He didn't. He is not truly the Pope.


KC, those are strong words. I'm Catholic, and he is my Pope. We have a difference of opinion, and thank goodness that isn't something that will divide us, especially here on Denim. This isn't the place for me to defend the Pope. I know a lot of people feel the way you do.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Living in a small space like that wouldn't be my choice, but I can see it working for students and for transitional housing units.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/paris-small-apartment/


That was really a cute apartment. 
I liked the opened steps being utilized as a bookcase. I sometimes watch the program tiny houses. The houses are so cozy and the layout is sometimes very interesting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My fave photo of the week. 
Happy Saturday everyone. Still busy here with my knitting projects.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I have felted in the past...slippers and a bag. When I knit with wool it makes me itch, not severe just discomforting, but to wear it as a hat is too much itching and burning. I wonder if I lined and put a band on the inside. It could work maybe. I will keep an eye out for Annie's hats and bags.
> I was watching a "Mountian Men" episode the other evening. One MM had on the most beautiful vest. It was either weaved or felted. I will try to find a picture of it and post it when I can.


You can buy fleece bands from your LYS or fabric shop to line the brim of a hat. They're about 3 inches wide and are nice and soft.

I've seen some beautiful felted vests at some of our Fiber Fairs. Would love to see the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm in favor of it. I would definitely like to see all the career politicians ousted. I'm in favor of term limits for all, not just POTUS and VP.


So am I. They may come in ok then get wicked after they are in too long.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a great day today.
West Virginia Mountaineers beat Maryland in college football, and Wales beat England in Rugby


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> He believes in redistribution of wealth and hasn't redistributed the Church's wealth, Bonnie. He is either a fool, a Marxist, or the False Prophet, which do you pick? The Church will be destroyed by Francis and those caught up in emotional confusion will buy into this corruption of the Church. There are refugees in Europe, who he could spread the Church's wealth to, he could have run his positions by the Bishops before announcing them, and he picked an unholy Sociist/Communist American President to align himself with. He didn't. He is not truly the Pope.


That was a very harsh statement. Some conservatives and liberals have chosen to take much of what the Pope has said out of context, highlighting the words that support their view and ignoring the rest of what he has said. As a person,the Pope is entitled to his opinions on worldly matters and people, including Catholics, are free to agree or disagree with him.

I don't believe that God judges us on our politics but on our faith, our hearts and how we live our lives. We are very blessed that He is merciful and gives us many paths to reach Him. The Pope's basic message is to follow Christ's mandate "love God and love each other". Sanctity of life and preservation of the family forms the foundation of that message.

While I don't agree with everything he says, I respect him as a sincere Christian.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I would love to see some of her work. Is she on KP, does she have a website. TL


Sorry Gali, I wasn't clear. Annie is a good friend and helps me out in the store. She's a fantastic knitter and felter. She still has a felted cloche in the store and I'll have to remember to take a pic next week. Here are a couple of her projects.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is just mean.
http://www.facebook.com/cruise1323/photos/a.408450505865952.100619.108568395854166/1053107208066942/?type=3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is just mean.
> http://www.facebook.com/cruise1323/photos/a.408450505865952.100619.108568395854166/1053107208066942/?type=3


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

September 26

Come to Me and listen! Attune yourself to My voice, and receive My richest blessings. Marvel at the wonder of communing with the Creator of the universe while sitting in the comfort of your home. Kings who reign on earth tend to make themselves inaccessible; ordinary people almost never gain an audience with them. Even dignitaries must plow through red tape and protocol in order to speak with royalty.

Though I am King of the universe, I am totally accessible to you. I am with you wherever you are. Nothing can separate you from My Presence! When I cried out from the cross, It is finished! the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom. This opened the way for you to meet Me face to Face, with no need of protocol or priests. I, the King of kings, am your constant Companion.

The Sovereign Lord has given me an instructed tongue, to know the word that sustains the weary. He wakens me morning by morning, wakens my ear to listen like one being taught.
Isaiah 50:4

Why spend money on what is not bread, and your labor on what does not satisfy? Listen, listen to me, and eat what is good, and your soul will delight in the richest of fare. Give ear and come to me; hear me, that your soul may live. I will make an everlasting covenant with you, my faithful love promised to David.
Isaiah 55:23

When he had received the drink, Jesus said, It is finished. With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.
John 19:30

And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit. At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom. The earth shook and the rocks split.
Matthew 27:5051


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> KC, those are strong words. I'm Catholic, and he is my Pope. We have a difference of opinion, and thank goodness that isn't something that will divide us, especially here on Denim. This isn't the place for me to defend the Pope. I know a lot of people feel the way you do.


I believe the words are harsh. Though I do not agree with his statements about secular life, his comments are his opinion and not Church Law. Big difference


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I really did laugh out loud at this pic on Facebook, so I had to steal it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is just mean.
> http://www.facebook.com/cruise1323/photos/a.408450505865952.100619.108568395854166/1053107208066942/?type=3


Poor little llama; here's his alpaca cousin


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> September 26
> 
> Come to Me and listen! Attune yourself to My voice, and receive My richest blessings. Marvel at the wonder of communing with the Creator of the universe while sitting in the comfort of your home. Kings who reign on earth tend to make themselves inaccessible; ordinary people almost never gain an audience with them. Even dignitaries must plow through red tape and protocol in order to speak with royalty.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I really did laugh out loud at this pic on Facebook, so I had to steal it.


cute :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Earlier this year our federal conservative govt passed legislation that allows for revoking citizenship of dual citizens that have been convicted of terrorism, fighting against Canada, or treason. 

We have now started the process to revoke the citizenship of one of the leaders of a group plotting bomb threats in Toronto a few years ago. If the process is completed, he will be deported back to Jordan when he finishes his prison sentence. Both the Libs and NDP are opposed to the law and have promised to repeal it if they win the election next month.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe the words are harsh. Though I do not agree with his statements about secular life, his comments are his opinion and not Church Law. Big difference


I'm so glad you posted, LTL. For a minute, I was hanging out here all by myself with my Missal and my rosary! :lol: 
(kidding - I never feel alone on here with friends.)

Yes, there is a big difference. I think that most people who aren't Catholic haven't heard about that distinction.

One of our grandsons went with a school group to Philadelphia to see the Pope. He texted me while he was there. It was very exciting, and I'm so glad he got to go. They'll have a looong trip home tomorrow after the last Mass.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> September 26
> 
> Come to Me and listen! Attune yourself to My voice, and receive My richest blessings. Marvel at the wonder of communing with the Creator of the universe while sitting in the comfort of your home. Kings who reign on earth tend to make themselves inaccessible; ordinary people almost never gain an audience with them. Even dignitaries must plow through red tape and protocol in order to speak with royalty.
> 
> ...


CB, you are always there for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was a very harsh statement. Some conservatives and liberals have chosen to take much of what the Pope has said out of context, highlighting the words that support their view and ignoring the rest of what he has said. As a person,the Pope is entitled to his opinions on worldly matters and people, including Catholics, are free to agree or disagree with him.
> 
> I don't believe that God judges us on our politics but on our faith, our hearts and how we live our lives. We are very blessed that He is merciful and gives us many paths to reach Him. The Pope's basic message is to follow Christ's mandate "love God and love each other". Sanctity of life and preservation of the family forms the foundation of that message.
> 
> While I don't agree with everything he says, I respect him as a sincere Christian.


I agree with you, WCK, especially when you say that God gives us many paths to reach Him. I believe that he reveals himself to us more and more until we finally see, even if it's at the hour of death. He doesn't want to lose any one of us. Just my personal way of thinking of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://bitecharge.com/play/trickywords?sess=r1#r3


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

John 3:16

For God so loved the world that he gave his only and unique son,

so that ""Everyone who trusts in him may have eternal life""

instead of of being utterly destoryed.


Think on what he is saying, Believes in his son and are saved.

So as I see it if you believe in Christ it means you are saved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> John 3:16
> 
> For God so loved the world that he gave his only and unique son,
> 
> ...


"I am the way, the truth, and the life."

Good morning, Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Earlier this year our federal conservative govt passed legislation that allows for revoking citizenship of dual citizens that have been convicted of terrorism, fighting against Canada, or treason.
> 
> We have now started the process to revoke the citizenship of one of the leaders of a group plotting bomb threats in Toronto a few years ago. If the process is completed, he will be deported back to Jordan when he finishes his prison sentence. Both the Libs and NDP are opposed to the law and have promised to repeal it if they win the election next month.


I hope they don't win WCK , at least for now some will be caught and sent to prison. We in the states should be so lucky.
to have a bill pass like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe the words are harsh. Though I do not agree with his statements about secular life, his comments are his opinion and not Church Law. Big difference


I agree it is only his opinion and not the law of the church.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a beautiful morning the Lord has given us; sunshine and a bright, clear sky. The rain over the past few weeks has made the grass green again. I'm hoping it stays clear to get a good view of the lunar eclipse tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie. How are you today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "I am the way, the truth, and the life."
> 
> Good morning, Yarnie!


Bonnie I already know the answer to this question but want it to be made clear here.

The Catholic church preachs belief in the Father, Son and the Holy spirit. Amen.

He is the way, the truth and the life.

It is so heavy on my heart the words that God is saying to me every day. Judge not least you be judge.

I use to be able to say everyone who does not believe as me are not heaven bound. Well then if that is true , then I will be judged before God. No one except the Father knows a person heart.

I ask God for the wisdom of Solman and the patience of Job. Bellieve me it is not easy, but I can not any more say that my way is the only way, I do not know a person heart.

As a born again Christian just because of that I can not know any ones heart and can not judge their religious beliefs. I try to read my bible every day. I am still learning what he wants me to know. 
We are all sojourners through this life . I know with out faith in him we will not see heaven. I know that I do not know anothers persons heart.
I also know that the only sin that will not be forgiven is the denial of the Holy Spirit.

And this truth I do know that in the Catholic faith you do believe in God the Father, in the Savior Jesus Christ, and the Holy
Spirit.

I may not believe in the doctrine of your church, but then I do not believe in the doctrine of other churches. But I do believe with all my heart that his words say in John 3:16. 
That who so ever believes in him will have eternal life. As I see it you and I have the same beliefs Father son and Holy Spirit. So that means we both have the same beliefs. As John 3:16 says. If God is for us who can be against us. Love you Bon and know your faith.

I know KC you are upset with the Pope and I understand what you are saying. I do not fault you at all. It is the way you feel.
But I wish you God's Blessings and understand what you are all saying.

Solo because you are of the Jewish faith forgive me for posting this . You are his chosen one. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. How are you today?


Wonderful, Oh you Annie puts me to shame what a beautiful knitter she is.

Son and DL and puppies return yesterday and all is well. They were very tired but had a good time.

Did not sleep at all the night before had maybe 4 or 5 hours of sleep. So I was a walking zumbie yesterday.
I hate that why is it that when I get older I can not sleep and drag the next day.

But when younger could stay up all night and get through the next day with out dozing off. :roll: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a beautiful morning the Lord has given us; sunshine and a bright, clear sky. The rain over the past few weeks has made the grass green again. I'm hoping it stays clear to get a good view of the lunar eclipse tonight.


Oh it looks so peaceful and calm . Wish I could just sit there for a bit and enjoy it. You are so bless to see that every day.

It is suppose to be cloudy here all day so may not see lunar eclipse and blood moon tonight. But knowing me that I would sleep through. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie I already know the answer to this question but want it to be made clear here.
> 
> The Catholic church preachs belief in the Father, Son and the Holy spirit. Amen.
> 
> ...


You are a very wise woman Yarnie! Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonderful, Oh you Annie puts me to shame what a beautiful knitter she is.
> 
> Son and DL and puppies return yesterday and all is well. They were very tired but had a good time.
> 
> ...


Your knitting is lovely too - I know because I've seen your work! And you've created lovely designs so others can share your love of knitting.

I'm glad everyone had a good time on their travels and made it safely back home again.

I sleep well most of the time but know what you mean about dragging through the day when I don't get a good 6 or 7 hours of sleep. Can you nap? DH can snooze for an hour or so and feels great for it, but if I doze off during the day, I feel groggy and have less energy so naps don't do me much good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it looks so peaceful and calm . Wish I could just sit there for a bit and enjoy it. You are so bless to see that every day.
> 
> It is suppose to be cloudy here all day so may not see lunar eclipse and blood moon tonight. But knowing me that I would sleep through. :XD:


On the Island, the eclipse starts a little after 5 pm with the full eclipse at 7:47 pm so as long as it isn't cloudy, we should get a good view. My cousin might come up from Victoria. Haven't seen him for a while and the view will be better from our deck than in the city.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a puppy won't do for ice cream cones :lol:

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/dog-mixed-in-stuffed-animals/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really did laugh out loud at this pic on Facebook, so I had to steal it.


That is cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor little llama; here's his alpaca cousin


The pic reminds me of the time we had our part Chow part Husky shaved for the summer. The did him the same way and left his male parts and feet hair long. He was so ugly. People stopped on the road to laugh at him and point. I never had him cut again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Earlier this year our federal conservative govt passed legislation that allows for revoking citizenship of dual citizens that have been convicted of terrorism, fighting against Canada, or treason.
> 
> We have now started the process to revoke the citizenship of one of the leaders of a group plotting bomb threats in Toronto a few years ago. If the process is completed, he will be deported back to Jordan when he finishes his prison sentence. Both the Libs and NDP are opposed to the law and have promised to repeal it if they win the election next month.


I think that is a good law to have. What do you think?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a beautiful morning the Lord has given us; sunshine and a bright, clear sky. The rain over the past few weeks has made the grass green again. I'm hoping it stays clear to get a good view of the lunar eclipse tonight.


What a beautiful pic WCK!
We must not miss the last Blood Moon.
http://www.newskarnataka.com/technology/how-to-see-this-weekends-super-blood-moon


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> On the Island, the eclipse starts a little after 5 pm with the full eclipse at 7:47 pm so as long as it isn't cloudy, we should get a good view. My cousin might come up from Victoria. Haven't seen him for a while and the view will be better from our deck than in the city.


You are so lucky to have the eclipse at a decent hour!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

September 27

Relax in My everlasting arms. Your weakness is an opportunity to grow strong in awareness of My Almighty Presence. When your energy fails you, do not look inward and lament the lack you find there. Look to Me and My sufficiency; rejoice in My radiant riches that are abundantly available to help you.

Go gently through this day, leaning on Me and enjoying My Presence. Thank Me for your neediness, which is building trust-bonds between us. If you look back on your journey thus far, you can see that days of extreme weakness have been some of your most precious times. Memories of these days are richly interwoven with golden strands of My intimate Presence.

The eternal God is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms. He will drive out your enemy before you, saying, Destroy him!
Deuteronomy 33:27

I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living. Wait for the Lord; be strong and take heart and wait for the Lord.
Psalm 27:1314


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie I already know the answer to this question but want it to be made clear here.
> 
> The Catholic church preachs belief in the Father, Son and the Holy spirit. Amen.
> 
> ...


Yes, Yarnie, I think we have the same basic beliefs. We just express them in different ways. I appreciate the great respect that people in our country are showing to the Pope. I think that Protestant leaders are also respected highly - like Billy Graham and his son Franklin Graham. They are just more visible so we're used to seeing them. The Pope may never be back in our country, so this is a once in a lifetime experience for most of us.

We are so lucky to have religious leaders of such high integrity and deep faith - and with such an ability to draw people toward them and spread the Word. Seeing more of these leaders of all different faiths is a spiritual renewal.

Our Respect Life group at church has invited Alveda King to speak at out church, and she has accepted! She's another person who has a beautiful spirit and we are thrilled that we can see and hear her in person.

It's so good to see the different churches coming together. I hope it never changes.

I appreciate what you said. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Yarnie, I think we have the same basic beliefs. We just express them in different ways. I appreciate the great respect that people in our country are showing to the Pope. I think that Protestant leaders are also respected highly - like Billy Graham and his son Franklin Graham. They are just more visible so we're used to seeing them. The Pope may never be back in our country, so this is a once in a lifetime experience for most of us.
> 
> We are so lucky to have religious leaders of such high integrity and deep faith - and with such an ability to draw people toward them and spread the Word. Seeing more of these leaders of all different faiths is a spiritual renewal.
> 
> ...


Amen to all of the above bon ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> September 27
> 
> Relax in My everlasting arms. Your weakness is an opportunity to grow strong in awareness of My Almighty Presence. When your energy fails you, do not look inward and lament the lack you find there. Look to Me and My sufficiency; rejoice in My radiant riches that are abundantly available to help you.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful, CB. Thank you for posting this for all of us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Yarnie, I think we have the same basic beliefs. We just express them in different ways. I appreciate the great respect that people in our country are showing to the Pope. I think that Protestant leaders are also respected highly - like Billy Graham and his son Franklin Graham. They are just more visible so we're used to seeing them. The Pope may never be back in our country, so this is a once in a lifetime experience for most of us.
> 
> We are so lucky to have religious leaders of such high integrity and deep faith - and with such an ability to draw people toward them and spread the Word. Seeing more of these leaders of all different faiths is a spiritual renewal.
> 
> ...


We can't all agree on everything. My DH and I don't even. :shock: :roll: We are a family on Denim and we will disagree but Love of each other. That is what is important. I guess I am naive to believe that everyone believes the same as I do. I want to learn from others so we can know more about each other. I felt a tension last night I didn't like. I hope we won't let that come between us as friends. I love all of you!♥
I have been waiting for Jokim to share her good news but she is away. Her DH got a good report this past week. We need to continue to pray for each other. God has heard our prayers many time. 
xx


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can't all agree on everything. My DH and I don't even. :shock: :roll: We are a family on Denim and we will disagree but Love of each other. That is what is important. I guess I am naive to believe that everyone believes the same as I do. I want to learn from others so we can know more about each other. I felt a tension last night I didn't like. I hope we won't let that come between us as friends. I love all of you!♥
> I have been waiting for Jokim to share her good news but she is away. Her DH got a good report this past week. We need to continue to pray for each other. God has heard our prayers many time.
> xx


I agree - we are a family and shouldn't let disagreements or misunderstandings divide us.

Thanks for sharing Jokim's news. I know she's busy, but I was going to check with her and see how her husband is doing. I know they are happy about the good report!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a puppy won't do for ice cream cones :lol:
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/dog-mixed-in-stuffed-animals/


That is so funny. I love the bear but poor doggie. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can't all agree on everything. My DH and I don't even. :shock: :roll: We are a family on Denim and we will disagree but Love of each other. That is what is important. I guess I am naive to believe that everyone believes the same as I do. I want to learn from others so we can know more about each other. I felt a tension last night I didn't like. I hope we won't let that come between us as friends. I love all of you!♥
> I have been waiting for Jokim to share her good news but she is away. Her DH got a good report this past week. We need to continue to pray for each other. God has heard our prayers many time.
> xx


I would like to know how Jokim is doing, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi dee Hoe neighbors.

I just had to Hi dee hoeie.

Have not do a blam thing worth talking about. Just a lazy day. 

Oh I move around from chair to chair to out doors chair.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi dee Hoe neighbors.
> 
> I just had to Hi dee hoeie.
> 
> ...


I helped my husband paint the deck. Am exhausted. Could not stand to see him on the ladder, so I helped. All day long!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Earlier this year our federal conservative govt passed legislation that allows for revoking citizenship of dual citizens that have been convicted of terrorism, fighting against Canada, or treason.
> 
> We have now started the process to revoke the citizenship of one of the leaders of a group plotting bomb threats in Toronto a few years ago. If the process is completed, he will be deported back to Jordan when he finishes his prison sentence. Both the Libs and NDP are opposed to the law and have promised to repeal it if they win the election next month.


Only good can come from your new legistration, Hurray for your country. When someone comes from another country you really don't know what they have planned, and that is the frightening part of legal immigration, not to mention illegal immigrants.

Are you shocked that he got a life sentence for a planned terrorist attack, went to prison in 2009...I think....and is up for parole. Just doesn't seem right.

Your Country is taking some wise steps to protect it's self.

forgive my spelling if I look like an idiot. I misplaced my glasses this morning and my eyes can't adjust to the 10 year old pair that I'm wearing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Only good can come from your new legistration, Hurray for your country. When someone comes from another country you really don't know what they have planned, and that is the frightening part of legal immigration, not to mention illegal immigrants.
> 
> Are you shocked that he got a life sentence for a planned terrorist attack, went to prison in 2009...I think....and is up for parole. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


My eyes are shot, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I helped my husband paint the deck. Am exhausted. Could not stand to see him on the ladder, so I helped. All day long!


Well see that is why I did not do anything some one had to rest for you. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Only good can come from your new legistration, Hurray for your country. When someone comes from another country you really don't know what they have planned, and that is the frightening part of legal immigration, not to mention illegal immigrants.
> 
> Are you shocked that he got a life sentence for a planned terrorist attack, went to prison in 2009...I think....and is up for parole. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


O.k. Now lets start out where you were fist thing this morning no not in bed. If we are going to find those glasses we have to start at the beginning.

OH I HAVE TO USE CAPS SO YOU CAN SEE?

cAN YOU SEE ME KNOW?? Now tell me where the mistake is in this caps thing.

If you can find it your o.k. If not your not o.k. 
Go find those darn galsses.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I helped my husband paint the deck. Am exhausted. Could not stand to see him on the ladder, so I helped. All day long!


Your a great wife. : )

I sprayed the weeds on the sides of the creek this afternoon.

I have a cat in the front pasture that someone dropped off. It has been about 3 weeks. I have feed and watered him everyday. But I stopped doing it yesterday because I want him to be real hungry tonight. I'm going to set the live trap with some tuna and hopefully if all goes well he will be at the vet's office by noon getting fixed. If not I'll try it again. On night I caught a possum. I just don't want to catch a skunk.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Tomorrow I am ging to try to post a picture of a scarf I.m working on. 

Wck, annies work is divine, I can just tell the scarf is soft. And the hat is beautiful, she sure is a great knitter. Your luck to have her help you at the store. I'm jealous. I would love to be surrounded by yarn.

Now that I think about it, i would love to be surrounded by chocolate too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

good night denim


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good night denim


Just call us fancy pants denim . :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. Now lets start out where you were fist thing this morning no not in bed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

double post


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Do you recall...during the Pope parade (Washington), the little girl in the flowered dress along the route of the parade. she was lifted up to face the Pope as she said to him that she didn't want her parents to be deported because she would be seperated from them. It was played over and over and spoke about on the news yesterday.
> now the real story:
> 
> Her name is Sopia Cruz,the plan for this encounter started about a year ago, Sopia was choosen and coached by " Full Rigts for immigrants Coalition." They decided awhile back to start using Children to further their cause. Also it is not the first time they have done this and we are not the only Country that has had this lie laid upon us.
> ...


Yes, I read the truth about this in a newspaper at the library. We are lied to about nearly everything these days!

At least Trump isn't afraid to call the liars out. I'm not sure about him for president, but I do like his truthfulness!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well at least you keep the fishing rod handy. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Jayne glad you drop by come and stay a while don't see you that much.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well see that is why I did not do anything some one had to rest for you. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

politicians and their campaign promises

http://www.trendzified.net/politician-spends-day-in-hell/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> politicians and their campaign promises
> 
> http://www.trendzified.net/politician-spends-day-in-hell/


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watching the eclipse almost covered moon. Suppose to last for 5 hours tonight, waiting for the blood moon. 

It is so nice out and clouds just drifting by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Moon almost covered. So glad I can see it, clouds passing by but still seeing it. Thank you God for letting me see your wonders.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am missing it, back in a bit. Thought it was red after eclispe darn.

Did you get your computer back yet Joey?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it is starting to turn blood red now, just a bit. Got another hour + to go yet but wow.

You would think this was the only thing I get excited about but heck I will never see it again. Won't be around for the next one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No, but I bought a refurbished one. It is not totally set up yet. So I am still using tablet. It is getting easier.


Oh good at least you are getting use to tablet. Plus will have a new refurbish one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

As soon as it was suppose to be time for the Blood Moon I went outside to check and it was raining. Grrr. We got in the car to see if we could go somewhere there were no trees. Nope just clouds all over. We went to our church to see if we could see it in the open Nope. Too many clouds. No moon of any color. The two of the grands were so disappointed. So am I. My DD called to tell us they could see it. It was bright and shiny. Matthew said it looks like a honeymoon to me.  That boy is a mess!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it is complete covered here now. I thought it moon was out of its eclipse but guess not. But it was neat to see a quarter of the red in it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm disappointed - on a clear night, the full moon is usually brilliant, but tonight it isn't very big or bright at all - just a dull, faded red. Last night it was huge and bright.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm disappointed - on a clear night, the full moon is usually brilliant, but tonight it isn't very big or bright at all - just a dull, faded red. Last night it was huge and bright.


Oh I only saw a bit of it and it was not bright either but thats o.k. at least I saw something. The moon was so bright before it started here. Just lovely, now its gone darn. But got to see more then I thought I would.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think that is a good law to have. What do you think?


I agree with the law too. It only applies to people who have dual citizenship with another country and the courts can review it so it isn't left up to a government committee to decide. After looking to Canada for sanctuary, he did his best to murder many Canadians - his citizenship oath was false and he deserves to be deported.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh just went out and check it is a quarter + out again and yes dull red. But oh lovely. 

Why am I able to see it and you say it is all done there WCK. May be I am losing it. 

But it is there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> politicians and their campaign promises
> 
> http://www.trendzified.net/politician-spends-day-in-hell/


Oh no! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just ran up to top of drive way trees are covering it down by house. It is still there a bit of red and a little of white. But very dull.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with the law too. It only applies to people who have dual citizenship with another country and the courts can review it so it isn't left up to a government committee to decide. After looking to Canada for sanctuary, he did his best to murder many Canadians - his citizenship oath was false and he deserves to be deported.


He is a terrible man. He needs to be locked up for life. Any where will do .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Is Pope Francis the False Prophet?

This is a link to end times theory that supports the premise that Pope Francis is the last Pope and the False Prophet.

http://www.endtime.com/endtime-magazine-articles/pope-francis-false-Does the Bible Agree with the Prophecy of Malachy?

As some of you acknowledge, Pope Francis has been called the False Prophet by many learned people including Judge Napolitano, a Catholic, and George Will, an atheist. Liberals like his plans for social justice and hate his religious stance. The Church hierarchy has been ignored by Francis and do not approve of his changes to Church doctrine. But, his coming was predicted.

The attached article provides history of St. Malachy's vision that the last Pope would be the 112th after his vision in 1149 AD. That pope is Pope Francis. This vision was documented and stored in the Vatican library until 2005, when the 110th pope was on his deathbed. Read here of how Bishop Ratzinger fits the vision and how Pope Francis fits the prophesied focus on social justice, which is Marxism.

Pope Francis is ushering the New World Order (NWO). He will promote globalism and deceive the faithful by appealing to their better angels to take care of the poor and bring about economic equality by Robin Hood methods. Pope Francis' political agenda is not complete. Numbers 6-8 under, "Does the Bible Agree with the Prophecy of Malachy? Are perfectly frightening. Those who accept the religious tenets of this man are being led down the same path that Obama led Americans with his Hope and Change.

Obviously the religious fervor Francis evokes in some of my friends is blinding them to the evil he promotes and his alignment to Obama. I cannot agree that this man is worthy to serve as pastor when he is promoting the evil agenda of Marxism. But, I love my friends and grieve now for the pain you will experience when you face the disillusionment that is coming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can't all agree on everything. My DH and I don't even. :shock: :roll: We are a family on Denim and we will disagree but Love of each other. That is what is important. I guess I am naive to believe that everyone believes the same as I do. I want to learn from others so we can know more about each other. I felt a tension last night I didn't like. I hope we won't let that come between us as friends. I love all of you!♥
> I have been waiting for Jokim to share her good news but she is away. Her DH got a good report this past week. We need to continue to pray for each other. God has heard our prayers many time.
> xx


I agree with you too CB - we can all learn from our differences and respect different points of view.

So glad for Jokim's good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I helped my husband paint the deck. Am exhausted. Could not stand to see him on the ladder, so I helped. All day long!


You were ambitious! You're exhausted, but I bet the deck looks great :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Is Pope Francis the False Prophet?
> 
> This is a link to end times theory that supports the premise that Pope Francis is the last Pope and the False Prophet.
> 
> ...


I am sorry if I hurt your feelings KC. But I do want your friendship.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Only good can come from your new legistration, Hurray for your country. When someone comes from another country you really don't know what they have planned, and that is the frightening part of legal immigration, not to mention illegal immigrants.
> 
> Are you shocked that he got a life sentence for a planned terrorist attack, went to prison in 2009...I think....and is up for parole. Just doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


It is a strange justice system that sentences someone to life in prison in 2010 and he's eligible for parole in 2016 :?: - it makes no sense to me. He and his group had monstrous plans that would have murdered many Canadians, taken hostages and beheaded our Prime Minister and other Members of Parliament.

Canadian security is one more reason to hope that the Conservatives win the federal election on Oct 19 (and the well being of our economy)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Your a great wife. : )
> 
> I sprayed the weeds on the sides of the creek this afternoon.
> 
> I have a cat in the front pasture that someone dropped off. It has been about 3 weeks. I have feed and watered him everyday. But I stopped doing it yesterday because I want him to be real hungry tonight. I'm going to set the live trap with some tuna and hopefully if all goes well he will be at the vet's office by noon getting fixed. If not I'll try it again. On night I caught a possum. I just don't want to catch a skunk.


I'm with you on not catching the skunk - we are lucky that there are no skunks on Vancouver Island! That is a good deed to take kitty to the vet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is a strange justice system that sentences someone to life in prison in 2010 and he's eligible for parole in 2016 :?: - it makes no sense to me. He and his group had monstrous plans that would have murdered many Canadians, taken hostages and beheaded our Prime Minister and other Members of Parliament.
> 
> Canadian security is one more reason to hope that the Conservatives win the federal election on Oct 19 (and the well being of our economy)


That is what he will get out in 2016 that is just crazy. But then our justice system is the same way. It makes no sense, as you have said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Tomorrow I am ging to try to post a picture of a scarf I.m working on.
> 
> Wck, annies work is divine, I can just tell the scarf is soft. And the hat is beautiful, she sure is a great knitter. Your luck to have her help you at the store. I'm jealous. I would love to be surrounded by yarn.
> 
> Now that I think about it, i would love to be surrounded by chocolate too.


That is so true - she is a real blessing! Chocolate is always good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well moon is white now and so I have had my thrill on Blue berry hill. 

Well not so much blue more red and no berries and just a little hill.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well moon is white now and so I have had my thrill on Blue berry hill.
> 
> Well not so much blue more red and no berries and just a little hill.


 :lol: You had a better time than I did. Peeling out is my thang.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: You had a better time than I did. Peeling out is my thang.


But you made a good get away. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite to all. am off to bed need to get some shut eye.

So am going to go and shut my eye.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you made a good get away. :XD: :XD:


Yes just in time too. No moss grows on us. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another Denim recipe we need to try.
http://www.lifewithmylittles.com/2015/09/pumpkin-cheesecake/?utm_source=P-0705&utm_medium=FB&utm_campaign=SocialFabric


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi dee Hoe neighbors.
> 
> I just had to Hi dee hoeie.
> 
> ...


I have lots of days like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I helped my husband paint the deck. Am exhausted. Could not stand to see him on the ladder, so I helped. All day long!


No wonder you're exhausted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well see that is why I did not do anything some one had to rest for you. :XD:


Yarnie, you're always looking out for us! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> politicians and their campaign promises
> 
> http://www.trendzified.net/politician-spends-day-in-hell/


That's really a good one!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You were ambitious! You're exhausted, but I bet the deck looks great :thumbup:


Not yet. Still needs a second coat to look good. Never again!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. Still needs a second coat to look good. Never again!


That's how I felt the last time I planted a little flower garden. Fun the first day, looking forward to the second day, and DONE forever on the third day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's how I felt the last time I planted a little flower garden. Fun the first day, looking forward to the second day, and DONE forever on the third day!


Backbreaking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Backbreaking!


Yes. I don't know how people do it, but I think they're younger than I am!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> KC, Thank You for this link, I have not read it yet but bookmarking it. I will get to it soon. I have not studied the Bible as most of you have, maybe all of you, and I respect that.
> 
> There are 3 phrases that surrounds him that has led me to my opinion of the Pope.. Climate Change, Anti Capitalism and Social Justice. I could elaborate on each one and connect the dots which would turn this post in a direction that, I believe, has been put to rest.
> 
> I support everyone here, no matter what your Religion is, just as you have done to me.


I listened to all of the Pope's speeches, and they were not political at all. His mindset is purely Catholic doctrine - serving the poor. His goal is for people to live holy lives, a concept very foreign in our secular society. Sacrifice - like that of raising a handicapped child - is scoffed at, as are chastity and respect for life from conception to natural death. He is a man of God, just as ministers and other clergy, and their focus is saving souls, another concept scoffed at nowadays.

People have been very defensive about his views on wealth. He is NOT anti-capitalism. He calls on everyone to help the poor. That's an age-old concept and basic Christian principle. He tells people to take care of God's creation - nothing odd about that. He agrees with clilmate change - well, so do a lot of other people - certainly not a vicious opinion, but people are ANGRY because he has a different opinion on this controversial subject. ANGRY - hate the Pope. That's a little extreme. And Social Justice has been a concept promoted by the Catholic church for as long as I can remember. Don't we all give to charity? Don't we all, when we have so much, want to help those who have less - the homeless, the disabled, those living in poverty, those living in violent circumstances? These are all long-held beliefs, not just of Catholics, but also of all Christians.

He is conservative in his pro-life stance, liberal in his opposition to the death penalty. He doesn't fit into the self-serving little boxes people try to put him in. Neither does Franklin Graham, who sacrifices to serve the poor.

It's all in how you look at what he's saying. Not everything is political, and this religious figure isn't speaking through a political microphone. As I said before, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder."

This was a joyful occasion for many of us, and - thank goodness - there was very little name-calling or hostility that I could see. I'll continue to stand with the millions of Americans who celebrated and were inspired by the visit of this very holy man, Pope Francis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Denim,
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of what I am going to make, I have 3 panels made so far. the capelet or scarf is called Jordi. Found it on ravelry.


Beautiful. I love the rich colors.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried KC's link. It said:

"Page Not Found

Apologies, but no results were found for the requested page. The page may have been moved, or it could have been mistyped.

Perhaps searching will help find what are you looking for.

If all else fails, you can head Home. Sorry for any inconvenience it may have caused you."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Denim,
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of what I am going to make, I have 3 panels made so far. the capelet or scarf is called Jordi. Found it on ravelry.


Nice!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I don't know how people do it, but I think they're younger than I am!


I am not young and I do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. Still needs a second coat to look good. Never again!


It will be so worth it when you are relaxing outside on your deck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Denim,
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of what I am going to make, I have 3 panels made so far. the capelet or scarf is called Jordi. Found it on ravelry.


Great looking project Gali; I really like how it's assembled. Is it for yourself?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> KC, Thank You for this link, I have not read it yet but bookmarking it. I will get to it soon. I have not studied the Bible as most of you have, maybe all of you, and I respect that.
> 
> There are 3 phrases that surrounds him that has led me to my opinion of the Pope.. Climate Change, Anti Capitalism and Social Justice. I could elaborate on each one and connect the dots which would turn this post in a direction that, I believe, has been put to rest.
> 
> I support everyone here, no matter what your Religion is, just as you have done to me.


We appreciate that you are with us Gali. We love you so don't leave us. I think we can all say our opinion and look at what each other say as friends . We can't all be the same minded but we can express ourselves .


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I tried KC's link. It said:
> 
> "Page Not Found
> 
> ...


I am still able to access the link, Bon. I am copying the text here:

Is Pope Francis the False Prophet? 
popefrancisThe rumors are everywhere! The talk shows, the Internet, and the prophecy newsletters are all abuzz with the same question: Will Pope Francis be the last pope? So, where did all these rumors come from?

Is Pope Francis the False Prophet?

St. Malachys Prophecy of the Last Pope

St. Malachy was the Archbishop of Armagh, Ireland. He claimed he experienced a vision while visiting Rome in 1139 AD. He said he saw every pope that would exist from the time of his vision until the last pope. The last pope would be the 112th from the time of his vision. Malachy also stated that God would judge His people and the city of Rome would be destroyed during the reign of the last pope. In Malachys vision, a clue was given as to the identity of each pope, including the 112th one. The clue for the 112th pope was Peter the Roman.

St. Malachy wrote his vision of the popes down, and it is believed the manuscript was given to Pope Innocent II. The prophecy of the popes was then deposited in the Vatican Secret Archives and forgotten until its rediscovery in 1590. Malachys vision was then published in 1595 and has circulated on and off ever since.

It was not until 2005 that Malachys prophecies began to attract a lot of attention. Pope John Paul II was on his deathbed. Someone noticed that he was the 110th pope from Malachys time. That meant the next pope would be the 111th and then, if Malachys prophecy were true, the 112th pope would be the last pope. To some that meant the end of the world would then come.

When John Paul II died on April 2, 2005, articles were written pointing out that the pope who would replace John Paul II would be the 111th pope. An article entitled Only One More Pope? was published on April 18, the day before the election of the new pope. In this article, the author, Anvar Alikhany, (Rediff.com) wrote the following: The next Pope, whose name will be announced shortly, is described in the prophecies as Gloria Olivae, or The glory of the olive. What exactly does this clue mean? We cannot tell as yet. Some believe that it means he will come from the Benedictine order, which is symbolized by the olive. Others argue that the olive signifies Israel. As in the case of many prophets and seers, St Malachys clues often become clear to us only after the fact.

Alikhanys article continued, As the College of Cardinals works feverishly to elect the successor to Pope John Paul II over the next few days, they will have to wrestle with various criteria  political, organizational, theological and moral. And to make things more complicated, they may also want to make sure that, in order to forestall any further doom saying, whoever they choose has absolutely nothing to do with the words The glory of the olive. But with these things you can never really tell: the description often manifests itself only much later.

On April 19, the very next day after Alikhanys article, Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger of Germany was elected as the new pope. Everyone breathed a collective sigh of relief. After all, there was no such thing as a Ratzinger olive. It looked like the St. Malachy prophecy had failed.

However, Ratzinger announced the name under which he would occupy the papacyBenedict XVI. There is always a reason behind the names that new popes choose to reign under. So, why Benedict?

The original Benedict became the founder of the Benedictine order, one of the most prominent orders in the Roman Catholic Church. And the symbol of the Benedictine order? The olive! Now Malachys prophecy seemed more credible than ever!

Benedict XVI was 78 years of age when he began his papacy. Because of his advanced age, it was obvious that his reign as the Bishop of Rome could not last too long. Everyone understood the next pope, according to St. Malachy, would be the last pope. Malachy also said the church would be judged, Rome would be destroyed, and implied that the end of the world would come during this final papacy. The question on everyones mind was: How long till the 112th pope?
Pope Benedict Resigns

On February 11, 2013, Pope Benedict shocked the world by announcing his intention to resign from the papacy. This was the first resignation of a pope while in office in over 600 years. Benedict said that, at the age of 85, he no longer had the strength to execute the duties of leading the Roman Catholic Church.

It was time to elect the 112th pope foretold in the vision of St. Malachy!

The speculation concerning who would ascend to the Chair of Peter was unprecedented. The clue given for the identity of the last pope in the Malachy vision was Peter the Roman. Two of the top ten likely candidates for the papacy had names containing the name Peter. One of them was Tarcisio Pietro Evasio Bertone, born in Romano Canavese, Italy and serving as Vatican Secretary of State since 2006. Peter from Romano? Many thought that surely this would be the final pope.
Preparing to Choose a New Pope

The Cardinals all descended upon Rome for the pending conclave. Preliminary discussions were held among them as to what kind of pope was needed at this particular juncture of the church.

The horrible problem of sexual abuse by priests just wouldnt go away. Who could successfully deal with that?

Pope Benedicts butler had seen so much corruption in the Vatican that he decided to pass some 1,000 of the popes most sensitive documents to an Italian journalist who then published the documents for the world to see. The butler said he meant no harm to Pope Benedict, but felt the church desperately needed to be purged of the corruption that he had witnessed at the highest levels.

Then there was the dramatic decline in church income because of the shaken confidence produced by all the sexual scandals. Several billion dollars had been paid out from church funds just to settle the sexual abuse lawsuits.
The 112th Pope

On March 12, 2013, the Cardinals entered the Vatican, and doors were locked. Would this be a long conclave or a short one? No one knew.

The first papal ballot was taken that afternoon. Soon black smoke emanated from the chimney of the Sistine Chapel. No pope was elected.

On March 13, two votes were taken in the morning. Again, black smokeno election. After lunch, the Cardinals were to cast two more ballots. What was going on inside the Sistine Chapel? No one outside knew. Total secrecy was enforced.

The afternoon session continued late into the evening. No smokewhite or black. Because the signal was delayed so long, some began to speculate that a pope had been chosen. Finally, the white smoke billowed out of the chimney of the Sistine Chapel. Soon thereafter, the announcement was made, Habemus Papam. We have a pope!
Who is Jorge Mario Bergoglio?

Overlooking St. Peters Square, the announcement was made that Cardinal Jorge Mario Bergoglio of Argentina had been elected pope. His father was an Italian who moved to Argentina. Bergoglio was born in Buenos Aires on December 17, 1936. From 1973 to 1979 he was Argentinas Provincial superior of the Society of Jesus, became Archbishop of Buenos Aires in 1998, and was created cardinal in 2001.

He was 76 years of age when elected pope and chose to take the name Pope Francis for his papal name. Francis is the first non-European pope and the first pope ever elected from the Jesuit order.

Since becoming a priest, Bergoglio has been especially known for living a humble life and ministering to the poor. While Archbishop of Buenos Aires, he refused to live in the elegant bishop residence, choosing rather to live in a small apartment. He declined the use of the normal archbishops limousine, instead riding the bus to his office each day.

As soon as Bergoglio was elected, it became obvious that he intended to continue living his frugal and humble lifestyle as pope. When it was time to present him to the crowd waiting in St. Peters Square and to the world, he declined to step up on the platform provided for him. Instead, he said to the other prelates, Ill stay down here with you.

Before he bestowed the traditional papal blessing on the crowd below, he asked them first of all to pray for him. A few days later during Easter week, he washed the feet of twelve young inmates in a nearby prison, including two female prisoners and a Muslim. This kind of condescension was shocking to the hierarchy of the church, but played very well to the new popes worldwide audience.

Then Pope Francis decided that he would not reside in the papal residence used by his predecessors since 1903. Instead, he would make his home in the much more modest Vatican guesthouse.

It immediately became apparent to all that this was going to be a much different pope. Pope Francisa name never taken by a pope before, washing the feet of common prisoners, and refusing to live in the papal palace. Had the cardinals gotten more than they had bargained for? Only time would tell!
The First Jesuit Pope

Ignatius of Loyola founded the Jesuits in 1534 AD. The Jesuits, also known as the Society of Jesus, took a vow of absolute obedience to the pope. Rule 13 of Ignatius Rules for Thinking with the Church said: That we may be altogether of the same mind and in conformityif the Church shall have defined anything to be black which to our eyes appears to be white, we ought in like manner to pronounce it to be black.

One of the original purposes of the Jesuits was to stem the tide of the reformation. The Jesuit order eventually grew until it became the largest order in the Catholic Church. The Society of Jesus was also known as the popes marines.

In more recent times, the doctrine of Liberation Theology has been embraced by much of the Jesuit order. Liberation Theology teaches that if Jesus were on earth today, He would be a Marxist. He would take from the rich and give to the poor.

During the 1960s and 1970s, many young Jesuit priests embraced Liberation Theology. The movement especially took root in Nicaragua and throughout South America. The idea was actually promoted in Jesuit schools that to be a Christian today, one must also be a revolutionary. Consequently, many priests actually laid aside their priestly garments, exchanging them for machine guns. During this time, many of the priests ended up in government as they sought to enthrone Marxism under the guise of social justice.

To understand the role of South American Jesuits in the promotion of Marxism is important at this time because Pope Francis is a South American Jesuit and is an avid promoter of social justice, which is Marxism.
Pope Francis: Head of the Jesuit Order in Argentina

Pope Francis has been a Jesuit for more than 40 years. So Jesuit history is his history.

Francis led the Jesuits in Argentina from 1973 to 1979, a period during which the order was essentially feuding with the Vatican. The pope at the time, Paul VI, accused the Jesuits of loose discipline. He thought the superior general of the Jesuits, Fr. Pedro Arrupe, should have been cracking down on his priests in Latin America who were practicing Liberation Theology.

Francis (then Bergoglio) wouldve followed the conflict closely, and seems to have split the difference between the two sides. He criticized Liberation Theology for its Marxist roots but embraced its ethic of a preferential option for the poor. As Archbishop of Buenos Aires, he raised awareness of poverty and spoke about social justice.

Pope Francis outward simplicity hides a steely determination to advance Jesuit principles, especially on the importance of traditional Catholic teachings and protection of the poor and the oppressed.

That determination emerged during Bergoglios service as the top Jesuit leader of Argentina beginning in 1973. It was said of him, He was a tough guy who made sure his men toed the mark.

I think youll find a man who is conservative theologically but very strong on matters of social justice, one of his associates said.
Does the Bible Agree with the Prophecy of Malachy?

The prophecy of St. Malachy contains five elements:
There is going to be a final pope.
During his reign, the Roman Catholic Church will be judged.
During his papacy, Rome, the city of seven hills, will be destroyed.
The last pope will be the 112th pope from 1139 AD.
The clue to his identity is Peter the Roman.

The prophecies of the Bible perfectly agree with the first three points of the Malachy prophecy. The Bible foretells that there will be a final pope. Its states that judgment will be poured out on the Roman Church during the reign of the last pope. And the scriptures graphically portray the destruction of Rome, the city of seven hills, during the reign of the final pope.
How Do the Bibles Prophecies Differ from Malachy?

The scriptures do not say several things that the prophecy of Malachy says about the final pope. They also give us much more information about the last pope than Malachy gave. The differences are as follows:
The Bible states that a final pope is coming. However, it does not say he will be the 112th pope from 1139 AD.
The scriptures say nothing about Peter the Roman.
The Bible says the last pope will be in alliance with the worlds last political leader  the Antichrist.
The scriptures call the last pope the False Prophet.
The biblical prophecies say the final pope will perform many signs and lying wonders, even pulling down fire from heaven. These miracles will be used to deceive the people of the world.
The final pope will influence the world to give their allegiance to the Antichrist and his one-world government.
The False Prophet will endorse a program of global socialism, causing all people to receive a mark or number that will be required for buying and selling. This Mark of the Beast will apparently be a global scheme for wealth redistribution (social justice).
The Second Coming of Jesus will end the reign of the Antichrist and the False Prophet. At that time they will both be cast into the lake of fire (Revelation 19:20).
Will Pope Francis be the False Prophet?

There are some factors that seem to indicate Pope Francis could well be the False Prophet while others would argue against it.
The Pros

1. The Holy Roman Empire, which will be in power during the reign of the Antichrist and the False Prophet, was reborn on November 3, 2009. (See Endtimes DVD, Holy Roman Empire Reborn).

2. We are moving into a system of global governance right now through the process of globalization.

3. Most of the world is presently rejecting capitalism and embracing socialism.

4. All the prophecies that are to occur during the reign of the Antichrist and the False Prophet are shaping up at this time. (See Endtimes DVD series, Understanding the Endtime).

5. Pope Francis is a strong proponent of social justice, which is simply a politically correct term for socialism.

6. Pope Francis lifestyle of humility and simplicity is causing him to become very popular very quickly.

7. Pope Francis is the first Jesuit pope ever.
The Cons

The biggest factor against Pope Francis fulfilling the Bibles prophecies about the False Prophet is his age.

There is a seven-year period that will begin upon the signing of a Palestinian-Israeli peace agreement. The reign of the Antichrist and the False Prophet will be terminated at the end of this seven-year period. If the final seven years started next year, which doesnt appear likely at this time, the pope would be 84 at the time of Armageddon. If the final seven years begins in two or three years, the pope would be even older by the time all of the prophesied world events culminated. Although its not impossible that the False Prophet could fulfill his prophesied role at the age of 86 or 87, it doesnt appear likely.

Outside of the age factor, it appears that Pope Francis, with his strong embrace of social justice, could qualify as the last pope. If Malachys prophecy that the 112th pope will be the last pope is true, then Francis is definitely the False Prophet. However, we must remember that the Bible doesnt say this, and the Bible must always be our final authority, not Malachy.

The bottom line is that we cant yet say for sure whether this pope is the final one or whether a future pope will fulfill that role. We will just have to wait and see how events develop. But it certainly is going to be interesting, isnt it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what it is all about.



__ https://www.facebook.com/yedida/posts/10206249510171061


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not young and I do it!


Good for you! You sound young - but so does everyone on here.

I can do pots - and I enjoy that - but the deep digging in the garden wore me out.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Denim,
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of what I am going to make, I have 3 panels made so far. the capelet or scarf is called Jordi. Found it on ravelry.


What a beautiful scarf! It is truly unique.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am still able to access the link, Bon. I am copying the text here:
> 
> Is Pope Francis the False Prophet?
> popefrancisThe rumors are everywhere! The talk shows, the Internet, and the prophecy newsletters are all abuzz with the same question: Will Pope Francis be the last pope? So, where did all these rumors come from?
> ...


It's interesting. I think maybe the facts were chosen to support the premise. I looked up Prophesy of Popes and found this. It's just from Wikipedia, but I have just bought a book about the end times from the Catholic point of view. I wonder if it will mention this. False Prophet is a rather ominous title to give someone on speculation.

"Prophecy of the Popes
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Final part of the prophecies in Lignum Vitæ (1595), p. 311
The Prophecy of the Popes (Latin: Prophetia Sancti Malachiae Archiepiscopi, de Summis Pontificibus) is a series of 112 short, cryptic phrases in Latin which purport to predict the Roman Catholic popes (along with a few antipopes), beginning with Pope Celestine II. The alleged prophecies were first published by Benedictine monk Arnold Wion in 1595. Wion attributes the prophecies to Saint Malachy, a 12th-century Archbishop of Armagh, Ireland.
Given the very accurate description of popes up to 1590 and lack of accuracy after that year, historians generally conclude that the alleged prophecies are a fabrication written shortly before they were published. The Roman Catholic Church also dismisses them as forgery.[1][2] The prophecies may have been created in an attempt to suggest that Cardinal Girolamo Simoncelli's bid for the papacy in the second conclave of 1590 was divinely ordained.
The prophecies conclude with a pope identified as "Peter the Roman", whose pontificate will allegedly precede the destruction of the city of Rome.[3"

I prefer not to get into this any more on Denim. It's not the purpose here to debate, and I choose not to.

Please don't consider my lack of response as agreement or disagreement. I just consider the history of this friendly site to be very important, and turning a comment into a debate isn't something I want to do.

You can post about this if you want, but I'm not going to oppose you on it. It's a matter of opinion, at this point.

I value the friendships on here more than trying to "win" this kind of discussion, so I'm respectfully dropping out of the discussion.

You are right, time will tell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not yet. Still needs a second coat to look good. Never again!


Well I hope so I am ready for another do nothing day. And believe me I can do nothing better then any one. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's how I felt the last time I planted a little flower garden. Fun the first day, looking forward to the second day, and DONE forever on the third day!


That's why I love my weed garden no work no worry they come up every year and spread all over the place. Never need to replace.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> KC, Thank You for this link, I have not read it yet but bookmarking it. I will get to it soon. I have not studied the Bible as most of you have, maybe all of you, and I respect that.
> 
> There are 3 phrases that surrounds him that has led me to my opinion of the Pope.. Climate Change, Anti Capitalism and Social Justice. I could elaborate on each one and connect the dots which would turn this post in a direction that, I believe, has been put to rest.
> 
> I support everyone here, no matter what your Religion is, just as you have done to me.


I agree we all can be friends it's nice to have just think if it wasn't for the internet we would not have met each other and formed a friendship with out meeting each other. Well some have met each other. but hey we are all different and that why I love it get to know what all of you are about and about your lives. Isn't it fun. Oh stop laughing I know what you are thinking all of you. I am a nut case. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Denim,
> 
> Here is a couple pictures of what I am going to make, I have 3 panels made so far. the capelet or scarf is called Jordi. Found it on ravelry.


You have the patience of Job, I would have been on first color for at least a year.

But love it. Ya want my address to send it to me? I wear a junior plenty or Elephant Petite. It gets really cold here ya know .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lies when it's not even necessary is always something to be worried about.
> 
> Yes, Trump has certainly shaken up the established establishment. We are talking about things that would never be mentioned because PC was keeping people quiet.
> He makes me smile.
> ...


You are so right the establishment is trying to catch up. I never was PC . I couldn't get it down right then they changed it again on me. I have a problem with change. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is important to remember, only God knows when the last day will be and who the last Pope will be. We should be concerned, but not worried. We should find comfort in the fact that God is in control.
> 
> What is most important is our personal relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ, instead of the name on the door of the Church we enter.


you are so right Joey.

But I do agree with Bon time to let it go and get on with the friendship. We are all sojourners here just passing through this life. I for one am enjoying the time we spend getting to know each other.
Plus as a nut case I need to see how normal really is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am well into my do nothing day . But must get Turkey Breast in crock pot. That's about it for me as long as LL is busy with the deck I have to carry on as best as I can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So off to do the Turkey and read other spots on Kp later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will be so worth it when you are relaxing outside on your deck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good for you! You sound young - but so does everyone on here.
> 
> I can do pots - and I enjoy that - but the deep digging in the garden wore me out.


I think everyone on here is young, too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
Some excitement here today. I woke up and I could hear a squeaking sound. I went on the front porch where hubby was, and said I think there is a mouse. Well it turned out to be a tiny newborn kitten.
Socks our neighbours cat gave birth in a box stored where hubby keeps his clean workshop rags.It was too high up for me to to reach, luckily hubby is tall. So he got the box, and there inside the box was a tiny little newborn kitten. That was the squeaking sound I heard. 
The tiny kitten is so cute....looks like a tabby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is important to remember, only God knows when the last day will be and who the last Pope will be. We should be concerned, but not worried. We should find comfort in the fact that God is in control.
> 
> What is most important is our personal relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ, instead of the name on the door of the Church we enter.


Yes we need to be ready for the Lord's return. All of the rest will fall into place. I try to keep my eyes open for deception. I think my eyes and heart are wide open to the truth. I pray that the truth will be revealed to all of those that search for it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie I already know the answer to this question but want it to be made clear here.
> 
> The Catholic church preachs belief in the Father, Son and the Holy spirit. Amen.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, there is nothing to forgive you for. You spoke from your heart. You have a good heart and are a good person.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It is a strange justice system that sentences someone to life in prison in 2010 and he's eligible for parole in 2016 :?: - it makes no sense to me. He and his group had monstrous plans that would have murdered many Canadians, taken hostages and beheaded our Prime Minister and other Members of Parliament.
> 
> Canadian security is one more reason to hope that the Conservatives win the federal election on Oct 19 (and the well being of our economy)


I agree with you WCK. He is just eligible for parole, but that doesn't mean he will get parole. In the US, the prisoner has to make a case for his parole. The other side is also heard and then a decision is made whether or not the prisoner will receive parole. Parole can constantly be denied, as in the case of Charles Manson. Perhaps it works this way in your country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Some excitement here today. I woke up and I could hear a squeaking sound. I went on the front porch where hubby was, and said I think there is a mouse. Well it turned out to be a tiny newborn kitten.
> Socks our neighbours cat gave birth in a box stored where hubby keeps his clean workshop rags.It was too high up for me to to reach, luckily hubby is tall. So he got the box, and there inside the box was a tiny little newborn kitten. That was the squeaking sound I heard.
> The tiny kitten is so cute....looks like a tabby.


Awww I want a cat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww I want a cat.


I loved the story.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Jayne glad you drop by come and stay a while don't see you that much.


Thanks, Yarnie as I don't have Internet at home anymore so must wait until I'm someplace where there is free net. We will check on price of temporary snowbird Internet when we go south. We get basic cable free with the maintenance fee at the park.

I miss all of you daily but can't always go to free net as darned gas goes up then slowly goes down.

Watched blood moon then eclipse - something for these eyes to see. Isn't God great with all of his wonderful things in the sky? Just think we on Earth are just "hanging" in the solar system.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That's why I love my weed garden no work no worry they come up every year and spread all over the place. Never need to replace.


You should see mine. A disgrace. Weeds are happy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is important to remember, only God knows when the last day will be and who the last Pope will be. We should be concerned, but not worried. We should find comfort in the fact that God is in control.
> 
> What is most important is our personal relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ, instead of the name on the door of the Church we enter.


Wise words, joeysomma.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree we all can be friends it's nice to have just think if it wasn't for the internet we would not have met each other and formed a friendship with out meeting each other. Well some have met each other. but hey we are all different and that why I love it get to know what all of you are about and about your lives. Isn't it fun. Oh stop laughing I know what you are thinking all of you. I am a nut case. :XD:


Yes it is fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You have the patience of Job, I would have been on first color for at least a year.
> 
> But love it. Ya want my address to send it to me? I wear a junior plenty or Elephant Petite. It gets really cold here ya know .


Yarnie, you crack me up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am well into my do nothing day . But must get Turkey Breast in crock pot. That's about it for me as long as LL is busy with the deck I have to carry on as best as I can.


I have to start dinner, too. Oven-fried chicken, potatoes, and I can't remember what else. :shock:

I've been packing up presents to take to Mobile. Next - pack my suitcase. We leave Wed., but Sarah's coming tomorrow for a little while. Besides, my goal is to be ready the day before the day before. Otherwise, there are too many loose ends sticking out all over the place at the last minutes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think everyone on here is young, too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Some excitement here today. I woke up and I could hear a squeaking sound. I went on the front porch where hubby was, and said I think there is a mouse. Well it turned out to be a tiny newborn kitten.
> Socks our neighbours cat gave birth in a box stored where hubby keeps his clean workshop rags.It was too high up for me to to reach, luckily hubby is tall. So he got the box, and there inside the box was a tiny little newborn kitten. That was the squeaking sound I heard.
> The tiny kitten is so cute....looks like a tabby.


Oh, sweet. That's what I need - a kitten that just shows up and would surely steal DH's heart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, there is nothing to forgive you for. You spoke from your heart. You have a good heart and are a good person.


I agree with you, Solo. And I agree with Yarnie that we can't know what's in a person's heart. I'm glad we aren't responsible for judging others because we just aren't in a position to do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww I want a cat.


I felt exactly the same way when I read WendyBee's post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, Yarnie as I don't have Internet at home anymore so must wait until I'm someplace where there is free net. We will check on price of temporary snowbird Internet when we go south. We get basic cable free with the maintenance fee at the park.
> 
> I miss all of you daily but can't always go to free net as darned gas goes up then slowly goes down.
> 
> Watched blood moon then eclipse - something for these eyes to see. Isn't God great with all of his wonderful things in the sky? Just think we on Earth are just "hanging" in the solar system.


It's always a good day when we hear from you, Janie. Sorry about your loss of the internet. I hope you can get the temporary. I haven't heard of that, but it's a great idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we need to be ready for the Lord's return. All of the rest will fall into place. I try to keep my eyes open for deception. I think my eyes and heart are wide open to the truth. I pray that the truth will be revealed to all of those that search for it.


CB, I believe you are open to the truth, and you share it freely with us. You have a heart of gold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, Yarnie as I don't have Internet at home anymore so must wait until I'm someplace where there is free net. We will check on price of temporary snowbird Internet when we go south. We get basic cable free with the maintenance fee at the park.
> 
> I miss all of you daily but can't always go to free net as darned gas goes up then slowly goes down.
> 
> Watched blood moon then eclipse - something for these eyes to see. Isn't God great with all of his wonderful things in the sky? Just think we on Earth are just "hanging" in the solar system.


I hope you will be able to get on the net when you get to Florida. I miss you while you are away. I can't spend a day with all of you.  
I sure hate we missed the eclipse but I am glad many people got to enjoy God's word. He is an Awesome Creator all right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to start dinner, too. Oven-fried chicken, potatoes, and I can't remember what else. :shock:
> 
> I've been packing up presents to take to Mobile. Next - pack my suitcase. We leave Wed., but Sarah's coming tomorrow for a little while. Besides, my goal is to be ready the day before the day before. Otherwise, there are too many loose ends sticking out all over the place at the last minutes.


I hope you have a great time and the kids will love your work that you have been so busy on. 
I am going in two weeks with my friends on our antiquing trip. I am going to get my suitcase out . I am so excited we didn't get to go last year. I love to travel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, I believe you are open to the truth, and you share it freely with us. You have a heart of gold.


Awww kissy face and cream cheese.  ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you have a great time and the kids will love your work that you have been so busy on.
> I am going in two weeks with my friends on our antiquing trip. I am going to get my suitcase out . I am so excited we didn't get to go last year. I love to travel.


Sounds like fun!
DH just went to open the attic door and get out our suitcases. He pulled the string and it came right through the hole, leaving the trapdoor closed and no way to open it. The painter had painted it closed, and it was so hard to open that the string popped out. Poor DH. He's had too much to do to get ready for this trip. It takes a toll on him before we even start out. 
We'll figure out a way to get it open. He said if not, we'll go buy two more suitcases.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you will be able to get on the net when you get to Florida. I miss you while you are away. I can't spend a day with all of you.
> I sure hate we missed the eclipse but I am glad many people got to enjoy God's word. He is an Awesome Creator all right.


Bumpy....go to your local news website, hopefully there will be pics and/or videos of the eclipse in your area.
I didn`t see it here - it was too cloudy. Ironically tonight the skies are supposed to be clear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....go to your local news website, hopefully there will be pics and/or videos of the eclipse in your area.
> I didn`t see it here - it was too cloudy. Ironically tonight the skies are supposed to be clear.


Too cloudy here, too.

DH got the trapdoor open, and the suitcases are read and waiting to be packed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone every had Delicata squash? I had it tonight and it is really, really delicious. First time I ever had it. You can eat the outside of it. Tastes like butter and melts in your mouth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> DH just went to open the attic door and get out our suitcases. He pulled the string and it came right through the hole, leaving the trapdoor closed and no way to open it. The painter had painted it closed, and it was so hard to open that the string popped out. Poor DH. He's had too much to do to get ready for this trip. It takes a toll on him before we even start out.
> We'll figure out a way to get it open. He said if not, we'll go buy two more suitcases.


Oh no! You may have to cut the paint loose with a knife.. Be careful


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone every had Delicata squash? I had it tonight and it is really, really delicious. First time I ever had it. You can eat the outside of it. Tastes like butter and melts in your mouth.


No I have never heard of it before.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's interesting. I think maybe the facts were chosen to support the premise. I looked up Prophesy of Popes and found this. It's just from Wikipedia, but I have just bought a book about the end times from the Catholic point of view. I wonder if it will mention this. False Prophet is a rather ominous title to give someone on speculation.
> 
> "Prophecy of the Popes
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


I agree with you Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I hope so I am ready for another do nothing day. And believe me I can do nothing better then any one. :thumbup:


Hope you enjoyed your day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> Some excitement here today. I woke up and I could hear a squeaking sound. I went on the front porch where hubby was, and said I think there is a mouse. Well it turned out to be a tiny newborn kitten.
> Socks our neighbours cat gave birth in a box stored where hubby keeps his clean workshop rags.It was too high up for me to to reach, luckily hubby is tall. So he got the box, and there inside the box was a tiny little newborn kitten. That was the squeaking sound I heard.
> The tiny kitten is so cute....looks like a tabby.


That's so sweet Wendy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok. LL am going to look for Delicata never heard of it before, sounds yummy. 

Oh WeeBee kittens and you get to watch them grow. Are you going to find homes for them? 

Thanks Solo. 

Bon glad you got the suitcases out.

Well cream cheese and kissy face CB you are off to have fun. It is a nice get away, wish I could join ya.

What else did I think of oh I know Gali is that a ice out door bath of room. Or just a fishing pond bath of room. That one crack me up.

Do you rent it out for the season? 

Oh Jayne just glad to see you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie


thanks WCK.

I just love ya stay like you are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with you WCK. He is just eligible for parole, but that doesn't mean he will get parole. In the US, the prisoner has to make a case for his parole. The other side is also heard and then a decision is made whether or not the prisoner will receive parole. Parole can constantly be denied, as in the case of Charles Manson. Perhaps it works this way in your country.


It's unusual for parole not to be granted in Canada. There are only a few high profile cases like Clifford Olson or Paul Bernardo both of whom were mass murderers of children who were denied parole.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoyed your day


Ha ha, did you see the smaller print boiling mad frog. Now that is funny. He sure does not look mad.

Yes that is about my day. but I did make apple crisp. So did something besides Turkey. :XD: I also got up every once in a while just to do something. I mean really getting out of a chair is a challenge . That is my work out for today. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww I want a cat.


A cat could keep Otis and Jojo on their toes  Have you started looking for a new dog yet?

http://assets.rbl.ms/1493110/980x.jpg


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you have a great time and the kids will love your work that you have been so busy on.
> I am going in two weeks with my friends on our antiquing trip. I am going to get my suitcase out . I am so excited we didn't get to go last year. I love to travel.


That sounds like a fun trip! You must be excited to get your suitcase out early. Are you antiquing in general or are you looking for something special?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone every had Delicata squash? I had it tonight and it is really, really delicious. First time I ever had it. You can eat the outside of it. Tastes like butter and melts in your mouth.


I haven't heard of that type LL. What does it look like and how did you prepare it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> DH just went to open the attic door and get out our suitcases. He pulled the string and it came right through the hole, leaving the trapdoor closed and no way to open it. The painter had painted it closed, and it was so hard to open that the string popped out. Poor DH. He's had too much to do to get ready for this trip. It takes a toll on him before we even start out.
> We'll figure out a way to get it open. He said if not, we'll go buy two more suitcases.


Maybe your son or grandson can help pry it open. Your DH is pragmatic - if necessary 2 more suitcases can always come in handy.

edit - I see DH got it open :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A cat could keep Otis and Jojo on their toes  Have you started looking for a new dog yet?
> 
> http://assets.rbl.ms/1493110/980x.jpg


That's funny. My youngest son is looking but I told him to wait until the first of the year. Jojo is finally accepting he is alone. I heard him griping at the Husky youngster last night. I don't think he will be happy with a puppy. I would rather have a dog around 9 months myself. Seems like their aren't any Airedales or Wirehaired Terriers around here right now. I think cats would make it around here. Four dogs next door that stay over here. DH wouldn't let me keep it in the house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ha ha, did you see the smaller print boiling mad frog. Now that is funny. He sure does not look mad.
> 
> Yes that is about my day. but I did make apple crisp. So did something besides Turkey. :XD: I also got up every once in a while just to do something. I mean really getting out of a chair is a challenge . That is my work out for today. :thumbup: :roll:


 :lol: I missed the "boiling mad" words. He looked like he didn't even have the energy to be annoyed!

Your apple crisp sounds good. Did you get apples up in Amish country or do you have an apple tree? We have 4 apple trees - lots of apples, but smaller than usual because of the heat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like a fun trip! You must be excited to get your suitcase out early. Are you antiquing in general or are you looking for something special?


No I don't need anything. We have been doing this for over 20 years. Rose will be 70 next week and Gloria 70 next year . We want to do it while we are still young. :lol: It is nice to just be with girlfriends and act silly. We don't plan on acting silly it just happens. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I missed the "boiling mad" words. He looked like he didn't even have the energy to be annoyed!
> 
> Your apple crisp sounds good. Did you get apples up in Amish country or do you have an apple tree? We have 4 apple trees - lots of apples, but smaller than usual because of the heat.


Here is a recipe my aunt gave me the other night. She said it was wonderful. I am going to use pears for mine.
http://www.southernliving.com/food/entertaining/apple-pie-recipes/easy-skillet-apple-pie-recipe


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone every had Delicata squash? I had it tonight and it is really, really delicious. First time I ever had it. You can eat the outside of it. Tastes like butter and melts in your mouth.


Sounds good! What color is it, LL?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You may have to cut the paint loose with a knife.. Be careful


He took care of it. He just pulled hard and it came loose.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie


Thank you, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie


Thank you, WCK. Why spoil a good thing, right? This site means a lot to all of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you enjoyed your day


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I missed the "boiling mad" words. He looked like he didn't even have the energy to be annoyed!
> 
> Your apple crisp sounds good. Did you get apples up in Amish country or do you have an apple tree? We have 4 apple trees - lots of apples, but smaller than usual because of the heat.


We have an apple tree, but if you don't pick them right away they are just worms, hubby does not like to spray them.

We went to apple orchard last week. Fresh apples the kind that juicy . I got my carmel apple and he got his apple pie. Then I bought a couple small bags of apples. Honey crisp, and cortlands. So it was apple crisp today.

Around this area lots of apple orchards. Always love to go in the fall. Also Apple sauce donuts yum.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't need anything. We have been doing this for over 20 years. Rose will be 70 next week and Gloria 70 next year . We want to do it while we are still young. :lol: It is nice to just be with girlfriends and act silly. We don't plan on acting silly it just happens. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He took care of it. He just pulled hard and it came loose.


That is good. Being mad can give you strength.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a recipe my aunt gave me the other night. She said it was wonderful. I am going to use pears for mine.
> http://www.southernliving.com/food/entertaining/apple-pie-recipes/easy-skillet-apple-pie-recipe


It looks delicious!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. My youngest son is looking but I told him to wait until the first of the year. Jojo is finally accepting he is alone. I heard him griping at the Husky youngster last night. I don't think he will be happy with a puppy. I would rather have a dog around 9 months myself. Seems like their aren't any Airedales or Wirehaired Terriers around here right now. I think cats would make it around here. Four dogs next door that stay over here. DH wouldn't let me keep it in the house.


We built a house in the country outside of Calgary and saw lots of mice and little weasels and other little rodents. BIL offered a couple of their barn cat's older kittens and DH said ok but they HAD to stay outside, under no circumstances could I let them into the house.

We put hay bales under the deck with a little house and cut a cat door into the garage. About a month later, I came home from work and found black fur on our grey carpet. DH said they were sitting on the deck staring in at him so he let them in :roll: That was the start of his love affair with cats!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have an apple tree, but if you don't pick them right away they are just worms, hubby does not like to spray them.
> 
> We went to apple orchard last week. Fresh apples the kind that juicy . I got my carmel apple and he got his apple pie. Then I bought a couple small bags of apples. Honey crisp, and cortlands. So it was apple crisp today.
> 
> Around this area lots of apple orchards. Always love to go in the fall. Also Apple sauce donuts yum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You know Bon she meaning CB does not have to tell us she acts silly. 

Ask her about her new aventure into looking at the moon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We built a house in the country outside of Calgary and saw lots of mice and little weasels and other little rodents. BIL offered a couple of their barn cat's older kittens and DH said ok but they HAD to stay outside, under no circumstances could I let them into the house.
> 
> We put hay bales under the deck with a little house and cut a cat door into the garage. About a month later, I came home from work and found black fur on our grey carpet. DH said they were sitting on the deck staring in at him so he let them in :roll: That was the start of his love affair with cats!


Cute! Our kids tease DH saying that some day they'll come over and he'll be sitting there surrounded by cats. Funny - he was a always a dog person but we were forced into a cat, and they are so cute. He coudn't resist.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know Bon she meaning CB does not have to tell us she acts silly.
> 
> Ask her about her new aventure into looking at the moon.


Uh-oh - how about it, CB? Moon-gazing on the roof?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't need anything. We have been doing this for over 20 years. Rose will be 70 next week and Gloria 70 next year . We want to do it while we are still young. :lol: It is nice to just be with girlfriends and act silly. We don't plan on acting silly it just happens. :shock:


I can see where that happens. We have been known to be udderly silly on Denim once in a while too :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We built a house in the country outside of Calgary and saw lots of mice and little weasels and other little rodents. BIL offered a couple of their barn cat's older kittens and DH said ok but they HAD to stay outside, under no circumstances could I let them into the house.
> 
> We put hay bales under the deck with a little house and cut a cat door into the garage. About a month later, I came home from work and found black fur on our grey carpet. DH said they were sitting on the deck staring in at him so he let them in :roll: That was the start of his love affair with cats!


I love that story. Dh doesn't really like to have pets in the house. They do get in the way of his wheelchair. He liked one of the Airdales we had about 15 years ago. Camo went with him deer hunting out back. DH killed a deer and had it tied to the 4wheeler dragging it back home. Dh looked around and Camo was attacking the deer and riding it because he was protecting him. Sofie our older Airedale thought Dh was his puppy. She would try to pick him up out of his chair and help him into the porch swing. I know he does like dogs but they have to do something to prove their love. Not me. I love them all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a recipe my aunt gave me the other night. She said it was wonderful. I am going to use pears for mine.
> http://www.southernliving.com/food/entertaining/apple-pie-recipes/easy-skillet-apple-pie-recipe


That's my type of pie! I have to buy my pie shells.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see where that happens. We have been known to be udderly silly on Denim once in a while too :lol:


Really? When? :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know Bon she meaning CB does not have to tell us she acts silly.
> 
> Ask her about her new aventure into looking at the moon.


Shhhhh don't tell them we went to the church parking lot last night in our Pj's. Then pastor came in his truck thinking we were robbers and we had to make a quick get away peeling out in the wet parking lot. Shhh. Suppose to be quite about that. Who wants their pastor seeing them in boxers and tee shirts on a full moon night? I mean a Blood moon night. Run run get in the car he is coming back around. Go Papa fast. Squealing of tires. Like we were doing something wrong. :lol: We didn't see the moon any better at the church lot than at home. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have an apple tree, but if you don't pick them right away they are just worms, hubby does not like to spray them.
> 
> We went to apple orchard last week. Fresh apples the kind that juicy . I got my carmel apple and he got his apple pie. Then I bought a couple small bags of apples. Honey crisp, and cortlands. So it was apple crisp today.
> 
> Around this area lots of apple orchards. Always love to go in the fall. Also Apple sauce donuts yum.


We don't spray ours either. Some have a few worms and some have dark spots around the core. I always slice ours in half first to check it out. Keep some in the cold cupboard in the basement and give a lot of them away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We don't spray ours either. Some have a few worms and some have dark spots around the core. I always slice ours in half first to check it out. Keep some in the cold cupboard in the basement and give a lot of them away.


We didn't have one apple. I don't know what happens to them. Some pears but no apples. 
Did I tell y'all we have twin deer . They have been in the front yard playing. We don't know what happened to the mama. We have been afraid the dogs next door would get them but they are still here. I put dog hair out so they would stay away from my flowers. So far it works. Jojo doesn't care if they come eat out of his bowl. Daisy was the one that scared them off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that story. Dh doesn't really like to have pets in the house. They do get in the way of his wheelchair. He liked one of the Airdales we had about 15 years ago. Camo went with him deer hunting out back. DH killed a deer and had it tied to the 4wheeler dragging it back home. Dh looked around and Camo was attacking the deer and riding it because he was protecting him. Sofie our older Airedale thought Dh was his puppy. She would try to pick him up out of his chair and help him into the porch swing. I know he does like dogs but they have to do something to prove their love. Not me. I love them all.


That was DH's family when he was growing up. They had barn cats to deal with the mice and a dog that also slept in the barn to help with the cattle. They had to be working animals in FIL's mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see where that happens. We have been known to be udderly silly on Denim once in a while too :lol:


Well that is udderly redic u less. We are such wonderful sweet sitting in our rocking chair ladies. We never ever get silly, pass me the wine now I really need a drink.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We didn't have one apple. I don't know what happens to them. Some pears but no apples.
> Did I tell y'all we have twin deer . They have been in the front yard playing. We don't know what happened to the mama. We have been afraid the dogs next door would get them but they are still here. I put dog hair out so they would stay away from my flowers. So far it works. Jojo doesn't care if they come eat out of his bowl. Daisy was the one that scared them off.


Oh get a picture of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh get a picture of them.


I 'll try next time I see them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shhhhh don't tell them we went to the church parking lot last night in our Pj's. Then pastor came in his truck thinking we were robbers and we had to make a quick get away peeling out in the wet parking lot. Shhh. Suppose to be quite about that. Who wants their pastor seeing them in boxers and tee shirts on a full moon night? I mean a Blood moon night. Run run get in the car he is coming back around. Go Papa fast. Squealing of tires. Like we were doing something wrong. :lol: We didn't see the moon any better at the church lot than at home. :shock:


 :lol: another chapter for the book!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shhhhh don't tell them we went to the church parking lot last night in our Pj's. Then pastor came in his truck thinking we were robbers and we had to make a quick get away peeling out in the wet parking lot. Shhh. Suppose to be quite about that. Who wants their pastor seeing them in boxers and tee shirts on a full moon night? I mean a Blood moon night. Run run get in the car he is coming back around. Go Papa fast. Squealing of tires. Like we were doing something wrong. :lol: We didn't see the moon any better at the church lot than at home. :shock:


You are kidding me! Hilarious! Wish I'd seen that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We didn't have one apple. I don't know what happens to them. Some pears but no apples.
> Did I tell y'all we have twin deer . They have been in the front yard playing. We don't know what happened to the mama. We have been afraid the dogs next door would get them but they are still here. I put dog hair out so they would stay away from my flowers. So far it works. Jojo doesn't care if they come eat out of his bowl. Daisy was the one that scared them off.


That must be fun to see!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is udderly redic u less. We are such wonderful sweet sitting in our rocking chair ladies. We never ever get silly, pass me the wine now I really need a drink.


Another teacher and I both started teaching in our fifties (crazy, I know). We became close friends. Everyone was so nice to us. We used to laugh and say, "They think we're just two sweet innocent little old grannies. If only they [email protected]##@$ptooey!"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is udderly redic u less. We are such wonderful sweet sitting in our rocking chair ladies. We never ever get silly, pass me the wine now I really need a drink.


Would you like a little Canadian cheese to go with the wine?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Looks good but to much work for me. I use frozen shells. Just toss the apples with sugar and cinnamon. And bake. We had n9 problem eating three of them. From an old Betty Crocker Cookbook.


I love those old cookbooks. I had one called Dinner for Two. Gave it away - and now I could use it again!

I don't make pie crust either. Sometimes a lattice for the top, but I can't make a pie crust that you can lift in one piece.  Both DDs and DIL make great pies. So I don't have to!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: another chapter for the book!


Boy, that's the truth! I want to go to church with CB, don't you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, that's the truth! I want to go to church with CB, don't you?


 :thumbup: She would keep us on our toes! And lots of giggles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: She would keep us on our toes! And lots of giggles.


She would. That would be great! Let's take some Canadian cheese to keep up our strength.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Time for me to get to bed. Sarah's coming tomorrow, and I have to run errands and bake brownies for our Mobile sweeties. Sarah will get some, too. I usually save my baking until she can help me, but there's not enough time tomorrow. We baked and decorated cookies last week because she had no homework. Not tomorrow.

Sweet dreams, everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB I am so glad you said 70 is still young. But some days it feels old.


I understand Joey mind say's go body says no.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another teacher and I both started teaching in our fifties (crazy, I know). We became close friends. Everyone was so nice to us. We used to laugh and say, "They think we're just two sweet innocent little old grannies. If only they [email protected]##@$ptooey!"


Isn't it fun never to old to have fun. If my boys ever find out just what their mom has done. After all I am just a mom. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, wash your feet and get ready to stomp some grapes for your wine.

We have a lot of vineyards and wineries in the area and have a Wine and Culinary Festival at the end of Sept. each year. The Festival used to include a grape stomp competition but they don't do that anymore


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Time for me to get to bed. Sarah's coming tomorrow, and I have to run errands and bake brownies for our Mobile sweeties. Sarah will get some, too. I usually save my baking until she can help me, but there's not enough time tomorrow. We baked and decorated cookies last week because she had no homework. Not tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dreams, everyone.


Nite Bon. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, wash your feet and get ready to stomp some grapes for your wine.
> 
> We have a lot of vineyards and wineries in the area and have a Wine and Culinary Festival at the end of Sept. each year. The Festival used to include a grape stomp competition but they don't do that anymore


Oh wouldn't that be fun. I could have purple feet wonder if purple is popular this year. may have to do a leg stomp too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Looks good but to much work for me. I use frozen shells. Just toss the apples with sugar and cinnamon. And bake. We had n9 problem eating three of them. From an old Betty Crocker Cookbook.


Sounds good Joey and easy. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you like a little Canadian cheese to go with the wine?


Well that is just so cheesy I look like the one in the middle. Hey I am not to old to think I look like that. Few more glasses of wine and I will think I am a knock out. Thats if I don't get knock out of the rocker first.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would you like a little Canadian cheese to go with the wine?


Gee I just notice it a group picture of all of us. Thanks for putting it up. But worry about others seeing us , you know how it is with the internet. ;-) :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: another chapter for the book!


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are kidding me! Hilarious! Wish I'd seen that!


No not kidding. True story. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Another teacher and I both started teaching in our fifties (crazy, I know). We became close friends. Everyone was so nice to us. We used to laugh and say, "They think we're just two sweet innocent little old grannies. If only they [email protected]##@$ptooey!"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Boy, that's the truth! I want to go to church with CB, don't you?


Come on over. I will save you a seat by me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, wash your feet and get ready to stomp some grapes for your wine.
> 
> We have a lot of vineyards and wineries in the area and have a Wine and Culinary Festival at the end of Sept. each year. The Festival used to include a grape stomp competition but they don't do that anymore


Now that looks fun! Only I wouldn't want to drink the wine that had feet in them. Remember Lucy and Ethel doing that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now am tired had so much to do today, with taking LL's place doing nothing.

Nite all and God Bless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it fun never to old to have fun. If my boys ever find out just what their mom has done. After all I am just a mom. :XD: :XD:


That's right! (snicker) Oops - now off to bed. Really.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have never heard of it before.


It is so delicious. You must try to find some. They are small. Ask around.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so delicious. You must try to find some. They are small. Ask around.


See this:

http://summertomato.com/better-than-butternut-roasted-delicata-squash-recipe/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Has anyone every had Delicata squash? I had it tonight and it is really, really delicious. First time I ever had it. You can eat the outside of it. Tastes like butter and melts in your mouth.


OH YES, they are delicious. You described it perfectly. I also know them as sweet potato squash. I have grown them before, and I grew them from seeds that I saved from one I bought the year before. They don't keep as long as the tougher squash. Agree...I can't say enough about the great taste and texture, but never ate the skin. I'll try that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> OH YES, they are delicious. You described it perfectly. I also know them as sweet potato squash. I have grown them before, and I grew them from seeds that I saved from one I bought the year before. They don't keep as long as the tougher squash. Agree...I can't say enough about the great taste and texture, but never ate the skin. I'll try that.


The skin is delicious. When cooked soft and wonderful. I don't know where to get seeds - never saw them in the store. Perhaps I should save mine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Isn't it sort of funny the way we can all come together over food. We're adorable that way.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The skin is delicious. When cooked soft and wonderful. I don't know where to get seeds - never saw them in the store. Perhaps I should save mine.


Yes that would be a way to plant some next spring. I've never seen any seeds for them even in the farm stores I go to. I remember seeing some in a Burpee's seed and plant catalog a few years ago.

I'll try eating the skin next time, thanks for that info. May be were a lot of healthy stuff is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes that would be a way to plant some next spring. I've never seen any seeds for them even in the farm stores I go to. I remember seeing some in a Burpee's seed and plant catalog a few years ago.
> 
> I'll try eating the skin next time, thanks for that info. May be were a lot of healthy stuff is.


I don't usually cook squash, but now I am a new person. I just love it. The whole thing behind it is eating the skin. You must try that. I'm going to look up Delicata seeds in catalogs. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> OH YES, they are delicious. You described it perfectly. I also know them as sweet potato squash. I have grown them before, and I grew them from seeds that I saved from one I bought the year before. They don't keep as long as the tougher squash. Agree...I can't say enough about the great taste and texture, but never ate the skin. I'll try that.


Thanks for the info and pix, LL and Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Isn't it sort of funny the way we can all come together over food. We're adorable that way.


Yes, adorable! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the info and pix, LL and Gali.


I just went to get a few more of them. Soooo good. Eat the skin!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love those old cookbooks. I had one called Dinner for Two. Gave it away - and now I could use it again!
> 
> I don't make pie crust either. Sometimes a lattice for the top, but I can't make a pie crust that you can lift in one piece.  Both DDs and DIL make great pies. So I don't have to!


Bon - I`ll be more than happy to send you my pie crust recipe in a PM. It holds together beautifully, and I`ve used this recipe for years......years!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bon - I`ll be more than happy to send you my pie crust recipe in a PM. It holds together beautifully, and I`ve used this recipe for years......years!!
> :mrgreen:


Meeee toooo??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bon - I`ll be more than happy to send you my pie crust recipe in a PM. It holds together beautifully, and I`ve used this recipe for years......years!!
> :mrgreen:


double


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bon - I`ll be more than happy to send you my pie crust recipe in a PM. It holds together beautifully, and I`ve used this recipe for years......years!!
> :mrgreen:


Thank you! THat would be great, WendyBee. So kind of you, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bon - I`ll be more than happy to send you my pie crust recipe in a PM. It holds together beautifully, and I`ve used this recipe for years......years!!
> :mrgreen:


WendyBee, I won't have a chance to look at it till I get back on Monday - so I'll say thank you right now!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember these? Amazing! Maybe, I could get one side the same color.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/emily-gittemeier/


Genius! She didn't even have to study it until the end!!!!!!!She just DID it. I'd like to hear more about this little girl in the future.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you need a laugh? Be sure to have a Kleenex handy.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/taco-bell-employee-mocking-him/


So funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> See this:
> 
> http://summertomato.com/better-than-butternut-roasted-delicata-squash-recipe/


Ok I will try to find them but doubt I can find them in this one horse town.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> OH YES, they are delicious. You described it perfectly. I also know them as sweet potato squash. I have grown them before, and I grew them from seeds that I saved from one I bought the year before. They don't keep as long as the tougher squash. Agree...I can't say enough about the great taste and texture, but never ate the skin. I'll try that.


Thanks for the picture now I will know what to look for. I love butternut squash.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Isn't it sort of funny the way we can all come together over food. We're adorable that way.


  :lol: It is because we are kissy faces and love cream cheese. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't usually cook squash, but now I am a new person. I just love it. The whole thing behind it is eating the skin. You must try that. I'm going to look up Delicata seeds in catalogs. Thanks for the suggestion.


Just save your seeds. Dig them out of the squash and lay them out on a paper towel until they are dry. Then put them in a marked envelope until next year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember these? Amazing! Maybe, I could get one side the same color.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/emily-gittemeier/


My DD could match up the whole thing. Me not so much. I found my grands one a few years ago. I don't know if they played with it or not. There was a light up game my SIL loved I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I will try to find them but doubt I can find them in this one horse town.


Then you can get seeds for next year and plant. I have found seeds online. I can't wait to grow them! Just had leftovers for early lunch. They brown so nicely - much touch the pan to brown. Like candy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the picture now I will know what to look for. I love butternut squash.


It is much better than butternut squash. Remember, they are small.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just save your seeds. Dig them out of the squash and lay them out on a paper towel until they are dry. Then put them in a marked envelope until next year.


I will!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> See this:
> 
> http://summertomato.com/better-than-butternut-roasted-delicata-squash-recipe/


Thanks LL and Gali. I've never tried that type of squash before, but I'm making acorn squash tonight. Squash is plentiful at a great price right now and I showed DH the pic so he can look for it next time he goes shopping.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL and Gali. I've never tried that type of squash before, but I'm making acorn squash tonight. Squash is plentiful at a great price right now and I showed DH the pic so he can look for it next time he goes shopping.


Remember it is small. I don't think a lot of people know about it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Remember these? Amazing! Maybe, I could get one side the same color.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/emily-gittemeier/


I remember how popular they were. She's smart and adorable!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If you need a laugh? Be sure to have a Kleenex handy.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/taco-bell-employee-mocking-him/


 :lol: I think it's a guy thing


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you need a laugh? Be sure to have a Kleenex handy.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/taco-bell-employee-mocking-him/


That is so funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

no such thing as a bed that's too small for this puppy

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/great-dane-tiny-bed/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> DH just went to open the attic door and get out our suitcases. He pulled the string and it came right through the hole, leaving the trapdoor closed and no way to open it. The painter had painted it closed, and it was so hard to open that the string popped out. Poor DH. He's had too much to do to get ready for this trip. It takes a toll on him before we even start out.
> We'll figure out a way to get it open. He said if not, we'll go buy two more suitcases.


Never fear Bonnie. Just go grocery shopping and ask for paper bags. This way you will have a matching set! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's unusual for parole not to be granted in Canada. There are only a few high profile cases like Clifford Olson or Paul Bernardo both of whom were mass murderers of children who were denied parole.


If you have a lot of your prisoners out on parole, are there a lot of parole violations? If everyone gets out prison early, then why not just reduce the sentence and do away with the parole hearing altogether. That's bound to save the justice system money.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really? When? :XD: :lol:


I udderly can't remember a time when we were silly on Denim. It will require more thinking and I udderly can't recommend that for myself as it hurts worse than a migraine. Oh well, perhaps someone else can answer your question.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never fear Bonnie. Just go grocery shopping and ask for paper bags. This way you will have a matching set! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Paper or plastic. Oh - that's right - you said paper! You'd be shocked at how many paper bags full of kids' clothes are in our trunk! Both daughters have kids the same age. Every time we go to Mobile, we take a load of clothes there and bring another one home for the other daughter! In paper bags.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The skin is delicious. When cooked soft and wonderful. I don't know where to get seeds - never saw them in the store. Perhaps I should save mine.


Hi everyone!
I have seen this squash in the place I bought my 1/4 bushel of Macintosh apples. I will have to go back and buy some of this squash. Love squash so does my DH. Don't have much time as we are leaving in a few minutes to go to dinner. Chat later, Love Ya!!♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen this squash in the place I bought my 1/4 bushel of Macintosh apples. I will have to go back and buy some of this squash. Love squash so does my DH. Don't have much time as we are leaving in a few minutes to go to dinner. Chat later, Love Ya!!♥ :thumbup:


Hi Jokim,

Great to hear from you! make sure you clean the skin and eat it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all, my son-in-law had been paying for my Internet, but after years said he needed the money for something else so it has been discontinued for months. In Florida, they have temporary Internet for the snowbirds thru cable & since we get basic TV thru the maintence fee from cable, a neighbor told us they have a reasonable charge for a few months (temporary) Internet.

I miss the net as feel lost without it as didn't realize how much I used it! Modern things we use without thinking.

Lots of my patterns are on Ravelry so I cannot get them so must wait iuntil I'm at the library to print.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi all, my son-in-law had been paying for my Internet, but after years said he needed the money for something else so it has been discontinued for months. In Florida, they have temporary Internet for the snowbirds thru cable & since we get basic TV thru the maintence fee from cable, a neighbor told us they have a reasonable charge for a few months (temporary) Internet.
> 
> I miss the net as feel lost without it as didn't realize how much I used it! Modern things we use without thinking.
> 
> ...


Everyone is so dependent on the internet. I don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If you have a lot of your prisoners out on parole, are there a lot of parole violations? If everyone gets out prison early, then why not just reduce the sentence and do away with the parole hearing altogether. That's bound to save the justice system money.


 :shock: but, but, but Solo ... what are you doing, trying to bring common sense into the discussion of justice system??? Really a legal system rather than a justice system.

Over the last few years, the Conservative govt has passed tougher sentencing laws. But several were overturned by the courts as "cruel and unusual punishment". And some judges have refused to enforce the penalties. And members of the parole board often come across as advocates for the prisoner and err on the side of leniency.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I udderly can't remember a time when we were silly on Denim. It will require more thinking and I udderly can't recommend that for myself as it hurts worse than a migraine. Oh well, perhaps someone else can answer your question.


That is ......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen this squash in the place I bought my 1/4 bushel of Macintosh apples. I will have to go back and buy some of this squash. Love squash so does my DH. Don't have much time as we are leaving in a few minutes to go to dinner. Chat later, Love Ya!!♥ :thumbup:


Hope you had a great dinner. So happy for the good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi all, my son-in-law had been paying for my Internet, but after years said he needed the money for something else so it has been discontinued for months. In Florida, they have temporary Internet for the snowbirds thru cable & since we get basic TV thru the maintence fee from cable, a neighbor told us they have a reasonable charge for a few months (temporary) Internet.
> 
> I miss the net as feel lost without it as didn't realize how much I used it! Modern things we use without thinking.
> 
> ...


Hope you're reconnected soon Janie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The latest words of wisdom from our Liberal leader .... does it remind you of anyone on your side of the border?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To busy reading and now have to get off as am just dragging.

LL found the squash at farmers market . She also sold me a sweet dumpling squash . She said it is sweeter then Delicata abut more watery . So she said I sould try a smaller one to see if I like it.
]
I will catch up tomorrow. Cream cheese kissy face.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

September 29

I am with you and all around you, encircling you in golden rays of Light. I always behold you Face to face. Not one of your thoughts escapes My notice. Because I am infinite, I am able to love you as if you and I were the only ones in the universe.

Walk with Me in intimate Love-steps, but do not lose sight of My Majesty. I desire to be your closest Friend, yet I am also your sovereign Lord. I created your brain with capacity to know Me as Friend and Lord simultaneously. The human mind is the pinnacle of My creation, but so few use it for its primary purposeknowing Me. I communicate continually through My Spirit, My Word, and My creation. Only humans are capable of receiving Me and responding to My Presence. You are indeed fearfully and wonderfully made!

I sought the Lord, and he answered me; he delivered me from all my fears. Those who look to him are radiant; their faces are never covered with shame. This poor man called, and the Lord heard him; he saved him out of all his troubles. The angel of the Lord encamps around those who fear him, and he delivers them.
Psalm 34:47

We did not follow cleverly invented stories when we told you about the power and coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, but we were eyewitnesses of his majesty. For he received honor and glory from God the Father when the voice came to him from the Majestic Glory, saying, This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased.
2 Peter 1:1617

Now this is eternal life: that they may know you, the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom you have sent.
John 17:3

I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.
Psalm 139:14


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> September 29
> 
> I am with you and all around you, encircling you in golden rays of Light. I always behold you Face to face. Not one of your thoughts escapes My notice. Because I am infinite, I am able to love you as if you and I were the only ones in the universe.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB; I'm enjoying our daily reading!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To busy reading and now have to get off as am just dragging.
> 
> LL found the squash at farmers market . She also sold me a sweet dumpling squash . She said it is sweeter then Delicata abut more watery . So she said I sould try a smaller one to see if I like it.
> ]
> I will catch up tomorrow. Cream cheese kissy face.


Let me know how youlike it. I loved just olive oil, salt and pepper baked.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Isn't it sort of funny the way we can all come together over food. We're adorable that way.


so now I know why my jeans have been getting tight when wearing. Finial some people to blame.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The frost was on the pumpkin this morning, 29'.
> 
> I found this on facebook:
> 
> http://roseynews.com/her-caretaker-sets-up-a-camera-in-front-of-her-just-keep-watching-youll-be-wowed/


That is early for a frost.
That poem made me cry . That is the same thing I want in my life. Thanks Joeys. I am sharing another one of you post to facebook. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you need a laugh? Be sure to have a Kleenex handy.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/taco-bell-employee-mocking-him/


Laugh nearly peed my pants. Good thing I am not like that. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, there is nothing to forgive you for. You spoke from your heart. You have a good heart and are a good person.


Oh you are too nice . Thanks Solo.

PS How much do I owe you for posting? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> no such thing as a bed that's too small for this puppy
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/great-dane-tiny-bed/


If it fits so be it he is happy. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Never fear Bonnie. Just go grocery shopping and ask for paper bags. This way you will have a matching set! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The frost was on the pumpkin this morning, 29'.
> 
> I found this on facebook:
> 
> http://roseynews.com/her-caretaker-sets-up-a-camera-in-front-of-her-just-keep-watching-youll-be-wowed/


So you did get frost up there. Hubby mention he saw it on weather channel. It seems kind of early or is it just me? Cold here but no frost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I udderly can't remember a time when we were silly on Denim. It will require more thinking and I udderly can't recommend that for myself as it hurts worse than a migraine. Oh well, perhaps someone else can answer your question.


Well that is udderly re dic u lust. We are such mature women we would never be that way. Especial CB, a piller of society, even when out in PJ's and running from the Pastor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen this squash in the place I bought my 1/4 bushel of Macintosh apples. I will have to go back and buy some of this squash. Love squash so does my DH. Don't have much time as we are leaving in a few minutes to go to dinner. Chat later, Love Ya!!♥ :thumbup:


So glad to hear from you. What will you be doing with a 1/4 bushel of apples.

I am making apple sauce today.

Happy about what is happening ot you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The latest words of wisdom from our Liberal leader .... does it remind you of anyone on your side of the border?


Oh yes !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let me know how youlike it. I loved just olive oil, salt and pepper baked.


Will do LL.

Today bar b que ribs. When bought squash told Hubby we are going to eat health. He in turn said since when. We were on heart healthy diet, then started slipping now into eating ever thing that is wrong for you.

Cousin who die early said would never give up things he like and ate what he wanted to. Died young.

Did you know that the man he started the running phase died of a heart attack while running. What does that say.

Eat drink and be merry, to much excercise and to much health food makes for a crabby person. That's why I am so merry. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The frost was on the pumpkin this morning, 29'.
> 
> I found this on facebook:
> 
> http://roseynews.com/her-caretaker-sets-up-a-camera-in-front-of-her-just-keep-watching-youll-be-wowed/


Thanks Joey; very wise words from a special lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is early for a frost.
> That poem made me cry . That is the same thing I want in my life. Thanks Joeys. I am sharing another one of you post to facebook. XX


explorer would not let me see it . darn .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all.

Have been working in between reading and posting. 

It's all LL fault two day off and now havae to do it all today. 
No more painting LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL how is Puppy doing with training?

How is new grandbaby? Have you started the grandma spoiling? It's never to early to start.

Speaking of that.

Thumper where is your pretty behind of late, your getting behind here.

So get your behind back.

Need to report what is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is udderly re dic u lust. We are such mature women we would never be that way. Especial CB, a piller of society, even when out in PJ's and running from the Pastor.


 :lol:  :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: but, but, but Solo ... what are you doing, trying to bring common sense into the discussion of justice system??? Really a legal system rather than a justice system.
> 
> Over the last few years, the Conservative govt has passed tougher sentencing laws. But several were overturned by the courts as "cruel and unusual punishment". And some judges have refused to enforce the penalties. And members of the parole board often come across as advocates for the prisoner and err on the side of leniency.


I am sorry. I will stand in the corner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are too nice . Thanks Solo.
> 
> PS How much do I owe you for posting? :roll:


Whispering: our agreed upon price was 50 cents. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do LL.
> 
> Today bar b que ribs. When bought squash told Hubby we are going to eat health. He in turn said since when. We were on heart healthy diet, then started slipping now into eating ever thing that is wrong for you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have been working in between reading and posting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

OK - for everyone who is going to try Delicata squash - I did not cook it at a high temp (425 degrees) as usual and it did not turn out the same. You need to cook it sliced at a high temp. I cooked it at 350 and it did not carmelize as it should have. 

So, if you cook it, cook at a high tem with oil, salt pepper. It should get very brown on one side when done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I say cream cheese? Yes I can.
http://www.facebook.com/Couponing4you1/photos/a.286284921385717.86252.285784594769083/909181929096010/?type=3


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I say cream cheese? Yes I can.
> http://www.facebook.com/Couponing4you1/photos/a.286284921385717.86252.285784594769083/909181929096010/?type=3


Cream Cheese!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is tempting


OMG! This sounds sooooo good. Must make it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So glad to hear from you. What will you be doing with a 1/4 bushel of apples.
> 
> I am making apple sauce today.
> 
> Happy about what is happening ot you.


How was your apple sauce Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> OK - for everyone who is going to try Delicata squash - I did not cook it at a high temp (425 degrees) as usual and it did not turn out the same. You need to cook it sliced at a high temp. I cooked it at 350 and it did not carmelize as it should have.
> 
> So, if you cook it, cook at a high tem with oil, salt pepper. It should get very brown on one side when done.


Thanks LL. Will try it out on the weekend if DH finds the squash.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I say cream cheese? Yes I can.
> http://www.facebook.com/Couponing4you1/photos/a.286284921385717.86252.285784594769083/909181929096010/?type=3


That looks soooo scrumptious


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your apple sauce Yarnie?


It turned out so good. use cinnamon from Penzy's . They have such rich spice and herbs. Not like you get from stores.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes CB thanks for adding to my See Food diet. Now need recipe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes CB thanks for adding to my See Food diet. Now need recipe.


Cream Cheese Pound Cake

1 1/2 cups butter, softened
1 8 oz packagecCream cheese, softened
3 cups sugar
6 large eggs
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour
1/8 tsp salt

Beat butter and cream cheese at medium speed with an electric mixer 2 minutes or until creamy. Gradually add sugar, beating 5 to 7 minutes. Add eggs, one at a time, beating just until yellow disappears. Add vanilla mixing well. Combine flour and salt, gradually add to butter mixture, beating at low speed just until blended after each addition. Pour batter into a greased and floured 10-inch tube pan. Fill a 2-cup, ovenproof measuring cup with water; place in oven with tube pan. This will help keep the cake moist. Bake at 300°F for 1 hour and 30 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of cake comes out clean. Cool in pan on a wire rack 10 to 15 minutes; remove from pan, and cool completely on a wire rack.

Glaze-
1 cup powdered sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 TBS milk, to consistency

Mix together till desired consistency is reached, but should be thin. Add more milk one teaspoon at a time to get the thinness you want. Drizzle over cooled cake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes CB thanks for adding to my See Food diet. Now need recipe.


There you go Yarnie - it's CB's fault that we need to move up another size :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It turned out so good. use cinnamon from Penzy's . They have such rich spice and herbs. Not like you get from stores.


Did you make a small batch or preserve it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cream Cheese Pound Cake
> 
> 1 1/2 cups butter, softened
> 1 8 oz packagecCream cheese, softened
> ...


Oh good now I can sleep tonight dreaming about creamy cake I am going to make.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you make a small batch or preserve it?


Just a small batch, just enough to have with Pork roast I bought. Just a German thing husband loves apple sauce. After recipe from CB may make applesauce cake. Will have to find a recipe for it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

my new motto


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my new motto


You make millions on KP selling that motto. :shock: :thumbup: 
I wonder if KC Bon or LTL is having rains from the new hurricane? I haven't watched the weather today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my new motto


I want that shirt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make millions on KP selling that motto. :shock: :thumbup:
> I wonder if KC Bon or LTL is having rains from the new hurricane? I haven't watched the weather today.


I haven't seen the news tonight. Hopefully everyone stays safe


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/easy-apple-cake/5427daa2-21ac-4b09-bb6e-4c24437500ce Some other apple recipes on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make millions on KP selling that motto. :shock: :thumbup:
> I wonder if KC Bon or LTL is having rains from the new hurricane? I haven't watched the weather today.


I saw that on TV to a bit today. Does not look nice at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw that on TV to a bit today. Does not look nice at all.


Really? We have suppose to have had rain for a week but none here except the few drops we got that made us miss the Blood Moon.
It is 70 right now. It is cooling down a little. Not a freeze like Joeys got. It will be the middle of Nov or later for us. The hummingbirds left early. Usually about Oct when they leave. I thing they got mad when I went on vacation and left them here.
We need to pray for our friends. KC in Florida. LTL is Virginia and Bon in Mobile right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It describes me.


It describes both of us Joey. But really WCK wins she has a yarn shop so she gets to keep more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off need my beauty sleep or I won't look good tomorrow Nite ladies of the night. 

God BLess


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. Will try it out on the weekend if DH finds the squash.


Just remember - high heat. You can turn them over to brown more - I don't. The browning is key.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/easy-apple-cake/5427daa2-21ac-4b09-bb6e-4c24437500ce Some other apple recipes on here.


You have so many great recipes! Your family is so lucky!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O. K. since calorie's don't count on here  "New England Boil dinner tonight.

Morning, cold but sunny today Beautiful out with sun autumn weather has arrived.

Also should be praying CB for Wendy and Jokim even if inland they will get some part of the weather to. So thought would add to our list.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cream Cheese Pound Cake
> 
> 1 1/2 cups butter, softened
> 1 8 oz packagecCream cheese, softened
> ...


I am so making that. This could be my hubbys fave cake from now on. Thank you Bumpy ♥

I`m making hubbys fave dinner tonight.... deep fried chicken livers with shells `n`cheese. Yuck


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make millions on KP selling that motto. :shock: :thumbup:
> I wonder if KC Bon or LTL is having rains from the new hurricane? I haven't watched the weather today.


The latest news I saw was the Hurricane Joaquin could be downgraded to a tropical storm by this weekend. I hope so.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy October everyone. It`s got quite chilly today. I wore shorts and tshirt yesterday. Today it`s sweater and long pants weather.
Now its chilly, I moved the newborn kitten from the front porch where he was born into the living room in a box under a side table. Mother and baby are doing fine. I`ve named the kitty Willie. When he`s about a month old, we can take him and his Mother Socks back to our neighbours place. Willie opened his eyes yesterday.
I really want to vacuum my carpet, but don`t like to do it as It might scare Socks and her baby that she moves her baby to another place. At least now I know where they are.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am so making that. This could be my hubbys fave cake from now on. Thank you Bumpy ♥
> 
> I`m making hubbys fave dinner tonight.... deep fried chicken livers with shells `n`cheese. Yuck


You are so funny Wendy Bee. I bet it will be my favorite too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

While I was making the bed this morning I added an extra blanket. Looks like we`ll need it tonight.
*shiver*


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make millions on KP selling that motto. :shock: :thumbup:
> I wonder if KC Bon or LTL is having rains from the new hurricane? I haven't watched the weather today.


It rained this afternoon, but was beautiful this morning. Did anyone watch Netanyahu speak at the UN? The Arabs were so disrespectful, the Americans were too, and the Europeans deserve everything that's coming to them soon. How can so many world leaders be so weak minded? WWIII has begun, and they don't realize it. I thank God my sons are too old for the draft, which probably will be reinstated soon. Tough times are coming. We've gone to cash. I am pricing generators. Better that than freezing.

Rain is predicted here Saturday through Monday, but we leave early Saturday. It sounds like Virginia and the Carolinas will get the brunt of the storm with possibities of storm damage all the way up the coast.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It rained this afternoon, but was beautiful this morning. Did anyone watch Netanyahu speak at the UN? The Arabs were so disrespectful, the Americans were too, and the Europeans deserve everything that's coming to them soon. How can so many world leaders be so weak minded? WWIII has begun, and they don't realize it. I thank God my sons are too old for the draft, which probably will be reinstated soon. Tough times are coming. We've gone to cash. I am pricing generators. Better that than freezing.
> 
> Rain is predicted here Saturday through Monday, but we leave early Saturday. It sounds like Virginia and the Carolinas will get the brunt of the storm with possibities of storm damage all the way up the coast.


It is really terrible, isn't it. This world is getting worse. Frightening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just remember - high heat. You can turn them over to brown more - I don't. The browning is key.


I found the squash today. I only bought 2. I am the only one that will eat them. Yay. I will try them in a few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O. K. since calorie's don't count on here  "New England Boil dinner tonight.
> 
> Morning, cold but sunny today Beautiful out with sun autumn weather has arrived.
> 
> Also should be praying CB for Wendy and Jokim even if inland they will get some part of the weather to. So thought would add to our list.


YEs them too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It rained this afternoon, but was beautiful this morning. Did anyone watch Netanyahu speak at the UN? The Arabs were so disrespectful, the Americans were too, and the Europeans deserve everything that's coming to them soon. How can so many world leaders be so weak minded? WWIII has begun, and they don't realize it. I thank God my sons are too old for the draft, which probably will be reinstated soon. Tough times are coming. We've gone to cash. I am pricing generators. Better that than freezing.
> 
> Rain is predicted here Saturday through Monday, but we leave early Saturday. It sounds like Virginia and the Carolinas will get the brunt of the storm with possibities of storm damage all the way up the coast.


I didn't see him speak, I will be up very early in the morning and for sure can catch a rerun or read it on the Blaze. I agree WWIII is upon us. Have a safe trip.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

So sweet, poor little guy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WCK, I forgot to thank you for telling me about the hat bands. What a great idea.

got to go 

Have a good evening TL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Putin is drafting 150,000 men for the Syrian conflict. The U.S. Is now stockpiling burn treatments for a nuclear attack. Russia is misguided, but proactive, as usual, and the U.S. is reactive, as usual.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found the squash today. I only bought 2. I am the only one that will eat them. Yay. I will try them in a few days.


Great. Remember - slice across the middle, take out seeds, toss in olive oil, sale and pepper, and then roast in metal pan in oven at about 425. Keep an eye on them. They get brown on the side that's on the pan. Let me know if you like them. Eat the outside after cleaning.

We had them again tonight.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So sweet, poor little guy


I love this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Putin is drafting 150,000 men for the Syrian conflict. The U.S. Is now stockpiling burn treatments for a nuclear attack. Russia is misguided, but proactive, as usual, and the U.S. is reactive, as usual.


How can so many be so deceived. Scary times for the US. We are going to pay for turning away from Israel. <o is our destruction. He is no man of peace he is deceptive. He is an anti-christ. God help us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great. Remember - slice across the middle, take out seeds, toss in olive oil, sale and pepper, and then roast in metal pan in oven at about 425. Keep an eye on them. They get brown on the side that's on the pan. Let me know if you like them. Eat the outside after cleaning.
> 
> We had them again tonight.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am watching O'Reilly. The Oregon shooter was lining students up and killing Christians. Other religions were shot, but not fatally. Want to guess what religion the shooter practiced? O'Reilly calls him insane. I call him a radical Muslim. Want to bet Obama is quashing the Muslim aspect of this shooting?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 1

Worship Me only. I am King of kings and Lord of lords, dwelling in unapproachable Light. I am taking care of you! I am not only committed to caring for you, but I am also absolutely capable of doing so. Rest in Me, My weary one, for this is a form of worship.

Though self-flagellation has gone out of style, many of My children drive themselves like racehorses. They whip themselves into action, ignoring how exhausted they are. They forget that I am sovereign and that My ways are higher than theirs. Underneath their driven service, they may secretly resent Me as a harsh taskmaster. Their worship of Me is lukewarm, because I am no longer their First Love.

My invitation never changes: Come to Me, all you who are weary, and I will give you rest. Worship Me by resting peacefully in My Presence.

Which God will bring about in his own timeGod, the blessed and only Ruler, the King of kings and Lord of lords, who alone is immortal and who lives in unapproachable light, whom no one has seen or can see. To him be honor and might forever. Amen. -1 Timothy 6:1516

For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, declares the Lord. As the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways and my thoughts than your thoughts.
Isaiah 55:89

Yet I hold this against you: You have forsaken your first love.
Revelation 2:4

Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest.
Matthew 11:28


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Alek Skarlatos, who was one of 3 Americans who took down the Muslim train attacker in France, graduated from Roseburg Highs School and attended Umpqua Community College before joining the National Guard and serving in Afghanistan. This mass killing was payback for his bravery. The shooter was a 26 year old Muslim.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends.
Ooh I could eat some turkey and gravy right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends.
> Ooh I could eat some turkey and gravy right now.


WCK you need to get the turkey out now to thaw. Thanks for the reminder Webee. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Alek Skarlatos, who was one of 3 Americans who took down the Muslim train attacker in France, graduated from Roseburg Highs School and attended Umpqua Community College before joining the National Guard and serving in Afghanistan. This mass killing was payback for his bravery. The shooter was a 26 year old Muslim.


Thanks KC I haven't been watching the news today. Terrible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I am so making that. This could be my hubbys fave cake from now on. Thank you Bumpy ♥
> 
> I`m making hubbys fave dinner tonight.... deep fried chicken livers with shells `n`cheese. Yuck


Chicken liver is a long way down on my list of favourites. I hope you have another choice for yourself Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends.
> Ooh I could eat some turkey and gravy right now.


Thanks, but you're a little early Wendy. Our Thanksgiving is Mon. Oct. 12th -- of course turkey is good anytime!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Something is strange about this horrible shooting. First, they keep changing the number of victims. Then, the sheriff won't name the shooter. But, the media has the name. Next, the eye witnesses tell a story that implies a religious causation, but the sheriff and media won't discuss it. Then, Obama states the shooter was mentally ill, but the authorities on the ground provide no information indicating that. Finally, the President blames lack of gun control, but the campus was a gun-free zone without armed security guards. Nothing makes any sense.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy October everyone. It`s got quite chilly today. I wore shorts and tshirt yesterday. Today it`s sweater and long pants weather.
> Now its chilly, I moved the newborn kitten from the front porch where he was born into the living room in a box under a side table. Mother and baby are doing fine. I`ve named the kitty Willie. When he`s about a month old, we can take him and his Mother Socks back to our neighbours place. Willie opened his eyes yesterday.
> I really want to vacuum my carpet, but don`t like to do it as It might scare Socks and her baby that she moves her baby to another place. At least now I know where they are.


I'm glad Socks and Willie are warm and safe at your place. Yarnie has a Willie at her house too.

It was a beautiful day here, cool in the morning and evening but quite warm during the day and bright sunshine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Something is strange about this horrible shooting. First, they keep changing the number of victims. Then, the sheriff won't name the shooter. But, the media has the name. Next, the eye witnesses tell a story that implies a religious causation, but the sheriff and media won't discuss it. Then, Obama states the shooter was mentally ill, but the authorities on the ground provide no information indicating that. Finally, the President blames lack of gun control, but the campus was a gun-free zone without armed security guards. Nothing makes any sense.


I heard there was a shooting at an Oregon college but haven't had a chance to catch up on the details. I went to a crochet club meeting after work and only got home a few minutes ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Something is strange about this horrible shooting. First, they keep changing the number of victims. Then, the sheriff won't name the shooter. But, the media has the name. Next, the eye witnesses tell a story that implies a religious causation, but the sheriff and media won't discuss it. Then, Obama states the shooter was mentally ill, but the authorities on the ground provide no information indicating that. Finally, the President blames lack of gun control, but the campus was a gun-free zone without armed security guards. Nothing makes any sense.


This the only thing I can find on the net.

http://search.aol.com/aol/search?&q=Alek+Skarlatos+muslin+shooting+at+oregon&tb_oid=18-07-2015&s_it=customfirefoxright-ff&tb_mru


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I heard there was a shooting at an Oregon college but haven't had a chance to catch up on the details. I went to a crochet club meeting after work and only got home a few minutes ago.


I didn't know you were a member of a crochet club. Tell us about it. What are they working on?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Pam Geller is the organizer of the Muhammed cartoon contest that led to the Garland, TX shooting if 2 Muslim terrorists. What I find confusing is that there seems to be multiple story lines - the eye witness accounts and the officials who say nothing meaningful. I sense deliberate attempts to mystify the information and politicize the incident.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This the only thing I can find on the net.
> 
> http://search.aol.com/aol/search?&q=Alek+Skarlatos+muslin+shooting+at+oregon&tb_oid=18-07-2015&s_it=customfirefoxright-ff&tb_mru


A lot of conflicting information out there. Some say 10 and some say 13 dead. There is also a link that has Chris Harper Mercer as a neo-Nazi who supports restoring the IRA to fight the British.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/609395/Chris-Harper-Mercer-shooter-Oregon-Umpqua-Community-College

http://globalnews.ca/news/2254312/what-we-know-about-chris-harper-mercer-gunman-idd-in-oregon-college-shooting/

It was an evil attack, no matter what his reasons were. Prayers for the whole community and families of those killed and injured.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know you were a member of a crochet club. Tell us about it. What are they working on?


Most of the members are fairly young and some bring their kids with them; they meet once a month at the library in a town south of us. I don't make it to the meetings very often, because it's a rush to get a quick snack and make it down there after work.

They are planning to make some warm hats, scarves etc for donations to a couple of local service groups or charities and I had a box of discontinued and odd lot yarns to donate to the club. A couple of the women were experienced crocheters and they've been helping the newbies learn stitches and how to read patterns. They're having a lot of fun and even the kids are interested in yarn crafts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How can so many be so deceived. Scary times for the US. We are going to pay for turning away from Israel. <o is our destruction. He is no man of peace he is deceptive. He is an anti-christ. God help us.


So true. I think Putin is right to want to keep Assad in power. Look what happened in Iraq. Getting rid of Hussein caused a mess. This mess. Obama is destroying us.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Just remember - high heat. You can turn them over to brown more - I don't. The browning is key.


Here is a couple things I have done with delicata and acorn squash

Fill them with a stuffing/ sausage mixture. The stuffing is much like Wendy's sausage balls. Bake...I just wing it with temp and time but it's around 400 degree until squash and filling is done, filling will be a little crispy on top, if you don't want the crispy top place a piece of foil on top. I love sweet and savory.

Fill your squash with left over spaghetti and meat sauce, bake and grate parmesan on top before eating. I also love sweet and spicy!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Tragic time for or Country. Servicemen and Contractors plane crash. Taliban taking credit for shooting it down. 

Campus shooting by a deranged, sick fanatic. 

Such sadness.

TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here is a couple things I have done with delicata and acorn squash
> 
> Fill them with a stuffing/ sausage mixture. The stuffing is much like Wendy's sausage balls. Bake...I just wing it with temp and time but it's around 400 degree until squash and filling is done, filling will be a little crispy on top, if you don't want the crispy top place a piece of foil on top. I love sweet and savory.
> 
> Fill your squash with left over spaghetti and meat sauce, bake and grate parmesan on top before eating. I also love sweet and spicy!


Great ideas! Thank you, Gali!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks, but you're a little early Wendy. Our Thanksgiving is Mon. Oct. 12th -- of course turkey is good anytime!


Sorry for being so early westy. I could`be sworn it was October 1st. Maybe I`m thinking of another Canadian holiday on the 1st of a certain month....Canada Day perhaps?
I wish America had Thanksgiving on October 12th. As much as I love turkey, by the time Christmas comes along I`m all turkeyed out by Boxing Day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A lot going on in the world sad not good. All I have to say on it, is news casters, seem to love to go over board before facts are learn. . Remember ISSi, no mention of it any more, and more stories I can think of. Facts are not what the news likes to print.Will have to wait a while before we know what is true. 

Had a wonderful day yesterday. We celebrated GD birthday early. As she works full time and different hours each day hard to fit in. But she hurt her knee at work so had yesterday off. Took her to lunch at her favorite place to eat. Then used book store then to Barnes and Noble. She found lots of things she wanted and we got them all for her. She was born on the same day as my moms. Lord took one and gave me one. Can't help but thank God for that blessing. 
WCK and Bon, guess what I found new book by Jan Karon, Mitford series. Called "Come Rain or Come Shine. It is about Dooley's upcoming marriage. Had to buy 40% off plus my 10% discount. Also new knitting magazines. 

Was a good day for all of us. 

Thanks for idea for squash Gali, will try them. Have not uses squash yet. Today instead of fish making New England boil dinner.

Chicken livers feel like you WCK nothing against your liking it Wee Bee, but feel the same about DIL's liver soup. Like Liver as long as I can put White sauce over it. Yes Turkey. Have left over turkey . Making a lefese sandwich. Cranberries and Turkey wrap up in it. 

Cold here North east wind. Not happy as have to know decide if I should put summer clothes away and get out winter. But next week a bit of a warm up. Really being lazy about doing it.

Really nice of you WCK to share yarn with crochet group. Lots of good things done with it. 

Have to go get things done around here. LL could you have another paint day want another do nothing day. Need to get some knitting done here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good advice on the video. I've rolled my eyes at people so caught up on their phones that they walk into others or objects, but haven't thought about how it leaves them open to be kidnapped or attacked.

http://www.newslinq.com/avoiding-predators/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I was up til 3am this morning trying to figure out a pattern that I designed for Mary`s rug I`m knitting for her for Christmas.
I charted it out, and it looked great because I copied it from a pic I liked as an embroidery pic. Usually it`s a pattern I find on the internet that I write out. But when I got to the 2nd row, it wouldn`t match up. It was a good thing I was knitting a swatch first. 
As 3am approached I finally had a Eureka moment, and saw where I went wrong. i was counting the pattern as a 25 stitch repeat, but was in fact a 20 stitch repeat. Oops. So I will write out the pattern again as the original pattern looked scruffy with all the times I used White Out.
I got 5 skeins of yarn yesterday for my various knitting projects. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the members are fairly young and some bring their kids with them; they meet once a month at the library in a town south of us. I don't make it to the meetings very often, because it's a rush to get a quick snack and make it down there after work.
> 
> They are planning to make some warm hats, scarves etc for donations to a couple of local service groups or charities and I had a box of discontinued and odd lot yarns to donate to the club. A couple of the women were experienced crocheters and they've been helping the newbies learn stitches and how to read patterns. They're having a lot of fun and even the kids are interested in yarn crafts.


I am glad you got to go. That is nice you donated the yarn. You are a blessing to the charities and the women. It does sound like fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So true. I think Putin is right to want to keep Assad in power. Look what happened in Iraq. Getting rid of Hussein caused a mess. This mess. Obama is destroying us.


Yes <o is destroying us. We are sinking fast. When you turn your back on God (Israel) that is what happens. Like KC says get ready.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here is a couple things I have done with delicata and acorn squash
> 
> Fill them with a stuffing/ sausage mixture. The stuffing is much like Wendy's sausage balls. Bake...I just wing it with temp and time but it's around 400 degree until squash and filling is done, filling will be a little crispy on top, if you don't want the crispy top place a piece of foil on top. I love sweet and savory.
> 
> Fill your squash with left over spaghetti and meat sauce, bake and grate parmesan on top before eating. I also love sweet and spicy!


Oh wow. I am going to have to go back and get some more squash. I am saving my seeds for next year. Thanks Gali.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good advice on the video. I've rolled my eyes at people so caught up on their phones that they walk into others or objects, but haven't thought about how it leaves them open to be kidnapped or attacked.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/avoiding-predators/


I always give men a dirty look when they are looking at me.  
People are in another world alright when they are on their phones. Crazy that people are just walking around talking to themselves in the stores. Then your realize they have an ear phone. I am going to send the video to my GD. She is always texting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been listening to news and opinions of the shooting in Oregon. He targeted Christians. The shooting in the church targeted Christians, other mass shootings targeted Christians. With the President, courts and mainstream media treating Christians as second class citizens, I wonder why they would be surprised that a mentally ill person would try to rid the country of Christians. Organizations like the Freedom from Religion Foundation, and the LGBT community want to remove any trace of Christianity from public life.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/BreitbartOneSilencedMillionsAwakened/photos/a.420594448047344.1073741865.198021666971291/740659612707491/?type=3 Grrrrrrr


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have been listening to news and opinions of the shooting in Oregon. He targeted Christians. The shooting in the church targeted Christians, other mass shootings targeted Christians. With the President, courts and mainstream media treating Christians as second class citizens, I wonder why they would be surprised that a mentally ill person would try to rid the country of Christians. Organizations like the Freedom from Religion Foundation, and the LGBT community want to remove any trace of Christianity from public life.


My guess is that the shooter was raised in a home where his parents had conflict due to religious difficulties. I also suspect there was drug use in his home. The shooter's mother has not been identified, but the father has. He sounded Irish and was originally from the UK. He was a supporter of the IRA, so perhaps his father was Catholic from Northern Ireland.

The father lived with a new family in California. His mental illness was untreated according to the media. Why do I suspect drugs? Almost 40% of college-aged students use drugs of some type, primarily marijuana, but cocaine and heroin is readily available too. I get the statistic from IU's administration. Any troubled young person on drugs is a ticking time bomb. So, Obama would be better off fighting drugs than guns.

Unfortunately, it is nearly impossible for family members to get treatment for an ill adult, even their child.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My guess is that the shooter was raised in a home where his parents had conflict due to religious difficulties. I also suspect there was drug use in his home. The shooter's mother has not been identified, but the father has. He sounded Irish and was originally from the UK. He was a supporter of the IRA, so perhaps his father was Catholic from Northern Ireland.
> 
> The father lived with a new family in California. His mental illness was untreated according to the media. Why do I suspect drugs? Almost 40% of college-aged students use drugs of some type, primarily marijuana, but cocaine and heroin is readily available too. I get the statistic from IU's administration. Any troubled young person on drugs is a ticking time bomb. So, Obama would be better off fighting drugs than guns.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is nearly impossible for family members to get treatment for an ill adult, even their child.


Yesterday Oregon legalised pot. Looks like there could be more problems in gun free zones all across Oregon. 
Yet the media tried to pin this shooter as a conservative when it was shown this murderer was an Independant who had pics of him living the IRA and some radical Muslim pics on his MySpace page. 
Scary.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday Oregon legalised pot. Looks like there could be more problems in gun free zones all across Oregon.
> Yet the media tried to pin this shooter as a conservative when it was shown this murderer was an Independant who had pics of him living the IRA and some radical Muslim pics on his MySpace page.
> Scary.


Didn't hear about the Muslim pics, but wondered if he was another radicalized youth joining ISIS. I did see speculation he was Muslim because he was shooting Christians in the head. Yesterday's news was so covered up that I suspected Obama's administration was behind it. Him being an ISIS member wouldn't serve O's agenda as much as just a gun toting kid.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It rained this afternoon, but was beautiful this morning. Did anyone watch Netanyahu speak at the UN? The Arabs were so disrespectful, the Americans were too, and the Europeans deserve everything that's coming to them soon. How can so many world leaders be so weak minded? WWIII has begun, and they don't realize it. I thank God my sons are too old for the draft, which probably will be reinstated soon. Tough times are coming. We've gone to cash. I am pricing generators. Better that than freezing.
> 
> Rain is predicted here Saturday through Monday, but we leave early Saturday. It sounds like Virginia and the Carolinas will get the brunt of the storm with possibities of storm damage all the way up the coast.


Now both Russia and Iran are fighting with Assad against ISIS and the "rebel" forces in Syria. All the while our POTUS is still working on a strategy. Who is going to stand up to Putin on this new turn of aggression, certainly not us. Perhaps the UN? Europe has its hands full with the refugee crisis. Once ISIS is defeated in Syria, the question presents itself as to what kind of an alliance will Russia, Iran and Syria form and where do they take it from here? Scary stuff ahead.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Something is strange about this horrible shooting. First, they keep changing the number of victims. Then, the sheriff won't name the shooter. But, the media has the name. Next, the eye witnesses tell a story that implies a religious causation, but the sheriff and media won't discuss it. Then, Obama states the shooter was mentally ill, but the authorities on the ground provide no information indicating that. Finally, the President blames lack of gun control, but the campus was a gun-free zone without armed security guards. Nothing makes any sense.


I heard the sheriff say he wasn't going to use the name of the murderer because he didn't want to give his name any power. I can understand this point of view as it could pertain to future mass killers. Obama was doing what he always does, nothing new there.

At the time these news conferences are going on, no one really knows what has happened. All they supply is more confusion. It will take days to sort it all out, do the necessary interviews and attempt to find out about the shooter and his motives. It will be the usual from the family, friends and neighbors - that he kept to himself, he was quiet, he was a nice guy, etc., etc. No one is going to say if they thought he had mental problems, or felt he was a threat to anyone. Then it will die down until the next mass shooting and it starts all over again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the members are fairly young and some bring their kids with them; they meet once a month at the library in a town south of us. I don't make it to the meetings very often, because it's a rush to get a quick snack and make it down there after work.
> 
> They are planning to make some warm hats, scarves etc for donations to a couple of local service groups or charities and I had a box of discontinued and odd lot yarns to donate to the club. A couple of the women were experienced crocheters and they've been helping the newbies learn stitches and how to read patterns. They're having a lot of fun and even the kids are interested in yarn crafts.


That group sounds like it would be a lot of fun for everyone. If the kids stick it out, they can make hats for the kids that the charities help. Who better to make "funky" hats for kids than other kids? It was nice of you to donate your yarn.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I heard the sheriff say he wasn't going to use the name of the murderer because he didn't want to give his name any power. I can understand this point of view as it could pertain to future mass killers. Obama was doing what he always does, nothing new there.
> 
> At the time these news conferences are going on, no one really knows what has happened. All they supply is more confusion. It will take days to sort it all out, do the necessary interviews and attempt to find out about the shooter and his motives. It will be the usual from the family, friends and neighbors - that he kept to himself, he was quiet, he was a nice guy, etc., etc. No one is going to say if they thought he had mental problems, or felt he was a threat to anyone. Then it will die down until the next mass shooting and it starts all over again.


The shooter would have acted out regardless of any laws put in place. This behavior was irrational. No gun law or drug law would have stopped him, but his family knew he was radicalized. They may have been too. Just like the Boston bombers, you can't stop crazy Muslim ideas, or crazy neonazi ideas, or crazy pedophiles. This young man was a sicko. Only incarceration or long-term hospitalization would protect society. We still have Manson locked up because even at his age, he'd find another victim.

Obama doesn't want the truth out if he's Muslim and an ISIS sympathizer because he plans to bring more Muslim, possibly ISIS, refugees to the U.S. If the kid hated Christians, that doesn't fit Obama's political agenda either. He hates Christians himself. God forbid that the kid was just a junkie. I'm sure Obama wants to make sure his legal pot is not attacked.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The shooter would have acted out regardless of any laws put in place. This behavior was irrational. No gun law or drug law would have stopped him, but his family knew he was radicalized. They may have been too. Just like the Boston bombers, you can't stop crazy Muslim ideas, or crazy neonazi ideas, or crazy pedophiles. This young man was a sicko. Only incarceration or long-term hospitalization would protect society. We still have Manson locked up because even at his age, he'd find another victim.
> 
> Obama doesn't want the truth out if he's Muslim and an ISIS sympathizer because he plans to bring more Muslim, possibly ISIS, refugees to the U.S. If the kid hated Christians, that doesn't fit Obama's political agenda either. He hates Christians himself. God forbid that the kid was just a junkie. I'm sure Obama wants to make sure his legal pot is not attacked.


Amen Knitty. Amen
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The shooter would have acted out regardless of any laws put in place. This behavior was irrational. No gun law or drug law would have stopped him, but his family knew he was radicalized. They may have been too. Just like the Boston bombers, you can't stop crazy Muslim ideas, or crazy neonazi ideas, or crazy pedophiles. This young man was a sicko. Only incarceration or long-term hospitalization would protect society. We still have Manson locked up because even at his age, he'd find another victim.
> 
> Obama doesn't want the truth out if he's Muslim and an ISIS sympathizer because he plans to bring more Muslim, possibly ISIS, refugees to the U.S. If the kid hated Christians, that doesn't fit Obama's political agenda either. He hates Christians himself. God forbid that the kid was just a junkie. I'm sure Obama wants to make sure his legal pot is not attacked.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Here is a couple things I have done with delicata and acorn squash
> 
> Fill them with a stuffing/ sausage mixture. The stuffing is much like Wendy's sausage balls. Bake...I just wing it with temp and time but it's around 400 degree until squash and filling is done, filling will be a little crispy on top, if you don't want the crispy top place a piece of foil on top. I love sweet and savory.
> 
> Fill your squash with left over spaghetti and meat sauce, bake and grate parmesan on top before eating. I also love sweet and spicy!


Thanks Gali - both options sound so good; add a salad and it becomes the perfect meal.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not the only one thinking this way.
> 
> Did Oregon's Anti-Christian Laws Contribute to Anti-Christian Shootings?
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/25479/did-oregons-anti-christian-laws-contribute-to-anti-christian-shootings/#Y77JmREVi4dDi1RV.99


Oregon is ultra-liberal and non-religious. If I were a parent of a student hurt in this massacre, I'd sue the school for not protecting students. The only security guard had Mace, not a gun. That was a decision by the administration.

I don't think the shooter was non-religious. He told his victims they would see God before he killed them. I think he was a radicalized Muslim, who hates Christians, or thinks he must to be a "good" follower of Muhammed. I'm betting someone radicized him. Mom? The news about her is no -existent so far. I'm guessing Yes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry for being so early westy. I could`be sworn it was October 1st. Maybe I`m thinking of another Canadian holiday on the 1st of a certain month....Canada Day perhaps?
> I wish America had Thanksgiving on October 12th. As much as I love turkey, by the time Christmas comes along I`m all turkeyed out by Boxing Day.


Yes - Canada Day is on July 1st and Thanksgiving is on the 2nd Monday of Oct. Your Thanksgiving is pretty close to Christmas, but DH loves turkey so much he is never turkeyed out :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A lot going on in the world sad not good. All I have to say on it, is news casters, seem to love to go over board before facts are learn. . Remember ISSi, no mention of it any more, and more stories I can think of. Facts are not what the news likes to print.Will have to wait a while before we know what is true.
> 
> Had a wonderful day yesterday. We celebrated GD birthday early. As she works full time and different hours each day hard to fit in. But she hurt her knee at work so had yesterday off. Took her to lunch at her favorite place to eat. Then used book store then to Barnes and Noble. She found lots of things she wanted and we got them all for her. She was born on the same day as my moms. Lord took one and gave me one. Can't help but thank God for that blessing.
> WCK and Bon, guess what I found new book by Jan Karon, Mitford series. Called "Come Rain or Come Shine. It is about Dooley's upcoming marriage. Had to buy 40% off plus my 10% discount. Also new knitting magazines.
> ...


Happy birthday to your GD Yarnie; sharing the day with your Mom's makes it extra special. Sounds like a perfect day - lunch and book stores; nice that you share the love of reading with your GD. And another Mitford book at such a great bargain. Seems Jan Karon has got the writing bug back. I'm sure it will be as good as the others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I was up til 3am this morning trying to figure out a pattern that I designed for Mary`s rug I`m knitting for her for Christmas.
> I charted it out, and it looked great because I copied it from a pic I liked as an embroidery pic. Usually it`s a pattern I find on the internet that I write out. But when I got to the 2nd row, it wouldn`t match up. It was a good thing I was knitting a swatch first.
> As 3am approached I finally had a Eureka moment, and saw where I went wrong. i was counting the pattern as a 25 stitch repeat, but was in fact a 20 stitch repeat. Oops. So I will write out the pattern again as the original pattern looked scruffy with all the times I used White Out.
> I got 5 skeins of yarn yesterday for my various knitting projects. Busy busy busy.


Gosh you're a dedicated night owl Wendy! I'm glad you found your problem and are back on track. What colours are you working with?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always give men a dirty look when they are looking at me.
> People are in another world alright when they are on their phones. Crazy that people are just walking around talking to themselves in the stores. Then your realize they have an ear phone. I am going to send the video to my GD. She is always texting.


My nieces needed to see it too! It's important to pay attention to our surroundings, especially in parking lots/parkades, elevators, and quiet streets.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh you're a dedicated night owl Wendy! I'm glad you found your problem and are back on track. What colours are you working with?


Red and cream westy.
I decided to ditch that particular pattern as it takes ages. Will do it next year. Am going with a tried and true pattern for Mary`s rug as I know it so well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BreitbartOneSilencedMillionsAwakened/photos/a.420594448047344.1073741865.198021666971291/740659612707491/?type=3 Grrrrrrr


Many Canadians aren't impressed with Putin's involvement either; he's attacking the fighter's we've been training and supporting rather than ISIL forces. Putin's objective is to keep Assad in power, not to fight ISIL.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/balance-of-power-how-russias-entrance-into-syria-has-altered-the-geopolitical-calculus-of-the-middle-eaat

http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-putin-seeks-to-exploit-u-s-weakness-before-end-of-obama-white-house


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now both Russia and Iran are fighting with Assad against ISIS and the "rebel" forces in Syria. All the while our POTUS is still working on a strategy. Who is going to stand up to Putin on this new turn of aggression, certainly not us. Perhaps the UN? Europe has its hands full with the refugee crisis. Once ISIS is defeated in Syria, the question presents itself as to what kind of an alliance will Russia, Iran and Syria form and where do they take it from here? Scary stuff ahead.


http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-putin-seeks-to-exploit-u-s-weakness-before-end-of-obama-white-house
"The ruse was transparent from the beginning. Russia is not in Syria to fight the Islamic State. The Kremlin was sending fighter planes, air-to-air missiles and SA-22 anti-aircraft batteries. Against an Islamic State that has no air force, no planes, no helicopters?"

A Russia, Syria, Iran alliance doesn't sound like a positive future in the region any time soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That group sounds like it would be a lot of fun for everyone. If the kids stick it out, they can make hats for the kids that the charities help. Who better to make "funky" hats for kids than other kids? It was nice of you to donate your yarn.


It's always nice to see kids working with yarn. One was using a round loom to make a hat and another was "finger crocheting" making a very, very long chain - I think the chain was going to become a hot pad. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Red and cream westy.
> I decided to ditch that particular pattern as it takes ages. Will do it next year. Am going with a tried and true pattern for Mary`s rug as I know it so well.


I like red and cream together. Hope you'll show us the finished result.

How are Socks and Willie today? And do you have an update on the twins?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK and WeBee. I am going to rip my last row of my shawl. Sweet dreams. XX &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Need prayers very sick gut really causing pain. Thank you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Need prayers very sick gut really causing pain. Thank you


Yarnlady, I am praying for you recovery. What is wrong? Oh, dear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

caramel cheesecake cupcakes -- ps Yarnie and Jokim -- they are gluten free!

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/cheesecake-cupcakes


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Need prayers very sick gut really causing pain. Thank you


I'm so sorry that you're in pain Yarnie; prayers that you're feeling much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook:
> 
> Credit: Mike Mezeul II Photography
> 
> ...


That really deserves a big WOW! Thanks Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - what do you think of these shark slippers?

https://craftycharli.wordpress.com/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-putin-seeks-to-exploit-u-s-weakness-before-end-of-obama-white-house
> "The ruse was transparent from the beginning. Russia is not in Syria to fight the Islamic State. The Kremlin was sending fighter planes, air-to-air missiles and SA-22 anti-aircraft batteries. Against an Islamic State that has no air force, no planes, no helicopters?"
> 
> A Russia, Syria, Iran alliance doesn't sound like a positive future in the region any time soon.


I love Krauthammer. He always knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Need prayers very sick gut really causing pain. Thank you


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Yarnie. I pray all of her pain is relieved by the strips on Your back. Giving You the glory for healing her stomach. Jesus Name I pray. Amen. 
Love you Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook:
> 
> Credit: Mike Mezeul II Photography
> 
> ...


Wow that is really something. I wish I had gotten to see a little of God's work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - what do you think of these shark slippers?
> 
> http://craftycharli.wordpress.com/


Matthew would love them. Thanks for the pattern. Maybe one day.
:shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, I am sorry to hear you are feeling poorly today. I have said a prayer for healing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 3

When many things seem to be going wrong, trust Me. When your life feels increasingly out of control, thank Me. These are supernatural responses, and they can lift you above your circumstances. If you do what comes naturally in the face of difficulties, you may fall prey to negativism. Even a few complaints can set you on a path that is a downward spiral, by darkening your perspective and mind-set. With this attitude controlling you, complaints flow more and more readily from your mouth. Each one moves you steadily down the slippery spiral. The lower you go, the faster you slide; but it is still possible to apply brakes. Cry out to Me in My Name! Affirm your trust in Me, regardless of how you feel. Thank Me for everything, though this seems unnaturaleven irrational. Gradually you will begin to ascend, recovering your lost ground.

When you are back on ground level, you can face your circumstances from a humble perspective. If you choose supernatural responses this timetrusting and thanking Meyou will experience My unfathomable Peace.

But I trust in your unfailing love; my heart rejoices in your salvation.
Psalm 13:5

Always giving thanks to God the Father for everything, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ.
Ephesians 5:20


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The shooter would have acted out regardless of any laws put in place. This behavior was irrational. No gun law or drug law would have stopped him, but his family knew he was radicalized. They may have been too. Just like the Boston bombers, you can't stop crazy Muslim ideas, or crazy neonazi ideas, or crazy pedophiles. This young man was a sicko. Only incarceration or long-term hospitalization would protect society. We still have Manson locked up because even at his age, he'd find another victim.
> 
> Obama doesn't want the truth out if he's Muslim and an ISIS sympathizer because he plans to bring more Muslim, possibly ISIS, refugees to the U.S. If the kid hated Christians, that doesn't fit Obama's political agenda either. He hates Christians himself. God forbid that the kid was just a junkie. I'm sure Obama wants to make sure his legal pot is not attacked.


I agree that it's not about the laws. Making new laws is just the safe place politicians go when they don't have a clue what to do, or they don't want to solve the problem.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-putin-seeks-to-exploit-u-s-weakness-before-end-of-obama-white-house
> "The ruse was transparent from the beginning. Russia is not in Syria to fight the Islamic State. The Kremlin was sending fighter planes, air-to-air missiles and SA-22 anti-aircraft batteries. Against an Islamic State that has no air force, no planes, no helicopters?"
> 
> A Russia, Syria, Iran alliance doesn't sound like a positive future in the region any time soon.


First Syria, then Iraq and then possibly Afghanistan. Although I don't know if Russia wants back in Afghanistan, but maybe with Syria and Iran teaming up with Russia it would be doable. It would be a definite start to a ME takeover.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yarnie, sending strength and many hugs your way. Feel better soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like red and cream together. Hope you'll show us the finished result.
> 
> How are Socks and Willie today? And do you have an update on the twins?


Socks and Willie are doing ok thanks Westy. Socks had hidden Willie behind the couch. Will take pics when I finally get to see them.
I do have pics of both Conner and Zane, My son took this pic on his phone last month when he came to WV for a visit. He just sent me the pic via Facebook. Conner is the twin on the right wearing a hat.

I haven`t had an update on the twins for a few days. Last I heard they were both thriving, and Zane has overtaken his brother in baby weight. Conner is still having difficulty swallowing, and still has a feeding tube in. So I`m continuing to pray for them both.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Socks and Willie are doing ok thanks Westy. Socks had hidden Willie behind the couch. Will take pics when I finally get to see them.
> I do have pics of both Conner and Zane, My son took this pic on his phone last month when he came to WV for a visit. He just sent me the pic via Facebook. Conner is the twin on the right wearing a hat.
> 
> I haven`t had an update on the twins for a few days. Last I heard they were both thriving, and Zane has overtaken his brother in baby weight. Conner is still having difficulty swallowing, and still has a feeding tube in. So I`m continuing to pray for them both.


Sweet babies. Poor Conner. He will catch up to Zane one day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this ? So funny. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824270117638448


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My love and healing prayers to you Yarny &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s very chilly today so thought I`d make some stick to your ribs comfort food for dinner tonight. Roasted chicken quarters, roasted potatoes, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, steamed green beans and gravy.
I have a bagful of French bread ends in the freezer that are perfect for making breadcrumbs. And I don`t have to defrost them either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s very chilly today so thought I`d make some stick to your ribs comfort food for dinner tonight. Roasted chicken quarters, roasted potatoes, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, steamed green beans and gravy.
> I have a bagful of French bread ends in the freezer that are perfect for making breadcrumbs. And I don`t have to defrost them either.


Yummy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Terrible.
http://www.wnd.com/2015/10/horror-bloodshed-at-jerusalem-old-city-gate/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/vb.264418603594198/884241331611919/?type=2&theater :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/mother-in-law-spoils-kids/


Thanks for sharing this story.

and thanks for the good cry I'm having right now.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/vb.264418603594198/884241331611919/?type=2&theater :lol:


dog owners, dogs, costumes and video camera. :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible.
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/10/horror-bloodshed-at-jerusalem-old-city-gate/


The world is spinning out of control. Faster and Faster


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s very chilly today so thought I`d make some stick to your ribs comfort food for dinner tonight. Roasted chicken quarters, roasted potatoes, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, steamed green beans and gravy.
> I have a bagful of French bread ends in the freezer that are perfect for making breadcrumbs. And I don`t have to defrost them either.


sounds good Wendy. Whats cookin today.

for dinner tonight I'm deep frying shrimp for my DH. I eat shrimp but I feel deep frying it ruins the flavor. But I'm having sweet potato french fries with a southwest dipping sauce and salad with pears and parmesan cheese, dressing will be a squeeze of lemon and olive oil.

Did you make the blankets for the twins in the picture you posted? Adorable babies!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TL, trying to knit today, but interruptions may make me lay it down for a few hrs. 

Enjoy your day...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> sounds good Wendy. Whats cookin today.
> 
> for dinner tonight I'm deep frying shrimp for my DH. I eat shrimp but I feel deep frying it ruins the flavor. But I'm having sweet potato french fries with a southwest dipping sauce and salad with pears and parmesan cheese, dressing will be a squeeze of lemon and olive oil.
> 
> Did you make the blankets for the twins in the picture you posted? Adorable babies!


I didn`t make those afghans in the pic. Looks like they were crocheted to me. No doubt the twins have more afghans than WalMart. The only difference is those afghans were made with lots of love from various friends and relatives.
I`m not cooking tonight Gali...just having leftovers from last night. Your dinner sounds wonderful. I love shrimp, but don`t like it fried. I agree with you that deep frying shrimp destroys the taste. But each to their own. Hubby liked it fried too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Socks and Willie are doing ok thanks Westy. Socks had hidden Willie behind the couch. Will take pics when I finally get to see them.
> I do have pics of both Conner and Zane, My son took this pic on his phone last month when he came to WV for a visit. He just sent me the pic via Facebook. Conner is the twin on the right wearing a hat.
> 
> I haven`t had an update on the twins for a few days. Last I heard they were both thriving, and Zane has overtaken his brother in baby weight. Conner is still having difficulty swallowing, and still has a feeding tube in. So I`m continuing to pray for them both.


The babies are so sweet Wendy; Conner all cuddled in his afghan and Zane stretching out his arms. Praying for them too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this ? So funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s very chilly today so thought I`d make some stick to your ribs comfort food for dinner tonight. Roasted chicken quarters, roasted potatoes, sage`n`onion stuffing balls, steamed green beans and gravy.
> I have a bagful of French bread ends in the freezer that are perfect for making breadcrumbs. And I don`t have to defrost them either.


Sounds good Wendy. Pork chops, roasted potatoes with mushrooms and and onions, and beets for us tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible.
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/10/horror-bloodshed-at-jerusalem-old-city-gate/


And the UN just raised the Palestinian flag a few days ago and Abbas speaks at the UN


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/barkbox/videos/vb.264418603594198/884241331611919/?type=2&theater :lol:


cute Mickey :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/mother-in-law-spoils-kids/


That was such a sweet story. So often we don't realize what we've lost til it's gone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> dog owners, dogs, costumes and video camera. :lol: :lol:


and the cat at the head of the table :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> sounds good Wendy. Whats cookin today.
> 
> for dinner tonight I'm deep frying shrimp for my DH. I eat shrimp but I feel deep frying it ruins the flavor. But I'm having sweet potato french fries with a southwest dipping sauce and salad with pears and parmesan cheese, dressing will be a squeeze of lemon and olive oil.
> 
> Did you make the blankets for the twins in the picture you posted? Adorable babies!


I like my shrimp without a batter too; stir fried, grilled or steamed. Your salad sounds delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Missing you Yarnie; hope you're feeling much better today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like my shrimp without a batter too; stir fried, grilled or steamed. Your salad sounds delicious.


I'll eat your and Gali's friend shrimp.   
I am against heavily batter too but won't turn it away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Missing you Yarnie; hope you're feeling much better today.


Me too! Get well soon Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook and wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/mother-in-law-spoils-kids/


Thanks Joeys. I sent this to my SIL . Her DIL doesn't understand either. She said it made her cry and thanked me for it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/10/01/israeli-intel-thwarts-first-known-isis-plot-inside-jewish-state/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/10/01/israeli-intel-thwarts-first-known-isis-plot-inside-jewish-state/


What a leader. If God is on your side....


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like my shrimp without a batter too; stir fried, grilled or steamed. Your salad sounds delicious.


With all the talk about shrimp, I had forgotten I had a shrimp fried rice meal in the freezer. So I made a curry sauce, poured it over the chicken piece leftover from last night, microwaved it and poured it over the fried rice. I made so much of it I saved some for tomorrow nights dinner too. My eyes were bigger than my belly. It was really good, and it will taste even better tomorrow night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

One of our nieces used to make candles, but never anything this elaborate. This is too pretty to burn




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=507583109417938


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll eat your and Gali's friend shrimp.
> I am against heavily batter too but won't turn it away.


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a leader. If God is on your side....


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> With all the talk about shrimp, I had forgotten I had a shrimp fried rice meal in the freezer. So I made a curry sauce, poured it over the chicken piece leftover from last night, microwaved it and poured it over the fried rice. I made so much of it I saved some for tomorrow nights dinner too. My eyes were bigger than my belly. It was really good, and it will taste even better tomorrow night.


Gotta love those treats from the freezer! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our nieces used to make candles, but never anything this elaborate. This is too pretty to burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/we-went-back-to-the-stone-age-in-the-isil-caliphate-daily-life-is-laden-with-fear-and-brutality


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - a good use for broken flower pots

http://www.facebook.com/TheWHOot1/photos/a.593976437312442.1073741828.106336549409769/967088720001210/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and the cat at the head of the table :lol:


I loved the black dog with the mistletoe over her head and the snarl on her lips then she was putting powder on and waving at everyone. :lol: Funny the cat just sitting there watching and not caring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With all the talk about shrimp, I had forgotten I had a shrimp fried rice meal in the freezer. So I made a curry sauce, poured it over the chicken piece leftover from last night, microwaved it and poured it over the fried rice. I made so much of it I saved some for tomorrow nights dinner too. My eyes were bigger than my belly. It was really good, and it will taste even better tomorrow night.


How do you make your curry sauce?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/we-went-back-to-the-stone-age-in-the-isil-caliphate-daily-life-is-laden-with-fear-and-brutality


That is just sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a good use for broken flower pots
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheWHOot1/photos/a.593976437312442.1073741828.106336549409769/967088720001210/?type=3&theater


That is a good idea. So many cute things. I do have broken pots. :-o Thanks WCK.
I wonder if Bon and KC got back from their trips.
LTL must be rocking the new baby. 
Miss y'all. 
Jokim when are you getting back home?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> One of our nieces used to make candles, but never anything this elaborate. This is too pretty to burn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Missing you Yarnie; hope you're feeling much better today.


Yes yarnie, hope your better. hear from you soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://conservativetribune.com/muslims-moments-executing/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=BizPacReview&utm_content=2015-10-05


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this Solo? I hope not.
http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/video-bear-gnaws-womans-kayak/nnrtf/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A strange start to the morning - a beautiful red sunrise, but it was raining. Then it got dark and windy and now the sun is shining brightly through a bit of cloud and the wind has died down. Wonder what the rest of the day will bring. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://conservativetribune.com/muslims-moments-executing/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=BizPacReview&utm_content=2015-10-05


  heartbreaking


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this Solo? I hope not.
> http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/video-bear-gnaws-womans-kayak/nnrtf/


I'm glad the bear was interested in the kayak and not in the woman!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well yesterday I had a melt down. I had been working on my shawl for my trip next week. I need to finish 10 rows on the lace part. I found out I need to rip back 4 rows. It was so complicated I just ripped a whole month's worth of work up. I don't even regret it either.
Does anyone else do that? I have a new pattern I am going to try that will be easier. I won't be having a shawl for my trip tho.:{


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 6

Be willing to follow wherever I lead. Follow Me wholeheartedly, with glad anticipation quickening your pace. Though you dont know what lies ahead, I know; and that is enough! Some of My richest blessings are just around the bend: out of sight, but nonetheless very real. To receive these gifts, you must walk by faithnot by sight. This doesnt mean closing your eyes to what is all around you. It means subordinating the visible world to the invisible Shepherd of your soul.

Sometimes I lead you up a high mountain with only My hand to support you. The higher you climb, the more spectacular the view becomes; also, the more keenly you sense your separation from the world with all its problems. This frees you to experience exuberantly the joyous reality of My Presence. Give yourself fully to these Glory-moments, awash in dazzling Light. I will eventually lead you down the mountain, back into community with others. Let My Light continue to shine within you as you walk among people again.

We live by faith, not by sight.
2 Corinthians 5:7

Splendor and majesty are before him; strength and glory are in his sanctuary.
Psalm 96:6

When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said, I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.
John 8:12

For with you is the fountain of life; in your light we see light.
Psalm 36:9


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well yesterday I had a melt down. I had been working on my shawl for my trip next week. I need to finish 10 rows on the lace part. I found out I need to rip back 4 rows. It was so complicated I just ripped a whole month's worth of work up. I don't even regret it either.
> Does anyone else do that? I have a new pattern I am going to try that will be easier. I won't be having a shawl for my trip tho.:{


Ohhh  You were so close to being done. I'll rip right away if I really don't like the project, otherwise I put it away for a week or so and then look at it again before I decide whether to rip or not. If you don't regret it, then you made the right decision.

Will you take the shawl Yarnie made for you on your trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 6
> 
> Be willing to follow wherever I lead. Follow Me wholeheartedly, with glad anticipation quickening your pace. Though you dont know what lies ahead, I know; and that is enough! Some of My richest blessings are just around the bend: out of sight, but nonetheless very real. To receive these gifts, you must walk by faithnot by sight. This doesnt mean closing your eyes to what is all around you. It means subordinating the visible world to the invisible Shepherd of your soul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ohhh  You were so close to being done. I'll rip right away if I really don't like the project, otherwise I put it away for a week or so and then look at it again before I decide whether to rip or not. If you don't regret it, then you made the right decision.
> 
> Will you take the shawl Yarnie made for you on your trip?


It is hot here again. I don't think I will need a shawl. I could take it with me just in case I need it at night. I forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me WCK. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you make your curry sauce?


It`s in paste form Bumpy. They sell it in Walmart in the ethnic food section.
Here`s what the box looks like, and the curry paste...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m rushing round like a mad thing trying to get everything done by 9pm tonight.
Our electric company robo called its customers over the weekend to say they will be doing maintenance in our area, and our power will be out from around 9pm this evening til 5am tomorrow morning.
They couldn`t do this two weeks ago when the weather was nice - they had to wait til the weather cooled down considerably.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well yesterday I had a melt down. I had been working on my shawl for my trip next week. I need to finish 10 rows on the lace part. I found out I need to rip back 4 rows. It was so complicated I just ripped a whole month's worth of work up. I don't even regret it either.
> Does anyone else do that? I have a new pattern I am going to try that will be easier. I won't be having a shawl for my trip tho.:{


I`ve done more than my fair share of ripping out Bumpy.
Yesterday I had to take the thick rug I`m making back to the start because I wasn`t happy with the beginning of it. So instead of starting it from row one of the pattern I ripped out....I started knitting it from row 27 instead to make the pattern stand out more. So when I finish it, then end of the pattern will be row 5. You`ll see what I mean when I finish it.
The bigger it`s getting, the heavier it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s in paste form Bumpy. They sell it in Walmart in the ethnic food section.
> Here`s what the box looks like, and the curry paste...


Thanks WeBee. I will try to find it. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WeBee. I will try to find it. :thumbup:


It`s around $2.74 a box here in WV Bumpy. It might be cheaper where you are. I buy the medium hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s in paste form Bumpy. They sell it in Walmart in the ethnic food section.
> Here`s what the box looks like, and the curry paste...


I usually buy the sauce in a jar but will look for the paste too Wendy. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m rushing round like a mad thing trying to get everything done by 9pm tonight.
> Our electric company robo called its customers over the weekend to say they will be doing maintenance in our area, and our power will be out from around 9pm this evening til 5am tomorrow morning.
> They couldn`t do this two weeks ago when the weather was nice - they had to wait til the weather cooled down considerably.


Very inconvenient for you Wendy, but I'm glad they gave you notice so you weren't in the middle of something when the power went off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. Feeling a lot better just really tired. So with that will say God Bless and thanks again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. Feeling a lot better just really tired. So with that will say God Bless and thanks again.


I missed you the last 3 days. I am glad you are feeling better. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. Feeling a lot better just really tired. So with that will say God Bless and thanks again.


So happy to see you back Yarnie! Sleep well and see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Had to look twice at a couple of them

http://www.weloveallanimals.com/camouflaged-pets/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had to look twice at a couple of them
> 
> http://www.weloveallanimals.com/camouflaged-pets/


Only found 4 of them . Can't find rest. They are really hidden.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WEe Bee are any of them not hot, or should say spices?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WEe Bee are any of them not hot, or should say spices?


They`re not hot at all in my opinion Yarny. Sometimes I add a few drops of tabasco sauce to the curry sauce for some extra heat.
I always buy the medium in the green box.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> They`re not hot at all in my opinion Yarny. Sometimes I add a few drops of tabasco sauce to the curry sauce for some extra heat.
> I always buy the medium in the green box.


Oh you are so lucky to be able to eat things that are spicey. If I do that my stomach send message to brain it is time to have acid reflux. Will try the green boxs thanks for information.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so lucky to be able to eat things that are spicey. If I do that my stomach send message to brain it is time to have acid reflux. Will try the green boxs thanks for information.


I`m so sorry Yarny...that must be awful for you. There is some antacid pill to take before a meal, unsure of the name of it..Nexium? Apparently it lasts all day. Maybe that could help you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better Yarnlady. It is too bad that you have to stay away from spicy foods. BUT look at all the other foods you can eat. Our grocery stores keep getting bigger and bigger, we are a spoiled bunch...and that's OK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A strange start to the morning - a beautiful red sunrise, but it was raining. Then it got dark and windy and now the sun is shining brightly through a bit of cloud and the wind has died down. Wonder what the rest of the day will bring. Hope everyone has a great day.


The morning after the bloodmoon. I was coming from the barn about 6 AM, I stared at the moon and was amazed. It was dark around the moon , then there was a halo around the darkness, the halo was goldish in color. Then directly above the halo was an arch and it closely resembled a rainbow only the colors were very muted. It was strange and stunning.

Your description of your sunrise sounds beautiful. We're lucky to see such sites.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well yesterday I had a melt down. I had been working on my shawl for my trip next week. I need to finish 10 rows on the lace part. I found out I need to rip back 4 rows. It was so complicated I just ripped a whole month's worth of work up. I don't even regret it either.
> Does anyone else do that? I have a new pattern I am going to try that will be easier. I won't be having a shawl for my trip tho.:{


Sorry you had to do that and yes I've done it. I made a capelet with buttons and didn't care for the fit, look or whatever, but dwelled on it for a week or two and then realized that I hated it. Ripped it all out and used a different pattern and made one that is much better. I didn't enjoy the knitting as much the second time around, it was more like 'get this yarn knitted up and get it out of my life' but it had to be done. I think I have OCD 

I know it's frustrating, and you feel like crying. At least I feel like it when it happens. But I'm sure your yarn is worth it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TL, I have work to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to do that and yes I've done it. I made a capelet with buttons and didn't care for the fit, look or whatever, but dwelled on it for a week or two and then realized that I hated it. Ripped it all out and used a different pattern and made one that is much better. I didn't enjoy the knitting as much the second time around, it was more like 'get this yarn knitted up and get it out of my life' but it had to be done. I think I have OCD
> 
> I know it's frustrating, and you feel like crying. At least I feel like it when it happens. But I'm sure your yarn is worth it.


I am glad to know I am not the only one. Why didn't you like the first cape? I have to be careful to not put too much up top.  
I like both of your capes but understand you ripping the one you didn't like. I knew I would never wear my first shawl because it was a pain to find my error and I was sick to death of its faults. :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to do that and yes I've done it. I made a capelet with buttons and didn't care for the fit, look or whatever, but dwelled on it for a week or two and then realized that I hated it. Ripped it all out and used a different pattern and made one that is much better. I didn't enjoy the knitting as much the second time around, it was more like 'get this yarn knitted up and get it out of my life' but it had to be done. I think I have OCD
> 
> I know it's frustrating, and you feel like crying. At least I feel like it when it happens. But I'm sure your yarn is worth it.


Both are gorgeous Gali....great job.
I hear you about finishing projects as fast as you can to get them out of the way. I have a story about that, but it will keep for another day., All I will say is that I never expected a parishioner of our church would act this way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I still have lots of apples on the trees, maybe I'll buy some frozen dough and try these out

http://www.faithtap.com/4367/how-to-make-delicious-southern-apple-dumplings/?v=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The morning after the bloodmoon. I was coming from the barn about 6 AM, I stared at the moon and was amazed. It was dark around the moon , then there was a halo around the darkness, the halo was goldish in color. Then directly above the halo was an arch and it closely resembled a rainbow only the colors were very muted. It was strange and stunning.
> 
> Your description of your sunrise sounds beautiful. We're lucky to see such sites.


Your moon sounds so beautiful Gali, it would have made a lovely photo. I love all the different views of the moon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to do that and yes I've done it. I made a capelet with buttons and didn't care for the fit, look or whatever, but dwelled on it for a week or two and then realized that I hated it. Ripped it all out and used a different pattern and made one that is much better. I didn't enjoy the knitting as much the second time around, it was more like 'get this yarn knitted up and get it out of my life' but it had to be done. I think I have OCD
> 
> I know it's frustrating, and you feel like crying. At least I feel like it when it happens. But I'm sure your yarn is worth it.


They both look great Gali, but I think the second one would be warmer and rest more easily on the body.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still have lots of apples on the trees, maybe I'll buy some frozen dough and try these out
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/4367/how-to-make-delicious-southern-apple-dumplings/?v=1


These looks soooo good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook. Still true today.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/This-Was-True-In-the-1960s-It-s-True-Now-And-It-ll-Be-True-In-20-Years-8017.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


True here too. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to know I am not the only one. Why didn't you like the first cape? I have to be careful to not put too much up top.
> I like both of your capes but understand you ripping the one you didn't like. I knew I would never wear my first shawl because it was a pain to find my error and I was sick to death of its faults. :wink:


First cape was probably too big but would be wearable, but the yarn felt too thin and was lacking something. Maybe a smaller needle would have given it more texture. The cape that I ended up making did call for a smaller needle and the stitch was knit 3 or four rounds and purl 3 rds. Much better for the softer yarn. knit and learn.

I understand not being happy with a project if you have made mistakes and corrected mistakes too often. At some point you just know it's not working.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Both are gorgeous Gali....great job.
> I hear you about finishing projects as fast as you can to get them out of the way. I have a story about that, but it will keep for another day., All I will say is that I never expected a parishioner of our church would act this way.


Thank You.
Sounds like a good juice story. Share with us when you have the time, and when you want your blood pressure to rise.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They both look great Gali, but I think the second one would be warmer and rest more easily on the body.


Yes your right. It will be easier to wear, I won't have to worry were the buttons are and if it's hanging properly. Thank You WCK


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

double post


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I going to see if I can find a couple patterns that I ran across this morning.

The other two pictures tagged along with the pillow, don't know why.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a good evening TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry you had to do that and yes I've done it. I made a capelet with buttons and didn't care for the fit, look or whatever, but dwelled on it for a week or two and then realized that I hated it. Ripped it all out and used a different pattern and made one that is much better. I didn't enjoy the knitting as much the second time around, it was more like 'get this yarn knitted up and get it out of my life' but it had to be done. I think I have OCD
> 
> I know it's frustrating, and you feel like crying. At least I feel like it when it happens. But I'm sure your yarn is worth it.


Love what you did Gali with cape. 
what yarn was it a DP or larger. Love the color.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I going to see if I can find a couple patterns that I ran across this morning.
> 
> The other two pictures tagged along with the pillow, don't know why.


Oh my gosh goldfish booties.

I love them all but especial the shawl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The morning after the bloodmoon. I was coming from the barn about 6 AM, I stared at the moon and was amazed. It was dark around the moon , then there was a halo around the darkness, the halo was goldish in color. Then directly above the halo was an arch and it closely resembled a rainbow only the colors were very muted. It was strange and stunning.
> 
> Your description of your sunrise sounds beautiful. We're lucky to see such sites.


I wish I had seen it it had to be beautiful never heard of a moon like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> These looks soooo good!


I"m with you LL look so so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook. Still true today.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/This-Was-True-In-the-1960s-It-s-True-Now-And-It-ll-Be-True-In-20-Years-8017.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


Yes it is Joey . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A Christmas ebook from Red Heart. It will take some time to download.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/books/decorate-and-celebrate?utm_source=WhatCounts%2c+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=H2H+-+Oct+2015&utm_content=+Learn+More+


Thanks Joey Love the beige christmas trees. How have you been? How are classes going? Is your computer back yet. 
I still can't get tablet to do what I want to. Maybe it is because I don't know what I am doing. Nay that can't be right, I always know what I am doing, well maybe sometimes, o.k. so I don't get it right. I like pictures in instructions not the reading of how to do it. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I going to see if I can find a couple patterns that I ran across this morning.
> 
> The other two pictures tagged along with the pillow, don't know why.


The little goldfish booties are so sweet. Is the pillow knit or sewn?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A Christmas ebook from Red Heart. It will take some time to download.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/books/decorate-and-celebrate?utm_source=WhatCounts%2c+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=H2H+-+Oct+2015&utm_content=+Learn+More+


The ornaments were so cute and I loved the knit/crochet snowmen. I've already got quite a few starched snowflakes and will make a few of the little wreaths with some odds and ends of glittery yarn. Are you going to make any of the projects?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I going to see if I can find a couple patterns that I ran across this morning.
> 
> The other two pictures tagged along with the pillow, don't know why.


The slippers are cute. I love the pillow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey what you two doing? Never mind I know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what you two doing? Never mind I know.


Following you :lol: but also working on a cowl.

How's your scarf coming along? And CB did you start your new shawl?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook. Still true today.
> 
> http://www.godvine.com/This-Was-True-In-the-1960s-It-s-True-Now-And-It-ll-Be-True-In-20-Years-8017.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=gvtstupdate


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The ornaments were so cute and I loved the knit/crochet snowmen. I've already got quite a few starched snowflakes and will make a few of the little wreaths with some odds and ends of glittery yarn. Are you going to make any of the projects?


I couldn't get it. I will try again later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Following you :lol: but also working on a cowl.
> 
> How's your scarf coming along? And CB did you start your new shawl?


I did start my shawl. I have gotten to the lace part. Different kind of stitches. I am upstairs knitting without any disturbance. If you know what I mean. No one around to talk to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Following you :lol: but also working on a cowl.
> 
> How's your scarf coming along? And CB did you start your new shawl?


Not its a redo, like CB's and Gali.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to Derm Doctor to day . Froze three on my back and one on my face. That stuff stings. 
Told I have to be check every year now. 

I am so much better but am so tired.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Went to Derm Doctor to day . Froze three on my back and one on my face. That stuff stings.
> Told I have to be check every year now.
> 
> I am so much better but am so tired.


Take a lesson from Willie and snooze when you're tired. Even if you can't sleep, just take a little afternoon rest.

Did the doc use liquid nitro to freeze them? DH has had some cut and some frozen and he thinks the freezing hurts for a longer time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

almost too pretty to eat

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/stained-glass-cake


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Take a lesson from Willie and snooze when you're tired. Even if you can't sleep, just take a little afternoon rest.
> 
> Did the doc use liquid nitro to freeze them? DH has had some cut and some frozen and he thinks the freezing hurts for a longer time.


yes that is what she used. Mine did not hurt after a few mins. But it hurt enough.

That is what I should do is nap. I seem to feel when tired need to get up and do something. Nuts yes. Oh you are off now. Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Yarnie and WCK I am getting off tomorrow. See you then. XX &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite I should to been a busy day and tomorrow will be that way too.

Nite both of you. Besides I am running out of Popcorn.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The little goldfish booties are so sweet. Is the pillow knit or sewn?


It is a knit pattern. Ravelry. It's so unique. I can see it as a hat too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Went to Derm Doctor to day . Froze three on my back and one on my face. That stuff stings.
> Told I have to be check every year now.
> 
> I am so much better but am so tired.


Every year is not bad.
Glad you are much better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love what you did Gali with cape.
> what yarn was it a DP or larger. Love the color.


It was Cascade Eco Duo, and the first cape was done on #10 and the keeper cape was done on #8. So you can see why the second cape is not wimpy feeling like the first one was. 
I should have thought it thru much better than I did. 
But it's behind me now and that's a big thumbs up.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The project I am working on now, "Jordi" from Ravelry can be made into a caplette or a scarf. I'm doing a scarf. I have all the panels made, now I will knit them together with a decorative 3 needle bind off. Then I will do an i-cord edge all around the perimeter. I've never done or heard of a decorative 3 needle bind-off. The pattern gave me a source. The picture I'm posting are the panels, but they are not connected yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

these seniors have such energy
http://www.newslinq.com/the-hip-hop-operation/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It is a knit pattern. Ravelry. It's so unique. I can see it as a hat too.


I think it would make a nice hat pattern too, or a shawl.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The project I am working on now, "Jordi" from Ravelry can be made into a caplette or a scarf. I'm doing a scarf. I have all the panels made, now I will knit them together with a decorative 3 needle bind off. Then I will do an i-cord edge all around the perimeter. I've never done or heard of a decorative 3 needle bind-off. The pattern gave me a source. The picture I'm posting are the panels, but they are not connected yet.


I love it; it's beautiful Gali! I'll look for a video on a decorative bind off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The project I am working on now, "Jordi" from Ravelry can be made into a caplette or a scarf. I'm doing a scarf. I have all the panels made, now I will knit them together with a decorative 3 needle bind off. Then I will do an i-cord edge all around the perimeter. I've never done or heard of a decorative 3 needle bind-off. The pattern gave me a source. The picture I'm posting are the panels, but they are not connected yet.


I bet you are excited to have that finished. It looks so Fallish. Show it to us again when you are finished. I want to see what the i-cord looks like. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it would make a nice hat pattern too, or a shawl.


Yes a shawl would be stunning! I'll revisit that woody design later.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank You....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A Christmas ebook from Red Heart. It will take some time to download.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/books/decorate-and-celebrate?utm_source=WhatCounts%2c+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=H2H+-+Oct+2015&utm_content=+Learn+More+


I finally got it to work. I love the snow men and the gingerbread stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is my first son's birthday. He is 40. How the time has flown by. He is the new nurse son. My youngest son will be 38 Tuesday. They have always celebrated their birthdays together. They were a handful when they were growing up two years and 4 days apart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these seniors have such energy
> http://www.newslinq.com/the-hip-hop-operation/


That was fun but we are not seniors yet. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally got it to work. I love the snow men and the gingerbread stuff.


I liked the snowmen too. And the little wreath ornaments in a sparkly yarn would look so pretty near lights on the tree.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is my first son's birthday. He is 40. How the time has flown by. He is the new nurse son. My youngest son will be 38 Tuesday. They have always celebrated their birthdays together. They were a handful when they were growing up two years and 4 days apart.


Happy Birthday to your sons! It's so nice that they can still celebrate their birthdays together.

I bet they were a handful. DB#1 and I were 11 months apart but somehow Mom survived!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the ebook download joey.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

joeysomma said:


> Unexpected Benefits Only People Who Love Knitting Would Know
> 
> Shared by a KP member on facebook
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/314247/6-unexpected-benefits-knitting


I knew it, I knew it. All my knitting is good for something. I thought it was in my head that knitting is so soothing and now you have shared the proof with us. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> I knew it, I knew it. All my knitting is good for something. I thought it was in my head that knitting is so soothing and now you have shared the proof with us. Thank you.


Of course you knew it we all knew it just had to see it in words. :lol: :lol:

Thanks for stopping by come again we enjoy the company here.

But just one thing you should know. I am the smart one here, I am Right I am always right. Well at least I like to believe it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am only a senior when there is a discount!


Are we not all. Third childhood here unless have discount card.

Then I need a cane and walk kind of funny. Stop laughing I do not walk that way all the time. Just when required.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Every year is not bad.
> Glad you are much better.


I am glad to after effect were sleeping through the day. Good and bad to that. Sleep all day up all night. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It was Cascade Eco Duo, and the first cape was done on #10 and the keeper cape was done on #8. So you can see why the second cape is not wimpy feeling like the first one was.
> I should have thought it thru much better than I did.
> But it's behind me now and that's a big thumbs up.


Well it is so neat. Love Eco thanks for the tip when I use it again. Will do smaller needles


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am only a senior when there is a discount!


But you do not look like a senior . More like a seniorita to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The project I am working on now, "Jordi" from Ravelry can be made into a caplette or a scarf. I'm doing a scarf. I have all the panels made, now I will knit them together with a decorative 3 needle bind off. Then I will do an i-cord edge all around the perimeter. I've never done or heard of a decorative 3 needle bind-off. The pattern gave me a source. The picture I'm posting are the panels, but they are not connected yet.


Patience of Job you are. I would have so many different lengths there would be no match.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is my first son's birthday. He is 40. How the time has flown by. He is the new nurse son. My youngest son will be 38 Tuesday. They have always celebrated their birthdays together. They were a handful when they were growing up two years and 4 days apart.


May they both have the best birthday ever. May your memeories be as sweet as you havae posted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Joey and did you really have to mention Christmas. It is only a couple of months away. 

Love the patterns though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Bonn and LTL are you ladies O.K. could you check in?

Hey Thumper sure you are busy with all going on but could you also let us know how you are doing.

Solo hey what is up with you? how is the pumpkin trailer? It has to be getting a bit seedie .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I havae done my best to annoy all of you with having to go through all this. Bonn where are you when I need you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to your sons! It's so nice that they can still celebrate their birthdays together.
> 
> I bet they were a handful. DB#1 and I were 11 months apart but somehow Mom survived!


You are even closer together. We have a couple from church that their 2 kids are one year apart. Same birthdays. :shock: 
We can take more when we were young . Now not so much. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am only a senior when there is a discount!


  :thumbup:
How is your grandson's arm?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you do not look like a senior . More like a seniorita to me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May they both have the best birthday ever. May your memeories be as sweet as you havae posted.


Thank you. I haven't talked to him yet today. He has been at work all day today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Bonn and LTL are you ladies O.K. could you check in?
> 
> Hey Thumper sure you are busy with all going on but could you also let us know how you are doing.
> 
> Solo hey what is up with you? how is the pumpkin trailer? It has to be getting a bit seedie .


Yes they are missing .Were are y'all? Jokim, Gerslay, Janie and KC check in with us. You too RU.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.westernjournalism.com/watch-what-happened-when-obama-showed-up-to-the-town-of-the-oregon-massacre-he-may-turn-right-around/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=TPNNPages&utm_content=2015-10-09&utm_campaign=manualpost


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about a senora?
> 
> I finally have my computer back. I still have to put the updated programs on it like adobe, flash player, etc. As I am reading emails, face book and others, I will find I am missing something I need. It was nice they included an anti virus software. Now I just need time.


yea Sure you will get everything you need to do to update. It was nice of them to put on anti virus software.

O.k. senora it is. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mind going off again remember today I had gotten a weaving loom in atique store.

But this loom is about 3 inches by 3 inches. I mean small. But though hey wouldn't it be neat to use it to make something with yarn and knit it into something. Have I lost my mind you bet I have. I have lost a lot of it lately. Now if I would just use the ideas and make something with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love it; it's beautiful Gali! I'll look for a video on a decorative bind off.


The decorative bind off is the same as the regular 3 needle bind off but done from the right side so the ridge shows (I was thinking it might be a different type of stitch). It would make a nice seam with contrasting yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is healing. At least two more weeks before the cast can be removed. It was not a bad break, so it should be ok.


Good. Boys are tough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mind going off again remember today I had gotten a weaving loom in atique store.
> 
> But this loom is about 3 inches by 3 inches. I mean small. But though hey wouldn't it be neat to use it to make something with yarn and knit it into something. Have I lost my mind you bet I have. I have lost a lot of it lately. Now if I would just use the ideas and make something with them.


That sounds fun. A few years ago Martha Stewart had some things she made with a loom. When I was wanting to try it I couldn't find one. Now I don't remember what it was she made. She you are not the only one looking for your mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds fun. A few years ago Martha Stewart had some things she made with a loom. When I was wanting to try it I couldn't find one. Now I don't remember what it was she made. She you are not the only one looking for your mind.


Try googling loom and see if it shows up.

I thought I left it up stairs but should be able to find it down stairs. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am only a senior when there is a discount!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Unexpected Benefits Only People Who Love Knitting Would Know
> 
> Shared by a KP member on facebook
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/314247/6-unexpected-benefits-knitting


That's so true Joey, best therapy for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> I knew it, I knew it. All my knitting is good for something. I thought it was in my head that knitting is so soothing and now you have shared the proof with us. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Of course you knew it we all knew it just had to see it in words. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for stopping by come again we enjoy the company here.
> 
> But just one thing you should know. I am the smart one here, I am Right I am always right. Well at least I like to believe it.


You are perfect


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is healing. At least two more weeks before the cast can be removed. It was not a bad break, so it should be ok.


Glad to hear he's healing well. Have you signed his cast?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomorrow is my last plantswap for the year. It has been so dry here today. A few drops of rain but not enough. It got up to 89F yesterday. I will be happy to get some cooler weather. I am going to be upset if it is still hot next week for my trip. I have cool weather clothes ready .I guess I will take cool and hot weather clothes just in case. One of my friends can't go again so just 2 of us.
What is everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tomorrow is my last plantswap for the year. It has been so dry here today. A few drops of rain but not enough. It got up to 89F yesterday. I will be happy to get some cooler weather. I am going to be upset if it is still hot next week for my trip. I have cool weather clothes ready .I guess I will take cool and hot weather clothes just in case. One of my friends can't go again so just 2 of us.
> What is everyone else doing this weekend?


I hope you find something new and different at your swap. We've been getting rain on and off for the last few weeks and today was cool and windy too.

When are you leaving for your trip? Probably a good idea to take layers so you're prepared for temp changes. Are you cooking ahead so meals get heated up while you're away?

Our official election day is Oct 19, but the advance polls opened today and will open through the long weekend. DH and I went to vote after work today and there was a bit of a line up. Maybe voter turnout will finally be better this year.

It's our Thanksgiving this weekend and I've had a turkey defrosting in the fridge the last couple of days. Friends will share it with us on Sun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah thanks WCK for my mini mouse.

Oh CB do hope it cools off for trip. Not fun when you have it to hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you find something new and different at your swap. We've been getting rain on and off for the last few weeks and today was cool and windy too.
> 
> When are you leaving for your trip? Probably a good idea to take layers so you're prepared for temp changes. Are you cooking ahead so meals get heated up while you're away?
> 
> ...


Like you love being able to vote early. Oh happy Thanksgiving.

Hubby smoking Turkey breast tomorrow in smoker. Yum. Want him to do ribs too. But don't think he will. Should do a pork roast for pulled pork sanwiches.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed been a long day and have to get some workk done tomorrow.

God Bless and good night ladies. God willing see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off to bed been a long day and have to get some workk done tomorrow.
> 
> God Bless and good night ladies. God willing see you tomorrow.


Good night Yarnie. Save some popcorn for tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you find something new and different at your swap. We've been getting rain on and off for the last few weeks and today was cool and windy too.
> 
> When are you leaving for your trip? Probably a good idea to take layers so you're prepared for temp changes. Are you cooking ahead so meals get heated up while you're away?
> 
> ...


 I will be back before your election. I want you to tell us all about it.
I hope it turns out for your good.
I am leaving Monday. 
No not cooking. Just bought sandwich stuff . My son will probably take DH out to eat plus our GS will be here to help out. He is being homeschooled this year so will have to stay with Dh this week. They can cook hot dogs together . Their favorite meal. :roll: 
I hope your turkey thaws out in time. 
I forgot if I asked you if you are having company. What else will you serve? Then you will have to listen to us all talk about our Thanksgiving.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Yarnie. Save some popcorn for tomorrow :lol:


Good night Yarnie. Cokes will be on me tomorrow. Please no pretzels. They upset my stomach. :!:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Bonn and LTL are you ladies O.K. could you check in?
> 
> Hey Thumper sure you are busy with all going on but could you also let us know how you are doing.
> 
> Solo hey what is up with you? how is the pumpkin trailer? It has to be getting a bit seedie .


Hey Yarnie, I've been camping while the weather is wonderful. I have also been binge watching Downton Abbey and so enjoying it. I'm currently reading the book "Lady Alminia and the Real Downton Abbey", it's the story behind the Highclere Castle, the real life inspiration and setting for Downton Abbey.

I have also wasted time in The Attic section. It appears that those that were so happy to be placed in the Attic at first and called dibbs on it as their place are not so happy since there are new kids on the block. Some noses are out of joint, some have left and others have reluctantly returned to certain threads with their tails tucked between their legs. Life goes on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you find something new and different at your swap. We've been getting rain on and off for the last few weeks and today was cool and windy too.
> 
> When are you leaving for your trip? Probably a good idea to take layers so you're prepared for temp changes. Are you cooking ahead so meals get heated up while you're away?
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving WCK. Remember, calories DON'T count on holidays. That's my rule and I'm sticking to it. Enjoy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Exciting time for you WCK. Thanksgiving and upcoming elections. So Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and the best to you and your beautiful Country on the election. 
DH told me that there happens to be a shortage in our area of pumpkins due to the rain we had in the spring.I don't know about other parts of the country. I have plenty in food storage and I make sweet potato pie instead of pumpkin, but haven't even done that for a couple years. I love pumpkin roll. OK now I'm hungry.

CB is that your Antique trip you are going on Monday. Safe travels to you and your friends. We'll be waiting to hear about all the treasures you found.

Solo, there's a new show coming on TV, it's call Pacific Warriors. They kayak in the Pacific and wrangle large fish. It must be on the Nature channel or Discovery channel. The previews even scare me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Exciting time for you WCK. Thanksgiving and upcoming elections. So Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and the best to you and your beautiful Country on the election. 
DH told me that there happens to be a shortage in our area of pumpkins due to the rain we had in the spring.I don't know about other parts of the country. I have plenty in food storage and I make sweet potato pie instead of pumpkin, but haven't even done that for a couple years. I love pumpkin roll. OK now I'm hungry.

CB is that your Antique trip you are going on Monday. Safe travels to you and your friends. We'll be waiting to hear about all the treasures you found.

Solo, there's a new show coming on TV, it's call Pacific Warriors. They kayak in the Pacific and wrangle large fish. It must be on the Nature channel or Discovery channel. The previews even scare me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Like you love being able to vote early. Oh happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Hubby smoking Turkey breast tomorrow in smoker. Yum. Want him to do ribs too. But don't think he will. Should do a pork roast for pulled pork sanwiches.


Yes, pulled pork, cold slaw and onion rings on a buttered top bun!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

double


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey Yarnie, I've been camping while the weather is wonderful. I have also been binge watching Downton Abbey and so enjoying it. I'm currently reading the book "Lady Alminia and the Real Downton Abbey", it's the story behind the Highclere Castle, the real life inspiration and setting for Downton Abbey.
> 
> I have also wasted time in The Attic section. It appears that those that were so happy to be placed in the Attic at first and called dibbs on it as their place are not so happy since there are new kids on the block. Some noses are out of joint, some have left and others have reluctantly returned to certain threads with their tails tucked between their legs. Life goes on.


I need to watch that series. I think I'm the only one that has never seen it.

Maybe life would go on for them more comfortablely and with less whining with the proper gear for there out of joint noses.

TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gali you are so funny. 
Yes my trip is Monday-Thursday.
I can't wait for Downton Abbey this winter. I saw the show on PBS about the real owners. Very interesting. I love to know there are still places like that with real people leaving there. I guess after the show they can still maintain it with all the visitors and tours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a very interesting article

http://www.macleans.ca/society/science/god-is-the-answer/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Morning I am so glad your group's messages popped up in messages this morning. The goings on in the main group and the attic have me seriously considering that everyone is evil, mean, and wicked. I just truly could not believe what they were saying and doing. I am thunderstruck. 
I am feeling blessed to have read your messages. Thanks for restoring my faith in mankind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well today. I am having my husband's family here for the weekend. Preparing a brunch for everyone right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today. I am having my husband's family here for the weekend. Preparing a brunch for everyone right now.


You are a busy girl LL. Enjoy your family. I know they will love your new home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a very interesting article
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/society/science/god-is-the-answer/


That is a good article. I agree. We are body , soul and spirit. God has the answer for all three. With out Him leading me I am nothing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good Morning I am so glad your group's messages popped up in messages this morning. The goings on in the main group and the attic have me seriously considering that everyone is evil, mean, and wicked. I just truly could not believe what they were saying and doing. I am thunderstruck.
> I am feeling blessed to have read your messages. Thanks for restoring my faith in mankind.


Good morning!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a busy girl LL. Enjoy your family. I know they will love your new home.


They are my husband's relatives. I think his sister is going to move here from CA.

Thank you, CB. I know you understand...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK. Remember, calories DON'T count on holidays. That's my rule and I'm sticking to it. Enjoy.


Thanks Solo. I like your rule and will use it today -- no calories on Thanksgiving!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Exciting time for you WCK. Thanksgiving and upcoming elections. So Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family and the best to you and your beautiful Country on the election.
> DH told me that there happens to be a shortage in our area of pumpkins due to the rain we had in the spring.I don't know about other parts of the country. I have plenty in food storage and I make sweet potato pie instead of pumpkin, but haven't even done that for a couple years. I love pumpkin roll. OK now I'm hungry.
> 
> CB is that your Antique trip you are going on Monday. Safe travels to you and your friends. We'll be waiting to hear about all the treasures you found.
> ...


Thanks Gali. No pumpkin anything for us this year, I'm trying to make good use of our apple crop! But there are no shortages of pumpkins for those who want them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I need to watch that series. I think I'm the only one that has never seen it.
> 
> Maybe life would go on for them more comfortablely and with less whining with the proper gear for there out of joint noses.
> 
> TL


You're not alone Gali - I've never seen Downton Abbey either.

:lol: :thumbup: love the cure for out of joint noses; there seems to be a growing need for the cure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gali you are so funny.
> Yes my trip is Monday-Thursday.
> I can't wait for Downton Abbey this winter. I saw the show on PBS about the real owners. Very interesting. I love to know there are still places like that with real people leaving there. I guess after the show they can still maintain it with all the visitors and tours.


How was your plant swap CB? Hope you found something special to hold you over til spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Good Morning I am so glad your group's messages popped up in messages this morning. The goings on in the main group and the attic have me seriously considering that everyone is evil, mean, and wicked. I just truly could not believe what they were saying and doing. I am thunderstruck.
> I am feeling blessed to have read your messages. Thanks for restoring my faith in mankind.


Hi Jinx, thanks for dropping in to say hello. Hope you have a much better day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today. I am having my husband's family here for the weekend. Preparing a brunch for everyone right now.


That sounds great LL. Hope you have a wonderful day. You're such a great cook, I know the meal will be delicious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I need to watch that series. I think I'm the only one that has never seen it.
> 
> Maybe life would go on for them more comfortablely and with less whining with the proper gear for there out of joint noses.
> 
> TL


You are too funny Gali. They are in limbo now and it shows. I did suggest to them to dig up their POV and LOLL threads or their progressive women's forum and live in the basement where no one will bother them. What a sad bunch they turned out to be.

You should watch Downton Abbey. You get wrapped up in the series from the beginning episode. I watched series 1 and have the last disc of series 3 to watch. I wasn't able to get series 2 yet, but am on the waiting list at the video store and library. Highly enjoyable series.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They are my husband's relatives. I think his sister is going to move here from CA.
> 
> Thank you, CB. I know you understand...


LL, how's the new house? Did you move within the same state or to a different state? Is it closer to work or other family?

Sounds like a full weekend for you. Don't forget to enjoy yourself while fussing over the others.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are my husband's relatives. I think his sister is going to move here from CA.
> 
> Thank you, CB. I know you understand...


That will be nice to have a sister in law close to you. Yes I understand.
xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Gali. No pumpkin anything for us this year, I'm trying to make good use of our apple crop! But there are no shortages of pumpkins for those who want them.


Which apple recipe are you going to use? Do you like cranberry sauce ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your plant swap CB? Hope you found something special to hold you over til spring.


We had a party with lots of goodies. Popcorn balls the works. I will miss my friends . Sometimes I run into them at Lowes or Walmart.
I got some seeds for Butterfly weeds. Not really anything new but a Bradford pear. Seems that the tree I got last year was a real pear not Bradford. I will plan it when it gets cooler. 
Is your turkey thawed yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are too funny Gali. They are in limbo now and it shows. I did suggest to them to dig up their POV and LOLL threads or their progressive women's forum and live in the basement where no one will bother them. What a sad bunch they turned out to be.
> 
> You should watch Downton Abbey. You get wrapped up in the series from the beginning episode. I watched series 1 and have the last disc of series 3 to watch. I wasn't able to get series 2 yet, but am on the waiting list at the video store and library. Highly enjoyable series.


This is the last season. I haven't seen the first 2 seasons. I got in late. Maybe before it goes off they will start over .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Which apple recipe are you going to use? Do you like cranberry sauce ?


I bought some dough and will make the apple dumplings that were posted a few days ago. I don't really care for cranberry sauce, but DH and our friends do. Turkey is in the oven and most everything else is ready to go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a party with lots of goodies. Popcorn balls the works. I will miss my friends . Sometimes I run into them at Lowes or Walmart.
> I got some seeds for Butterfly weeds. Not really anything new but a Bradford pear. Seems that the tree I got last year was a real pear not Bradford. I will plan it when it gets cooler.
> Is your turkey thawed yet?


What's the difference between a Bradford and a regular pear?

Glad you had a good time partying with your friends. You got your popcorn and avoided the pretzels :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds great LL. Hope you have a wonderful day. You're such a great cook, I know the meal will be delicious.


Thanks, WCK. You have faith in me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL, how's the new house? Did you move within the same state or to a different state? Is it closer to work or other family?
> 
> Sounds like a full weekend for you. Don't forget to enjoy yourself while fussing over the others.


Hi Solo, Same state, away from family  .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will be nice to have a sister in law close to you. Yes I understand.
> xx


She is much older. That's ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's the difference between a Bradford and a regular pear?
> 
> Glad you had a good time partying with your friends. You got your popcorn and avoided the pretzels :XD:


Bradfords are ornamental . They are the first tree to bloom in our area with white flowers , then green leaves and the first to turn in the fall . No pears. I have never had one and always wanted one. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=bradford+pear+tree


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet this morning. So true for today.
> 
> "The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."  Ronald Reagan


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bought some dough and will make the apple dumplings that were posted a few days ago. I don't really care for cranberry sauce, but DH and our friends do. Turkey is in the oven and most everything else is ready to go.


Yum. I am baking birthday cake and chicken and dumplings but now want turkey.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://madworldnews.com/prayer-school-atheist-awakening-photo/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 11

I am the culmination of all your hopes and desires. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last: who is and was and is to come. Before you knew Me, you expressed your longing for Me in hurtful ways. You were ever so vulnerable to the evil around you in the world. But now My Presence safely shields you, enfolding you in My loving arms. I have lifted you out of darkness into My marvelous Light.

Though I have brought many pleasures into your life, not one of them is essential. Receive My blessings with open hands. Enjoy My good gifts, but do not cling to them. Turn your attention to the Giver of all good things, and rest in the knowledge that you are complete in Me. The one thing you absolutely need is the one thing you can never lose: My Presence with you.

Find rest, O my soul, in God alone; my hope comes from him. He alone is my rock and my salvation; he is my fortress, I will not be shaken. My salvation and my honor depend on God; he is my mighty rock, my refuge. Trust in him at all times, O people; pour out your hearts to him, for God is our refuge.
Psalm 62:58

I am the Alpha and the Omega, says the Lord God, who is, and who was, and who is to come, the Almighty.
Revelation 1:8

But you are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light.
1 Peter 2:9 nkjv

Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows.
James 1:17


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to watch that series. I think I'm the only one that has never seen it.
> 
> Maybe life would go on for them more comfortablely and with less whining with the proper gear for there out of joint noses.
> 
> TL


oh my gosh where did you find that picture? It is to to funny.Downton Last year starts here in Jan.

It is a really good show. Watching Home Land now. New one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good Morning I am so glad your group's messages popped up in messages this morning. The goings on in the main group and the attic have me seriously considering that everyone is evil, mean, and wicked. I just truly could not believe what they were saying and doing. I am thunderstruck.
> I am feeling blessed to have read your messages. Thanks for restoring my faith in mankind.


Hello Jinx stop by any time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well today. I am having my husband's family here for the weekend. Preparing a brunch for everyone right now.


I'm sure it was very nice for you to have a visit with them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a very interesting article
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/society/science/god-is-the-answer/


good article.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on the internet this morning. So true for today.
> 
> "The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so."  Ronald Reagan


Oh that is a good one Joey. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bought some dough and will make the apple dumplings that were posted a few days ago. I don't really care for cranberry sauce, but DH and our friends do. Turkey is in the oven and most everything else is ready to go.


oh that sounds so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo you gave them good advice . Hope they get what you were saying' but a few of them don't like advice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB have funny on your trip with friends. Leave something for others to buy.Please take your note book with you Sure there will be a new chapter for the book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK sounds like you had a very good Thanksgiving. when are you making Turkey soup ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB have funny on your trip with friends. Leave something for others to buy.Please take your note book with you Sure there will be a new chapter for the book.


Thanks Yarnie. 
I hope maybe just a paragraph. 
This is funny.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206805098743343&set=a.10200615312562557.1073741825.1152040282&type=3


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB, Popcorn burnt sure i can get a new bag soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB, Popcorn burnt sure i can get a new bag soon.


You will have to get someone to help you eat it for me next party. No pretzels tho. Too many twist and turns with bitter stuff on top of them. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Yarnie.
> I hope maybe just a paragraph.
> This is funny.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206805098743343&set=a.10200615312562557.1073741825.1152040282&type=3


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone have a great week. I will miss y'all! XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bradfords are ornamental . They are the first tree to bloom in our area with white flowers , then green leaves and the first to turn in the fall . No pears. I have never had one and always wanted one. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=bradford+pear+tree


Pretty tree, especially with the white flowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum. I am baking birthday cake and chicken and dumplings but now want turkey.


Hope you had a great birthday celebration before you leave on your trip. Have lots of fun with your friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK sounds like you had a very good Thanksgiving. when are you making Turkey soup ?


Turkey soup served on Tue. DH is having the crown put on the tooth that broke a couple of weeks ago on Tue. so having soup will be good for him. Saving a seat for you!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We had an opportunity to see the beauty of nature as we drove to our great grands 5th birthday party. Autumn in my little corner of the world is so beautiful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the last season. I haven't seen the first 2 seasons. I got in late. Maybe before it goes off they will start over .


I'm sure the episodes will be kept "current" for quite awhile since it is such a popular show. I'm going to check out my local PBS station and see if they have the later episodes available.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> We had an opportunity to see the beauty of nature as we drove to our great grands 5th birthday party. Autumn in my little corner of the world is so beautiful.


Good morning Jinx. Such a wonderful day for you - celebrating your great grand's birthday and enjoying nature's paint box! What types of trees do you have in your area?

Our maple trees have been turning a lovely shade of red, but most of our trees turn to yellow or brown so we don't get the bright colours that the eastern parts of the country have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sure the episodes will be kept "current" for quite awhile since it is such a popular show. I'm going to check out my local PBS station and see if they have the later episodes available.


Hi Solo, how was your weekend? Do you have another camping trip planned?

Thanks for reminding me that holiday dinners are calorie free - no guilty twinges for our Thanksgiving feast :XD:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Jinx. Such a wonderful day for you - celebrating your great grand's birthday and enjoying nature's paint box! What types of trees do you have in your area?
> 
> Our maple trees have been turning a lovely shade of red, but most of our trees turn to yellow or brown so we don't get the bright colours that the eastern parts of the country have.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am rather close to the Canadian border and I imagine we have a lot of the same tree. The maples are spectacular this year. Some years they are more vibrant than others. The weather has been wonderful and it is a great pleasure to sit on my little deck, knit, and enjoy the wonders of nature.


west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Jinx. Such a wonderful day for you - celebrating your great grand's birthday and enjoying nature's paint box! What types of trees do you have in your area?
> 
> Our maple trees have been turning a lovely shade of red, but most of our trees turn to yellow or brown so we don't get the bright colours that the eastern parts of the country have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The Noro hat pattern is offered as a free download for today only

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-boring-hat


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Noro hat pattern is offered as a free download for today only
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-boring-hat


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. I am not familiar with Noro yarn. Is the yarn shaded to provide the beautiful colors in her photos?


I did not see the number stated in the yarn. There are so many beautiful colors out there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. I am not familiar with Noro yarn. Is the yarn shaded to provide the beautiful colors in her photos?


Yes they are Joey, I will have to send you some have a good supply of it. You know me, or at least you should after all the yarn I had for you. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> We had an opportunity to see the beauty of nature as we drove to our great grands 5th birthday party. Autumn in my little corner of the world is so beautiful.


your lucky Jinx here colors not so bright more dull this year. Maybe up north it is better.
rLight now there are high winds going on and you know what that means get out the rake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Late getting things done today. But that is normal for me. 

Ready cold tonight and wind blowing . Yesterday in the upper 70's today in low 60's with the wind feels like in the 40's. 

Started my scarf again third time doing it. Keep changing my mind in the middle of it and rip it out. Really just have to stick to it and not go off track. But my train does run backwards, wrong track.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeeBee how have you been? Have not seen you for a while. What are you making?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie We had high winds today. The trees are loosing the leaves so color is not so good. We have some maples with no leaves. Cold today, what a change from yesterday. Good thing our furnace was fixed today. I'm sure we will need it soon.


I know the wind is really blowing out side now. Getting furnace check tomorrow to make sure it is tuned up and not break down in middle of winter. Glad you got yours fix.

It is so cold after yesterday.

You have enough going on with school and family. You are doing just fine . You will find time when needed to knit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody. Just got on here and saw a PM from Yarnie - what a treat! Last two weeks have been crazy -
5 days in Mobile - home last Monday
Tues and Wed - grandkids and DS's family for dinner
Thurs - DD#1 came with 5 of her kids to spend the night - dinner for 12
Fri - went out with DD#1 and kids, DS visited a while - then all went home
Sat - got up early to see Trump, who was speaking 20 minutes from my house in a neighborhood I know - easy drive - 2 turns. Got there and was too tired to stand in line from 9 -12. Went home mad at myself and Dh because he wouldn't go with me.
Sat - church at 5 pm - Sarah was altar server
Sun - got up early to volunteer with kids at church - nobody showed up - went to church AGAIN at 11 because GS was doing the tech support (projecting music words on screen)
Mon - almost got buried because I was half dead! Finally felt awake at 3 p.m.

That's why I haven't been on. DD loved the washcloths! Kids loved the books.
Now I'm making some for DD#1 - having so much fun with that. I can't do too much more though - another blanket awaits

How's everyone been? I saw just a couple of posts on my way to this page - very interesting!! I'll have to find time to read the SIXTY PLUS pages I've missed!

I hope everyone's doing well.

Happy Thanksgiving, WCK!

Yarnie, I saw a post about you and GC's and puppies? I MUST go back and read that one.

And now I have to jump off again. Dermatologist in the morning, Sarah in the afternoon. 

Gosh, I miss having conversations on here. Checking in just isn't good enough. I hope to be back to a normal (?) routine soon.
Love you all - miss you.
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. Just got on here and saw a PM from Yarnie - what a treat! Last two weeks have been crazy -
> 5 days in Mobile - home last Monday
> Tues and Wed - grandkids and DS's family for dinner
> Thurs - DD#1 came with 5 of her kids to spend the night - dinner for 12
> ...


Gee sorry to hear you have had nothing to do. :XD: :XD: 
What are you doing next week? Hope you can make it out of bed. You made me tired just reading it.

Hope all checks out at the Dermatologist. Went to mine last week. Hate getting zap and 4 times was enough.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you. I am not familiar with Noro yarn. Is the yarn shaded to provide the beautiful colors in her photos?


Yes, Noro's main reputation is for it's use of colours. It seems to be a yarn that is loved or hated. It is processed in Japan and their logo is "world of nature" so it's not unusual to find bits of grass or straw in the yarn - but the colours are just gorgeous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your lucky Jinx here colors not so bright more dull this year. Maybe up north it is better.
> rLight now there are high winds going on and you know what that means get out the rake.


Or wait for the wind to blow the leaves into your neighbour's yard :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie We had high winds today. The trees are loosing the leaves so color is not so good. We have some maples with no leaves. Cold today, what a change from yesterday. Good thing our furnace was fixed today. I'm sure we will need it soon.


Our furnace hasn't been on, but the pellet stove got a good work out the past few days!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. Just got on here and saw a PM from Yarnie - what a treat! Last two weeks have been crazy -
> 5 days in Mobile - home last Monday
> Tues and Wed - grandkids and DS's family for dinner
> Thurs - DD#1 came with 5 of her kids to spend the night - dinner for 12
> ...


We've missed you Bonnie! But can see where you need a rest, what a busy life you've had the last couple of weeks.

Did you get your blanket to your GD? Hope all is well at the dermatologists tomorrow. DH is getting crowned tomorrow :XD: (for the tooth he broke a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

interesting articles on climate change

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/opinion/miranda-devine-perth-electrical-engineers-discovery-will-change-climate-change-debate/news-story/d1fe0f22a737e8d67e75a5014d0519c6

http://therightscoop.com/briliant-watch-ted-cruz-destroy-sierra-club-president-on-climate-change/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've missed you Bonnie! But can see where you need a rest, what a busy life you've had the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Did you get your blanket to your GD? Hope all is well at the dermatologists tomorrow. DH is getting crowned tomorrow :XD: (for the tooth he broke a couple of weeks ago)


Ouch glad it is not me going to Dentist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ouch glad it is not me going to Dentist.


Well he did say it would be gold... will that make his mouth valuable?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

pretty, but way too much work for me

http://www.newslinq.com/edible-apple-swan/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well he did say it would be gold... will that make his mouth valuable?


nope I have three and they are not even an ounce so in todays market about five dollars, if your lucky. But don't let the government know they will tax our teeth soon. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get off and get to bed, haven't had time to find the pea in the matteress, to tired.

God Bless and see you tomorrow. same place same time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. The wind did not blow us away, but it brought in colder temperatures. I was outside yesterday as it was so nice out. Also I knew it might be the last nice day for some time.
Insurance agent came over and told us the changes in the policy for next year. Mostly good news. We now have free dental check ups and cleaning twice a year and x rays once a year. Seldom hear of adding benefits.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie We had high winds today. The trees are loosing the leaves so color is not so good. We have some maples with no leaves. Cold today, what a change from yesterday. Good thing our furnace was fixed today. I'm sure we will need it soon.


Winds here too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. The wind did not blow us away, but it brought in colder temperatures. I was outside yesterday as it was so nice out. Also I knew it might be the last nice day for some time.
> Insurance agent came over and told us the changes in the policy for next year. Mostly good news. We now have free dental check ups and cleaning twice a year and x rays once a year. Seldom hear of adding benefits.


That is some thing I have not heard of no changes or free add on. You are lucky to have that . Glad for you.

You do know it is all WCK's fault wind from the north west. :lol: :lol:

So cold today after warm up one forgets it is fall and going into late fall at that. I can remember one Christmas we had no snow and could have windows open for a bit. Wonder if we will get snow in large amounts this year?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Finally, someone has proved what common sense dictates. Anyone with basic knowledge of Biology knows that carbon dioxide is necessary for life on earth. The "scare" is nothing more than a power and money grab. The scientists need to agree or loose their jobs.


Oh but they don't want others to know that Joey. Would make scientist wrong. At least the one's that believe in that theory. Plus as you said where would they be with out making money off of it. Al Gore comes to mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Winds here too.


You know WCK is right the leaves will go next door. But the neigbors behind us have their leaves blowing in our yard. :shock: :-o


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I remember that Christmas. My husband took a motorcycle ride. The kids and I washed the car in the driveway.


theyarnlady said:


> That is some thing I have not heard of no changes or free add on. You are lucky to have that . Glad for you.
> 
> You do know it is all WCK's fault wind from the north west. :lol: :lol:
> 
> So cold today after warm up one forgets it is fall and going into late fall at that. I can remember one Christmas we had no snow and could have windows open for a bit. Wonder if we will get snow in large amounts this year?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Solo, how was your weekend? Do you have another camping trip planned?
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that holiday dinners are calorie free - no guilty twinges for our Thanksgiving feast :XD:


Hi WCK. Yes the weekend was great. The camping was nearly perfect - sunny and temps about 80 in the day and mid 50's at night. I don't winterize the camper, (some people put RV antifreeze in their water lines) just blow the air out of the water lines with an air compressor. This way, I can eliminate a step when going out during the winter. A few campgrounds are open year round here. If it gets too cold and I need to camp, I head for Texas and the Gulf.

Just between us, I think the people that insist that huge holiday meals contain an abundance of calories, just never experienced a good holiday meal and is mean spirited enough to get back at those of us that do. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> interesting articles on climate change
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/opinion/miranda-devine-perth-electrical-engineers-discovery-will-change-climate-change-debate/news-story/d1fe0f22a737e8d67e75a5014d0519c6
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/briliant-watch-ted-cruz-destroy-sierra-club-president-on-climate-change/


Interesting articles, thanks WCK. How closed minded can the head of the SC be. That guy wasn't going to budge from his agenda even though Ted Cruz was pointing out that the information was flawed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WeeBee how have you been? Have not seen you for a while. What are you making?


Hiya Yarny. I`m making 2 blue and white afghans for Bill next door`s two grandsons Conner and Zane, a thick rug for our friend Mary and her hubby Randy. And last but not least for our neighbours in the little camper trailer on the bottom of our property a green and yellow afghan that I copied from a crochet pattern, and converted it to a knitting pattern. This is what is taking the longest to do.
Plus I have lot of winter hats to make for Christmas too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Interesting articles, thanks WCK. How closed minded can the head of the SC be. That guy wasn't going to budge from his agenda even though Ted Cruz was pointing out that the information was flawed.


I found it amazing to Solo. I also wondered why the witness had to keep turning around to get the information he needed. How prepared was he???? It again shows how backwards our country has become, Just unbeleiveable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi WCK. Yes the weekend was great. The camping was nearly perfect - sunny and temps about 80 in the day and mid 50's at night. I don't winterize the camper, (some people put RV antifreeze in their water lines) just blow the air out of the water lines with an air compressor. This way, I can eliminate a step when going out during the winter. A few campgrounds are open year round here. If it gets too cold and I need to camp, I head for Texas and the Gulf.
> 
> Just between us, I think the people that insist that huge holiday meals contain an abundance of calories, just never experienced a good holiday meal and is mean spirited enough to get back at those of us that do. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Oh you are so lucky to keep camping the RV will be put away end of month.

Your to funny but I am with you on calories and count. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny. I`m making 2 blue and white afghans for Bill next door`s two grandsons Conner and Zane, a thick rug for our friend Mary and her hubby Randy. And last but not least for our neighbours in the little camper trailer on the bottom of our property a green and yellow afghan that I copied from a crochet pattern, and converted it to a knitting pattern. This is what is taking the longest to do.
> Plus I have lot of winter hats to make for Christmas too.


Do you ever take a day off from knitting? You always amaze me with what you do and how you find away to change pattern. Plus you are always sharing what you make. You are a very sweet lady, WeeBee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I remember that Christmas. My husband took a motorcycle ride. The kids and I washed the car in the driveway.


At that time my Dad lived in Fla. He called up and ask how much snow we had. Did not believe me when told him. Also could not brag about weather down there as the nights were as cool as our day time temps.

But also remember the winter we had 100 inches of snow there was no place to put the snow after a while. Plus melt off was not good here flooding. Saving grace we have flood insurance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting work done here back and forth with doing what needs to be done and posting kind of fun .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thing cool out furnace guy here doing inspection has to run the furnace to make sure it is working alright.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Good Morning I am so glad your group's messages popped up in messages this morning. The goings on in the main group and the attic have me seriously considering that everyone is evil, mean, and wicked. I just truly could not believe what they were saying and doing. I am thunderstruck.
> I am feeling blessed to have read your messages. Thanks for restoring my faith in mankind.


Dear Jinx, Glad to see you drop by and post. I need to be honest and give you a little warning. I'm not evil, mean or wicked....but I'm not perfect. This is a good thread with great people. We nurture what's good in one another and we do a good job. Enjoy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.

Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.

Then on Saturday my youngest son flew the coop. He told hubby over a week ago that he was moving to his friends house the next county over from us. I didn`t know anything about it til I saw him carrying his belongings out to his car. He is waiting to start work at a new store where he wil be shift supervisor. I`m trying to be upbeat and happy for him, but I miss him so much. 
He came to visit us today to pick up some more of his stuff which I had washed and dried and folded up for him. He did say he was coming ehre for Thanksgiving, so that`s something I suppose.
And 2 weeks ago I got a piece of glass embedded in the palm of my hand. I was opening a bottle of vinegar, and the bottle must`ve had a flaw in it as when I twisted the cap, a piece of glass embedded in my hand. It took over a week to get the glass out. It was an inch in diameter and looked like a dogs front tooth. Thankfully now my hand is starting to heal now the glass is out. I couldn`t do much knitting as everytime I moved my hand i could feel the glass cutting me.
Last but not least hubby told me that Conner is in the hospital again. He has a bladder infection and spinal meningitis. Not sure how he contracted it. At least it`s not viral meningitis which is deadly. Hopefully he can come home tomorrow.
The good news about Conner is that he is getting stronger ever day, and is starting to use a pacifier. Ashley has a physiotherapist come to her house a few times a week to try and get Conner to feed properly. Slowly but surely he`s getting there.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> interesting articles on climate change
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/opinion/miranda-devine-perth-electrical-engineers-discovery-will-change-climate-change-debate/news-story/d1fe0f22a737e8d67e75a5014d0519c6
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/briliant-watch-ted-cruz-destroy-sierra-club-president-on-climate-change/


The media will work overtime to squash these findings!
Thanks for these links, I'm forwarding them on.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.
> 
> Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.
> 
> ...


Wendy, What a sad week. Conner is improving, that's great news, he's a fighter...Poor willie :-( :-( very odd that he wasn't showing signs of sickness.

You have some empty nesting to deal with. Sorry for that. A Mothers work is never done.

Hand is healed I say 'Knit On Girl ' We're here for you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> nope I have three and they are not even an ounce so in todays market about five dollars, if your lucky. But don't let the government know they will tax our teeth soon. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No one is perfect. We all have flaws. After I read the posts for a few days I decided everyone was respectful and civil to each other. I try to be the same way. If I do not like something I write a nasty reply, delete it and then I feel better. Thanks for the welcome and the warning.


galinipper said:


> Dear Jinx, Glad to see you drop by and post. I need to be honest and give you a little warning. I'm not evil, mean or wicked....but I'm not perfect. This is a good thread with great people. We nurture what's good in one another and we do a good job. Enjoy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi WCK. Yes the weekend was great. The camping was nearly perfect - sunny and temps about 80 in the day and mid 50's at night. I don't winterize the camper, (some people put RV antifreeze in their water lines) just blow the air out of the water lines with an air compressor. This way, I can eliminate a step when going out during the winter. A few campgrounds are open year round here. If it gets too cold and I need to camp, I head for Texas and the Gulf.
> 
> Just between us, I think the people that insist that huge holiday meals contain an abundance of calories, just never experienced a good holiday meal and is mean spirited enough to get back at those of us that do. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


That's a pretty dreamy life Solo. A long week-end in the winter and you can just hook-up and head -out. You deserve it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.

Sending hugs & much love, Jane


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wish I could read and post longer, but it's time to get things done. TL

here is a picture of my last bouquet for the year. Trimming and cutting back this week.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.
> 
> Sending hugs & much love, Jane


Safe travels Jane! talk soon


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know WCK is right the leaves will go next door. But the neigbors behind us have their leaves blowing in our yard. :shock: :-o


I guess it all evens out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning. The wind did not blow us away, but it brought in colder temperatures. I was outside yesterday as it was so nice out. Also I knew it might be the last nice day for some time.
> Insurance agent came over and told us the changes in the policy for next year. Mostly good news. We now have free dental check ups and cleaning twice a year and x rays once a year. Seldom hear of adding benefits.


The sun is back out here but it's cool and breezy. Glad you got good news on your insurance coverage.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.
> 
> Sending hugs & much love, Jane


Sending you hugs and much love right back sweet Janie ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Wish I could read and post longer, but it's time to get things done. TL
> 
> here is a picture of my last bouquet for the year. Trimming and cutting back this week.


Gorgeous flowers Gali. Are they mums?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is some thing I have not heard of no changes or free add on. You are lucky to have that . Glad for you.
> 
> You do know it is all WCK's fault wind from the north west. :lol: :lol:
> 
> So cold today after warm up one forgets it is fall and going into late fall at that. I can remember one Christmas we had no snow and could have windows open for a bit. Wonder if we will get snow in large amounts this year?


But I'm not really much north of you so it doesn't count :XD: Almost half the Island is south of the 49th parallel.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> *Do you ever take a day off from knitting? * You always amaze me with what you do and how you find away to change pattern. Plus you are always sharing what you make. You are a very sweet lady, WeeBee.


LOL nope. My hands would be so empty. I was even knitting with a sore left hand - but I got stuff done.
Thank you for your kind words Yarny..you all here are the ones that cheer me on, and I really appreciate it.
♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot to mention earlier. While I was cleaning my house today, I found my knitting book that is now discontinued that contains the twins blue and white afghan pattern that you like.
If you want to PM me your email address, I`ll be more than happy to scan 3 pages of the pattern instructions and chart and email it to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

they /arnlady said:


> Oh but they don't want others to know that Joey. Would make scientist wrong. At least the one's that believe in that theory. Plus as you said where would they be with out making money off of it. Al Gore comes to mind.


Our gas is sold by the litre rather than the gallon and we pay a carbon tax of about 7 cents per litre. And to make it worse, there are several other taxes incorporated into the price of gas and then the federal sales tax (GST) is applied to the whole amount so we pay a tax on a tax. Gas prices have dropped to $1.04/litre which equals about $3.94CAD / gal


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny. I`m making 2 blue and white afghans for Bill next door`s two grandsons Conner and Zane, a thick rug for our friend Mary and her hubby Randy. And last but not least for our neighbours in the little camper trailer on the bottom of our property a green and yellow afghan that I copied from a crochet pattern, and converted it to a knitting pattern. This is what is taking the longest to do.
> Plus I have lot of winter hats to make for Christmas too.


You're keeping up with your avatar Wendy - a very busy bee! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> At that time my Dad lived in Fla. He called up and ask how much snow we had. Did not believe me when told him. Also could not brag about weather down there as the nights were as cool as our day time temps.
> 
> But also remember the winter we had 100 inches of snow there was no place to put the snow after a while. Plus melt off was not good here flooding. Saving grace we have flood insurance.


I remember a couple of brown Christmases in Alberta, but they usually cause more problems because it turns cold and then there isn't enough snow cover to protect trees and other plants. And farm fields don't have enough moisture for spring planting.

Our worst winter on the Island was 2008/09. We don't usually have much snow and what does arrive usually melts within a few days. That year it started snowing in Dec and didn't quit til Feb. The local municipalities were running out of places to dump the snow because it couldn't go near the rivers. Parking lots had huge piles that turned to ice hills. We still had ice in the corners of the parking lots in June. Definitely don't want another winter like that one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.
> 
> Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.
> 
> ...


That's a tough week for you Wendy; I'm so sorry about all the bad/sad news. Keep a close eye on your hand!

Poor little Conner has had a tough time, praying he's much better very soon.

Being an empty nester will be a tough adjustment for you Wendy. I'm glad he's close enough to visit fairly often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.
> 
> Sending hugs & much love, Jane


Good to hear from you Janie. Take care.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Wish I could read and post longer, but it's time to get things done. TL
> 
> here is a picture of my last bouquet for the year. Trimming and cutting back this week.


That's a lovely arrangement Gali; the flowers are beautiful for being so late in the season.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The sun is just setting. I called my hubby to view how beautiful it was. Layer upon layer of red clouds. He said it meant smooth sailing tomorrow. I said it meant cold and wind. We will see.


west coast kitty said:


> The sun is back out here but it's cool and breezy. Glad you got good news on your insurance coverage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> The sun is just setting. I called my hubby to view how beautiful it was. Layer upon layer of red clouds. He said it meant smooth sailing tomorrow. I said it meant cold and wind. We will see.


I hope DH is right! The prairie version of the sailor's message is "red at night, shepherd's delight; red in the morning, shepherd's warning"


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope DH is right! The prairie version of the sailor's message is "red at night, shepherd's delight; red in the morning, shepherd's warning"


Same here westy. I always say "Red sky at night - shepherds delight" Red sky in the morning, shepherds warning"
Our sky wasn`t very red this evening....more like a steel grey. It was so gorgeous this morning, but got cooler as the day progressed. Next Tuesday night we are expecting temps in the high 30`s. Eek!!!
It`s hard to believe I wore a tshirt and shorts yesterday. I wore a sleeveless shirt today, but put on my robe this evening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.
> 
> Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.
> 
> ...


Oh WeeBee what a week you havae been having . So sorry about Willie, and Conner poor little thing glad to hear he is on the mend.
As to son it hurts when youngest one leaves home. But really see the good in it too. He will grow up fast and will learn to appreicate all you have done for him. Sometimes it takes distants to help one see it.
My gosh girl I am glad glass is out of your hands, that had to hurt.
Take care now. Life has away of turning the bad into good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Same here westy. I always say "Red sky at night - shepherds delight" Red sky in the morning, shepherds warning"
> Our sky wasn`t very red this evening....more like a steel grey. It was so gorgeous this morning, but got cooler as the day progressed. Next Tuesday night we are expecting temps in the high 30`s. Eek!!!
> It`s hard to believe I wore a tshirt and shorts yesterday. I wore a sleeveless shirt today, but put on my robe this evening.


And here we say Red skys in the morning, sailor's take warning, Red skys at night sailors delight. Isn't it strange how different place have different meanings to sayings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.
> 
> Sending hugs & much love, Jane


Oh Jayne do miss you and our chats. Glad you check in though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Wish I could read and post longer, but it's time to get things done. TL
> 
> here is a picture of my last bouquet for the year. Trimming and cutting back this week.


Oh wow Gali thoses flowers are beautiful.

Would you like me to post a picture of my weeds? They are green and lush this time of year. Nothing can kill them, that is why I love them. No care no water no up keep. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our gas is sold by the litre rather than the gallon and we pay a carbon tax of about 7 cents per litre. And to make it worse, there are several other taxes incorporated into the price of gas and then the federal sales tax (GST) is applied to the whole amount so we pay a tax on a tax. Gas prices have dropped to $1.04/litre which equals about $3.94CAD / gal


so in other words they found a new way to make money off of the people . Gives them more money to spend on usless projects. Wish we could give government a penny jar and they would not be allowed to spend any thing until it was full.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> The sun is just setting. I called my hubby to view how beautiful it was. Layer upon layer of red clouds. He said it meant smooth sailing tomorrow. I said it meant cold and wind. We will see.


Oh that sounds wonderful. If you think of it next time take a picture and post it here. Cold and winds we have here and grey skys with a bit of sun today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy feel strange to be in and out of here all day. But then strange is my normal. Stop laughing it not nice to make fun of a strange person who admits she is normally strange. 

The people in my head talk to me and I like what they say. So see at least they think I am normal. I meant voices in my head there is no room for people. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Same here westy. I always say "Red sky at night - shepherds delight" Red sky in the morning, shepherds warning"
> Our sky wasn`t very red this evening....more like a steel grey. It was so gorgeous this morning, but got cooler as the day progressed. Next Tuesday night we are expecting temps in the high 30`s. Eek!!!
> It`s hard to believe I wore a tshirt and shorts yesterday. I wore a sleeveless shirt today, but put on my robe this evening.


And you've got that beautiful afghan to keep you warm tonight too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wow Gali thoses flowers are beautiful.
> 
> Would you like me to post a picture of my weeds? They are green and lush this time of year. Nothing can kill them, that is why I love them. No care no water no up keep. :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Boy feel strange to be in and out of here all day. But then strange is my normal. Stop laughing it not nice to make fun of a strange person who admits she is normally strange.
> 
> The people in my head talk to me and I like what they say. So see at least they think I am normal. I meant voices in my head there is no room for people. :lol: :lol:


Love you Yarnie! You are always Right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love you Yarnie! You are always Right!


I needed the right sticker Love u right back.

well you got to have friends love that song. but can't remember the rest of the words.

Am getting off now the voices in my head say the bed is missing me and wants me to come and lay down.

Oh almost forgot. The saying the Lord gives and the Lords takes Blessed be the name of the Lord.

Well today reminded of it. GD's birthday, it was also the same day of my mom's birthday. Bitter sweet day he took mom home but gave me GD on the same day of mom's birth. Isn't that neat.

Off now bed is calling. Bless all of you .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL westy
I live in hope that one day KP gets a 'like' button similar to what Facebook has.
Then again, I could spend so much time liking all the posts at D&P that I would end up with carpel tunnel syndrome


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I needed the right sticker Love u right back.
> 
> well you got to have friends love that song. but can't remember the rest of the words.
> 
> ...


We are so blessed to have Denim friendships
Friends - 




A lovely gift Yarnie to have your GD share the same birthday as her great grandma; lots of memories for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL westy
> I live in hope that one day KP gets a 'like' button similar to what Facebook has.
> Then again, I could spend so much time liking all the posts at D&P that I would end up with carpel tunnel syndrome


I know exactly what you mean Wendy! Wishing you a good night and another sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

And the same to you too westy ♥

This made my night....
http://therightscoop.com/usa-today-ted-cruz-moves-up-in-gop-power-rankings/

And this made me laugh out loud
http://www.wnd.com/2015/10/trump-crashes-democrat-debate/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not know if the shepherds or sailors are delighted this a.m. I just know it is chilly. However, the sun is out and that is a good thing. I love the sun. I just wish it would stick around longer in the evening. I dislike the shorter hours of sunlight we get in the winter months.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I do not know if the shepherds or sailors are delighted this a.m. I just know it is chilly. However, the sun is out and that is a good thing. I love the sun. I just wish it would stick around longer in the evening. I dislike the shorter hours of sunlight we get in the winter months.


It`s the only thing I like about winter Jinx is the shorter hours. It gives me more time for my knitting projects.
It`s stlll so hard to believe it`s Thanksgiving next month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We are so blessed to have Denim friendships
> Friends -
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats it you got to have friends. Love Betty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We are so blessed to have Denim friendships
> Friends -
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats it you got to have friends. Love Betty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not know if the shepherds or sailors are delighted this a.m. I just know it is chilly. However, the sun is out and that is a good thing. I love the sun. I just wish it would stick around longer in the evening. I dislike the shorter hours of sunlight we get in the winter months.


Know what you mean the older I get the more I dislike cold weather. But do love snow at first, would miss it if moved to south. But after mid Dec do not like snow dirty and grey not my style.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the only thing I like about winter Jinx is the shorter hours. It gives me more time for my knitting projects.
> It`s stlll so hard to believe it`s Thanksgiving next month.


WeeBee Don't believe there is any month that you knit and accomplish so much. You put us all to shame in that department.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL westy
> I live in hope that one day KP gets a 'like' button similar to what Facebook has.
> Then again, I could spend so much time liking all the posts at D&P that I would end up with carpel tunnel syndrome


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I do not know if the shepherds or sailors are delighted this a.m. I just know it is chilly. However, the sun is out and that is a good thing. I love the sun. I just wish it would stick around longer in the evening. I dislike the shorter hours of sunlight we get in the winter months.


No sun for us this morning; overcast but no wind. We don't usually get very much sun in the winter months so we treasure our winter sunny periods.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the only thing I like about winter Jinx is the shorter hours. It gives me more time for my knitting projects.
> It`s stlll so hard to believe it`s Thanksgiving next month.


I wish we could stay permanently on daylight time - I hate switching back and forth. When we fall back on Nov 1st it will be dark by 5pm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what you mean the older I get the more I dislike cold weather. But do love snow at first, would miss it if moved to south. But after mid Dec do not like snow dirty and grey not my style.


A fresh snow fall is very pretty, but it get's messy very fast. And icy ruts are terrible for driving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WeeBee Don't believe there is any month that you knit and accomplish so much. You put us all to shame in that department.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yeah Wendy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.
> 
> Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.
> 
> ...


You've had quite the week WeeBee. I'm glad Conner is improving and should be home soon.

Sorry to hear about little Willie. Isn't that something that Socks prefers you over her humans.

Empty nest syndrome takes time to come to terms with. You'll get through it though. There will come a time when you will enjoy their visits and then be glad they have a place of their own. HUGS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That's a pretty dreamy life Solo. A long week-end in the winter and you can just hook-up and head -out. You deserve it.


The camper is one purchase I have never regretted buying. When looking at RVs, this was the one that said buy me. It's a great fit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I wish we could stay permanently on daylight time - I hate switching back and forth. When we fall back on Nov 1st it will be dark by 5pm


But a month later on December 21st, then the days will slowly lengthen up by a minute every day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That eureka moment you get when you`re working on a knitting project, and can see where you went wrong. The feeling is intoxicating.
Sure I had to take the baby afghan back 12 rows, but I just didn`t feel comfortable the way it was. My hubby couldn`t see where I had gone wrong with Conners baby afghan, but I could.
I hope that one day the twins will be wrapping their own sons in the same baby afghans so it has to be perfect.
I`m my own worst critic.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You've had quite the week WeeBee. I'm glad Conner is improving and should be home soon.
> 
> Sorry to hear about little Willie. Isn't that something that Socks prefers you over her humans.
> 
> Empty nest syndrome takes time to come to terms with. You'll get through it though. There will come a time when you will enjoy their visits and then be glad they have a place of their own. HUGS.


Thanks solo ♥ Our youngest son stopped by here yesterday to pick up some laundry I had done for him that I had picked up from his bedroom that was thrown there last week. He`s never used a washer and dryer before - I`ve always done it. Now he will have to learn or go to work with dirty clothes on.
I hope it won`t be too long before our oldest son moves back to WV to work at the local maximum security jail he worked at last year. Hopefully in a month or two. It will be superb if he could be here by Christmas.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gali, beautiful flowers. Webee, you are one busy lady with knitting. Yarnie, I miss our chats too. Sending hugs to all.

Not any news just slowly getting things ready for the trip around Nov. 1. Hope Molly travels as well as she did last year. Getting her shots at pet store as vet volunteers his time & all shots are only $25.00. We must have the shots up to date as if we are stopped my hiway patrol, we can be fined according to that state laws about no vaccinations up to date. Someone said some states can be $2,000. They would just have to put me in jail! LOL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> But a month later on December 21st, then the days will slowly lengthen up by a minute every day.


You always see the positive Wendy :thumbup: and if I spend less time on the computer, I will get more knitting done


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥ Our youngest son stopped by here yesterday to pick up some laundry I had done for him that I had picked up from his bedroom that was thrown there last week. He`s never used a washer and dryer before - I`ve always done it. Now he will have to learn or go to work with dirty clothes on.
> I hope it won`t be too long before our oldest son moves back to WV to work at the local maximum security jail he worked at last year. Hopefully in a month or two. It will be superb if he could be here by Christmas.


Learning to cook and do his own laundry will make your son appreciate you more Wendy. Hoping your older son gets his transfer soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Gali, beautiful flowers. Webee, you are one busy lady with knitting. Yarnie, I miss our chats too. Sending hugs to all.
> 
> Not any news just slowly getting things ready for the trip around Nov. 1. Hope Molly travels as well as she did last year. Getting her shots at pet store as vet volunteers his time & all shots are only $25.00. We must have the shots up to date as if we are stopped my hiway patrol, we can be fined according to that state laws about no vaccinations up to date. Someone said some states can be $2,000. They would just have to put me in jail! LOL!


That pic is so cute, love it Janie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another cute kitty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another cute kitty


Love both yours and Jaynes .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That eureka moment you get when you`re working on a knitting project, and can see where you went wrong. The feeling is intoxicating.
> Sure I had to take the baby afghan back 12 rows, but I just didn`t feel comfortable the way it was. My hubby couldn`t see where I had gone wrong with Conners baby afghan, but I could.
> I hope that one day the twins will be wrapping their own sons in the same baby afghans so it has to be perfect.
> I`m my own worst critic.


Think we all have that problem WeeBee. Tonight had 26's rows done now back to one. To tired so put it away. Firgure will just screw it up again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Think we all have that problem WeeBee. Tonight had 26's rows done now back to one. To tired so put it away. Firgure will just screw it up again.


We've all been there, but ....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've all been there, but ....


I like that saying. I had to frog the hat I was working on. I put it down last night because I Was not loving it. This a.m. I hated it. Is it not wonderful we can reuse the yarn


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Think we all have that problem WeeBee. Tonight had 26's rows done now back to one. To tired so put it away. Firgure will just screw it up again.


That must have been so frustrating for you Yarny. I don`t blame you for putting it away for the time being. I was the same way last night with this afghan. I was tired, so instead of knitting another row, I put it n my knitting basket in case I made a mistake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That must have been so frustrating for you Yarny. I don`t blame you for putting it away for the time being. I was the same way last night with this afghan. I was tired, so instead of knitting another row, I put it n my knitting basket in case I made a mistake.


Agree when tired it is no use even picking it up . I did try once got a couple of rows done then look at it and said no this is not what I wanted it to look like. Today a new day after clean up around here, will try again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've all been there, but ....


Oh you, you always find something to make me laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like that saying. I had to frog the hat I was working on. I put it down last night because I Was not loving it. This a.m. I hated it. Is it not wonderful we can reuse the yarn


yes yes we are doing are best to recycle. for the good of the country. Ok. Maybe not the country but at least for us. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am crabby this A.M. got up no coffee left could have tea but want my coffee. So husband out to the store. He does not like a grunpy wife going around being crabby about every thing. 

So after my coffee I should be all right. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I like that saying. I had to frog the hat I was working on. I put it down last night because I Was not loving it. This a.m. I hated it. Is it not wonderful we can reuse the yarn


 :thumbup: another plus for knit and crochet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am crabby this A.M. got up no coffee left could have tea but want my coffee. So husband out to the store. He does not like a grunpy wife going around being crabby about every thing.
> 
> So after my coffee I should be all right. :lol:


No coffee would make me crabby too. Hope love of your life brought you your favourite coffee blend!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo ♥ Our youngest son stopped by here yesterday to pick up some laundry I had done for him that I had picked up from his bedroom that was thrown there last week. He`s never used a washer and dryer before - I`ve always done it. Now he will have to learn or go to work with dirty clothes on.
> I hope it won`t be too long before our oldest son moves back to WV to work at the local maximum security jail he worked at last year. Hopefully in a month or two. It will be superb if he could be here by Christmas.


Wouldn't that be a wonderful holiday-New Year's present.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Afternoon D&P, I have had Tea instead of coffee, it just doesn't do the trick for me either. 

Working in the yard today, my plan is to get all of it done this week-end. Put a couple items out in front field to sell. Hope to make extra room in the barn. I hate to part with my horse sled, but I won't be using it anymore. Ranger as been gone now for almost two years. It would be beautiful filled with packages around Christmas and put in the yard, but it's too heavy for that and in to good of shape to set out in the weather. It's time to let go and let a family enjoy it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That eureka moment you get when you`re working on a knitting project, and can see where you went wrong. The feeling is intoxicating.
> Sure I had to take the baby afghan back 12 rows, but I just didn`t feel comfortable the way it was. My hubby couldn`t see where I had gone wrong with Conners baby afghan, but I could.
> I hope that one day the twins will be wrapping their own sons in the same baby afghans so it has to be perfect.
> I`m my own worst critic.


Your right Wendy, When I first started knitting, I was not able to pinpoint what I did wrong sometimes, so confusing to try to figure it out that I would have to start over from the beginning... maybe that's how I learned.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> That must have been so frustrating for you Yarny. I don`t blame you for putting it away for the time being. I was the same way last night with this afghan. I was tired, so instead of knitting another row, I put it n my knitting basket in case I made a mistake.


I am in-between projects now with no idea of what I want to do next, so have been knitting headbands. I've been using stash and just stocking up on headbands. My niece just got one of those new haircuts where they buzz cut the hair all over the head, but leave the top long - I don't know what it is called. Anyway, her head will get cold this winter so I'm making headbands. I just started one with really, really chunky yarn and I find it difficult to work with. I don't know what it is but after every row, mind you it's only 36 stitches, I feel like I've just knitted a whole afghan. I think I will rip it out and crochet a headband with this yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good Afternoon D&P, I have had Tea instead of coffee, it just doesn't do the trick for me either.
> 
> Working in the yard today, my plan is to get all of it done this week-end. Put a couple items out in front field to sell. Hope to make extra room in the barn. I hate to part with my horse sled, but I won't be using it anymore. Ranger as been gone now for almost two years. It would be beautiful filled with packages around Christmas and put in the yard, but it's too heavy for that and in to good of shape to set out in the weather. It's time to let go and let a family enjoy it.


That's a gorgeous sled Gali; I can see where it would be hard to part with it. I hope it goes to a good new home. There is a very interesting carriage / sled museum in Cardston, AB that we always enjoyed taking guests to visit.

http://www.history.alberta.ca/remington/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am in-between projects now with no idea of what I want to do next, so have been knitting headbands. I've been using stash and just stocking up on headbands. My niece just got one of those new haircuts where they buzz cut the hair all over the head, but leave the top long - I don't know what it is called. Anyway, her head will get cold this winter so I'm making headbands. I just started one with really, really chunky yarn and I find it difficult to work with. I don't know what it is but after every row, mind you it's only 36 stitches, I feel like I've just knitted a whole afghan. I think I will rip it out and crochet a headband with this yarn.


Headbands are very popular items here Solo; I bet your niece will love it. I've seen a few of those hairstyles and not just on young girls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Afternoon D&P, I have had Tea instead of coffee, it just doesn't do the trick for me either.
> 
> Working in the yard today, my plan is to get all of it done this week-end. Put a couple items out in front field to sell. Hope to make extra room in the barn. I hate to part with my horse sled, but I won't be using it anymore. Ranger as been gone now for almost two years. It would be beautiful filled with packages around Christmas and put in the yard, but it's too heavy for that and in to good of shape to set out in the weather. It's time to let go and let a family enjoy it.


Oh I would love to have it. It is beautiful it's an Over the river and through the woods sleigh. It does need a horse even the song says that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am in-between projects now with no idea of what I want to do next, so have been knitting headbands. I've been using stash and just stocking up on headbands. My niece just got one of those new haircuts where they buzz cut the hair all over the head, but leave the top long - I don't know what it is called. Anyway, her head will get cold this winter so I'm making headbands. I just started one with really, really chunky yarn and I find it difficult to work with. I don't know what it is but after every row, mind you it's only 36 stitches, I feel like I've just knitted a whole afghan. I think I will rip it out and crochet a headband with this yarn.


Sounds good to me I am between yarns rip and knit knit and rip .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a great sled. My brother has a covered wagon and two belgian horses that pull it. He used it quite often. However, it is a lot of work to get them hooked up and ready to go.


galinipper said:


> Good Afternoon D&P, I have had Tea instead of coffee, it just doesn't do the trick for me either.
> 
> Working in the yard today, my plan is to get all of it done this week-end. Put a couple items out in front field to sell. Hope to make extra room in the barn. I hate to part with my horse sled, but I won't be using it anymore. Ranger as been gone now for almost two years. It would be beautiful filled with packages around Christmas and put in the yard, but it's too heavy for that and in to good of shape to set out in the weather. It's time to let go and let a family enjoy it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I read your message this a.m. as I was drinking my morning cuppa. No one should have to face a day without it. Glad your husband realized it was necessary to purchase some asap.



theyarnlady said:


> I am crabby this A.M. got up no coffee left could have tea but want my coffee. So husband out to the store. He does not like a grunpy wife going around being crabby about every thing.
> 
> So after my coffee I should be all right. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I read your message this a.m. as I was drinking my morning cuppa. No one should have to face a day without it. Glad your husband realized it was necessary to purchase some asap.


Isn't that the truth, I have to have a cup just to wake up. He has been married to me long enough to know what will happen . He doesn't want me to cuff him upside the head. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with both of you, I can not function without coffee.
> 
> We had frost on the pumpkin this morning, highs in the 40's today and tomorrow. Time for winter coats and hats. Also time to go through my completed projects for hat donation for the schools.


Oh it is cold and your right time to get winter clothes out.

You are so kind Joey helping others and sharing like you do. :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great minds think alike. I was also bagging up my donations this a.m. Fall in definitely here.


joeysomma said:


> I agree with both of you, I can not function without coffee.
> 
> We had frost on the pumpkin this morning, highs in the 40's today and tomorrow. Time for winter coats and hats. Also time to go through my completed projects for hat donation for the schools.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all...happy Friday. 
I hope your caffeine has kicked in now Yarny. 
I`ve never understood why they have caffeine free coffee on the market. Caffeine is what`s needed for a good cup of coffee. But what do I know, I don`t even drink it - or tea either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all...happy Friday.
> I hope your caffeine has kicked in now Yarny.
> I`ve never understood why they have caffeine free coffee on the market. Caffeine is what`s needed for a good cup of coffee. But what do I know, I don`t even drink it - or tea either.


Wee Bee what do you drink in morning? Do you like sweet tea?

It seem to be catching on up here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wee Bee what do you drink in morning? Do you like sweet tea?
> 
> It seem to be catching on up here.


Water mostly Yarny. I do like a glass of Pepsi with lots of ice with my early evening meal though.
I know it`s unusual for a Brit not to like tea, but I loathe it. I must have a phobia against it because I won`t drink out of a mug or glass that`s had hubbys iced tea in it.
A few years ago hubby was making iced tea. He poured the tea in a gallon jug to cool it on the counter top. I pushed the jug aside while wiping down the countertop, and felt some hot tea slosh inside the jug. It made me so queasy that I had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Hubby always thought I was exaggerating about my phobia until he witnessed me throwing up.
If he wants to make sun tea, he does it first thing in the morning so I won`t have to witness it.
Ugh I feel my stomach churning just typing it out....not kidding.
:x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are all different. I get squish around clowns or false teeth.
Not to mention clowns with false teeth.


WendyBee said:


> Water mostly Yarny. I do like a glass of Pepsi with lots of ice with my early evening meal though.
> I know it`s unusual for a Brit not to like tea, but I loathe it. I must have a phobia against it because I won`t drink out of a mug or glass that`s had hubbys iced tea in it.
> A few years ago hubby was making iced tea. He poured the tea in a gallon jug to cool it on the counter top. I pushed the jug aside while wiping down the countertop, and felt some hot tea slosh inside the jug. It made me so queasy that I had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Hubby always thought I was exaggerating about my phobia until he witnessed me throwing up.
> If he wants to make sun tea, he does it first thing in the morning so I won`t have to witness it.
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Headbands are very popular items here Solo; I bet your niece will love it. I've seen a few of those hairstyles and not just on young girls.


My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.

I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth, I have to have a cup just to wake up. He has been married to me long enough to know what will happen . He doesn't want me to cuff him upside the head. :roll: :lol:


Coffee is the one thing that is always in the house and camper. I probably have coffee instead of blood running through my veins.

Yarnie, you have taught Mr. Yarnie well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Water mostly Yarny. I do like a glass of Pepsi with lots of ice with my early evening meal though.
> I know it`s unusual for a Brit not to like tea, but I loathe it. I must have a phobia against it because I won`t drink out of a mug or glass that`s had hubbys iced tea in it.
> A few years ago hubby was making iced tea. He poured the tea in a gallon jug to cool it on the counter top. I pushed the jug aside while wiping down the countertop, and felt some hot tea slosh inside the jug. It made me so queasy that I had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Hubby always thought I was exaggerating about my phobia until he witnessed me throwing up.
> If he wants to make sun tea, he does it first thing in the morning so I won`t have to witness it.
> ...


I don't drink tea either. I was always given tea when I was sick and therefore always associate it something you drink when sick.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


Wow that`s gorgeous solo. Does your DD still wear that hat? I know I would if I was her....it would never be off my head
:mrgreen:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A friend on another site posted this earlier. I haven`t stopped laughing yet. 
I`ll never think of this song the same way again
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


Beautiful!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> A friend on another site posted this earlier. I haven`t stopped laughing yet.
> I`ll never think of this song the same way again
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


Hat is very cool. I like the way the guitars are connected.

I love it, going to make some for the guitar players in the family. Thanks for posting, your DD has to look great in it.

The 'haircut'.... I admire anyone that goes for the unusual in a cut. You only live once and with no regrets.

I was in a salon once when a woman was tired of getting her gray touched up, she also didn't want to go thru the process of letting it grow out and trimming it every few weeks. Her solution was to get her head shaved. I loved what she did, her head was a nice shape and she was looking for a change. I don't think I could do it but hurray for her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a gorgeous sled Gali; I can see where it would be hard to part with it. I hope it goes to a good new home. There is a very interesting carriage / sled museum in Cardston, AB that we always enjoyed taking guests to visit.
> 
> http://www.history.alberta.ca/remington/


Thank You ladies for the compliments on the Horse sled.

And thanks for the link to the carriage museum in Canada WCK. Beautiful pictures. I imagine it draws alot of people.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope to talk more later. Enjoy your evening


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I read your message this a.m. as I was drinking my morning cuppa. No one should have to face a day without it. Glad your husband realized it was necessary to purchase some asap.


DH made a mistake and bought de-caff only once!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with both of you, I can not function without coffee.
> 
> We had frost on the pumpkin this morning, highs in the 40's today and tomorrow. Time for winter coats and hats. Also time to go through my completed projects for hat donation for the schools.


It's cooler in the mornings, but no frost yet! Today was sunny and beautiful.

Also the time when we start collecting donations; most will be delivered early in Nov. and then continue with collections for Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Water mostly Yarny. I do like a glass of Pepsi with lots of ice with my early evening meal though.
> I know it`s unusual for a Brit not to like tea, but I loathe it. I must have a phobia against it because I won`t drink out of a mug or glass that`s had hubbys iced tea in it.
> A few years ago hubby was making iced tea. He poured the tea in a gallon jug to cool it on the counter top. I pushed the jug aside while wiping down the countertop, and felt some hot tea slosh inside the jug. It made me so queasy that I had to run to the bathroom to throw up. Hubby always thought I was exaggerating about my phobia until he witnessed me throwing up.
> If he wants to make sun tea, he does it first thing in the morning so I won`t have to witness it.
> ...


You must have had a terrible early experience with tea Wendy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


I love that hat Solo! A matching scarf with guitar borders would be a perfect addition for this winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A friend on another site posted this earlier. I haven`t stopped laughing yet.
> I`ll never think of this song the same way again
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hat is very cool. I like the way the guitars are connected.
> 
> I love it, going to make some for the guitar players in the family. Thanks for posting, your DD has to look great in it.
> 
> ...


I had my head shaved as part of a cancer fundraiser in 2006. I don't regret having it done, but it took a very long time for my hair to grow back in. It's cold without hair!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Welcome home CB. Tell us all about your adventures on your trip!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB. Tell us all about your adventures on your trip!


I want to hear also.

Am heading out for the weekend to CT.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Frosty Morning. I hate the sound of the furnace running. Alas, it is necessary. 
Our niece is getting married today. I finished her afghan a few weeks ago. Now I need to find it and gift wrap it. I hope she likes it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We`re expecting a freeze here tonight, with mountain regions expecting a drop in temperature as low as 25F.
Welcome to fall brrrrr
I hope I remember to leave those taps dripping tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. Just got on here and saw a PM from Yarnie - what a treat! Last two weeks have been crazy -
> 5 days in Mobile - home last Monday
> Tues and Wed - grandkids and DS's family for dinner
> Thurs - DD#1 came with 5 of her kids to spend the night - dinner for 12
> ...


Bonn you really have been busy. I have missed your happiness. So good you are enjoying life with your wonderful family. I knew everyone would love your knitting.That really is good news. XX
Thanks for the song on facebook. It was perfect for today.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A cat in your bed is one thing, but a snake!?

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-bed-surprise/

more puppy humour - http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-thoughts/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Finally, someone has proved what common sense dictates. Anyone with basic knowledge of Biology knows that carbon dioxide is necessary for life on earth. The "scare" is nothing more than a power and money grab. The scientists need to agree or loose their jobs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny. I`m making 2 blue and white afghans for Bill next door`s two grandsons Conner and Zane, a thick rug for our friend Mary and her hubby Randy. And last but not least for our neighbours in the little camper trailer on the bottom of our property a green and yellow afghan that I copied from a crochet pattern, and converted it to a knitting pattern. This is what is taking the longest to do.
> Plus I have lot of winter hats to make for Christmas too.


You are so kind to do all of that knitting for everyone but yourself. Bless you WeBee!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear Jinx, Glad to see you drop by and post. I need to be honest and give you a little warning. I'm not evil, mean or wicked....but I'm not perfect. This is a good thread with great people. We nurture what's good in one another and we do a good job. Enjoy.


 :thumbup: Yes we enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around, have had one heck of a week with one thing or another.
> 
> Firstly our neighbours kitten little Willie died. I found him behind my couch. Socks his Mother was heartbroken. She was trying to wake him up, and yowling. Its what woke me up last Thursday. We buried him on our property. Slowly but surely Socks is starting to eat properly again, so she`s healing. She prefers to come here than go to our neighbours place.
> 
> ...


I am sorry about little Willie. Sock must have been upset loosing her baby.  
It is so hard when our baby's leave the nest. When 2 of my kids got married 3 weeks apart we thought we would die heartbroken. We didn't and got used to it. I am sending you hugs.
Poor Conner. Is is home yet ? He sure has had a battle for his life. Praying to Jesus for his recovery.
You may need to have that hand looked at to make sure all the glass it out of it. I know you messed your knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DP


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so kind to do all of that knitting for everyone but yourself. Bless you WeBee!


Thanks Bumpy. You just reminded me that I still have a scarf to finish for me. Will wait til after Christmas if need be.
Hubby has a cold (man flu), so I told him to wear the scarf I made him for Christmas last year to keep his neck warm. He woke me up a few times with his coughing last night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. You just reminded me that I still have a scarf to finish for me. Will wait til after Christmas if need be.
> Hubby has a cold (man flu), so I told him to wear the scarf I made him for Christmas last year to keep his neck warm. He woke me up a few times with his coughing last night.


 :lol: I know men do take being sick to the extreme. :lol: Sorry for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Good Frosty Morning. I hate the sound of the furnace running. Alas, it is necessary.
> Our niece is getting married today. I finished her afghan a few weeks ago. Now I need to find it and gift wrap it. I hope she likes it.


Would love to see the afghan if you have a pic. Hope you and your family have a lovely day at the wedding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> We`re expecting a freeze here tonight, with mountain regions expecting a drop in temperature as low as 25F.
> Welcome to fall brrrrr
> I hope I remember to leave those taps dripping tonight.


Were you able to get more insulation around the pipes Wendy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in as have been busy & not where Internet was handy so not online. Hope each of you are OK as I am OK just dreading the cold as joints feeling it. We will head south soon.
> 
> Sending hugs & much love, Jane


I know you are looking forward to Florida. Thursday it was 94F here. I want cooler but gradual . Never happens that way in AR.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Wish I could read and post longer, but it's time to get things done. TL
> 
> here is a picture of my last bouquet for the year. Trimming and cutting back this week.


Those are so beautiful. Do you dig up the roots and replant next Spring? You have a green thumb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love you Yarnie! You are always Right!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I needed the right sticker Love u right back.
> 
> well you got to have friends love that song. but can't remember the rest of the words.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to GD. Is she 19? Happy Birthday to your Mom in Heaven. I know she is happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We are so blessed to have Denim friendships
> Friends -
> 
> 
> ...


I love the song. I shared it on Facebook. Thanks WCK. I love all of you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And the same to you too westy ♥
> 
> This made my night....
> http://therightscoop.com/usa-today-ted-cruz-moves-up-in-gop-power-rankings/
> ...


I was out of town so I didn't watch the debate. I didn't want to ruin my trip. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not know if the shepherds or sailors are delighted this a.m. I just know it is chilly. However, the sun is out and that is a good thing. I love the sun. I just wish it would stick around longer in the evening. I dislike the shorter hours of sunlight we get in the winter months.


I don't like the short days either but it is good to knit earlier than in the summer . I am usually outside until 8:30.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes thats it you got to have friends. Love Betty


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I thought you saying your name was Betty. You say you are the strange one. It is me too. I needed a laugh this morning. It reminded me of this last week when my friend and I were on our trip. We took turns driving. She took her car and had her sunglassed in her door. I left mine in the seat behind the wheel when it was her turn to drive.She is a blingy person I am homespun. Her glasses are aqua with faux diamonds mine plane tortoise . She was wanting me to check for traffic so she could pull out on the highway. I looked at her and she had my glasses on. It cracked me up . We are so goofy now. How did we raise kids? LOL. Thank Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The camper is one purchase I have never regretted buying. When looking at RVs, this was the one that said buy me. It's a great fit.


I am glad you enjoy your camper. You can get in it and leave all your cares behind. It was hot up your way Thursday. We were at War Eagle at the fair. Too hot for that. They say the record that day. I believe them. I have been going on and off for 25 years . It was way to hot for a fair. Very dry too. Yuck we left early.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That eureka moment you get when you`re working on a knitting project, and can see where you went wrong. The feeling is intoxicating.
> Sure I had to take the baby afghan back 12 rows, but I just didn`t feel comfortable the way it was. My hubby couldn`t see where I had gone wrong with Conners baby afghan, but I could.
> I hope that one day the twins will be wrapping their own sons in the same baby afghans so it has to be perfect.
> I`m my own worst critic.


Yes I have to go back a cable on my shawl and I am putting it off. I haven't knit in a week because I am dreading it. You will get if fixed I know you.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Gali, beautiful flowers. Webee, you are one busy lady with knitting. Yarnie, I miss our chats too. Sending hugs to all.
> 
> Not any news just slowly getting things ready for the trip around Nov. 1. Hope Molly travels as well as she did last year. Getting her shots at pet store as vet volunteers his time & all shots are only $25.00. We must have the shots up to date as if we are stopped my hiway patrol, we can be fined according to that state laws about no vaccinations up to date. Someone said some states can be $2,000. They would just have to put me in jail! LOL!


I didn't know that about the shots. That is cute with the cat and the dog. I think cats pretty much rule over dogs.
I saw the twin deer in the back yard yesterday. Jojo didn't even look up. Some watch dog he is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I like that saying. I had to frog the hat I was working on. I put it down last night because I Was not loving it. This a.m. I hated it. Is it not wonderful we can reuse the yarn


Yes it is good to rip out and then start something we love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Afternoon D&P, I have had Tea instead of coffee, it just doesn't do the trick for me either.
> 
> Working in the yard today, my plan is to get all of it done this week-end. Put a couple items out in front field to sell. Hope to make extra room in the barn. I hate to part with my horse sled, but I won't be using it anymore. Ranger as been gone now for almost two years. It would be beautiful filled with packages around Christmas and put in the yard, but it's too heavy for that and in to good of shape to set out in the weather. It's time to let go and let a family enjoy it.


What a treasure to own. It is hard letting go of our things. Someone else will get to enjoy it now. Sorry about Ranger. I know Teeno would look cute behind the wheel. 
:shock: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the afghan if you have a pic. Hope you and your family have a lovely day at the wedding.


Ditto what westy said.
Would love to see your afghan pic too please.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I enjoy your company. This is a nice group of friends sharing their days with each other.


Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Yes we enjoy each other's company.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will post a picture before I wrap it. I got lost getting it out the closet. Do you ever do that? Go into a room for one thing and end up doing 20 other things and forget the one thing you went in there to do.


west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the afghan if you have a pic. Hope you and your family have a lovely day at the wedding.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow that`s gorgeous solo. Does your DD still wear that hat? I know I would if I was her....it would never be off my head
> :mrgreen:


Thank you so much Wendy. Yes she still wears the hat. I also made one with red and white guitars on a black background.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has tried putting Vick's on their feet at bedtime to prevent coughing. I accidentally tried it as I was putting Vick's on my toe nail to get rid of fungus infection. I got bronchitis but never coughed at night. Doctor and I figured out that maybe there is something to that theory. It could NOT have been a wishful thinking affect as I had never heard of it before then. Thankfully have not had bronchitis since so do not know if it really works for me. Got rid of fungus also.
I hope hubby feels better soon so you both get some rest.



WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. You just reminded me that I still have a scarf to finish for me. Will wait til after Christmas if need be.
> Hubby has a cold (man flu), so I told him to wear the scarf I made him for Christmas last year to keep his neck warm. He woke me up a few times with his coughing last night.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A friend on another site posted this earlier. I haven`t stopped laughing yet.
> I`ll never think of this song the same way again
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hat is very cool. I like the way the guitars are connected.
> 
> I love it, going to make some for the guitar players in the family. Thanks for posting, your DD has to look great in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gali. Using the three colors was a challenge for me.

My niece is one for changing her look- which is a good thing. She always was lazy about combing her hair when she was younger and naturally it was always knotted. I really thought she would cut it short and keep it that way. Now, she cuts it when she's tired of dealing with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love that hat Solo! A matching scarf with guitar borders would be a perfect addition for this winter.


Thanks WCK. I think my next project will be mittens. I've made fingerless gloves, but want to learn to make mittens. The hat, scarf and mittens would be a nice ensemble wouldn't it?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thursday it was 90, yesterday just made 70 and today probably 65. It's been in the high 40's at night. We are in for some really nice fall weather for the next 7 days (if you can believe the forecast).


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A cat in your bed is one thing, but a snake!?
> 
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-bed-surprise/
> 
> more puppy humour - http://www.suggestedpost.eu/dog-thoughts/


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you enjoy your camper. You can get in it and leave all your cares behind. It was hot up your way Thursday. We were at War Eagle at the fair. Too hot for that. They say the record that day. I believe them. I have been going on and off for 25 years . It was way to hot for a fair. Very dry too. Yuck we left early.


Our fair finished over the weekend. Attendance was up from last year because the weather was so good. Sorry you didn't enjoy yours.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.

Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

IPAD acting up guess it doesn't like this Internet!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

i love your shawl. The color is perfect and festive. How nice to share your talent with others.


Janeway said:


> Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.
> 
> Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Were you able to get more insulation around the pipes Wendy?


Yes we did westy. And got more insulation around the door frames in the front and back doors too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> i love your shawl. The color is perfect and festive. How nice to share your talent with others.


Thanks, haven't met you yet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did westy. And got more insulation around the door frames in the front and back doors too.


Oh! Good! Webee as I worry about your freeze every winter. Nothing worse than being w/o water. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


Your knitting is lovely.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I snuck in here last week. Members were nice enough to let me stay.


Janeway said:


> Thanks, haven't met you yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/nathanielKnowss/photos/a.646722082039262.1073741833.216664328378375/832046253506843/?type=3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


That is so cute. A scarf would be great with her hat. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.
> 
> Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


That`s so gorgeous Janie. And such a worthwhile cause too. Wonderful job.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


That`s so lovely jinx. The fringe really sets it off beautifully. 
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh! Good! Webee as I worry about your freeze every winter. Nothing worse than being w/o water. Hugs.


And warm hugs from me to you too Janie. ♥
I just switched on the electric throws on the bed. It felt so glorious last night climbing into a lovely warm bed.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I snuck in here last week. Members were nice enough to let me stay.


 I`m glad you stayed Jinx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is hard to admit our children are adults and are capable of making their own decisions. It was the hardest when my oldest son left. He joined the Navy 3 days before Iraq invaded Kuwait. He left home for basic the day after Christmas. Then the day we got on the plane to go to his graduation, they declared the cease-fire. It was in the Lord's plan for him and us. The Lord took care of our youngest son also. His National Guard unit was activated to go to Iraq. They were training in Mississippi (Hurricane Katrina time), he got mono (he was never sick before). He came home for two weeks to recover, so he missed about 4 weeks of training in total. Rather than going to Iraq, he was sent to Kuwait. I guess I am a little melancholy.


God heard your prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks, I enjoy your company. This is a nice group of friends sharing their days with each other.


I am glad you joined us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Our fair finished over the weekend. Attendance was up from last year because the weather was so good. Sorry you didn't enjoy yours.


Was it "Heart of the Country"? Or something like that name? Maybe next year we can try yours. I have heard Tulsa has a good fair. Did you go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.
> 
> Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


Someone is going to enjoy that.It will keep them warm and cozy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


I love it. Some people like fringe some don't. It looks good with fringe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did westy. And got more insulation around the door frames in the front and back doors too.


I am glad. You really had a cold winter last year. No one should have melt ice to cook or clean. Yay!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I will post a picture before I wrap it. I got lost getting it out the closet. Do you ever do that? Go into a room for one thing and end up doing 20 other things and forget the one thing you went in there to do.


All too often! I saw a funny video about that a while ago where someone spends most of the day going from one thing to another without finishing any of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Gali. Using the three colors was a challenge for me.
> 
> My niece is one for changing her look- which is a good thing. She always was lazy about combing her hair when she was younger and naturally it was always knotted. I really thought she would cut it short and keep it that way. Now, she cuts it when she's tired of dealing with it.


Has she tried dreads Solo? I have a few regulars (male & female) that come in for yarn to felt it into their dreads. Very nice people, but they will need a buzz cut if they ever decide they don't want dreads anymore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I think my next project will be mittens. I've made fingerless gloves, but want to learn to make mittens. The hat, scarf and mittens would be a nice ensemble wouldn't it?


It would be beautiful in both the white and black backgrounds. Go for it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.
> 
> Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


Beautiful shawl Janie! The Cancer Centre will be so happy to receive it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


I love your afghan Jinx, it's gorgeous. Wonderful gift for your niece. A lot of people love fringes on afghans and scarves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes we did westy. And got more insulation around the door frames in the front and back doors too.


I'm glad Wendy! You had such a rough winter with all the frozen pipes last year, I hate to see you go through all that again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/nathanielKnowss/photos/a.646722082039262.1073741833.216664328378375/832046253506843/?type=3


  That is one big pumpkin! I bet it took a while to carve.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.suggestedpost.eu/harvey-and-harmony/
on-line puppy dating :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 17

Anxiety is a result of envisioning the future without Me. So the best defense against worry is staying in communication with Me. When you turn your thoughts toward Me, you can think much more positively. Remember to listen, as well as to speak, making your thoughts a dialogue with Me.

If you must consider upcoming events, follow these rules: 1) Do not linger in the future, because anxieties sprout up like mushrooms when you wander there. 2) Remember the promise of My continual Presence; include Me in any imagery that comes to mind. This mental discipline does not come easily, because you are accustomed to being god of your fantasies. However, the reality of My Presence with you, now and forevermore, outshines any fantasy you could ever imagine.

Then Jesus said to his disciples: Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat; or about your body, what you will wear. Life is more than food, and the body more than clothes. Consider the ravens: They do not sow or reap, they have no storeroom or barn; yet God feeds them. And how much more valuable you are than birds! Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life? Since you cannot do this very little thing, why do you worry about the rest?
Luke 12:2226

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.
Ephesians 3:2021


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 17
> 
> Anxiety is a result of envisioning the future without Me. So the best defense against worry is staying in communication with Me. When you turn your thoughts toward Me, you can think much more positively. Remember to listen, as well as to speak, making your thoughts a dialogue with Me.
> 
> ...


Amen. It hit home. Thank you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome home CB, I imagine you looked ravishing in aqua rhinestone sun glasses. 

Sounds like you had a great time, it's good to get away with friends....and then you can come home to friends.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I had my head shaved as part of a cancer fundraiser in 2006. I don't regret having it done, but it took a very long time for my hair to grow back in. It's cold without hair!


HAHA, I imagine you wore alot of hats if it was cold weather, heck ...even if it was warm weather. You were one brave gal, but for the cause you stepped up to do your part. good for you WCK. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm shopping for a new avatar this AM, and I can't seem to find one that makes me smile.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Has she tried dreads Solo? I have a few regulars (male & female) that come in for yarn to felt it into their dreads. Very nice people, but they will need a buzz cut if they ever decide they don't want dreads anymore.


I had no idea that yarn was used in dreads. Now that you mention it, it's the perfect solution for bulk and color.

Had a stylist once that had dreads, his name was Justice. I can't say anything else about him that would not cause me to cuss. :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It was 25 degrees here this AM. I seen a clip on a weather channel that showed El Nino and how it will effect our weather. In my area it's going to be more dry than usual. 
So, if correct .....it will be cold and not as much snow. Translation....bitter cold, gray, no sun and ugly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Frosty Morning Everyone. Thanks for the nice comments on my afghan. I did like it better after I added the fringe. I guess the kids were right, again.
We did not get to go to the wedding. Hubby has not up to it. I felt so bad for him as it is his only niece.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Pumpkin Latte

1 cup half and half

2 Tbs. canned pumpkin

2 Tbs. maple syrup

2 cloves

1 cinnamon stick

1/4 cup strong coffee or espresso

Combine first 5 ingr.in a pot and bring to gentle boil, remove from heat and disgard clove and cinn. Whisk vigorously until milk is foamy. Pour coffee in large cup and top with foamy milk mixture.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Good Frosty Morning Everyone. Thanks for the nice comments on my afghan. I did like it better after I added the fringe. I guess the kids were right, again.
> We did not get to go to the wedding. Hubby has not up to it. I felt so bad for him as it is his only niece.


To bad you two could not attend. I just seen your picture, thanks for posting. I think it's beautiful. A lot of work went into that and for sure the newlyweds will cherish it for many years. 
Hope you DH rebounds soon and can visit niece and her husband.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. It was so nice to take a hot shower this morning. If the fall and winter are as cold as last night I`ll be very happy.

Hubby did have to reset the hot water heater, but it didn`t take long to heat back up


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I waited to see if the coffee drink was as good as it sounds, it's very good, I had no half and half, I had heavy whipping cream but decided not to go that route, so I used unsweetened vanilla almond milk. Yep.. sipping it now. 

I need to get off here and be productive. I have knitting to do, laundry to fold and I can see dog hair tumbleweeds on the stairs. No Kidding

TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. It was so nice to take a hot shower this morning. If the fall and winter are as cold as last night I`ll be very happy.
> 
> Hubby did have to reset the hot water heater, but it didn`t take long to heat back up


Good Morning Wendy,

and have a beautiful day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally finished Conners baby afghan at 12.45 am.
And talking of Conner he is finally out of the hospital and recovering nicely at home. He came home Thursday. 
I can`t get too much info as Bill next door is sick with flu, so he can`t go and visit the twins until he`s recovered.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


Very pretty shawl. I, too, would have left the fringe off.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it "Heart of the Country"? Or something like that name? Maybe next year we can try yours. I have heard Tulsa has a good fair. Did you go?


I don't go to the fairs. They are wasted on me as I don't do the rides. The food I could do but then I have to pay admission just to buy the food. don't I sound like a crabby apple?  

When DD was younger, we would go the the fairs in FL with friends. DD had a rabbit and naturally wanted to see the rabbit exhibit. I entered the tent, looked around and said to my friends I have to leave, I'll meet up with you later. 250 rabbits in the tent sent me into an allergy fit. I didn't make it out of the tent before my eyes began tearing and my chest got tight. It was horrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Has she tried dreads Solo? I have a few regulars (male & female) that come in for yarn to felt it into their dreads. Very nice people, but they will need a buzz cut if they ever decide they don't want dreads anymore.


No WCK, no dreads. She's more interested in adding color to her hair than anything else. She's been blond, a redhead, some kind of bronze look that was pretty, some colorful streaks, etc. No braids or dreads. I've seen some really long dreads on some men and wonder if it hurts to wear their hair that long.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/harvey-and-harmony/
> on-line puppy dating :lol:


How cute was that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Welcome home CB, I imagine you looked ravishing in aqua rhinestone sun glasses.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time, it's good to get away with friends....and then you can come home to friends.


I love coming home to my friends. I thought of you all. It was a good time and when by so fast. Thanks for the welcome back home.♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I finally finished Conners baby afghan at 12.45 am.
> And talking of Conner he is finally out of the hospital and recovering nicely at home. He came home Thursday.
> I can`t get too much info as Bill next door is sick with flu, so he can`t go and visit the twins until he`s recovered.


I'm glad Conner is home and hope he stays healthy. Hugs to Bill and hope he is over the flu soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm shopping for a new avatar this AM, and I can't seem to find one that makes me smile.


You picked a good one. It looks my hair. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't go to the fairs. They are wasted on me as I don't do the rides. The food I could do but then I have to pay admission just to buy the food. don't I sound like a crabby apple?
> 
> When DD was younger, we would go the the fairs in FL with friends. DD had a rabbit and naturally wanted to see the rabbit exhibit. I entered the tent, looked around and said to my friends I have to leave, I'll meet up with you later. 250 rabbits in the tent sent me into an allergy fit. I didn't make it out of the tent before my eyes began tearing and my chest got tight. It was horrible.


I don't like regular fairs or carnivals either. This was a craft fair. It has been going on since 1954. People come from all over for the crafts. I thought since you live so close you had heard of it. War Eagle Craft show http://www.wareaglemill.com/fall-craft-fair/. 
Oh no! I know how you felt. I am allergic to deer and guinea pigs. I do the same thing. Ahahah shoo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't shared this with anyone but Yarnie and WCK. We found out last Sunday my MIL has cancer. She is in Hospice care and not expected to live long. Please pray for my DH and family. Thank y'all! XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My niece and her friends love to wear headbands. My niece has quite a head of hair, so thick and wavy. I wasn't too surprised that she tried this haircut. She absolutely loves it and it cuts time spent dealing with all of her hair.   I suppose I should also make up some hats as well.
> 
> I made this hat for DD last year. She play the guitar quite well. I'm trying to gather the energy to make her a scarf as well.


That is so neat love it . Scarf sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love coming home to my friends. I thought of you all. It was a good time and when by so fast. Thanks for the welcome back home.♥


CB, Welcome home!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne love your wrap some one will be blessed because of you.

Jinx's what a beautiful afgan , lots of work in that. Sure it will be much loved.

Sorry your husband is not feeling well.

WeeBee glad you are getting set for winter and hope no problems come about.
Oh that is nice to her Conner is home.

trying to catch up here.

LL have a good trip and see you here when back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Welcome home!


How are you LL just miss you and here you are. You must have been reading my mind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Welcome home!


Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you LL just miss you and here you are. You must have been reading my mind.


Hi YL. I just got home - my husband and I visited his son and his family. We have been "estranged" for years, but are trying. It was a very nice visit. What is in the past is past. He tryed to ruin our marriage and it backfired on him. Now that he has children of his own, it is different. However, he knows that he cannot have a relationship with his father without me. If anything happens to my husband, I do not expect anything from his son. (Attention that is). This is all progress.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I waited to see if the coffee drink was as good as it sounds, it's very good, I had no half and half, I had heavy whipping cream but decided not to go that route, so I used unsweetened vanilla almond milk. Yep.. sipping it now.
> 
> I need to get off here and be productive. I have knitting to do, laundry to fold and I can see dog hair tumbleweeds on the stairs. No Kidding
> 
> TL


yumm sounds good to me. Cats hair is all over here too. so can't call them dust bunnies more like cat balls.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. I just got home - my husband and I visited his son and his family. We have been "estranged" for years, but are trying. It was a very nice visit. What is in the past is past. He tryed to ruin our marriage and it backfired on him. Now that he has children of his own, it is different. However, he knows that he cannot have a relationship with his father without me. If anything happens to my husband, I do not expect anything from his son. (Attention that is). This is all progress.


Hope he grows up and see's how much you have done for his dad. I was always there for SM and SS, but in the end they turn out to be the Witches of wind.

Glad that things may be easing up a bit for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope he grows up and see's how much you have done for his dad. I was always there for SM and SS, but in the end they turn out to be the Witches of wind.
> 
> Glad that things may be easing up a bit for you.


It was hell for me. He would scream that he hated me and verbally abused me. Yelled at me all the time. I just took it. Then I had enough. It was about 18 years of estrangement. A loooong time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't go to the fairs. They are wasted on me as I don't do the rides. The food I could do but then I have to pay admission just to buy the food. don't I sound like a crabby apple?
> 
> When DD was younger, we would go the the fairs in FL with friends. DD had a rabbit and naturally wanted to see the rabbit exhibit. I entered the tent, looked around and said to my friends I have to leave, I'll meet up with you later. 250 rabbits in the tent sent me into an allergy fit. I didn't make it out of the tent before my eyes began tearing and my chest got tight. It was horrible.


Thats bad when you only just entered tent. Do you have the same problem with angora yarn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was hell for me. He would scream that he hated me and verbally abused me. Yelled at me all the time. I just took it. Then I had enough. It was about 18 years of estrangement. A loooong time.


Would do the same infact have done it with SM and her kid. Both of them have issues and they had big issues with me. SM threaten me about a Bible my dad gave me. Said if I did not give it back to her she was going to tell every one in family what I had done. Brother told me I had done nothing wrong and set her straight on that. SS wow she loved to call me just to yell at me. It really bug her that I stayed calm and did not answer any way but did not raise my voice. She wanted everything of Dad's for her and the witch to look at what they wanted sent them everything but his books and family pictures. Then the dim wit sends me an email saying she gave me everything that they did not want. Problem with that is told my brother did not want any of it. Had what I wanted. Brother got for me the camera, grandfathers picture and phone I bought him. Brother was crying about way everything turned out this was the day after Dad died. He was upset because I told him there is no way I am going to his memorial with those two sitting by me. SM did not even mention my mom on obits. she only her and SS. My name was an add on. I can laugh about it now, but then not so much. 
I have to tell this about SM and bible. She wanted it back because it cost 78 dollars. My gosh money was her way of life. She even took the stamps off letters Dad had gotten in the fifty's from his family memebers.

Do you get the feeling I could care less about them. Told husband if she causes any more problem I would do the Lawyer route. But as Brother said who is she going to talk to as she has no family. The members of my family my Dad told his family just what she had done. So don't think she will have any one who will listen to her. :roll: :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The day has come which I knew for a while. My darling Tiptwo Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
I got up late this morning because I was up knitting baby Conners afghan til the early hours. I didn`t see Tiptwo when I got up like I usually do. Hubby said she went out at 8am after she had a few bites of breakfast. I figured she was out on the front porch enjoying the sun on the front porch as she usually does - but she wasn`t.
It`s a bitterly cold day today even though the sun is shining, so I can only assume that Tiptwo went out into the woods for the last time. Me and hubby have been outside looking for her, and calling her name but we both came to the same conclusion that she isn`t coming back.
I`m truly heartbroken, but there is a part of me that`s relieved that she`s free from pain.
I will truly miss her. She didn`t make it to her 15th Birthday next month, maybe it`s a blessing. Ironically she went to sleep on the afghan I made her last month as it was close to the electric fireplace. It was the first time she had done so since I made it for her. i`m glad she got a tiny bit of use out of it. 
Such a brave sweet girl she was.
He`s my fave pic of her that I made when she was a few months old


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would do the same infact have done it with SM and her kid. Both of them have issues and they had big issues with me. SM threaten me about a Bible my dad gave me. Said if I did not give it back to her she was going to tell every one in family what I had done. Brother told me I had done nothing wrong and set her straight on that. SS wow she loved to call me just to yell at me. It really bug her that I stayed calm and did not answer any way but did not raise my voice. She wanted everything of Dad's for her and the witch to look at what they wanted sent them everything but his books and family pictures. Then the dim wit sends me an email saying she gave me everything that they did not want. Problem with that is told my brother did not want any of it. Had what I wanted. Brother got for me the camera, grandfathers picture and phone I bought him. Brother was crying about way everything turned out this was the day after Dad died. He was upset because I told him there is no way I am going to his memorial with those two sitting by me. SM did not even mention my mom on obits. she only her and SS. My name was an add on. I can laugh about it now, but then not so much.
> I have to tell this about SM and bible. She wanted it back because it cost 78 dollars. My gosh money was her way of life. She even took the stamps off letters Dad had gotten in the fifty's from his family memebers.
> 
> Do you get the feeling I could care less about them. Told husband if she causes any more problem I would do the Lawyer route. But as Brother said who is she going to talk to as she has no family. The members of my family my Dad told his family just what she had done. So don't think she will have any one who will listen to her. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The day has come which I knew for a while. My darling Tiptwo Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I got up late this morning because I was up knitting baby Conners afghan til the early hours. I didn`t see Tiptwo when I got up like I usually do. Hubby said she went out at 8am after she had a few bites of breakfast. I figured she was out on the front porch enjoying the sun on the front porch as she usually does - but she wasn`t.
> It`s a bitterly cold day today even though the sun is shining, so I can only assume that Tiptwo went out into the woods for the last time. Me and hubby have been outside looking for her, and calling her name but we both came to the same conclusion that she isn`t coming back.
> I`m truly heartbroken, but there is a part of me that`s relieved that she`s free from pain.
> ...


Oh am so sorry WeeBee .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would do the same infact have done it with SM and her kid. Both of them have issues and they had big issues with me. SM threaten me about a Bible my dad gave me. Said if I did not give it back to her she was going to tell every one in family what I had done. Brother told me I had done nothing wrong and set her straight on that. SS wow she loved to call me just to yell at me. It really bug her that I stayed calm and did not answer any way but did not raise my voice. She wanted everything of Dad's for her and the witch to look at what they wanted sent them everything but his books and family pictures. Then the dim wit sends me an email saying she gave me everything that they did not want. Problem with that is told my brother did not want any of it. Had what I wanted. Brother got for me the camera, grandfathers picture and phone I bought him. Brother was crying about way everything turned out this was the day after Dad died. He was upset because I told him there is no way I am going to his memorial with those two sitting by me. SM did not even mention my mom on obits. she only her and SS. My name was an add on. I can laugh about it now, but then not so much.
> I have to tell this about SM and bible. She wanted it back because it cost 78 dollars. My gosh money was her way of life. She even took the stamps off letters Dad had gotten in the fifty's from his family memebers.
> 
> Do you get the feeling I could care less about them. Told husband if she causes any more problem I would do the Lawyer route. But as Brother said who is she going to talk to as she has no family. The members of my family my Dad told his family just what she had done. So don't think she will have any one who will listen to her. :roll: :shock:


He tried to sue me. Civil suit. I confronted him with what he did one time and he called me a liar. I am no liar. It was really brutal for me. Husband did nothing. I thing I could have hung in there if my DH did something about it. I would have held on - but he didn't.

Sorry you went through all of this. I know how it feels. At the time it is very, very upsetting. It got to the point for me that I just couldn't take it any more.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesterday our daughter stopped in and delivered the last of the produce from her garden. She packed a cooler when she left home in Minnesota and brought it to us in Wi. I just had a salad with fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. It tasted better than anything I eaten in years.
She took about 50 hats I made to donate them to her charity. I am always amazed how my daughter and granddaughter oh and ah over the things I make. They should be "old hat" to them by now. Daughter says she will take a picture and count them when she gets home. She had to hurry yesterday to the wedding.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not like fringe. However, the afghan just did not look finished without it. What else could I have done?


soloweygirl said:


> Very pretty shawl. I, too, would have left the fringe off.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Caring thoughts to husband and his family as they travel this painful path.


Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared this with anyone but Yarnie and WCK. We found out last Sunday my MIL has cancer. She is in Hospice care and not expected to live long. Please pray for my DH and family. Thank y'all! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yesterday our daughter stopped in and delivered the last of the produce from her garden. She packed a cooler when she left home in Minnesota and brought it to us in Wi. I just had a salad with fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. It tasted better than anything I eaten in years.
> She took about 50 hats I made to donate them to her charity. I am always amazed how my daughter and granddaughter oh and ah over the things I make. They should be "old hat" to them by now. Daughter says she will take a picture and count them when she gets home. She had to hurry yesterday to the wedding.


You are blessed, Jinx!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not like fringe. However, the afghan just did not look finished without it. What else could I have done?


Fringe can be good. You made it? What else could be better?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yesterday our daughter stopped in and delivered the last of the produce from her garden. She packed a cooler when she left home in Minnesota and brought it to us in Wi. I just had a salad with fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. It tasted better than anything I eaten in years.
> She took about 50 hats I made to donate them to her charity. I am always amazed how my daughter and granddaughter oh and ah over the things I make. They should be "old hat" to them by now. Daughter says she will take a picture and count them when she gets home. She had to hurry yesterday to the wedding.


Oh how nice of your daughter to share that with you .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

so cute, especially the dog trying to climb into the pail




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766457376809950


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm shopping for a new avatar this AM, and I can't seem to find one that makes me smile.


  you found a good one, it made me smile! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It was 25 degrees here this AM. I seen a clip on a weather channel that showed El Nino and how it will effect our weather. In my area it's going to be more dry than usual.
> So, if correct .....it will be cold and not as much snow. Translation....bitter cold, gray, no sun and ugly.


Cooler here lately so it was time to bring out the flannel sheets and an extra comforter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Good Frosty Morning Everyone. Thanks for the nice comments on my afghan. I did like it better after I added the fringe. I guess the kids were right, again.
> We did not get to go to the wedding. Hubby has not up to it. I felt so bad for him as it is his only niece.


I'm so sorry to hear that DH isn't well, hope he's on the mend soon. It must have been such a disappointment to miss the wedding.

The trend in destination weddings has meant that we haven't attended the last few nieces/nephews weddings. I understand the romance and excitement of the resort destinations, but it's still a little disappointing that they've incorporated the wedding into their honeymoon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I finally finished Conners baby afghan at 12.45 am.
> And talking of Conner he is finally out of the hospital and recovering nicely at home. He came home Thursday.
> I can`t get too much info as Bill next door is sick with flu, so he can`t go and visit the twins until he`s recovered.


That's wonderful news about Conner. Hope he continues to improve and catch up with his brother - and that Bill is also well enough to visit the babies soon.

Will you post a pic of the afghan or wait until they're both done?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my poor weeds the leaves have covered them up. I hope they are alright would hate to lose them even one lost weed is to much for me to think about. It's sad just sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cooler here lately so it was time to bring out the flannel sheets and an extra comforter.


That is what I was thinking but weather person said we will again be in 70' a couple of days next week. Will be a good day for me to wash all the windows outside as I did not do them in spring. May actual be able to see out them again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367235-1.html

you just have to go read this. to funny for words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my poor weeds the leaves have covered them up. I hope they are alright would hate to lose them even one lost weed is to much for me to think about. It's sad just sad.


Don't worry they will thrive this winter and be back next Spring.
You know what I saw on my trip? Someone had taken yarn and wound around about 10 times and then crocheted it all together for a faux cowl. I can't believe someone will come along and buy that. Another thing I can't understand is the knit ropes that people use to pretend they have a real cowl on. Is it just me or does it look stupid to anyone else?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful news about Conner. Hope he continues to improve and catch up with his brother - and that Bill is also well enough to visit the babies soon.
> 
> Will you post a pic of the afghan or wait until they're both done?


That is good news about Conner. I hope Bill gets well soon too. Can't wait to see WeBees work again.
Tomorrow is the big day WCK. Keep us posted on who wins. We are rooting for the best one for your country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry they will thrive this winter and be back next Spring.
> You know what I saw on my trip? Someone had taken yarn and wound around about 10 times and then crocheted it all together for a faux cowl. I can't believe someone will come along and buy that. Another thing I can't understand is the knit ropes that people use to pretend they have a real cowl on. Is it just me or does it look stupid to anyone else?


Did they call it rope a dope??? Or I am just wrapping my neck to cover my neck so I look like I did something???How faux can a cow be any way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No WCK, no dreads. She's more interested in adding color to her hair than anything else. She's been blond, a redhead, some kind of bronze look that was pretty, some colorful streaks, etc. No braids or dreads. I've seen some really long dreads on some men and wonder if it hurts to wear their hair that long.


I think some of them would be uncomfortable to sleep on too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared this with anyone but Yarnie and WCK. We found out last Sunday my MIL has cancer. She is in Hospice care and not expected to live long. Please pray for my DH and family. Thank y'all! XX


Thinking of you and your family CB; always in my prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you ever see a dream walking well I did. thats a song and I would worry if I saw a dream walking. I think that would be the time I would need to see a drink walking .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. I just got home - my husband and I visited his son and his family. We have been "estranged" for years, but are trying. It was a very nice visit. What is in the past is past. He tryed to ruin our marriage and it backfired on him. Now that he has children of his own, it is different. However, he knows that he cannot have a relationship with his father without me. If anything happens to my husband, I do not expect anything from his son. (Attention that is). This is all progress.


I'm glad that the relationship is a little more positive LL. It's not easy to get past the hurts and I give you so much credit for trying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367235-1.html
> 
> you just have to go read this. to funny for words.


peanuts :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yumm sounds good to me. Cats hair is all over here too. so can't call them dust bunnies more like cat balls.


Yarnie, DH and I were watching some hilarious "Dear Kitten" videos this afternoon. There is a whole series done as ads for Friskies.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNnU78TaSZs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did they call it rope a dope??? Or I am just wrapping my neck to cover my neck so I look like I did something???How faux can a cow be any way.


I don't know if it has a name or not but not a moo cow a neck cowl. How udderly riduculus (too late to spell ) :lol: Silly time . Popcorn time too if you like. Either one fine with me. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thinking of you and your family CB; always in my prayers.


Thank you. We are a wreck waiting to get the phone call. I pray she is not in pain. I hope she eases into the next life . She has had many problems in this life. We want to have peace and happiness in the next life. God bless her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if it has a name or not but not a moo cow a neck cowl. How udderly riduculus (too late to spell ) :lol: Silly time . Popcorn time too if you like. Either one fine with me. :!:


I can't find any udder one who moo's me like a cow who is cowlick. That is udderly re dic u less.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that the relationship is a little more positive LL. It's not easy to get past the hurts and I give you so much credit for trying.


I missed this post. I am glad LL that it went better for you and DH. Maybe things will start new for your family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. We are a wreck waiting to get the phone call. I pray she is not in pain. I hope she eases into the next life . She has had many problems in this life. We want to have peace and happiness in the next life. God bless her.


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find any udder one who moo's me like a cow who is cowlick. That is udderly re dic u less.


Our new friend will think we are nuts. Peanuts. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Would do the same infact have done it with SM and her kid. Both of them have issues and they had big issues with me. SM threaten me about a Bible my dad gave me. Said if I did not give it back to her she was going to tell every one in family what I had done. Brother told me I had done nothing wrong and set her straight on that. SS wow she loved to call me just to yell at me. It really bug her that I stayed calm and did not answer any way but did not raise my voice. She wanted everything of Dad's for her and the witch to look at what they wanted sent them everything but his books and family pictures. Then the dim wit sends me an email saying she gave me everything that they did not want. Problem with that is told my brother did not want any of it. Had what I wanted. Brother got for me the camera, grandfathers picture and phone I bought him. Brother was crying about way everything turned out this was the day after Dad died. He was upset because I told him there is no way I am going to his memorial with those two sitting by me. SM did not even mention my mom on obits. she only her and SS. My name was an add on. I can laugh about it now, but then not so much.
> I have to tell this about SM and bible. She wanted it back because it cost 78 dollars. My gosh money was her way of life. She even took the stamps off letters Dad had gotten in the fifty's from his family memebers.
> 
> Do you get the feeling I could care less about them. Told husband if she causes any more problem I would do the Lawyer route. But as Brother said who is she going to talk to as she has no family. The members of my family my Dad told his family just what she had done. So don't think she will have any one who will listen to her. :roll: :shock:


Your Dad's illness and death were such a painful time for you and for them to make it worse is heartbreaking. For some people it just comes down to money.

It was the same for DB#1's adopted step son. Even before the funeral, he asked about what he could expect from the estate. He got very upset when I told him it would probably take a long time to probate the will and that DB had a lot of debts so I didn't know how much, if anything would be left. It got very ugly in the end and he started legal proceedings. He had to drop the law suit, but it caused my parents, me, and the rest of the family a lot of grief and money. I've put it behind me, but will never have a relationship with him again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, DH and I were watching some hilarious "Dear Kitten" videos this afternoon. There is a whole series done as ads for Friskies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The day has come which I knew for a while. My darling Tiptwo Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I got up late this morning because I was up knitting baby Conners afghan til the early hours. I didn`t see Tiptwo when I got up like I usually do. Hubby said she went out at 8am after she had a few bites of breakfast. I figured she was out on the front porch enjoying the sun on the front porch as she usually does - but she wasn`t.
> It`s a bitterly cold day today even though the sun is shining, so I can only assume that Tiptwo went out into the woods for the last time. Me and hubby have been outside looking for her, and calling her name but we both came to the same conclusion that she isn`t coming back.
> I`m truly heartbroken, but there is a part of me that`s relieved that she`s free from pain.
> ...


I'm so very sorry Wendy, I know how much you loved her and will miss her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your Dad's illness and death were such a painful time for you and for them to make it worse is heartbreaking. For some people it just comes down to money.
> 
> It was the same for DB#1's adopted step son. Even before the funeral, he asked about what he could expect from the estate. He got very upset when I told him it would probably take a long time to probate the will and that DB had a lot of debts so I didn't know how much, if anything would be left. It got very ugly in the end and he started legal proceedings. He had to drop the law suit, but it caused my parents, me, and the rest of the family a lot of grief and money. I've put it behind me, but will never have a relationship with him again.


I found it strange the way the haterd comes out from some people who we loved. A death sure does bring out the worst in people at least the ones who are worried about money and goods. I am with you about not even having any thing to do with either of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Yesterday our daughter stopped in and delivered the last of the produce from her garden. She packed a cooler when she left home in Minnesota and brought it to us in Wi. I just had a salad with fresh tomatoes and cucumbers. It tasted better than anything I eaten in years.
> She took about 50 hats I made to donate them to her charity. I am always amazed how my daughter and granddaughter oh and ah over the things I make. They should be "old hat" to them by now. Daughter says she will take a picture and count them when she gets home. She had to hurry yesterday to the wedding.


Lucky you Jinx; nothing as good as fresh from the garden produce.

Please share the pics when your daughter sends them, I'd love to see your hats. I'm sure her charity will be very happy to receive them. Do you mind saying what the charity is?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> peanuts :lol:


wasn't it funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our new friend will think we are nuts. Peanuts. :lol:


no no we are peanuts nuts not nuts or peanuts. well that will just have to be proven that we are nuts . I for one think we are in lock step with the nuts of peas myself.

do you nuts see that. Peas do not go nuts on me tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is what I was thinking but weather person said we will again be in 70' a couple of days next week. Will be a good day for me to wash all the windows outside as I did not do them in spring. May actual be able to see out them again.


I plan to procrastinate on doing the windows until it's too late and have to wait for spring :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I plan to procrastinate on doing the windows until it's too late and have to wait for spring :XD:


well you are right what was I thinking? Nuts going to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I must wish you all a good nuts now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367235-1.html
> 
> you just have to go read this. to funny for words.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news about Conner. I hope Bill gets well soon too. Can't wait to see WeBees work again.
> Tomorrow is the big day WCK. Keep us posted on who wins. We are rooting for the best one for your country.


Thanks CB. The results will start to come in at 7pm eastern time, but our polls in the west don't close until 7pm pacific time. It sounds like it will be a close vote and hopefully voter turnout will be much higher this time around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did they call it rope a dope??? Or I am just wrapping my neck to cover my neck so I look like I did something???How faux can a cow be any way.


a faux cow hat to match?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if it has a name or not but not a moo cow a neck cowl. How udderly riduculus (too late to spell ) :lol: Silly time . Popcorn time too if you like. Either one fine with me. :!:


It's been a while since we were udderly ridiculous


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find any udder one who moo's me like a cow who is cowlick. That is udderly re dic u less.


I'll post the cowlick Yarnie, but not the peanut


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our new friend will think we are nuts. Peanuts. :lol:


Jinx - sometimes we get silly and play word games at night


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am a cow ard and did not join in on the fun.


west coast kitty said:


> Jinx - sometimes we get silly and play word games at night


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your cowl is lovely. I really like the colors.


west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that the relationship is a little more positive LL. It's not easy to get past the hurts and I give you so much credit for trying.


It was so painful that I had to try. Couldn't take the pain. He did terrible things to him - and I never, ever responded in a negative way. I was quiet and patient. I felt he owed me an apology for trying to sue me. My friend, who mediates, said that I HAD TO APOLOGIZE - that I had to model the behavior that I wanted from him.... I felt that I could not apologize, but I could say, "That I am sorry for any pain you experienced." So, I said it to him. He could not say anything positive to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed this post. I am glad LL that it went better for you and DH. Maybe things will start new for your family.


CB, he wants a relationship with his father. He has come to realize that he can't have one unless I am included. So, I think I am just there. I am someone who has to be there - not particularly wanted. If anything happens to my husband, the relationship will end.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your Dad's illness and death were such a painful time for you and for them to make it worse is heartbreaking. For some people it just comes down to money.
> 
> It was the same for DB#1's adopted step son. Even before the funeral, he asked about what he could expect from the estate. He got very upset when I told him it would probably take a long time to probate the will and that DB had a lot of debts so I didn't know how much, if anything would be left. It got very ugly in the end and he started legal proceedings. He had to drop the law suit, but it caused my parents, me, and the rest of the family a lot of grief and money. I've put it behind me, but will never have a relationship with him again.


I cannot get over how money hungry some people can be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


I love it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 19

Come to Me with your defenses down, ready to be blessed and filled with My Presence. Relax, and feel the relief of being totally open and authentic with Me. You have nothing to hide and nothing to disclose, because I know everything about you already. You can have no other relationship like this one. Take time to savor its richness, basking in My golden Light.

One of the worst consequences of the Fall is the elaborate barriers people erect between themselves and others. Facades abound in the world, even in My Body, the church. Sometimes, church is the last place where people feel free to be themselves. They cover up with Sunday clothes and Sunday smiles. They feel relief when they leave because of the strain of false fellowship. The best antidote to this artificial atmosphere is practicing My Presence at church. Let your primary focus be communing with Me, worshiping Me, glorifying Me. Then you will be able to smile at others with My Joy and love them with My Love.

This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you: God is light; in him there is no darkness at all. If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live by the truth. But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin.
1 John 1:57

The Lord replied, My Presence will go with you, and I will give you rest.
Exodus 33:14

Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirablethink about such things
Philippians 4:8


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 19
> 
> Come to Me with your defenses down, ready to be blessed and filled with My Presence. Relax, and feel the relief of being totally open and authentic with Me. You have nothing to hide and nothing to disclose, because I know everything about you already. You can have no other relationship like this one. Take time to savor its richness, basking in My golden Light.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. I just got home - my husband and I visited his son and his family. We have been "estranged" for years, but are trying. It was a very nice visit. What is in the past is past. He tryed to ruin our marriage and it backfired on him. Now that he has children of his own, it is different. However, he knows that he cannot have a relationship with his father without me. If anything happens to my husband, I do not expect anything from his son. (Attention that is). This is all progress.


I'm glad you were able to visit DH's family. Now that the door is open, both sides can make a relationship come about. Take it slow, without pressure and everything will work out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats bad when you only just entered tent. Do you have the same problem with angora yarn?


I don't know Yarnie, I've never had anything made with it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The day has come which I knew for a while. My darling Tiptwo Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I got up late this morning because I was up knitting baby Conners afghan til the early hours. I didn`t see Tiptwo when I got up like I usually do. Hubby said she went out at 8am after she had a few bites of breakfast. I figured she was out on the front porch enjoying the sun on the front porch as she usually does - but she wasn`t.
> It`s a bitterly cold day today even though the sun is shining, so I can only assume that Tiptwo went out into the woods for the last time. Me and hubby have been outside looking for her, and calling her name but we both came to the same conclusion that she isn`t coming back.
> I`m truly heartbroken, but there is a part of me that`s relieved that she`s free from pain.
> ...


Sending you HUGS Wendy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm glad you were able to visit DH's family. Now that the door is open, both sides can make a relationship come about. Take it slow, without pressure and everything will work out.


Yes, it will all work out, but I just have a strong feeling that after my husband is gone, they will not know me. Or want to know me. This is all about my husband.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wendy, I am so very sorry. Is there no hope in her return. Oh, how sad it is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> I do not like fringe. However, the afghan just did not look finished without it. What else could I have done?


Nothing. You did what the recipient wanted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


Very nice WCK. One of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, he wants a relationship with his father. He has come to realize that he can't have one unless I am included. So, I think I am just there. I am someone who has to be there - not particularly wanted. If anything happens to my husband, the relationship will end.


At least Step Son realizes that in order to have that relationship, you must be included. Maybe someday he will understand that you are not the problem and that the problem is his.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> At least Step Son realizes that in order to have that relationship, you must be included. Maybe someday he will understand that you are not the problem and that the problem is his.


I sure hope so. When he was younger, I was the evil person. He still misinterprets what I say and turns it into something bad (not this past weekend). So, it is still there. Again, his problem. The trouble is that I would like to look at him as the son I never had and he would not get close to that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wendy, I am so very sorry. Is there no hope in her return. Oh, how sad it is.


Thank you all for your lovely heartfelt messages,
No Solo, there is no hope. Hubby found Tiptwo under his truck this morning. She was all curled up in a ball as if she was fast asleep. We wrapped her up in the afghan I made her, placed her in a box and buried her at the side of the house close to the Roses of Sharon bushes where she loved to snooze under. In November I`ll buy some daffodils to plant, so hopefully they`ll come up in the spring.
In the meantime hubby has placed some concrete blocks over there so no stray dog can dig around her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am a cow ard and did not join in on the fun.


Oh that is just udderly re dic u lust you are not a cow herd. I will knot believe that.

When we are knots we en vit every one to join us in being knots.

I mean life is to short to be ser re us all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your cowl is lovely. I really like the colors.


Yes I too love her Cow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. The results will start to come in at 7pm eastern time, but our polls in the west don't close until 7pm pacific time. It sounds like it will be a close vote and hopefully voter turnout will be much higher this time around.


Let me know how it turns out. Hoping for the best for your country. Don't want you to have what we are going through in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a faux cow hat to match?


Welll I never herd of a cow herd before. It's never to late to make a herd full is it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a while since we were udderly ridiculous


Well blew my bon net and can see where Pretzels are over done.

But really I think the Pretzels are udderly over rated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a while since we were udderly ridiculous


you can't get any more yow gut than that. Pur peel is just about the color of faces that blow out hot airys.

That is dairy de lite fall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your lovely heartfelt messages,
> No Solo, there is no hope. Hubby found Tiptwo under his truck this morning. She was all curled up in a ball as if she was fast asleep. We wrapped her up in the afghan I made her, placed her in a box and buried her at the side of the house close to the Roses of Sharon bushes where she loved to snooze under. In November I`ll buy some daffodils to plant, so hopefully they`ll come up in the spring.
> In the meantime hubby has placed some concrete blocks over there so no stray dog can dig around her.


Oh WeeBee , she knew she was loved and you have good memories and a place where you can remember the good times with your beloved cat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> I snuck in here last week. Members were nice enough to let me stay.


We love nice people so welcome. We are nice to each other here as long as they are nice. We have had some really hateful people.

Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I sure hope so. When he was younger, I was the evil person. He still misinterprets what I say and turns it into something bad (not this past weekend). So, it is still there. Again, his problem. The trouble is that I would like to look at him as the son I never had and he would not get close to that.


He could have had a much more enriched life. Hope he comes around.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We love nice people so welcome. We are nice to each other here as long as they are nice. We have had some really hateful people.
> 
> Your knitting is beautiful.


Your shoulder cape you posted the other day is lovely. What a great donation. Nice knitting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your lovely heartfelt messages,
> No Solo, there is no hope. Hubby found Tiptwo under his truck this morning. She was all curled up in a ball as if she was fast asleep. We wrapped her up in the afghan I made her, placed her in a box and buried her at the side of the house close to the Roses of Sharon bushes where she loved to snooze under. In November I`ll buy some daffodils to plant, so hopefully they`ll come up in the spring.
> In the meantime hubby has placed some concrete blocks over there so no stray dog can dig around her.


So sad for you Wendy. I remember you telling us about finding him and bringing him home. You are a great pet owner. 
You and Tiptwo were lucky to have found one and other.   

Glad for Conner's homecoming and hope Bill is getting better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


Beautiful!!!! love the twist and the yarn. Great pattern and knitting.

The best to you and Canada on your election today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> He could have had a much more enriched life. Hope he comes around.


Gali, so do I....so do I...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared this with anyone but Yarnie and WCK. We found out last Sunday my MIL has cancer. She is in Hospice care and not expected to live long. Please pray for my DH and family. Thank y'all! XX


I hate to hear that CB. Hugs to you, Mr. Bumpkins and family. May you find peace during this time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm behind so where have you been CB? I'll pray for your MIL.
Webee I know how difficult it is to give up a fur baby. Big arm hugs!

Lukelucy, I'm sorry for your heartache. Big arm hugs!

I signed up for Facebook, but made a remark about Obama & they threw me out! So I'm not on FB! I really don't care as a friend said Twitter is better but I'm not there yet.

Why can't I have my opinion? It was about the law that Obo signed into law last Dec that any retirement pension that is not fully funded can be cut according to the funds board of directors. 

Well, my DH small retirement where he worked part time will be completely cut out next April 2016. Back to eating the woodwork as that check paid some of our house expenses.

My SS is half of DH's & we are worried about the SS checks as it isn't fully funded either.

A friend told my DH that he could get him a job in FL (driving a tractor & planting fields) when we arrive so we can save some money for when his retirement is cut. Never an end to worry. DH said we might move to FL as that house is small, but cheaper to live there than where we live.

We are leaving here the end of the month as some planting seasons begins soon. DH is excited about being on a tractor again as he was told these are huge & air conditioned! Not many people know how to drive a tractor & plant a crop at the same time. I don't know what type of crops but if it is vegetables we may eat well!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I see you girls got a little wild last night. Was it Yarnlady that started it this time? 

So glad I was in bed and didn't udder a word.

Enjoy the evening. TL ;-)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


That`s so gorgeous, and the colours are so vibrant. 
Great job westy ♥

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> She passed away today. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family CB.


Oh no, that`s so awful.
I`m so sorry Bumpy, my love and prayers are with you and your family ♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm behind so where have you been CB? I'll pray for your MIL.
> Webee I know how difficult it is to give up a fur baby. Big arm hugs!
> 
> Lukelucy, I'm sorry for your heartache. Big arm hugs!
> ...


Janeway, Facebook depresses me. Have stayed off of it for a long time now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, Facebook depresses me. Have stayed off of it for a long time now.


I`m getting ready to give it up completely Lucy. Saw something very upsetting today on there. I no longer want to be a part of it. Looking to find a way to delete my account.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m getting ready to give it up completely Lucy. Saw something very upsetting today on there. I no longer want to be a part of it. Looking to find a way to delete my account.


Wendy, I want to delete mine too. Let me know how you do it. Can't figure it out. I find Facebook totally upsetting. Can't stand it. So depressing. It's not you. It's FB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wendy, I want to delete mine too. Let me know how you do it. Can't figure it out. I find Facebook totally upsetting. Can't stand it. So depressing. It's not you. It's FB.


Here`s some info about it Lucy.....



> To deactivate your account:
> 
> Click the account menu at the top right of any Facebook page
> Select Settings
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Wendy. I will do it tomorrow. Too tired now. Going to bed. I appreicate you letting me know this. You are wonderful. I feel as if my mental health is better without FB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. We are a wreck waiting to get the phone call. I pray she is not in pain. I hope she eases into the next life . She has had many problems in this life. We want to have peace and happiness in the next life. God bless her.


My MIL died this morning. We are ok. Thanks for the prayers.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your Dad's illness and death were such a painful time for you and for them to make it worse is heartbreaking. For some people it just comes down to money.
> 
> It was the same for DB#1's adopted step son. Even before the funeral, he asked about what he could expect from the estate. He got very upset when I told him it would probably take a long time to probate the will and that DB had a lot of debts so I didn't know how much, if anything would be left. It got very ugly in the end and he started legal proceedings. He had to drop the law suit, but it caused my parents, me, and the rest of the family a lot of grief and money. I've put it behind me, but will never have a relationship with him again.


It is a shame the very people that are suppose to love you the most are the ugliest to each other. Very sad.I know this for a fact.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so very sorry Wendy, I know how much you loved her and will miss her.


I don't know how I am missing everyone's post.
Webee that is terrible about both of your cats dying in 2 days. I am so sorry. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I found it strange the way the haterd comes out from some people who we loved. A death sure does bring out the worst in people at least the ones who are worried about money and goods. I am with you about not even having any thing to do with either of them.


So true we are facing this in our family too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no we are peanuts nuts not nuts or peanuts. well that will just have to be proven that we are nuts . I for one think we are in lock step with the nuts of peas myself.
> 
> do you nuts see that. Peas do not go nuts on me tonight.


I will try my udderly best. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You know how a feel about what is happening in your life CB. just love and prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I plan to procrastinate on doing the windows until it's too late and have to wait for spring :XD:


I washed one screen yesterday. What does that say about me. That I am lazy? :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. The results will start to come in at 7pm eastern time, but our polls in the west don't close until 7pm pacific time. It sounds like it will be a close vote and hopefully voter turnout will be much higher this time around.


Any news yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a faux cow hat to match?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: The ears. :-o :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a cowl I finished last week; also finished a hat but haven't got a pic yet.


Oh nice!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Jayne what else could happen the government gives (gives to those who chose to not work) and the government takes away from those who have. Hope things do get better. Think it maybe a good idea for you to move to FLa. permently. Life may be easier for both of you. Got to love a man who loves to drive a tractor. 

Your in my thoughts.

I am on facebook or when I want to be. CAn't believe what is happening to all of you. Wow, But thanks WeeBee for information about deleteing account. I have to do my dad's and keep putting it off, and did not know how now I can.


Jayne I do not understand how they could remove you for that. It is so against what I thought of face book. I was able to have a person whom I care for to delete her post about Obama. So they were not sent to me. 

My gosh what next. Will I have to give up free speech to be on face book too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I washed one screen yesterday. What does that say about me. That I am lazy? :shock:


Hey I look out the window and what did I do walk away . It was to nice to spend time washing windows. It was in the 70's today. After low 40's a couple of days ago why would I want to work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am with you on that. Relatives true feelings (their worst) come out when an estate needs to be settled. It also happens when you are trying to help, and they want it done their way, and fight you.


Our fight was never a fight. My SIL got everything 6 years ago. The house, the car, the money , everything in the house plus lots of real jewelry. Now she spent the money and wants DH to pay half of the funeral. :shock: Plus we weren't allowed to visit MIL. SIL didn't let my MIL have our cards or presents. She was shocked that we didn't come to see MIL when she was in a coma. She didn't tell us until then that she was sick. She said she is the good sister because she called last week to tell us MIL had cancer and was dying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am a cow ard and did not join in on the fun.


 :lol: There will be more chances to join in. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how I am missing everyone's post.
> Webee that is terrible about both of your cats dying in 2 days. I am so sorry. ♥


I was just Tiptwo Bumpy. She died Sunday, but we didn`t find her til Monday. She was under hubbys truck, and must have been there since Sunday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was so painful that I had to try. Couldn't take the pain. He did terrible things to him - and I never, ever responded in a negative way. I was quiet and patient. I felt he owed me an apology for trying to sue me. My friend, who mediates, said that I HAD TO APOLOGIZE - that I had to model the behavior that I wanted from him.... I felt that I could not apologize, but I could say, "That I am sorry for any pain you experienced." So, I said it to him. He could not say anything positive to me.


Good for you LL. I am proud of you. Now it in on him. I pray I can behave at my MIL 's funeral when some come up to me. I already had someone on facebook make a snippy remark about my SIL need prayers. It was DH's cousin's wife. I told her that SIL was not the only child. She snarked back but I was nice and told her I was looking forward to meeting her Wed that I had heard nothing but good things about her. She didn't say anything back to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> At least Step Son realizes that in order to have that relationship, you must be included. Maybe someday he will understand that you are not the problem and that the problem is his.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well blew my bon net and can see where Pretzels are over done.
> 
> But really I think the Pretzels are udderly over rated.


Pretzels are not good for you . They are all twisty, turny.
Notice I can spell words the way I want them? :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretzels are not good for you . They are all twisty, turny.
> Notice I can spell words the way I want them? :wink:


I know the twisty is what gets to me. If you ta wiste one way and then twister the other what do you have but a twister mess.

I think twissters should be dunk in water so they swell upand fall apart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretzels are not good for you . They are all twisty, turny.
> Notice I can spell words the way I want them? :wink:


As you should it is only correct to spell the way you like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hate to hear that CB. Hugs to you, Mr. Bumpkins and family. May you find peace during this time. Thanks for sharing.


TY. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm behind so where have you been CB? I'll pray for your MIL.
> Webee I know how difficult it is to give up a fur baby. Big arm hugs!
> 
> Lukelucy, I'm sorry for your heartache. Big arm hugs!
> ...


I went to Branson , Janie. Your old home town.
You DH is right all the tractors are enclose and have air. He will love that. We live near cotton fields so we tractors all the time. 
Florida would be a great place to live.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Just got in and trying to read all the back entries will be impossible for me, please forgive me if I only go back to p.70 and start responding and commenting from that point on. Hope I don't slight anyone by omission. 
MIL is in new nursing home, further away from us than the first one but within acceptable distance. She is faring well. Being in a wheel chair/bed and moved with the help of a Hoyer Lift, has had an effect on her. She is tired and sleeps most of the time. It is sad to see her slowly slip away, but I treasure every minute I can spend with her. The grands and great-grands are also in a better position to visit her in the new home. She enjoys their visits. Her face just lights up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just got in and trying to read all the back entries will be impossible for me, please forgive me if I only go back to p.70 and start responding and commenting from that point on. Hope I don't slight anyone by omission.
> MIL is in new nursing home, further away from us than the first one but within acceptable distance. She is faring well. Being in a wheel chair/bed and moved with the help of a Hoyer Lift, has had an effect on her. She is tired and sleeps most of the time. It is sad to see her slowly slip away, but I treasure every minute I can spend with her. The grands and great-grands are also in a better position to visit her in the new home. She enjoys their visits. Her face just lights up.


I am so glad you are back. Great news on your MIL . She will enjoy all the grands visit. I know it will perk her up to see them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Yes we enjoy each other's company.


I second that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Well I see you girls got a little wild last night. Was it Yarnlady that started it this time?
> 
> So glad I was in bed and didn't udder a word.
> 
> Enjoy the evening. TL ;-)


Yes. It is Yarnies fault .She made me do it . :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know how a feel about what is happening in your life CB. just love and prayers.


Thanks Yarnie. I know you understand. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Very surprised and disappointed that Justin Trudeau and the Liberals won a majority government. The Libs picked up a lot of momentum in the last 2-3 weeks after trailing quite far behind in public support. We will have to wait and see how the future unfolds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jayne what else could happen the government gives (gives to those who chose to not work) and the government takes away from those who have. Hope things do get better. Think it maybe a good idea for you to move to FLa. permently. Life may be easier for both of you. Got to love a man who loves to drive a tractor.
> 
> Your in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


My friends on Facebook rave about <o all the time. I think one of the woman was warned but she still post stuff. We are not the only ones that are upset over him. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Were you able to get more insulation around the pipes Wendy?


How did your plumbing survive the freezing cold, Wendy? I remember the tribulations you had with your plumbing last year. Hope you don't have it repeat this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very surprised and disappointed that Justin Trudeau and the Liberals won a majority government. The Libs picked up a lot of momentum in the last 2-3 weeks after trailing quite far behind in public support. We will have to wait and see how the future unfolds.


Oh no. I am so sorry. Maybe it will be better. When is your next election?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just got in and trying to read all the back entries will be impossible for me, please forgive me if I only go back to p.70 and start responding and commenting from that point on. Hope I don't slight anyone by omission.
> MIL is in new nursing home, further away from us than the first one but within acceptable distance. She is faring well. Being in a wheel chair/bed and moved with the help of a Hoyer Lift, has had an effect on her. She is tired and sleeps most of the time. It is sad to see her slowly slip away, but I treasure every minute I can spend with her. The grands and great-grands are also in a better position to visit her in the new home. She enjoys their visits. Her face just lights up.


So glad to hear from you . Have miss you.

Your right about watching love ones slip away. I


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very surprised and disappointed that Justin Trudeau and the Liberals won a majority government. The Libs picked up a lot of momentum in the last 2-3 weeks after trailing quite far behind in public support. We will have to wait and see how the future unfolds.


Oh sorry. Yes the wait is all one can do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-367277-1.html

A lady put this on site beautiful to listen to.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Darn, I hit wrong button & lost message. Burr at 27 this morning so may throw things into auto to head south for warm weather.
> 
> Finished this shawl in crochet for the Breast cancer center - Christmas!


Your green shawl is gorgeous, Janie!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is the afghan I made. The fringe is not my idea. I took the suggestion of the younger folks and gave it fringe.


Beautiful, jinx! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> All too often! I saw a funny video about that a while ago where someone spends most of the day going from one thing to another without finishing any of it.


That's me lately, a lot! Don't we all periods in our lives when we start 20 things without finishing one of them? :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 17
> 
> Anxiety is a result of envisioning the future without Me. So the best defense against worry is staying in communication with Me. When you turn your thoughts toward Me, you can think much more positively. Remember to listen, as well as to speak, making your thoughts a dialogue with Me.
> 
> ...


Amen
.... and thank you, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I finally finished Conners baby afghan at 12.45 am.
> And talking of Conner he is finally out of the hospital and recovering nicely at home. He came home Thursday.
> I can`t get too much info as Bill next door is sick with flu, so he can`t go and visit the twins until he`s recovered.


That poor baby has been through so much in his young life. Thanks for keeping us posted on his progress. Blessings and prayers for his complete recover.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't shared this with anyone but Yarnie and WCK. We found out last Sunday my MIL has cancer. She is in Hospice care and not expected to live long. Please pray for my DH and family. Thank y'all! XX


You can be assured of my prayers for your MIL, CB. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it will all work out, but I just have a strong feeling that after my husband is gone, they will not know me. Or want to know me. This is all about my husband.


You've taken a big step LL and now can take it slowly. Over time he might start to realize that he doesn't have to compete with you. How is the relationship with his wife? Maybe she can help ease the relationship.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. I just got home - my husband and I visited his son and his family. We have been "estranged" for years, but are trying. It was a very nice visit. What is in the past is past. He tryed to ruin our marriage and it backfired on him. Now that he has children of his own, it is different. However, he knows that he cannot have a relationship with his father without me. If anything happens to my husband, I do not expect anything from his son. (Attention that is). This is all progress.


Glad you're trying. It isn't easy, but perhaps little by little...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The day has come which I knew for a while. My darling Tiptwo Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I got up late this morning because I was up knitting baby Conners afghan til the early hours. I didn`t see Tiptwo when I got up like I usually do. Hubby said she went out at 8am after she had a few bites of breakfast. I figured she was out on the front porch enjoying the sun on the front porch as she usually does - but she wasn`t.
> It`s a bitterly cold day today even though the sun is shining, so I can only assume that Tiptwo went out into the woods for the last time. Me and hubby have been outside looking for her, and calling her name but we both came to the same conclusion that she isn`t coming back.
> I`m truly heartbroken, but there is a part of me that`s relieved that she`s free from pain.
> ...


Hugs and more hugs, Wendy Bee. It is painful to lose a pet you've had for such a long time. They become like 'children', a part of your life.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He tried to sue me. Civil suit. I confronted him with what he did one time and he called me a liar. I am no liar. It was really brutal for me. Husband did nothing. I thing I could have hung in there if my DH did something about it. I would have held on - but he didn't.
> 
> Sorry you went through all of this. I know how it feels. At the time it is very, very upsetting. It got to the point for me that I just couldn't take it any more.


Hugs, LL.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. We are a wreck waiting to get the phone call. I pray she is not in pain. I hope she eases into the next life . She has had many problems in this life. We want to have peace and happiness in the next life. God bless her.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm behind so where have you been CB? I'll pray for your MIL.
> Webee I know how difficult it is to give up a fur baby. Big arm hugs!
> 
> Lukelucy, I'm sorry for your heartache. Big arm hugs!
> ...


Sorry for the news on your pension Janie. Hope FL treats you and DH well over the winter.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I found it strange the way the haterd comes out from some people who we loved. A death sure does bring out the worst in people at least the ones who are worried about money and goods. I am with you about not even having any thing to do with either of them.


You are so spot on, Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no we are peanuts nuts not nuts or peanuts. well that will just have to be proven that we are nuts . I for one think we are in lock step with the nuts of peas myself.
> 
> do you nuts see that. Peas do not go nuts on me tonight.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Well I see you girls got a little wild last night. Was it Yarnlady that started it this time?
> 
> So glad I was in bed and didn't udder a word.
> 
> Enjoy the evening. TL ;-)


Yarnie always starts it :lol: :XD: She's udderly


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 19
> 
> Come to Me with your defenses down, ready to be blessed and filled with My Presence. Relax, and feel the relief of being totally open and authentic with Me. You have nothing to hide and nothing to disclose, because I know everything about you already. You can have no other relationship like this one. Take time to savor its richness, basking in My golden Light.
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB. Comforting post.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I washed one screen yesterday. What does that say about me. That I am lazy? :shock:


That you might be close to having enough yarn :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She passed away today. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family CB.


So sad to hear of your MIL's passing, CB. May her soul rest in peace.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you are back. Great news on your MIL . She will enjoy all the grands visit. I know it will perk her up to see them.


Thank you, CB. Even though she can't express how she feels, MIL's heart is happy and it shows on her face.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our fight was never a fight. My SIL got everything 6 years ago. The house, the car, the money , everything in the house plus lots of real jewelry. Now she spent the money and wants DH to pay half of the funeral. :shock: Plus we weren't allowed to visit MIL. SIL didn't let my MIL have our cards or presents. She was shocked that we didn't come to see MIL when she was in a coma. She didn't tell us until then that she was sick. She said she is the good sister because she called last week to tell us MIL had cancer and was dying.


So sorry that she was able to keep DH and your family away from MIL all those years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you LL. I am proud of you. Now it in on him. I pray I can behave at my MIL 's funeral when some come up to me. I already had someone on facebook make a snippy remark about my SIL need prayers. It was DH's cousin's wife. I told her that SIL was not the only child. She snarked back but I was nice and told her I was looking forward to meeting her Wed that I had heard nothing but good things about her. She didn't say anything back to me.


I know you will do the right thing CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all! Sleep well and God bless&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just got in and trying to read all the back entries will be impossible for me, please forgive me if I only go back to p.70 and start responding and commenting from that point on. Hope I don't slight anyone by omission.
> MIL is in new nursing home, further away from us than the first one but within acceptable distance. She is faring well. Being in a wheel chair/bed and moved with the help of a Hoyer Lift, has had an effect on her. She is tired and sleeps most of the time. It is sad to see her slowly slip away, but I treasure every minute I can spend with her. The grands and great-grands are also in a better position to visit her in the new home. She enjoys their visits. Her face just lights up.


Welcome back Jokim! It's so good to see you. I'm glad MIL is getting the care she needs and that all of you are close enough to visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry. Maybe it will be better. When is your next election?


In 4 years - 2019


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My MIL died this morning. We are ok. Thanks for the prayers.♥


Oh, I am so sorry, CB. Please give my condolences to everyone and especially your husband. I am so sorry for your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our fight was never a fight. My SIL got everything 6 years ago. The house, the car, the money , everything in the house plus lots of real jewelry. Now she spent the money and wants DH to pay half of the funeral. :shock: Plus we weren't allowed to visit MIL. SIL didn't let my MIL have our cards or presents. She was shocked that we didn't come to see MIL when she was in a coma. She didn't tell us until then that she was sick. She said she is the good sister because she called last week to tell us MIL had cancer and was dying.


Oh, how family can be so painful. Sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you LL. I am proud of you. Now it in on him. I pray I can behave at my MIL 's funeral when some come up to me. I already had someone on facebook make a snippy remark about my SIL need prayers. It was DH's cousin's wife. I told her that SIL was not the only child. She snarked back but I was nice and told her I was looking forward to meeting her Wed that I had heard nothing but good things about her. She didn't say anything back to me.


CB, you can do it. Just stay calm. Do not respond. Hold it in. (Unless you can come up with a good one that is nice but makes a point- if you know what I mean). Do not give any reason to come back at you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've taken a big step LL and now can take it slowly. Over time he might start to realize that he doesn't have to compete with you. How is the relationship with his wife? Maybe she can help ease the relationship.


I think the wife has heard a lot of bad things about me. (I was not invited to the wedding, but my husband was... he sat at his son's wedding in the very back row). She is being dutiful at this point. I brought her a small gift and gifts for the kids. I tried to help with dishes (they told me not to) and she was peeling apples and I took the skins and threw them out - she liked that I did that. So, I am just trying to be nice, helpful and generous - but not overly generous. She will warm up to me in her own time - or she won't. I will do my best.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Glad you're trying. It isn't easy, but perhaps little by little...♥


 :?: Who knows what the future will bring - but I have my doubts (after my husband is not in the picture).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hugs, LL.♥


Hugs back, Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning, Denim Country!
Hope your day is positive and productive. 
This is the Day that the Lord has made...&#9829;
Bridge class coming up in an hour. Chat later. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> Hope your day is positive and productive.
> This is the Day that the Lord has made...♥
> Bridge class coming up in an hour. Chat later. :thumbup:


Have fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> Hope your day is positive and productive.
> This is the Day that the Lord has made...♥
> Bridge class coming up in an hour. Chat later. :thumbup:


Yes it is the day the Lord has made . He has allow us this day.

Have fun at your Bridge class. Don't let them know what you have in your hand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think the wife has heard a lot of bad things about me. (I was not invited to the wedding, but my husband was... he sat at his son's wedding in the very back row). She is being dutiful at this point. I brought her a small gift and gifts for the kids. I tried to help with dishes (they told me not to) and she was peeling apples and I took the skins and threw them out - she liked that I did that. So, I am just trying to be nice, helpful and generous - but not overly generous. She will warm up to me in her own time - or she won't. I will do my best.


LL as long as they can see you are trying maybe they will put aside their hate. I pray for peace for you> Not easy when face with the pass and getting pass it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 20

I am your living God, far more abundantly alive than the most vivacious person you know. The human body is wonderfully crafted, but gravity and the inevitable effects of aging weigh it down. Even the most superb athlete cannot maintain his fitness over many decades. Lasting abundant life can be found in Me alone. Do not be anxious about the weakness of your body. Instead, view it as the prelude to My infusing energy into your being.

As you identify more and more fully with Me, My Life becomes increasingly intertwined with yours. Though the process of aging continues, inwardly you grow stronger with the passing years. Those who live close to Me develop an inner aliveness that makes them seem youthful in spite of their years. Let My Life shine through you, as you walk in the Light with Me.

I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.
Psalm 139:14

To this end I labor, struggling with all his energy, which so powerfully works in me.
Colossians 1:29

But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin.
1 John 1:7


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie always starts it :lol: :XD: She's udderly


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That you might be close to having enough yarn :XD:


No I am not. No big stash here. I have 2 baskets full of leave overs. Only 2 projects to start. I want to add on to my stash tho. :wink:  Maybe after Christmas. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So sad to hear of your MIL's passing, CB. May her soul rest in peace.♥♥♥


Thank you Jokim. I hope she is at rest. She has had a very tormented life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In 4 years - 2019


I hope no big changes are made like here in the last 3 years.
Time will tell . With lots of prayers for your country maybe it will work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, you can do it. Just stay calm. Do not respond. Hold it in. (Unless you can come up with a good one that is nice but makes a point- if you know what I mean). Do not give any reason to come back at you.


Good advice LL. That is why I need your prayers to help me keep quiet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DD is in town with Matthew. I love y'all and appreciate your prayers.&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. Finally a sunny day with temps at 71F.

Last night I was working on the knitted rug I`m making for friends for Christmas. It is so thick it can stand up on its own.
Pics later, and of my other ongoing projects. Got laundry to do first.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL as long as they can see you are trying maybe they will put aside their hate. I pray for peace for you> Not easy when face with the pass and getting pass it.


Yes, so try YL. So much happened in the past - I can put it aside - but he - I don't think so. I am the wicked stepmother. When I first found out my husband had a son, I was so happy. Then the trouble came....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 20
> 
> I am your living God, far more abundantly alive than the most vivacious person you know. The human body is wonderfully crafted, but gravity and the inevitable effects of aging weigh it down. Even the most superb athlete cannot maintain his fitness over many decades. Lasting abundant life can be found in Me alone. Do not be anxious about the weakness of your body. Instead, view it as the prelude to My infusing energy into your being.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good advice LL. That is why I need your prayers to help me keep quiet.


I will pray for your self-control. You can do it, CB. I know you can.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I will pray for your self-control. You can do it, CB. I know you can.


I agree Lucy
"God is faithful, and he will not let you be tested beyond your strength but with your testing he will also provide the way out so that you may be able to endure it" (1 Corinthians 10:13).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I agree Lucy
> "God is faithful, and he will not let you be tested beyond your strength but with your testing he will also provide the way out so that you may be able to endure it" (1 Corinthians 10:13).


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it will all work out, but I just have a strong feeling that after my husband is gone, they will not know me. Or want to know me. This is all about my husband.


Perhaps after he drops the wall he as built to keep you out, he will see that you are a good fit for his father. It will take time and it can happen. Hang in there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you all for your lovely heartfelt messages,
> No Solo, there is no hope. Hubby found Tiptwo under his truck this morning. She was all curled up in a ball as if she was fast asleep. We wrapped her up in the afghan I made her, placed her in a box and buried her at the side of the house close to the Roses of Sharon bushes where she loved to snooze under. In November I`ll buy some daffodils to plant, so hopefully they`ll come up in the spring.
> In the meantime hubby has placed some concrete blocks over there so no stray dog can dig around her.


Sending HUGS to you Wendy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no, that`s so awful.
> I`m so sorry Bumpy, my love and prayers are with you and your family ♥♥


CB, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps after he drops the wall he as built to keep you out, he will see that you are a good fit for his father. It will take time and it can happen. Hang in there.


Yes, Solo. I hope so. I always wanted to develop a close relationship with him, but even if he sees that I am good for his father, he might never get close to me. I'd love a deep connection.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretzels are not good for you . They are all twisty, turny.
> Notice I can spell words the way I want them? :wink:


As long as we can understand you, you can spell any word any way you want. That is udderly written in the unwritten rules of Denim Country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just got in and trying to read all the back entries will be impossible for me, please forgive me if I only go back to p.70 and start responding and commenting from that point on. Hope I don't slight anyone by omission.
> MIL is in new nursing home, further away from us than the first one but within acceptable distance. She is faring well. Being in a wheel chair/bed and moved with the help of a Hoyer Lift, has had an effect on her. She is tired and sleeps most of the time. It is sad to see her slowly slip away, but I treasure every minute I can spend with her. The grands and great-grands are also in a better position to visit her in the new home. She enjoys their visits. Her face just lights up.


It sounds like a good move for everyone. MIL will be happier in the time she has left. Sending HUGS.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> Hope your day is positive and productive.
> This is the Day that the Lord has made...♥
> Bridge class coming up in an hour. Chat later. :thumbup:


Glad to here your MIL is getting all she needs for her comfort. The move sounds like it was good for the grands and great grands. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.

First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.

2nd is Mary`s rug. It takes a lot of muscle to knit with 4 strands. It`s so thick it can stand on its own.

3rd is our friends afghan that live in the camper trailer at the Christmas tree farm on the bottom of our property where both our properties meet.
It`s the crochet afghan that I fell in love with, and adapted it to a knitting pattern.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems

"Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.

I hope when it's Autumn and winter for me / I can look as alive as the overdressed tree / And during the lenghtening nights I can cling / To my wits and my heart - the tokens of Spring - / Only releasing them into the sod / The moment I'm dressed in the glory of God."

"The Red Oak" by Richard Falcon


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.
> 
> First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.
> 
> ...


****
The beauty of your work leaves me speechless. You are an artist!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hugs to you and your family CB


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

double post again


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

OK Denim Country, times up for me. Un-fun things to do. TL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems
> 
> "Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.
> 
> ...


So beautiful Gali, I can see why its one of your fave poems.
It brought me to tears it really did.
Thanks for posting it ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


The fall at it`s most beautiful. Our foliage is late this year.
Ooh that spider is so scary...I`m sure the trick or treaters will get a huge kick out of it.
Wonderful decorations Gali. I don`t bother anymore now that my kids have grown, so its nice to see others.
I used to love buying the orange leaf bags that I filled with leaves and they looked like pumpkins when full. Then I just tossed them on the bonfire after Halloween ready for Bonfire Night, November 5th.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.
> 
> First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I think the wife has heard a lot of bad things about me. (I was not invited to the wedding, but my husband was... he sat at his son's wedding in the very back row). She is being dutiful at this point. I brought her a small gift and gifts for the kids. I tried to help with dishes (they told me not to) and she was peeling apples and I took the skins and threw them out - she liked that I did that. So, I am just trying to be nice, helpful and generous - but not overly generous. She will warm up to me in her own time - or she won't. I will do my best.


You're wise to take it slowly LL. Maybe your step son is most angry at his father for starting a new life with you but can't express that so he takes it out on you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 20
> 
> I am your living God, far more abundantly alive than the most vivacious person you know. The human body is wonderfully crafted, but gravity and the inevitable effects of aging weigh it down. Even the most superb athlete cannot maintain his fitness over many decades. Lasting abundant life can be found in Me alone. Do not be anxious about the weakness of your body. Instead, view it as the prelude to My infusing energy into your being.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope no big changes are made like here in the last 3 years.
> Time will tell . With lots of prayers for your country maybe it will work.


Speaking of change, a friend from Calgary sent this one


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good advice LL. That is why I need your prayers to help me keep quiet.


The Holy Spirit will guide you and you'll do fine!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Speaking of change, a friend from Calgary sent this one


I feel so bad for the Canadians Westy. That pic is spot on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.
> 
> First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.
> 
> ...


They are all so lovely Wendy. You do so well with working out the designs and adapting patterns to suit the person you're making it for.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems
> 
> "Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.
> 
> ...


I love that message, thanks for sharing the poem Gali.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I bet that puts a smile on the face of everyone that drives by!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, seems that Canada`s new PM is like Prez 0


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I feel so bad for the Canadians Westy. That pic is spot on.


Thanks Wendy. I guess we'll have to see how far he goes. The higher deficits and carbon taxes will have a huge cost to the economy and on a personal level we will be directly impacted by higher payroll taxes and cutting back Tax Free Savings accounts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow, seems that Canada`s new PM is like Prez 0


He continued to charge non-profits and charities $20,000 to speak at their fundraisers for 4 years after he was elected as an MP. Some of the charities didn't even make enough money to cover his costs. He paid some of it back after being publicly shamed in the media.

He is a good speaker. One of the papers had a video of an ordinary person reading his speeches and then it was obvious how most of it was platitudes and buzz words without a lot of substance. "Hope and Change" were his buzz words too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As long as we can understand you, you can spell any word any way you want. That is udderly written in the unwritten rules of Denim Country.


 :XD: We speak the same language.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.
> 
> First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.
> 
> ...


Webee your work is a treasure. So beautiful! There is so much talent but I can see your love woven in with the talent. You should teach classes. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems
> 
> "Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gali. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Your leaves look pretty. Creepy. The web is more scary than the spider.
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Speaking of change, a friend from Calgary sent this one


I guess he was voted in for his good looks? Sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Holy Spirit will guide you and you'll do fine!


That is my prayer that He leads me and I don't do the leading.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words on the rug/afghans.
The green/yellow afghan is taking the longest because I`m using smaller needles. The size is 6. I did use a size 8 at first, but didn`t like the way the pattern turned out. It seemed to be a bit 'gappy' if you know what I mean. Now with a size 6 circular needle, its a lot tighter. But it does take a little bit longer that way. Hopefully it will last longer that way too over the years.
If any of you want the pattern for any of those, by all means PM me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're wise to take it slowly LL. Maybe your step son is most angry at his father for starting a new life with you but can't express that so he takes it out on you.


His son had emotional problems way before I came along. His grandmother told me his mother really didn't bond with him (she was too busy being a sex kitten and screwing many men while the child was home and my husband at work...) Then he walked out on both of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Holy Spirit will guide you and you'll do fine!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words on the rug/afghans.
> The green/yellow afghan is taking the longest because I`m using smaller needles. The size is 6. I did use a size 8 at first, but didn`t like the way the pattern turned out. It seemed to be a bit 'gappy' if you know what I mean. Now with a size 6 circular needle, its a lot tighter. But it does take a little bit longer that way. Hopefully it will last longer that way too over the years.
> If any of you want the pattern for any of those, by all means PM me.


You have such talent, WendyBee! What beautiful rugs and afghans. Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It sounds like a good move for everyone. MIL will be happier in the time she has left. Sending HUGS.


Thanks!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Glad to here your MIL is getting all she needs for her comfort. The move sounds like it was good for the grands and great grands. Things happen for a reason.


Thanks, Gali. Love to see you in Denim Country again. And love your new avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems
> 
> "Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.
> 
> ...


Beautiful poetry! Thanks, Gali. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Speaking of change, a friend from Calgary sent this one


Is Canada also starting a 'dynasty'? Another empty suit....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I feel so bad for the Canadians Westy. That pic is spot on.


You're so right, Wendy Bee. That photo says a lot!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Webee your work is a treasure. So beautiful! There is so much talent but I can see your love woven in with the talent. You should teach classes. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess he was voted in for his good looks? Sad.


Very sad..... :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> For the Hearts of my friends. One of my favorite Poems
> 
> "Among the four seasons' perpetual jokes / Is the Winter appearance of overdressed oaks. / Refusing to fall with the sleet and the snow / Oak leaves cling, lifelike, through fifty below / Until they are nudged by the force of the sap / Rising to fashion the oak a Spring wrap.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gali it is perfect for all of us in this time of our lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A couple pictures of my gate. I decorated it a week ago, the rain this evening will not be kind to it. What is creepy about it, is when it is opening and closing it vibrates a little and to spider looks alive. Freakyyyyyyyyyyyyy


ohhhhhhh you are spooky . I hate spiders even tiny ones. But yours is cute only because it is not really real.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're so right, Wendy Bee. That photo says a lot!


Yayyy there`s Jokim.
I was getting concerned I hadn`t seen you in a while. I hope you`re doing ok ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He continued to charge non-profits and charities $20,000 to speak at their fundraisers for 4 years after he was elected as an MP. Some of the charities didn't even make enough money to cover his costs. He paid some of it back after being publicly shamed in the media.
> 
> He is a good speaker. One of the papers had a video of an ordinary person reading his speeches and then it was obvious how most of it was platitudes and buzz words without a lot of substance. "Hope and Change" were his buzz words too.


He has the gift of gab and the pockets to line money with. What a great man. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WeeBee they are all lovey, and made with love. your one talented lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Jokim and WeeBee how are you both doing tonight?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy there`s Jokim.
> I was getting concerned I hadn`t seen you in a while. I hope you`re doing ok ♥


Doing well and love being back.
As they say, I'm back' in the groove' in Denim Country.
 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Jokim and WeeBee how are you both doing tonight?


Thanks for asking, Yarnie. I'm doing well but a bit tired. Stayed up till the wee hours of the morning cruising the Denim Country and am paying for it today. We'll be leaving soon, as I can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a beautiful fall day today, brisk in the morning and warming up later in the day. I met Annie when she finished work today and we went out for supper. It was nice to relax and chat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Night to all!
Chat again tomorrow after a good night's rest.
God Bless&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for asking, Yarnie. I'm doing well but a bit tired. Stayed up till the wee hours of the morning cruising the Denim Country and am paying for it today. We'll be leaving soon, as I can't keep my eyes open.


Am just so glad you are back you can stay as long or as little as you want just keep in touch.

Same with Bon, you had better get in touch Bon. Or I will havae to touch you.

LTL you too miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Night to all!
> Chat again tomorrow after a good night's rest.
> God Bless♥


God Bless you to Jokim and have a good nights sleep


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a beautiful fall day today, brisk in the morning and warming up later in the day. I met Annie when she finished work today and we went out for supper. It was nice to relax and chat.


Those are the nice days . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it I did it and then it rain.

I got all the windows cleaned and shiny inside and out. Then if it didn't rain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is my prayer that He leads me and I don't do the leading.


And you will have DD with you too, she can pinch you as a reminder!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He continued to charge non-profits and charities $20,000 to speak at their fundraisers for 4 years after he was elected as an MP. Some of the charities didn't even make enough money to cover his costs. He paid some of it back after being publicly shamed in the media.
> 
> He is a good speaker. One of the papers had a video of an ordinary person reading his speeches and then it was obvious how most of it was platitudes and buzz words without a lot of substance. "Hope and Change" were his buzz words too.


Oh no not more "Hope and Change "! Those are not good words. We have had the Change but for the worse.  :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Is Canada also starting a 'dynasty'? Another empty suit....


I hope not! This was a historical election who ever won -- Harper would have been the first PM to win 4 consecutive terms in more than 100 years, Mulcair would have been the first NDP PM, and Trudeau is the first PM whose father was a PM.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ohhhhhhh you are spooky . I hate spiders even tiny ones. But yours is cute only because it is not really real.


There was a real one with huge legs that ran across the floor a little while ago; maybe moving in since it's colder outside. Ours aren't poisonous so I don't mind them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good Night to all!
> Chat again tomorrow after a good night's rest.
> God Bless♥


So nice to see you back Jokim. How was your bridge game?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Jokim and WeeBee how are you both doing tonight?


Hiya Yarny....doing ok thanks. How are you?
I`m busy knitting some more of the green and yellow afghan while watching my 'House of Eliott' DVDs. Its a slow process with the knitting, and have to count a lot in between the repeats to make sure the lines match up. But the end result should be worth it. 
I`m contemplating using the tile pattern for a rug for me and hubbys bedroom or the living room after Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it I did it and then it rain.
> 
> I got all the windows cleaned and shiny inside and out. Then if it didn't rain.


Of course it did, the same thing happens when DH washes the car :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no not more "Hope and Change "! Those are not good words. We have had the Change but for the worse.  :thumbdown:


Seems he hired some of O's advisors!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Yarny....doing ok thanks. How are you?
> I`m busy knitting some more of the green and yellow afghan while watching my 'House of Eliott' DVDs. Its a slow process with the knitting, and have to count a lot in between the repeats to make sure the lines match up. But the end result should be worth it.
> I`m contemplating using the tile pattern for a rug for me and hubbys bedroom or the living room after Christmas.


That's a wonderful pattern for a rug Wendy. Would you use blue and gold to match your afghan?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed God bless .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a wonderful pattern for a rug Wendy. Would you use blue and gold to match your afghan?


Ooh, good idea WCK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words on the rug/afghans.
> The green/yellow afghan is taking the longest because I`m using smaller needles. The size is 6. I did use a size 8 at first, but didn`t like the way the pattern turned out. It seemed to be a bit 'gappy' if you know what I mean. Now with a size 6 circular needle, its a lot tighter. But it does take a little bit longer that way. Hopefully it will last longer that way too over the years.
> If any of you want the pattern for any of those, by all means PM me.


 Yes, I would love the sail boat blanket pattern. Thank You Wendy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning and have a sunny day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. The sun is out and I am soaking in the rays. It would be a great day to play outside in the leaves. Alas, indoor chores are calling me. Sometimes being hard of hearing is a good thing.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a wonderful pattern for a rug Wendy. Would you use blue and gold to match your afghan?


Thanks westy.
My first choice was medium and light blue. Or maybe blue and grey. I don`t want to knit in dark blue again... it really hurts my eyes and gives me a headache.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes, I would love the sail boat blanket pattern. Thank You Wendy


Sure thing Gali. In chart form or written out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And you will have DD with you too, she can pinch you as a reminder!


I am going to hold hands with her in case I have to drag her away. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems he hired some of O's advisors!


I hope not but does sound like it. :shock: :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. The sun is out and I am soaking in the rays. It would be a great day to play outside in the leaves. Alas, indoor chores are calling me. Sometimes being hard of hearing is a good thing.


 :lol: It funny when it is nice outside you have to do indoor cleaning ? It is easier for me to clean the outside dirt than the inside dirt.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are very wise. I will take the broom and sweep off the deck. Oh dear, I do have a knitting project out there. What will I do?


Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: It funny when it is nice outside you have to do indoor cleaning ? It is easier for me to clean the outside dirt than the inside dirt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are very wise. I will take the broom and sweep off the deck. Oh dear, I do have a knitting project out there. What will I do?


Well I agree with CB . You do know that when it gets cold the in down chores will be done.

I feel the deck is calling for a clean up and of course it is better to knit when you have good lite and outdorors sun is most wonderful lite. Plus you get the vitamin D you will need more of it for winter. I think that covers my excuses for you.

Sure others can come up with more. So out doors you go.

As to hearing same here. Sometimes it is best not to hear, like when knitting and husband talking away and you have to keep track of knitting. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ooh, good idea WCK.


Oh it does. Gali when you finish post patttern and WeeBee really love your work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to hold hands with her in case I have to drag her away. :wink:


or incase she has to drag you away. Oh but you can give them a dirty look.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope not but does sound like it. :shock: :|


Gee maybe it is O himself. You do know he loves to talk, look at all of the leaders in the world this man has impress.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yes, yes. Vitamin D, I am indeed low in vitamin D. If anyone stops in they will not see the clean bedrooms, but they will see the deck. Makes more sense to clean the deck, right?


theyarnlady said:


> Well I agree with CB . You do know that when it gets cold the in down chores will be done.
> 
> I feel the deck is calling for a clean up and of course it is better to knit when you have good lite and outdorors sun is most wonderful lite. Plus you get the vitamin D you will need more of it for winter. I think that covers my excuses for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh yes, yes. Vitamin D, I am indeed low in vitamin D. If anyone stops in they will not see the clean bedrooms, but they will see the deck. Makes more sense to clean the deck, right?


yes now get out that knitting and broom. But take your time with the broom do not want you to over do. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It was mention on here the other day that I started problems the night before.

I did not do it honest.

CB cause it all with Her Pretezl and nuts.

Speaking of CB she has started a new book. Will post tibits am sure. 

Because other one was up to almost 1,000 pages. She thought it was time.

The new one is called " Things I did during my life and times"

Sure book tour will follow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning, a beautiful sunny day in central Wisconsin. I have some trouble hearing when the indoor cleaning jobs call. I do find things I had forgotten about when I clean.


Same here Joey. Warm today again Indian Summer. Must sit outside and look at all the lovely leaves that have falling . Just to nice to miss. :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh yes, yes. Vitamin D, I am indeed low in vitamin D. If anyone stops in they will not see the clean bedrooms, but they will see the deck. Makes more sense to clean the deck, right?


I need to stock up on Vitamin D too. It`s sunny now, but we won`t have many sunny days here in WV during the winter.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here Joey. Warm today again Indian Summer. Must sit outside and look at all the lovely leaves that have falling . Just to nice to miss. :XD:


Are we close enough to wave to each other? 30 miles north of Milwaukee. My friends convinced me I made an error in judgment when I decided to clean indoors. I am on the leaf strewn deck with my kindle and knitting. 
Did I do good?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 21

To live in My Presence consistently, you must expose and expel your rebellious tendencies. When something interferes with your plans or desires, you tend to resent the interference. Try to become aware of each resentment, however petty it may seem. Dont push those unpleasant feelings down; instead, let them come to the surface where you can deal with them. Ask My Spirit to increase your awareness of resentful feelings. Bring them boldly into the Light of My Presence, so that I can free you from them.

The ultimate solution to rebellious tendencies is submission to My authority over you. Intellectually you rejoice in My sovereignty, without which the world would be a terrifying place. But when My sovereign will encroaches on your little domain of control, you often react with telltale resentment.

The best response to losses or thwarted hopes is praise: The Lord gives and the Lord takes away. Blessed be the name of the Lord. Remember that all good thingsyour possessions, your family and friends, your health and abilities, your timeare gifts from Me. Instead of feeling entitled to all these blessings, respond to them with gratitude. Be prepared to let go of anything I take from you, but never let go of My hand!

Search me, O God, and know my heart; test me and know my anxious thoughts. See if there is any offensive way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.
Psalm 139:2324

Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time.
1 Peter 5:6

And he said The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; Blessed be the name of the Lord.
Job 1:21 nkjv
Blessings today! &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 21
> 
> To live in My Presence consistently, you must expose and expel your rebellious tendencies. When something interferes with your plans or desires, you tend to resent the interference. Try to become aware of each resentment, however petty it may seem. Dont push those unpleasant feelings down; instead, let them come to the surface where you can deal with them. Ask My Spirit to increase your awareness of resentful feelings. Bring them boldly into the Light of My Presence, so that I can free you from them.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this in my email this morning. I didn't really want to know.


me either remember what happen last year . Do not need to be reminded at all. That was just mean to do to us. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Are we close enough to wave to each other? 30 miles north of Milwaukee. My friends convinced me I made an error in judgment when I decided to clean indoors. I am on the leaf strewn deck with my kindle and knitting.
> Did I do good?


Live 10 miles north of Madison. Maybe if I climb a telephone tower you can see me. :XD: :XD:

Now that is the way to do work. Since you live in Wisconsin you do need to get the Vitiam D. Knit away lady and read to .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 21
> 
> To live in My Presence consistently, you must expose and expel your rebellious tendencies. When something interferes with your plans or desires, you tend to resent the interference. Try to become aware of each resentment, however petty it may seem. Dont push those unpleasant feelings down; instead, let them come to the surface where you can deal with them. Ask My Spirit to increase your awareness of resentful feelings. Bring them boldly into the Light of My Presence, so that I can free you from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ok took some pics of one completed afghan, and two more still to complete.
> 
> First is Conners completed baby afghan. I still have Zane`s to knit.
> 
> ...


I love little Conner's afghan. It is just so cute. The other two are going to be beautiful. Real works of art and I'm sure your friends will just love them. WeeBee you really are a talented knitter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> Are we close enough to wave to each other? 30 miles north of Milwaukee. My friends convinced me I made an error in judgment when I decided to clean indoors. I am on the leaf strewn deck with my kindle and knitting.
> Did I do good?


Yes Grasshopper, you chose wisely.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to PM each of you a .com and the author of an eye opening news story. It's a must read. I just don't want the source public ( at this time anyway)...for reasons I can't explain. ;-) :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Check your email Gali


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

got it Thank You Wendy

check your pm


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

TL, time is flying by


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm going to PM each of you a .com and the author of an eye opening news story. It's a must read. I just don't want the source public ( at this time anyway)...for reasons I can't explain. ;-) :-D


Thank you! Wow!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You were all correct. Knitting on the deck beats housework any day. Neighbor wanted to know if I was practicing flying on my broom for Halloween. 
The little gnats did not know a grasshopper would eat them. Had to come in to get away from them. I felt bad coming in as I was enjoying the fresh dairy air.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm going to PM each of you a .com and the author of an eye opening news story. It's a must read. I just don't want the source public ( at this time anyway)...for reasons I can't explain. ;-) :-D


Got it thanks . real eye opener, glad you shared it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> You were all correct. Knitting on the deck beats housework any day. Neighbor wanted to know if I was practicing flying on my broom for Halloween.
> The little gnats did not know a grasshopper would eat them. Had to come in to get away from them. I felt bad coming in as I was enjoying the fresh dairy air.


darn gnats . Nothing like the dairy air to clear the sinus. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 21
> 
> The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; Blessed be the name of the Lord.
> Job 1:21 nkjv
> ♥


Thank you, CB. One of my most favorite quotes from the OT.
Blessings!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy.
> My first choice was medium and light blue. Or maybe blue and grey. I don`t want to knit in dark blue again... it really hurts my eyes and gives me a headache.


I didn't think of that, but I know what you mean - I need very good light to work with dark yarns. Either of the other choices would look great with your design.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope not but does sound like it. :shock: :|


Seriously, he really did!

It seems some people thought we were unkind to comment on Trudeau's good looks and assorted short comings. * Isn't there a word for people who make many rude comments on Trump's appearance and perceived shortcomings and then take offense at some fairly mild comments on Trudeau? *

Gosh, those same people have even made unkind comments about KP posters, conservatives and Christians in general, southerners, public figures ..... What is that word again? Oh yeah - Hypocrite!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously, he really did!
> 
> It seems some people thought we were unkind to comment on Trudeau's good looks and assorted short comings. * Isn't there a word for people who make many rude comments on Trump's appearance and perceived shortcomings and then take offense at some fairly mild comments on Trudeau? *
> 
> Gosh, those same people have even made unkind comments about KP posters, conservatives and Christians in general, southerners, public figures ..... What is that word again? Oh yeah - Hypocrite!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I agree with CB . You do know that when it gets cold the in down chores will be done.
> 
> I feel the deck is calling for a clean up and of course it is better to knit when you have good lite and outdorors sun is most wonderful lite. Plus you get the vitamin D you will need more of it for winter. I think that covers my excuses for you.
> 
> ...


you could print this for DH & add "knit"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you doing CB? I was thinking of you often today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh yes, yes. Vitamin D, I am indeed low in vitamin D. If anyone stops in they will not see the clean bedrooms, but they will see the deck. Makes more sense to clean the deck, right?


You make good sense Jinx; very wise of you to choose the deck!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was mention on here the other day that I started problems the night before.
> 
> I did not do it honest.
> 
> ...


I'll have to put my name in with CB for an autographed copy - all those twists and turns will be so exciting and there must be lots and lots of laughs. Good humour and stories that include the people in her life will make it a best seller.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this in my email this morning. I didn't really want to know.


That count down is going way too fast!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Are we close enough to wave to each other? 30 miles north of Milwaukee. My friends convinced me I made an error in judgment when I decided to clean indoors. I am on the leaf strewn deck with my kindle and knitting.
> Did I do good?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 21
> 
> To live in My Presence consistently, you must expose and expel your rebellious tendencies. When something interferes with your plans or desires, you tend to resent the interference. Try to become aware of each resentment, however petty it may seem. Dont push those unpleasant feelings down; instead, let them come to the surface where you can deal with them. Ask My Spirit to increase your awareness of resentful feelings. Bring them boldly into the Light of My Presence, so that I can free you from them.
> 
> ...


Blessings to you, DH and family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously, he really did!
> 
> It seems some people thought we were unkind to comment on Trudeau's good looks and assorted short comings. * Isn't there a word for people who make many rude comments on Trump's appearance and perceived shortcomings and then take offense at some fairly mild comments on Trudeau? *
> 
> Gosh, those same people have even made unkind comments about KP posters, conservatives and Christians in general, southerners, public figures ..... What is that word again? Oh yeah - Hypocrite!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Night Ladies!
Have the garage to clean tomorrow, before the cold weather gets here.
Sleep well and God Bless.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good Night Ladies!
> Have the garage to clean tomorrow, before the cold weather gets here.
> Sleep well and God Bless.♥


Good night Jokim. Maybe Yarnie will get the deck to call out to you tomorrow instead of the garage :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously, he really did!
> 
> It seems some people thought we were unkind to comment on Trudeau's good looks and assorted short comings. * Isn't there a word for people who make many rude comments on Trump's appearance and perceived shortcomings and then take offense at some fairly mild comments on Trudeau? *
> 
> Gosh, those same people have even made unkind comments about KP posters, conservatives and Christians in general, southerners, public figures ..... What is that word again? Oh yeah - Hypocrite!


Really , Deny Deny Deny that is what will be said. Oh my but don't you understand that person is allowed to call everyone and everything any nasty thought. But don't step on those feet as it is used to insert foot in mouth and blow. You are speaking of Royalty don't you know. Always able to turn a word or phase into a oh my moment. Center of the universe is that one or at least thinks it is. But does one know that the center of the universe is a large hole and so it goes down the hole screaming the I am right and you are wrong and how dare you fowl up my words of wisdom. :shock: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Jokim. Maybe Yarnie will get the deck to call out to you tomorrow instead of the garage :XD:


Will give her a call in the morning hate to bother a person when they are asleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to put my name in with CB for an autographed copy - all those twists and turns will be so exciting and there must be lots and lots of laughs. Good humour and stories that include the people in her life will make it a best seller.


Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


That makes me happy to know. Glad it turn out the way it did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will give her a call in the morning hate to bother a person when they are asleep.


 :lol: you're so kind!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


I'm so happy for you. God Bless!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Busy here today.
RV put in storage for the winter. 

Am off just to tired to enjoy the post a note show. 


CB I really am happy that God was with you today. 

Nite all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


Glad it went well. Keep us informed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


Long sleeve crew neck sounds nice!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Seriously, he really did!
> 
> It seems some people thought we were unkind to comment on Trudeau's good looks and assorted short comings. * Isn't there a word for people who make many rude comments on Trump's appearance and perceived shortcomings and then take offense at some fairly mild comments on Trudeau? *
> 
> Gosh, those same people have even made unkind comments about KP posters, conservatives and Christians in general, southerners, public figures ..... What is that word again? Oh yeah - Hypocrite!


Ya All must be talking about the one 'that degrades the American's for political in fighting' and is the only one on these threads that brings it up in most of her posts, why, because she likes it and it get that thick dark blood flowing. Is it the one that sticks her hoof in her mouth and blames who every calls her out on it. Is it the one that blames 'right wingers' for everything....even for believing that fake TV is real.
I got a couple PM's.... even some of her posse knows she's a hypocrite. Imagine that!
I would say she has low self esteem disorder.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Long sleeve crew neck sounds nice!


I like long sleeve V-neck. But YES long sleeve, I don't like 3/4 sleeves on me, but find them attractive on others.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


Yea!!! you ordered yarn. Now that's a great shopping day :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


Emotional time for all of you....warm hugs to all of you


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


Emotional time for all of you....warm hugs to all of you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


Well isn't that just the way it is. Maybe if we made them spend a winter in this state they would even do woolie the right way. they must think they are saving money with 3/4 length sleeves. I should ask them what they did with the rest of the sleeves. 
One always feels better when yarn is bought. It makes up for the trying experience. What color and weight did you need to make it better?. have a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ya All must be talking about the one 'that degrades the American's for political in fighting' and is the only one on these threads that brings it up in most of her posts, why, because she likes it and it get that thick dark blood flowing. Is it the one that sticks her hoof in her mouth and blames who every calls her out on it. Is it the one that blames 'right wingers' for everything....even for believing that fake TV is real.
> I got a couple PM's.... even some of her posse knows she's a hypocrite. Imagine that!
> I would say she has low self esteem disorder.


Yes it would help if you knew what you where talking about. Knowledge is the key to understanding . With out it all you are doing is talking to the wind. It does not bod well to posting words against others then pretend you are the person with knowledge . Then pretend to be a nice person when all that is done is attack others even your own.

Best way is to keep eyes open and mouth shut. Don't think better of yourselve then you are. Humble is the word I am thinking of.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gotta go, pc needs a good cleaning and defrag. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning to you Gali, Jinx and LL .

Jinx another day for deck sitting not as warm but still nice here.

Knitting scarf put it down done not like the way it is going something off. Just didn't want to fiddle with it last night. 

Yuck day light saving times next week. Hate the change up an hour early and takes me a couple of weeks to ajust to it and dark earlier. 

good thing Rug Rats and Halloween. 

Going to kick this computer as it has a mind of its own today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

[Actually I am on the deck cooling off. There is definitely a touch of fall in the air. Sun just came up over my shoulder cannot see screen. Time to head in.
quote=theyarnlady]Morning to you Gali, Jinx and LL .

Jinx another day for deck sitting not as warm but still nice here.

Knitting scarf put it down done not like the way it is going something off. Just didn't want to fiddle with it last night.

Yuck day light saving times next week. Hate the change up an hour early and takes me a couple of weeks to ajust to it and dark earlier.

good thing Rug Rats and Halloween.

Going to kick this computer as it has a mind of its own today.[/quote]


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 22

No matter what your circumstances may be, you can find Joy in My Presence. On some days Joy is generously strewn along your life-path, glistening in the sunlight. On days like that, being content is as simple as breathing the next breath or taking the next step. Other days are overcast and gloomy; you feel the strain of the journey, which seems endless. Dull gray rocks greet your gaze and cause your feet to ache. Yet Joy is still attainable. Search for it as for hidden treasure.

Begin by remembering that I have created this day; it is not a chance occurrence. Recall that I am present with you whether you sense My Presence or not. Then, start talking with Me about whatever is on your mind. Rejoice in the fact that I understand you perfectly, and I know exactly what you are experiencing. As you continue communicating with Me, your mood will gradually lighten. Awareness of My marvelous Companionship can infuse Joy into the grayest day.

Surely you have granted him eternal blessings and made him glad with the joy of your presence.
Psalm 21:6

And if you look for it as for silver and search for it as for hidden treasure.
Proverbs 2:4


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I like long sleeve V-neck. But YES long sleeve, I don't like 3/4 sleeves on me, but find them attractive on others.


V necks don't look good on me. I need a crew neck. I understand about the 3/4 sleeve.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning to you Gali, Jinx and LL .
> 
> Jinx another day for deck sitting not as warm but still nice here.
> 
> ...


Morning Yarnlady!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
It`s a gorgeous day here today, and I`m sat inside knitting LOL
I`ve only been outside once today and that was to hang out laundry on the washing line.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a 2 chapter day. I will try to tell the whole story in the next few days. DD is still here. We were nervous , bawled and laughed today. Everything well fine because of your prayers. God was in control today at MIL 's funeral. Thank all of you for praying for us.XX ♥


The funeral is over. What else is left to take care of? Hope it goes well. My prayers are still with you, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Jokim. Maybe Yarnie will get the deck to call out to you tomorrow instead of the garage :XD:


Would love to sit out on the deck and knit, but... the cold, snowy, weather is coming and I need to put my car in the garage. All my rose stuff (fertilizer etc..) needs to be put away and the whole place straightened and cleaned up. I've let it go all summer, other priorities.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Really , Deny Deny Deny that is what will be said. Oh my but don't you understand that person is allowed to call everyone and everything any nasty thought. But don't step on those feet as it is used to insert foot in mouth and blow. You are speaking of Royalty don't you know. Always able to turn a word or phase into a oh my moment. Center of the universe is that one or at least thinks it is. But does one know that the center of the universe is a large hole and so it goes down the hole screaming the I am right and you are wrong and how dare you fowl up my words of wisdom. :shock: ;-)


Nicely put, Yarnie! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: you're so kind!


Isn't she?  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


 :thumbup:
Sometimes I wonder what climate these store buyers are living in when buying clothes to stock their inventory.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I like long sleeve V-neck. But YES long sleeve, I don't like 3/4 sleeves on me, but find them attractive on others.


Yes, I also find V-neck attractive: it makes me look slimmer. :wink: :XD: :roll: 
For working in (baking, cleaning, etc), I find 3/4 sleeves very nice. Otherwise, full length sleeve are great.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> It`s a gorgeous day here today, and I`m sat inside knitting LOL
> I`ve only been outside once today and that was to hang out laundry on the washing line.


Good afternoon, Wendy Bee. Nice day here also. Did a lot work in the garage before going to see MIL in nursing. She's doing ok. That's the best way to describe her status.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies, did any of you receive your free pattern Thursday pattern from Fiesta Yarns today? Those of you who receive them, that is? I did not. Wonder if they sent them out this week.... :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I usually get one, and I did not today.


Thanks, Joeys! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Ladies, did any of you receive your free pattern Thursday pattern from Fiesta Yarns today? Those of you who receive them, that is? I did not. Wonder if they sent them out this week.... :-(


I did not. :?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So all this time I`ve been missing out on a free pattern


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So all this time I`ve been missing out on a free pattern


 Me too...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too...


You`re not missing out on much Lucy. I just went to the website, and there wasn`t much there.
I prefer to make my own patterns anyway - it`s so much more fun that way.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not missing out on much Lucy. I just went to the website, and there wasn`t much there.
> I prefer to make my own patterns anyway - it`s so much more fun that way.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I am not talented enough to make my patterns... You are.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I got a free Fiesta pattern yesterday. I do not pay them much attention as they have never been my cup of tea. Are you signed up to the Leisure Arts free patterns on Fridays? 
I bought a shirt with a v neck. I wore it today. I do not find the cleavage of this old lady attractive and it is not warm. Something else to hide in the back of my closet. Everyone likes something different and that is a good thing. For those that like the Vee there are plenty available this year.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I think I got a free Fiesta pattern yesterday. I do not pay them much attention as they have never been my cup of tea. *Are you signed up to the Leisure Arts free patterns on Fridays? *
> I bought a shirt with a v neck. I wore it today. I do not find the cleavage of this old lady attractive and it is not warm. Something else to hide in the back of my closet. Everyone likes something different and that is a good thing. For those that like the Vee there are plenty available this year.


Nor sure Jinx, checking now.
Thanks for the recommendation
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nor sure Jinx, checking now.
> Thanks for the recommendation
> :thumbup:


you are a very talented lady Wee Bee. I envy your talent.

I still like to look at patterns it gives new ideas and some of the knitting pushes me to try something else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think I got a free Fiesta pattern yesterday. I do not pay them much attention as they have never been my cup of tea. Are you signed up to the Leisure Arts free patterns on Fridays?
> I bought a shirt with a v neck. I wore it today. I do not find the cleavage of this old lady attractive and it is not warm. Something else to hide in the back of my closet. Everyone likes something different and that is a good thing. For those that like the Vee there are plenty available this year.


not a v neck person either Jinx cover as much as I can. But have a cousin who looks lovely in v necks. 
Know the feeling of back of closet when I look my gosh I get a bag ready for St. Vinnes. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing CB? I was thinking of you often today.


We made it thru the funeral. All family loved on each other. They told me that they understood about Dh not coming. Thanks for all the prayers. God is Good to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I ask for prayer again? GS needs them for his nursing test tomorrow at 9:00. Thanks again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The funeral is over. What else is left to take care of? Hope it goes well. My prayers are still with you, CB.♥


Nothing. My SIL is running the show. All of MIL's things have been gone for awhile. Only the nursing home things. Everything is taken care of. Thanks for the prayers. Dh needs them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Would love to sit out on the deck and knit, but... the cold, snowy, weather is coming and I need to put my car in the garage. All my rose stuff (fertilizer etc..) needs to be put away and the whole place straightened and cleaned up. I've let it go all summer, other priorities.


Is it already cold there? So your roses are already to go to sleep?
It was 82 today. I am ready for cool.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think I got a free Fiesta pattern yesterday. I do not pay them much attention as they have never been my cup of tea. Are you signed up to the Leisure Arts free patterns on Fridays?
> I bought a shirt with a v neck. I wore it today. I do not find the cleavage of this old lady attractive and it is not warm. Something else to hide in the back of my closet. Everyone likes something different and that is a good thing. For those that like the Vee there are plenty available this year.


Maybe you should get a lace tee shirt to go under the v-neck . That is what I do. I hate old cleavage too. Nasty looking to me. :-(


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am trying to leave the stress behind from yesterday. Thought I would order some new long sleeve jewel/crewel neck tees. New clothes always makes a girl feel good, right? What a stressful experience. You can buy v-neck, scoop neck, available with 3/4 length sleeves. Hello, manufactures it is winter in Wisconsin. Ah, I feel better now. Have to think on the good side, I saved some money. I did order yarn ;^)


 :thumbup: Yarn will make you feel better! I'd prefer the crew neck too or even a cowl neck.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Ya All must be talking about the one 'that degrades the American's for political in fighting' and is the only one on these threads that brings it up in most of her posts, why, because she likes it and it get that thick dark blood flowing. Is it the one that sticks her hoof in her mouth and blames who every calls her out on it. Is it the one that blames 'right wingers' for everything....even for believing that fake TV is real.
> I got a couple PM's.... even some of her posse knows she's a hypocrite. Imagine that!
> I would say she has low self esteem disorder.


How did you know? :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking of crepe erase cream . Did anyone see anyone on the news today that needs it? :O


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayer again? GS needs them for his nursing test tomorrow at 9:00. Thanks again.


will be in pray for him CB.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370889-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

